# SG09 / SG10 Owners Thread



## adjas

A place to show off your pics, and discuss all things on this great case.

Here's my SG09 fitted with a Noctua NH-D14 and an Asus GTX680 DirectCU II (it has a triple slot cooler)

I placed my 2 SSD's in the space where the ODD was supposed to be, fit like a glove, and gives me the space behind the mobo to place a 3.5 inch HDD and lots of space to hide my cables.

I did place a 92mm fan at the end of the case in the optional spots to helps extract the hot air emitting from the GPU., works well.


----------



## adridu59

Very nice! Hope I can be part of this club in a couple of months...


----------



## hermit1007

Great build! I'm looking for building my monster rig with 6 cores Ivy-E and 680/7970 or equivalent 700/8000 series in Q3 in this case. It's amazing how everything fits into this tiny, portable case while not getting much hit on performance









One thing I'm wondering, doesn't huge dual tower CPU cooler such as yours interfere with 120mm fan?


----------



## adjas

I think this case is the best "air-cooled" SFF m-atx case on the market, being able to fit a dual tower cpu cooler and a video card with a triple slot cooler, which lead to a lack of fan noise.

On the 120mm side fan and the NH-D14, the fan on the side does touch the cpu cooler fan, but you are able to squeeze in the side panel, with just a tiny bit of force, nothing severe. And it's been running fine.


----------



## killer121

I been using the top dvd case for 2.5" inch drive as well

asus z77m pro + 3770k + corsair h60 + asus gtx 780 dcuii + kingston 2x 8GB kit + xonar stx
2x gelid wing 12 pl for the rad , 3x wing 9 for the side and a wing 8 as exhaust with the deafult 180 fan ontop
antec HCP 750w psu

it is quite a tight fit with a large graphic card suh as the 780, do check the size when you are planning




been routing the cable to the back of the case which limited the possibility of another 3.5 hard disk



swapped for a NHD 14 , got much better temps, and the case is fully cramped

got to say brilliant design, fit right in my shelf and do the job great
but they should consider a power cord in different angle as most of the psu is in the other angle than their own's.


----------



## N3V3R

Here's my just completed build:

Parts List:
Silverstone SG09 Case
Silverstone Strider Plus 80 Silver - ST75F-P
Silverstone Slim DVD Slot loading - SOD02
Slim SATA to SATA Adapter - CP10
Silverstone Short Cable Kit - PP05 (A Must for this Case)
ASUS Maximus Gene V Z77-LGA1155
Intel i5-3570k (6M Cache, 3.8 GHz)
Intel BXRTS2011LC CPU Cooler
ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 (DirectCU II Top)
G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-1866C9D-16GBZH (PC3-14900 9-9-9-24-2N)
X2 - Corsair Force GT - CSSD-F120GBGT-BK SSD's
WD1002FAEX - 1TB Black 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
X2 - Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm Side Case Fans
W$ 8 Pro

Pics:
Intel i5 3570k


Drives & Cable Management


Case Ready for GTX680 Top


Side Fans Before GTX680 Top Installed


GTX680 Top installed w Side Panel


System On


So far I'm absolutely amazed at how cool and quiet this little beast is.
It sits in middle cabinet in my credenza under my Samsung PN59D8000 Plasma.
I have it hidden behind a mesh door that still allows plenty of air into the case.
My 3 yr old 1st gen i5 based HTPC sits on a shelf to the side makes twice the noise & uses more electricity.

I'm ready to start OverClocking this rig, any advice would be greatly appreciated.









BTW, saw


----------



## hermit1007

Fantastic build! Can PP05 short cable kit work with other modular supplies? I've had my eyes on Corsair ones.
How good are silverstone PSUs?


----------



## N3V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Fantastic build! Can PP05 short cable kit work with other modular supplies? I've had my eyes on Corsair ones.
> How good are silverstone PSUs?


Thanks. I got great info from this thread.
I would think there are short cable kits with other PSU's. I just went with Silverstone as I figured it would be the best fit in the SG09. But, the PP05 and a shorter PSU (160mm Vs. 180mm) is recommended. Both my server and HTPC run 24/7 and have an Emermax and Corsair. This rig only runs when I game, and it does what I need it to do.


----------



## adridu59

There's PP06 too, with presleeved cables through that might be significantly more expensive since they sell the cables individually.


----------



## Noskcaj

I will post pics of mine when i'm finished. I still have to: get a new gpu, sleeve cable, add another 80mm fan, move ssd, possibly put in a WC loop.
does anyone know if i can get a 7950 iceQ turbo in australia, i can't find any.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> Drives & Cable Management


Great build!









If you have an 80mm fan spare, can you try installing at the front right side and let us know how temps of CPU and GPU change?


----------



## Benbass

Your cable management is brilliant. Gratz'


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Great build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an 80mm fan spare, can you try installing at the front right side and let us know how temps of CPU and GPU change?


i put one in, it add's LEDs (for me at least) and feed the other stuff slightly more air, temps maybe 2 degrees better.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> i put one in, it add's LEDs (for me at least) and feed the other stuff slightly more air, temps maybe 2 degrees better.


+REP

As intake? Try exhaust please


----------



## GAMERIG

Yeah I want that (drooling).. LOL

*SG09 SFF Gaming System Build Guide*


----------



## N3V3R

Great build!









If you have an 80mm fan spare, can you try installing at the front right side and let us know how temps of CPU and GPU change?[/quote]

Thanks, enjoying the performance.

I have a few 80mm screamers that I switched out of my Norco 4220. They were too loud for even my garage








My temps have been great without another exhaust. But, I may give it a try a see if it's worth it.


----------



## adjas

Why not just mod your current 80mm screamers to 7v or even 5v to quiet them right down.



Here are some guides:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article6-page1.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/137


----------



## twoofswords

Besides the updated front panel on the SG10... Are there going to be any other differences between the SG09 and the SG10?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> Besides the updated front panel on the SG10... Are there going to be any other differences between the SG09 and the SG10?


Nope, no difference at all.


----------



## hermit1007

Eventually I pulled trigger and ordered SG09 along with 3930k, Powercolor 7970 Vortex II, Rampage IV Gene and H80i today. Will come back later with completed build


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Eventually I pulled trigger and ordered SG09 along with 3930k, Powercolor 7970 Vortex II, Rampage IV Gene and H80i today. Will come back later with completed build


that, is awesome. are you going to WC? I just got a 180mm rad, so i'm getting a loop set up now.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> that, is awesome. are you going to WC? I just got a 180mm rad, so i'm getting a loop set up now.


AIO watercooling with H80i. I probably won't go above 4.5 so it should work fine.

Basically my goal is to build compact yet powerful rig that can move around once in a while, so custom water loop is a no-no.

Especially since I'm planning to bring this as carry-on in airplane.


----------



## adjas

My advice is to actually go with a big air cooler rather than AIO. Air coolers perform better at lower fan speeds & noise, and don't have pumps & tubes that could leak or break down.

AIO's are great when space is a constraint (SG05's and other tiny cases), but this case allows massive air coolers, so might as well take advantage of that.


----------



## Neurodrive

I though I should post my newly built SG09 here and share some of the things I learned while building it as well as ask a few questions.

Build:

3570k
Asus Gene V
Galaxy GTX 670 GC 4 GB
16 GB G Skill. Ripjaw X 1600
Thermaright HR-02 Macho
Corsair AX-750
Plextor M5P 512 GB

I guess I will start with the fans and power supply. I went with a corsair psu which has the power connector facing down which does not allow you to mount a 120mm fan in the forward most mounting position on the side panel. You can however mount a 92mm fan. I knew this ahead of time and purchased a left hand 90 degree psu extension so I could mount a 120mm fan with this style psu. It works, but you have to off set the psu about 15mm because the male plug on the after market extension sticks further then the silverstone right hand plug does. I decided to just use the standard plug and a 92mm fan.


I removed both the 120mm fans because they were noticeably louder then the 180 and the after market fans I added. I have also noticed that the 180mm fan seems to be quieter when the top panel is removed and there is no metal mesh covering its intake. So I was thinking of cutting the mesh out in the top panel above the 180mm fan but still leaving the dust filter attached. Will this greatly weaken the strength of the top panel or should I be ok?


The CPU temperatures are in the mid 60-70 while running prime95 with a 3570k @ 4.5 GHz with 1.23V. I can't hear the fan on the HR-02 even with the panels off and sitting right next to the case.
The GPU however is reaching temps of over 80c at 100% load with a fan speed of 50%, which is when its fans become noticeable over the 180mm case fan. I was surprised by this considering there are 3 fans providing air directly to the GPU and the cooler on the card seems to be perfect for this case since the hot air from the front of the card gets exhausted out the side of the case. Maybe I just have a bad card or I need to reapply the thermal paste on it.


Overall I am really liking the case, but would like to lower the GPU temps. I could not see adding a second card if a single is reaching over 80c.

Here are some pictures of the build as well as my bad cable management. Sorry for the poor iphone picture quality.


----------



## adjas

Nice air cooler there, and great looking build, the cable management is actually top notch.

On your GPU, I'm thinking the problem is that all the 3 fans on the side are intake, and all the hot air generated by the GPU can't escape. Try turning your two 80mm fans into exhausts, I'm pretty sure you'll see a world of difference.


----------



## rossb

Try flipping your top fan and using it as exhaust. That lowered GPU temps by 10 degrees or more for me.


----------



## Acapella75

Any word on when the sg10 is getting released?


----------



## twoofswords

I do not recall any official release date. Any news sites that have reported Silverstone's reveal of the SG10 have the release date pegged as either "in a couple of months" or "Q1 of this year".


----------



## Quickstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Any word on when the sg10 is getting released?


"Silverstone expects the SG10 to be available in March with a $99 asking price."

Source.


----------



## Noskcaj

My build so far:
cpu: i7 2600k, previous owner had 5.1ghz stable
mobo: asrock extream4-m
RAM: 8GB G.skill 1600mhz
Storage: 240gb agility 3 + 1tb WB black
GPU: powercolor PCS+ hd 7950
many extra fans.
OS: Ubuntu
extras: EL wire, attempted cable sleeving

WC loop (not finished)
CPU block: XSPC raystorm
GPU block: undecided
pump: undecided, probably EK dcp4.0
res: ndecided
radiators: huge, think heatcore, probably adding more
red tubing


----------



## Quickstrike

Kinda sucks that this case doesn't have an eject button for the optical drive.

If you press on the face plate with enough force, will it eject a disc?

This is going to be a HTPC case.. there will be times when I will turn on the PC for a brief second just to remove a blu-ray rental.


----------



## gerrym730

The only thing I do not like about the case is the slim optical bay. I just use an external enclosure for a blu-ray optical drive.


----------



## Noskcaj

my buildi haven't got all photos uploaded yet, i will post as they come)

Before i put the side panels back on:


The only part of the sleeving that worked:


My bad attempt at cable management:


With the fan panel on:


This is still awaiting water cooling, proper sleeving and some minor soldering (i broke the on button).
Does anyone know why my bitfenix fan needs to be push started? how can i fix that?
sorry for taking the pics with a rotten potato


----------



## Noskcaj

i put a window in.


----------



## adjas

nice window, very neatly done. Now you need to put in a great looking cooler to admire with that window


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> nice window, very neatly done. Now you need to put in a great looking cooler to admire with that window


yeah, it will either be a nzxt havik 140 or (more likely) a WC loop.


----------



## Neurodrive

So I just changed out my Galaxy gtx 670 with a Sapphire 7950 dual-x and I couldn't be happier with the temperature results. I now never go over 65 C even at full load with the card overclocked. This is with the fan speed set at 40% which I can't hear over the 180mm top fan on low. Much better then the 80 C or higher I was getting before.



That window is awesome by the way.







Might have to add one in the future.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurodrive*
> 
> So I just changed out my Galaxy gtx 670 with a Sapphire 7950 dual-x and I couldn't be happier with the temperature results. I now never go over 65 C even at full load with the card overclocked. This is with the fan speed set at 40% which I can't hear over the 180mm top fan on low. Much better then the 80 C or higher I was getting before.
> 
> That window is awesome by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to add one in the future.


nice card. with the window, just remember that if it's any higher than mine it won't fit.
i'm attaching a bong cooler to my pc soon.


----------



## Quickstrike

I plan on using this case for my next HTPC build.

Here are the components that I have lined up:

i5 3570k
asus 5850 direct cu video card - currently own
8 gb gskill ripjaws x - currently own
corsair HX620 psu - currently own

what would be a good mobo & cpu h/s to buy?

I would like to O/C to ~4.4ghz - if possible
Also, the ability to boot/shut down via IR remote - I think that means CIR header support?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quickstrike*
> 
> I plan on using this case for my next HTPC build.
> 
> Here are the components that I have lined up:
> 
> i5 3570k
> asus 5850 direct cu video card - currently own
> 8 gb gskill ripjaws x - currently own
> corsair HX620 psu - currently own
> 
> what would be a good mobo & cpu h/s to buy?
> 
> I would like to O/C to ~4.4ghz - if possible
> Also, the ability to boot/shut down via IR remote - I think that means CIR header support?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


heatsink: hyper 212 evo, fits perfectly but will block one ram slot.
mobo, asrock extreme4-m
second cooler option, a giant bong


----------



## Inacoma79

My case is arriving today from Amazon. I'll update my rig sig when I get home. This is going to my second build, but first time going with AMD and Linux! gonna dedicated this rig mostly to getting familiarized with the whole Linux universe and I hope to do some multi-media/graphics and things along those lines.

Here are my parts list (except the mobo, everything else are parts from my first build):
ASUS M5A88-M mATX AM3+
AMD Phenom II x4 840T (lapped)
CM Hyper 212 Evo (lapped)
Nvidia GTX 560TI 1GB (Reference)
8GB 4x2 Kingston HyperX Blu (1333)
Seasonic M12II 620w 80+ Bronze

Wish me luck, this'll be an entirely new learning curve for me!


----------



## psyclum

just curious, has anyone ever tried running their CPU cooler fanless? i mean, look at that AP181 and the proximity of that airflow relative to the CPU cooler... why even run a fan on the cpu cooler in the 1st place?







something like a HR02 macho should be able to take full advantage of that AP181 considering the HR02 was originally designed as a passive cooler in the 1st place


----------



## BodenM

I run my Frio OCK without a fan (although not from choice, it only fits in one orientation, and without the fans and shroud attached:


CPU idles at ambient, never goes above 40 degrees (unless that's ambient







)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I run my Frio OCK without a fan (although not from choice, it only fits in one orientation, and without the fans and shroud attached:
> 
> 
> CPU idles at ambient, never goes above 40 degrees (unless that's ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


40 degrees ambient?!?!???!. i hope you are talking about F instead of C









still that's kinda what i figured. big 180mm fan blowing directly down at the CPU cooler really shouldn't require another dedicated fan on the cooler itself







if someone is paranoid they can always put the AP181 on the mobo header and have the bio's auto adjust the speed of the AP181 according to cpu temp.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I run my Frio OCK without a fan (although not from choice, it only fits in one orientation, and without the fans and shroud attached:
> 
> 
> CPU idles at ambient, never goes above 40 degrees (unless that's ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 40 degrees ambient?!?!???!. i hope you are talking about F instead of C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still that's kinda what i figured. big 180mm fan blowing directly down at the CPU cooler really shouldn't require another dedicated fan on the cooler itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if someone is paranoid they can always put the AP181 on the mobo header and have the bio's auto adjust the speed of the AP181 according to cpu temp.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it works really well. Super quiet too


----------



## psyclum

well.... I wouldn't call AP181 "super quiet" unless you have it on a fan controller dialed down to about 500RPM.







but I don't know why people don't catch on to the concept that this case is DESIGNED to provide cool air right ON the CPU cooler







everyone feel they need to put a fan on the cooler when there is literally a 180mm fan right on top of it


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well.... I wouldn't call AP181 "super quiet" unless you have it on a fan controller dialed down to about 500RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't know why people don't catch on to the concept that this case is DESIGNED to provide cool air right ON the CPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone feel they need to put a fan on the cooler when there is literally a 180mm fan right on top of it


Believe me, it's quiet when you have a reference 4870X2 ;D


----------



## psyclum

heh i'm using a sapphire 7970 dualX cooler so i can definitely hear the AP181's over my vid card unless i'm playing crysis3 or something gpu heavy. but then again. i'm using FT02. so i have 3 of those suckers spinning instead of 1


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurodrive*
> 
> So I just changed out my Galaxy gtx 670 with a Sapphire 7950 dual-x and I couldn't be happier with the temperature results. I now never go over 65 C even at full load with the card overclocked. This is with the fan speed set at 40% which I can't hear over the 180mm top fan on low. Much better then the 80 C or higher I was getting before.
> 
> 
> 
> That window is awesome by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to add one in the future.


that mains cable look abit dodgy
have you been over stretching too much?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> that mains cable look abit dodgy
> have you been over stretching too much?


no, that happens on some PSUs


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well.... I wouldn't call AP181 "super quiet" unless you have it on a fan controller dialed down to about 500RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but *I don't know why people don't catch on to the concept that this case is DESIGNED to provide cool air right ON the CPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone feel they need to put a fan on the cooler when there is literally a 180mm fan right on top of it*


HA HA, True!


----------



## Quickstrike

According to a Silverstone rep, the SG10 should be in North American stores at the *End of April*.

A little bit later than I originally thought..


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quickstrike*
> 
> According to a Silverstone rep, the SG10 should be in North American stores at the *End of April*.
> 
> A little bit later than I originally thought..


Dude, I see no different between SG09 and SG10 case.. but I miss something?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quickstrike*
> 
> According to a Silverstone rep, the SG10 should be in North American stores at the *End of April*.
> 
> A little bit later than I originally thought..
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I see no different between SG09 and SG10 case.. but I miss something?
Click to expand...

The difference between the SG09 and SG10 is like the difference between the SG07 and SG08, purely cosmetic. The SG10 has a different front panel to the SG09, and that's it.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> The difference between the SG09 and SG10 is like the difference between the SG07 and SG08, purely cosmetic. The SG10 has a different front panel to the SG09, and that's it.


Yes Your post makes sense! thank you for clarification, I really appreciated it!


----------



## Noskcaj

why isn't there a fan slot in the front, i think i will have to mod one in.


----------



## hermit1007

As promised, here are pictures of my build! :


http://imgur.com/xEtnO


I ended up losing luck of draw with Powercolor 7970 and got MSI 670 Power Edition as replacement. Very satisfied with its performance so far.

Specs :
Silverstone SG09
Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Kit(MUST.HAVE)
Silverstone Strider Plus 750W Modular PSU
Asus Rampage IV Gene
Corsair H80i
MSI 670 Power Edition
Intel SB-E i7 3930k
Patriot 32GB RAM Intel Extreme Masters Edition

I also added 2 92mm and 1 80mm Noctua fans on both side panels. Will purchase 3 Cougar Vortex 120mm fans after this week to replace infamous Corsair bundle fans and Silverstone one on side panel.

Despite of its tiny enclosure this case is more than capable of keeping high-end system nice and cool. I OC'd both CPU(+RAM) and GPU to 4.5GHz and 1280MHz max boost clock respectively and the highest temperature I've seen are 84C/73C respectively after few hours of Prime95/IBT and couple 3DMark runs.


----------



## hermit1007

Now here are some build tips that might save yourself from some rage-inducing moments...

The included guide is very detailed and insightful, even for skilled builders. Following the steps Silverstone suggests are highly recommended.

Detach the top 180mm fan from case before everything. This makes working inside this case much easier.

I did lot of experiment with fan directions and figured out I have best result with top fan as exhaust, rear fans(H80i) as exhaust, left side 3 fans as intake and right side fan as exhaust. Made 3C/8C difference in CPU/GPU temperature compared to Silverstone recommended setup. I'm sure I can make it even cooler by removing dust filters but wouldn't go that far. *DO NOTE THAT I AM USING NON-REFERENCE GRAPHIC CARD.*

Try your best to get your hands on PP05 short cable kit. For $25 you can have much better airflow inside your case and make cable management a joke. Take a look at my cable management picture to see how casual it can become.


----------



## Noskcaj

thanks, i will try the fan tips. you can get away with not having short cables, just get your cable management right. mine still needs work because of silverstone's overly long jumper cables.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> thanks, i will try the fan tips. you can get away with not having short cables, just get your cable management right. mine still needs work because of silverstone's overly long jumper cables.


Yea, I probably could still build mine without short cable kits since I'm not adding any hard drives/additional SSDs anytime soon and there are plenty of rooms for cable management, but it makes everything so much easier









The hot air generated from graphic card should rise upward so i found it would be more natural to have exhaust fan on top. I also tried left side fans as exhaust but it actually made GPU temp worse for unknown reason. I think there are more possibilities you can try such as rear&right fans as intake and left fans as exhaust which I did not even bother trying because of dust terror.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of my build! :
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xEtnO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up losing luck of draw with Powercolor 7970 and got MSI 670 Power Edition as replacement. Very satisfied with its performance so far.
> 
> Specs :
> Silverstone SG09
> Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Kit(MUST.HAVE)
> Silverstone Strider Plus 750W Modular PSU
> Asus Rampage IV Gene
> Corsair H80i
> MSI 670 Power Edition
> Intel SB-E i7 3930k
> Patriot 32GB RAM Intel Extreme Masters Edition
> 
> I also added 2 92mm and 1 80mm Noctua fans on both side panels. Will purchase 3 Cougar Vortex 120mm fans after this week to replace infamous Corsair bundle fans and Silverstone one on side panel.
> 
> Despite of its tiny enclosure this case is more than capable of keeping high-end system nice and cool. I OC'd both CPU(+RAM) and GPU to 4.5GHz and 1280MHz max boost clock respectively and the highest temperature I've seen are 84C/73C respectively after few hours of Prime95/IBT and couple 3DMark runs
> 
> 
> .


Well built, looks nice SFF rig!


----------



## Noskcaj

what do you guys think of the idea of putting a volenti cooler on one of these?


----------



## Noskcaj

here's a pic of my nearly finished cable management. note the failed attempt at cable sleeving.


----------



## Noskcaj

sorry for the triple post.

i've finally finished my build, at least till i get a volenti or carpet the case. here's some pics, whoever guesses what the cable running everywhere does wins a cookie. i will post pic's of it running when someone guesses right, either here or on Atomic


----------



## douglatins

Guys, can i fit a 190 PSU on this?


----------



## Noskcaj

if it's not modular, it will just fit. otherwise, have fun modding (actually, have fun)


----------



## Noskcaj

double post


----------



## Noskcaj

sorry to be spamming with photos, here's my final pics:


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> sorry to be spamming with photos, here's my final pics:


Omg edit posts


----------



## hermit1007

So who won the cookie?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> So who won the cookie?


a guy on the atomic forums

why do i have to edit my post?


----------



## adjas

I'm really liking that window, would have been a great add by silverstone.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I'm really liking that window, would have been a great add by silverstone.


thanks, the window was one of three things SS got wrong. having it in already would have given less of a cooler high hit too
the others are: why no intake below the psu? and the overly long jumper cables.


----------



## adjas

This is how I've set-up my fans after reading about it earlier, and I must say it's definitely helped drop my temps across the board, including my 3.5" hard drive behind the motherboard, which I was thinking might increase in temps.



Makes more sense, bottom fans as intakes, and top and rear as exhaust, and now has proved to work better for me after I've tested it.

My GPU is a GTX 680 non-reference with a triple slot cooler. (Asus Direct CUII) CPU cooler = Noctua NH-D14


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> This is how I've set-up my fans after reading about it earlier, and I must say it's definitely helped drop my temps across the board, including my 3.5" hard drive behind the motherboard, which I was thinking might increase in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes more sense, bottom fans as intakes, and top and rear as exhaust, and now has proved to work better for me after I've tested it.
> 
> My GPU is a GTX 680 non-reference with a triple slot cooler. (Asus Direct CUII) CPU cooler = Noctua NH-D14


Great. I don't use right 80mm as intake because of dust. Might get a dust filter for it later...

I ditched 670 for more horsepower out of my rig and tomorrow I will be picking up EVGA 680 SC Signature which has reference cooling design. Will try different fan directions and report back. Stay tuned









EDIT : Nevermind guys, got 7970 Lightning instead. Time for plan B!


----------



## Noskcaj

i just had a brilliant idea for a mod, something that SS missed. put a full size dvd drive in behind the PSU, facing upwards.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> i just had a brilliant idea for a mod, something that SS missed. put a full size dvd drive in behind the PSU, facing upwards.


Unfortunately 180mm + 83mm + 86mm > 354mm


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> i just had a brilliant idea for a mod, something that SS missed. put a full size dvd drive in behind the PSU, facing upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately 180mm + 83mm + 86mm > 354mm
Click to expand...

it could work, but the drive wouldn't be flush with the case top, it'd be about 2.5-3cm underneath it, and it could block the ATX connector on full-size mATX mobos.


----------



## Noskcaj

true, i'll see if it would work later, i would probably put a fan controller in anyway.


----------



## twoofswords

Better images of the SG10 from Silverstone's Japanese blog...


----------



## hermit1007

So really just a front panel change? Duh.


----------



## adjas

Yup, very much a SG07 / SG08 move. Though it does look sleeker with the new front panel.


----------



## Inacoma79

I just got off the phone with Silverstone's California HQ so for us SG09 owners who were curious as to whether the SG10 front panel will fit on the 09, the answer is neagtive. The mounting points have been changed.









For me I guess it remains that the SG09 has a "face that only a mother could love."


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> I just got off the phone with Silverstone's California HQ so for us SG09 owners who were curious as to whether the SG10 front panel will fit on the 09, the answer is neagtive. The mounting points have been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me I guess it remains that the SG09 has a "face that only a mother could love."


pff. guess they never heard of a drill and a dremel









THIS IS OCN


----------



## hermit1007

Got 7970 Lightning yesterday and it fits into case perfectly fine. Now that we know Lightning and DC2 fit into this masterpiece....it should fit any air-cooled card on the market no problem









Temps are also amazing. I hesitated from running my card at above 1.2V but holy crap color me impressed. GPU 67C max and VRM 58C max while running benchmarks even when I pushed card to its limit at 1215/1700 @ 1.3V(yes the chip sucks as far as OC goes







).

I think 3 side fans took a huge part in lowering VRM temp. Never expected to see this good temp with 1.3V.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> So really just a front panel change? Duh.


The SG10 will also be the first SilverStone case to receive an updated AP181 fan. If you look closely at the specification of SG10, you will see the AP181 can now be manually adjusted in three speeds.

SG09 AP181 fan speeds:
L = 700rpm
H = 1200rpm

SG10 AP181 fan speeds:
L = 600rpm
M = 900rpm
H = 1200rpm


----------



## Noskcaj

good to see the fan improvement, still no front fan grill though


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The SG10 will also be the first SilverStone case to receive an updated AP181 fan. If you look closely at the specification of SG10, you will see the AP181 can now be manually adjusted in three speeds.
> 
> SG09 AP181 fan speeds:
> L = 700rpm
> H = 1200rpm
> 
> SG10 AP181 fan speeds:
> L = 600rpm
> M = 900rpm
> H = 1200rpm


sweet







i'll have to adjust my AP181 to see how 600rpm sounds like. any ideas when the NEW AP181's will be available on newegg? or will they simply carry the AP182's?


----------



## adjas

Great to know we've got the vendor rep in on this, maybe some of our suggestions would filter through to the company.

Btw, love the case, totally, but surprised that configuring the bottom fans as intakes and the top ones as exhausts = better performance than the way Silverstone set-it up with the top as intake.

I'm actually one of the few who actually likes the SG09 front face, (maybe cause it's in a shelf under my desk and I don't get to see it often







)

So much win in the case, I can't name them all (dust filters, etc etc etc.)


----------



## Inacoma79

It was the SG09 or an SFF Lian Li, but I wished I had waited longer/read around more. I would have def held out for the 10.









That being said, why is the power LED so intense? Unless I shutdown / hide the case or throw a towel over it (I do this), that flashing LED is like having your bedroom window next to a traffic light at night.







I wonder if there's mod for that? Like a resistor or something you plug between the header pins and the LED power connectors.

Granted this is a the same gripe I have with my 300R, so not a direct knock. But this case for it's size does have one of the brightest LED lights I've seen.


----------



## Noskcaj

inacoma, just don't plug them in.
for some reason they will reach anywhere in the case.


----------



## Inacoma79

where's the fun in that, mate? This is OCN after all







...but, honestly hadn't dawned on me to do that--too busy finding complex solutions to simple problems.
















...on a separate note I really need to update my rig sigs and post my build pics, brb...

Edit: Ok, here's my take on the SG09. I had an AMD chip from an old store bought HP, the chip is Phenom II x4 840T. I was able to unlock two extra cores so I have Phenom II x6 running @ 3.2GHz. I know this chip can go higher, but I'm limited by the board. Still some mods in the works to get it up higher, but so far happy with the performance. Also was having issues with the last two shots, for some reason OCN wouldn't let me edit my own pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Great to know we've got the vendor rep in on this, maybe some of our suggestions would filter through to the company.
> 
> Btw, love the case, totally, but surprised that configuring the bottom fans as intakes and the top ones as exhausts = better performance than the way Silverstone set-it up with the top as intake.
> 
> I'm actually one of the few who actually likes the SG09 front face, (maybe cause it's in a shelf under my desk and I don't get to see it often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So much win in the case, I can't name them all (dust filters, etc etc etc.)


Yeah, we always consider users' suggestions in forums, it's fun to interact directly with people who use our products!

Every system configuration is different, so our default configuration may not work optimally for everyone. But all in all, the SG09 should perform great no matter what direction you take it.

Don't know if you like the new Audi's grille look, because it had a styling influence on the engineers who worked on the SG09.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have to adjust my AP181 to see how 600rpm sounds like. any ideas when the NEW AP181's will be available on newegg? or will they simply carry the AP182's?


The newer three speed AP181 will be available initially on newer cases first. We don't have a schedule on when it will be available individually though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> That being said, why is the power LED so intense? Unless I shutdown / hide the case or throw a towel over it (I do this), that flashing LED is like having your bedroom window next to a traffic light at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there's mod for that? Like a resistor or something you plug between the header pins and the LED power connectors.
> 
> Granted this is a the same gripe I have with my 300R, so not a direct knock. But this case for it's size does have one of the brightest LED lights I've seen.


Yeah, we are definitely thinking of maybe implementing adjustable LED brightness switch like we have done in the HTPC cases such as GD07 and GD08.


----------



## Iceandele

Just got an reply from SilverStone on their Facebook page saying SG10 will be released in the *middle of May*.

https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneTechnology/posts/439537926130930?comment_id=2935671&offset=0&total_comments=2&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## rossb

I have an SG09 and love it - I also like the appearance of the front grill. Like others, I have found that the top fan works better as exhaust - flipping the fan has made a difference of over 10 degrees for my GPU. I also like the 140mm mounting brackets, and I now use a 140mm fan on top instead, since it is quieter.

A couple of other suggestions to Silverstone for future improvements - ditch the slim form optical drive bay since I doubt many use it, move the PSU up a centimetre and put a 120mm fan intake below it on the front grille. Also, include a built in 3 position fan controller that will operate all the fans in the case (like the one in my NZXT Phantom 410 which can control 7 fans).


----------



## Noskcaj

in case anyone hadn't noticed, you can fit a fan controller in the space between the PSU and the 180mm fan, i'm considering putting one in, but i'm not going to need fans when i've finished the volenti


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I have an SG09 and love it - I also like the appearance of the front grill. Like others, I have found that the top fan works better as exhaust - flipping the fan has made a difference of over 10 degrees for my GPU. I also like the 140mm mounting brackets, and I now use a 140mm fan on top instead, since it is quieter.
> 
> A couple of other suggestions to Silverstone for future improvements - ditch the slim form optical drive bay since I doubt many use it, move the PSU up a centimetre and put a 120mm fan intake below it on the front grille. Also, include a built in 3 position fan controller that will operate all the fans in the case (like the one in my NZXT Phantom 410 which can control 7 fans).


What 140mm fan are you using? 180mm air penetrator is dead quiet under low profile but doesn't seem to move any air at all at 700 RPM.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> What 140mm fan are you using? 180mm air penetrator is dead quiet under low profile but doesn't seem to move any air at all at 700 RPM.


The 180mm fan was too noisy for me, even at 700rpm. I am using a spare Yate Loon undervolted to 5v, so running at about 500-600rpm. It doesn't move much air but I get decent temps and it is silent.


----------



## Quickstrike

Are you guys able to insert/eject discs from your slot drive smoothly?

The felt that is along the opening seems to be too restricting -- discs are rubbing and getting scratched.

Thinking about cutting the felt back or removing it completely.

I am using a 'Panasonic UJ265' 12.7mm drive.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Also, include a built in 3 position fan controller that will operate all the fans in the case (like the one in my NZXT Phantom 410 which can control 7 fans).


Terrific idea, I know the Lian Li V354 which is a SFF m-atx case comes with a built in fan controller.

So the SG09 with a built in fan controller for all the other fans would be a terrific idea and would add a lot more win to the case.


----------



## Iceandele

Thought i might share this pretty sweet looking build (not mine), cables look really clean, that that carbon fiber wrap sure makes a heck of a difference.
Edit: if you are wondering about those awesome looking memory, it's the Avexir Core Series.



*More picture at: http://ameblo.jp/kaku60kai/entry-11453633333.html*


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Hey all. Thought I'd post some pics of my build. It took a while because of a lot of part swapping. I originally had an AX860 in there to match the ROG color scheme but it had severe coil whining (as did its replacement). In all it's pretty final, save for an incoming Samsung 840, an Asus 670, and a blue to red LED mod. Pics all taken with a camera phone btw.

Random thoughts

This thing is much smaller than my Arc Midi build. It can fit in a duffle bag as a carry-on when flying, which is a BIG plus.
I was hesitant to buy the SG09 and wanted to wait for the SG10 but in all honesty, the SG09 looks pretty damn good in person.
The Thermalright Macho just barely clears the GPU PCB. It would not fit if my GPU had a backplate.
^*UPDATE: 10/30/2013: Just realized the fan can be installed with the flat side facing the GPU (i.e. fan rotated 90 degrees), thus there a lot of clearance now and plenty of room for a GPU backplate.*








It's useful to have fan headers on the mobo when there's no place for an exterior fan controller.
Modular PSU cable are a big help. Corsair AX860, AX750 (AXxxx series) PSUs fit in great and are IMHO a better choice than the compact Silverstone PSUs based on quietness and reliability. IMO you need a quiet PSU because its the fan directly facing the panel.
Corsair AX860 PSUs have some serious coil whine issues.
Corsair AXxxx PSUs have the power cable flipped compared to the small Silverstone PSUs so you can't fint a 120mm on the side panel. 92mm fans still fit in snugly though.
Arctic Cooling fans are cheap and look great (except the cables on fans smaller than 120mm are unsleeved.
Though there are a lot of openings and small fans, you can still make a quiet build. Mine's SILENT when not gaming and should be silent while gaming as soon as a swap out the 460.


----------



## adjas

Great looking build, very neat. Noticed you went with a 92mm fan rather than the 120mm on the fan right by the PSU. Have you tried flipping your top fan? to see if it helps temp wise.


----------



## sheltem

How is the paint job on the SG09? I used to have the TJ08-E, but the thin paint was off putting.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> How is the paint job on the SG09? I used to have the TJ08-E, but the thin paint was off putting.


Compared to my Corsair 300R which has a rough matte finish, the finish on the SG09 is a smooth matte finish.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Great looking build, very neat. Noticed you went with a 92mm fan rather than the 120mm on the fan right by the PSU. Have you tried flipping your top fan? to see if it helps temp wise.


Yeah, went with the 92mm because a 120mm wouldn't fit with the orientation of the PSU extension cable. And I've thought about flipping the 180mm but I like the idea of positive pressure and having the 180mm blowing air over the CPU heatsink and my HDD. I'll probably try flipping it in a few weeks, after exams.


----------



## sheltem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Compared to my Corsair 300R which has a rough matte finish, the finish on the SG09 is a smooth matte finish.


Does the paint scratch / come off easily? That was the problem I had with the TJ08-E.


----------



## MexGT

Could I squeeze a V6GT and a 180mm PSU into this case? Im interested in getting a smaller case, but want to salvage as much parts as I can







Thanks


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> Does the paint scratch / come off easily? That was the problem I had with the TJ08-E.


From what I can tell the paint seems to be pretty durable. I think they used electrostatic to get get paint to stick on the metal then baked it to set the paint. If you do end up scratching the case it's not like the paint will start chipping away, if that's what you concerns is. Personally, when I was building my rig I'd place the covers on a wood floor and knocked them around whilst working and didn't notice any paint scratching off in the process.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT*
> 
> Could I squeeze a V6GT and a 180mm PSU into this case? Im interested in getting a smaller case, but want to salvage as much parts as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


V6, fine u less it's taller than a megahalem. 180mm, only if it's non-modular. otherwise, enjoy the modding


----------



## hermit1007

Ok this may be disappointing news for our masterpiece case...I've been eager to make my rig more silent, removing the sources of noise one by one. At last I came to conclusion; any fan that is mounted on rear 120mm makes distinct vibration noise. 100% sure it's the case issue because I tried every single fan individually with different fan pins(both CPU and CHA).

I've tried Silvrstone stock fan, Noctua F12, and Cougar Vortex. None of them were defective but made vibration noise when mounted on rear.

Does anyone have similar issue?


----------



## adjas

Great research there hermit1007,

My build is not silent, fairly quiet, though I can clearly hear it. But then again I've got fans on every possible mount, since I'm running a 4.4ghz overclocked i7 2600k, and overclocked ram and slight GPU overclock. So I need the airflow.

In my build the top 180mm fan is the nosiest, especially when I put it on High, it's louder than anything else on my system, by far.


----------



## hermit1007

Perhaps it's just my case. Seeing back of the case isn't as sturdy as other sides it might have been bent a little bit from the weight from H80i.

It gets 'annoyingly' high when fan RPM goes over 800 as far as I can tell. I set my H80i fans RPM fixed at 700 at the moment. Kinda surprised it can still handle 3930k @ 4.5 under 90 degree on full load for extended period.


----------



## adjas

Would be nice if people posted their temps (just though of it) in order to compare with others.

My full-on gaming load temps (GPU @ 99% usage and CPU intensive game) with 180mm fan on high:

GPU = 62 Celsius
CPU = 62 Celsius
HDD = 40 Celsius

Idle: (180mm fan on low)

GPU = 29 Celsius
CPU = 36 Celsius
HDD = 35 Celsius


----------



## hermit1007

I don't play particularly CPU intensive game at the moment but I found CPU temp rises up to 63 while recording gameplay with MPEG codec and 85 quality. 35~40C on idle.

As for GPU it's 26~66C for OC'd 680 Lightning on stock voltage.


----------



## Inacoma79

The 180mm fan is by far the nosiest fan. I think part of it has a lot to do with the air having to move past the filter cover, the filter mesh and integrated grill on the underside of the fan. When I'm tweaking stuff inside the case and running my system without the top cover, the 180mm is actually pretty quite.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> V6, fine u less it's taller than a megahalem. 180mm, only if it's non-modular. otherwise, enjoy the modding


i fit my Antec High current pro 750w in it just fine, although it is just a semi-modular but i dont see any problem putting the cover on


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> V6, fine u less it's taller than a megahalem. 180mm, only if it's non-modular. otherwise, enjoy the modding


ugh... the PSU I'm using is Modular except for the 24 pin

Sry just re-checked CM page and it seems its a 165MM PSU

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2949&product_name=Silent Pro M 1000W

Then I guess I'm good to go


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT*
> 
> ugh... the PSU I'm using is Modular except for the 24 pin
> 
> Sry just re-checked CM page and it seems its a 165MM PSU
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2949&product_name=Silent Pro M 1000W
> 
> Then I guess I'm good to go


should be fine, you may have to remove some sleeving though so it bends better.

to the silence guys: put some old foam under the 180mm fan, then run it on low. it's near silent then.


----------



## rossb

I'm a "silence guy". The 180mm fan was too noisy for me at any speed. The 120mm fan was also pretty noisy, even when undervolted. I replaced the180mm with a 140mm Yate Loon as exhaust (I would have preferred to use a Noiseblocker PK-1 or PK-2 but didn't have a spare) undervolted to 5v, and the 120mm with a Sharkoon Silent Eagle undervolted to 7v. I also have two 90mm Fractal Silent Series fans at 5v. With these fans and an Arctic Cooler on my 680, the PC is extremely quiet and temps are okay.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Ok this may be disappointing news for our masterpiece case...I've been eager to make my rig more silent, removing the sources of noise one by one. At last I came to conclusion; any fan that is mounted on rear 120mm makes distinct vibration noise. 100% sure it's the case issue because I tried every single fan individually with different fan pins(both CPU and CHA).
> 
> I've tried Silvrstone stock fan, Noctua F12, and Cougar Vortex. None of them were defective but made vibration noise when mounted on rear.
> 
> Does anyone have similar issue?


I don't hear any vibration from my rear 120mm. The most noise I get is from the 180mm straining to get air through the top filter.

As for temps, all with the 180mm on high but controlled by MB fan headers and the rest of the case fans around 50% on load, 20% on idle

CPU load (100% CPU)
CPU = 60-65 C

Gaming load temps (GPU @ 99% usage and CPU around 50%)
GPU = 69 C (GTX 460 @ 750)
CPU = 50-55 C (3570k @ 4.1) (one core is hotter than the rest)

Idle: (180mm fan on low)
GPU = 40 C
CPU = 35-40 C


----------



## Acapella75

So for those people turning the top fans to exhaust, I see most of you have non reference gpus. If you have a reference card, should you reverse the top fan?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> So for those people turning the top fans to exhaust, I see most of you have non reference gpus. If you have a reference card, should you reverse the top fan?


my reference 560TI idles around 29C. When I stress it, temps go into the 70s. But this card in general is one that's known to get hot under load and the tdp is also pretty high. I have the 180mm, 120mm and 80mm fans all pulling cooler outside air into my case and only the 120mm fan on my CPU cooler exhausting all that air out.

In my experience the only thing that will keep gpus cool is putting them under water. Air cooling, again in my experience--no matter how good, will only net you a few degrees cooler. Reference cooling is always going to have higher temps and noise compared air cooling solutions by other card manufacturers.

Also because of the form factor of this case, you're going to have slightly higher temps all around, so flipping the 180mm fan may only get you lower temps by a few degrees. Personally, I'd rather the 180mm fan push cooler outside air into my case and over the components rather than suck out all the heat generated from the other components through the top (e.g., CPU, GPU, VRMs, NB/SB). The 120mm fan on my ZALMAN LQ310 does a really good job at pulling all the air out and my CPU under load levels off at 42C.

But whatever configuration do end up going with let us know.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> In my experience the only thing that will keep gpus cool is putting them under water. Air cooling, again in my experience--no matter how good, will only net you a few degrees cooler.


I disagree completely. All of my cards use air coolers and I get 10-20c less than reference coolers, with zero noise. I mostly use Arctic Coolers but have just put a Prolimatech MK-26 on my Titan with two Noctua P12 PWM fans and it has dropped close to 20c and is absolutely silent.


----------



## Inacoma79

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I disagree completely. All of my cards use air coolers and I get 10-20c less than reference coolers, with zero noise. I mostly use Arctic Coolers but have just put a Prolimatech MK-26 on my Titan with two Noctua P12 PWM fans and it has dropped close to 20c and is absolutely silent.


I see how my statement is misleading, I should clarify to and say I meant in context of non-reference designs offered by GPU manufacturers (e.g., twin frozer, windforce, etc.) you're not going to get "ridiculously" lower temps over reference designs, third party design, no-doubt you can get those temps drops like you noted.

But I think Acappella's was asking mainly about fan orientation, specifically the top fans and does it make any difference whether you use it as an intake or exhaust it improve GPU temps with reference designs. My response to Acapella is not really, the fan orientation won't net any huge temp improvements for GPUs with reference coolers especially in an SFF case where airflow restricted by amount of air that can move through the case.


----------



## SILCASE

Hi Guys ,I decided to hold out for the SG10 because many people say online that the SG09 has an ugly front grill.Since some of you actually own the SG09 ,I would like your opinion on the case aesthetic; is it really that ugly?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SILCASE*
> 
> Hi Guys ,I decided to hold out for the SG10 because many people say online that the SG09 has an ugly front grill.Since some of you actually own the SG09 ,I would like your opinion on the case aesthetic; is it really that ugly?


I have one and don't mind the look of the front. That being said however, it looks like the front grill assembly is going to have to get washed, since the slats make it impossible to get a vacuum cleaner in there to vacuum out the dust, and the filter can't be removed (easily anyway)

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> So for those people turning the top fans to exhaust, I see most of you have non reference gpus. If you have a reference card, should you reverse the top fan?


I've got a reference 4870X2, and my top fan is set to intake, partly because it cools my CPU heatsink, and it also cools the 4870X2's backplate (which can get hot enough to burn you, because of its hot running memory chips on the back of the card.)


----------



## hermit1007

Does anyone know how I can control chassis fan speeds based on GPU temp rather than CPU temp? Would be quite useful for us SG09 users since chassis fans are more concerned about airflow around GPU. I'm using Rampage IV Gene mobo.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can control chassis fan speeds based on GPU temp rather than CPU temp? Would be quite useful for us SG09 users since chassis fans are more concerned about airflow around GPU. I'm using Rampage IV Gene mobo.


Speedfan should do the trick.


----------



## seesee

up up up...


----------



## Quickstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SILCASE*
> 
> Hi Guys ,I decided to hold out for the SG10 because many people say online that the SG09 has an ugly front grill.Since some of you actually own the SG09 ,I would like your opinion on the case aesthetic; is it really that ugly?


I was originally going to wait for the SG10 to arrive, but it seemed like the release date was being pushed back all the time.
At first, I planned on using a temporary case for my HTPC and rehousing it when the SG10 hit the shelves.. but I no longer enjoy assembling PC's. I wanted to build it once and be done with it.

The SG09 is a great enclosure. It blends in with the rest of my black colored, blue lit, home theater gear.
If the SG10 offered better cable routing and an eject button, I might have caved in, but it looks like they simply changed the front panel.


----------



## SILCASE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quickstrike*
> 
> I was originally going to wait for the SG10 to arrive, but it seemed like the release date was being pushed back all the time.
> At first, I planned on using a temporary case for my HTPC and rehousing it when the SG10 hit the shelves.. but I no longer enjoy assembling PC's. I wanted to build it once and be done with it.
> 
> The SG09 is a great enclosure. It blends in with the rest of my black colored, blue lit, home theater gear.
> If the SG10 offered better cable routing and an eject button, I might have caved in, but it looks like they simply changed the front panel.


I contact silverstone tech support about 2 weeks ago and they said that the SG10 will release in the middle of May. If it 's not release as they said I will just go ahead and order the SG09.I am too wanna build it once and be done with it .


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SILCASE*
> 
> I contact silverstone tech support about 2 weeks ago and they said that the SG10 will release in the middle of May. If it 's not release as they said I will just go ahead and order the SG09.I am too wanna build it once and be done with it .


seems like the answer they are giving people



pic stolen from the silverstone owners club thread. i'm sure the RV04 and the SG10 are shipped on the same boat


----------



## Inacoma79

After watching this video, I'm starting to have buyers remorse with my SG09.







Silverstone used better material (aluminum) for the redesigned front panel of the SG10 and the front dust filer is two pieces for easier cleaning. Is there a trade up program of sorts







I'm willing to pay extra for the SG10.

The FT04 is pretty sweet case as well. I also love the way SS implements the 180 degree orientation of the mobo in these new cases. Looking at PCB of my gpu's is so meh. I think it would be pretty cool to see your GFX fans spinning away.

Anyway, lot's of cool stuff SS is doing with their new cases, e.g. dual 180mm front fans, say what!?! I thought dual 140mm fans was cool. LOL


----------



## hermit1007

Crap, my top 180mm fan stopped working after trying to wiggle some cables into tiny gap between it and back panel. I assume the connection between fan control switch and fan is disconnected during process...does anyone know if i can use the fan as normal 3-pin fan without switch?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Crap, my top 180mm fan stopped working after trying to wiggle some cables into tiny gap between it and back panel. I assume the connection between fan control switch and fan is disconnected during process...does anyone know if i can use the fan as normal 3-pin fan without switch?


you should be able to, if you're good with solder you could fix it yourself


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> you should be able to, if you're good with solder you could fix it yourself


Seems like if I just connect 3pin it refuses to work. I've got no tools to solder it by myself.

Silverstone rep on the rescue maybe?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> The FT04 is pretty sweet case as well. I also love the way SS implements the 180 degree orientation of the mobo in these new cases. Looking at PCB of my gpu's is so meh. I think it would be pretty cool to see your GFX fans spinning away.
> 
> Anyway, lot's of cool stuff SS is doing with their new cases, e.g. dual 180mm front fans, say what!?! I thought dual 140mm fans was cool. LOL


blasphemy!!! FT02 will always be king







so you like that dual 180mm fans you say.... how do you like TRIPLE 180mm fans?











and for you liquid cooling people out there...












ok enough derail of the SFF forum


----------



## Noskcaj

I did a little case modding today, the results:


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I did a little case modding today, the results:


Looks good, have to get my butt into gear and start collecting WC parts for my mod


----------



## AndySarsen

Oh damn. I just built a new rig in a Fractal Node 304, and looking at the SG10, I'm developing some serious enclosure envy. I might have to pick one up! I love my case, but the extra space for a rad and/or a big-ass quiet aftermarket cooler for my Radeon 7870 is very, very appealing.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> blasphemy!!! FT02 will always be king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you like that dual 180mm fans you say.... how do you like TRIPLE 180mm fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for you liquid cooling people out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok enough derail of the SFF forum


You with large case, get outta here
















the FT02 has 3x180mm fans? Now that's awesom-er! How's the sound of those things? I'm a little buggered by the sound of a single 180 on the SG09, I'm wondering how's it with x3!!!

and that rad, where are you mounting it? outside the case?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> You with large case, get outta here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the FT02 has 3x180mm fans? Now that's awesom-er! How's the sound of those things? I'm a little buggered by the sound of a single 180 on the SG09, I'm wondering how's it with x3!!!
> 
> and that rad, where are you mounting it? outside the case?


hahaha well (making my best 5 year old face) he started it







.

the thing about having 3 180mm fans is you don't need to spin them fast to get decent cooling going







i run mine at 500RPM most of the time. but yah when you crank them up for benching, they are like a vacuum cleaner









as for the rad.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> Oh damn. I just built a new rig in a Fractal Node 304, and looking at the SG10, I'm developing some serious enclosure envy. I might have to pick one up! I love my case, but the extra space for a rad and/or a big-ass quiet aftermarket cooler for my Radeon 7870 is very, very appealing.


if you get the SG09, paint the front, All the ugly goes away.

All my mods: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384056/random-mods-red-and-gold-wced-sg09


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hahaha well (making my best 5 year old face) he started it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> the thing about having 3 180mm fans is you don't need to spin them fast to get decent cooling going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run mine at 500RPM most of the time. but yah when you crank them up for benching, they are like a vacuum cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the rad.


man i'm totally jelly of your rig







that thing's a beast! gonna save the vid to my favs for future reference.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I did a little case modding today, the results:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> if you get the SG09, paint the front, All the ugly goes away.
> 
> All my mods: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384056/random-mods-red-and-gold-wced-sg09


Reminds me of this:

except without the girly headphone wire







very nice!


----------



## psyclum

the color is closer to


----------



## akiles333

Does anyone know if a h60 would block the first pci-e x16 slot? Was thinking about running dual 680's.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Does anyone know if a h60 would block the first pci-e x16 slot? Was thinking about running dual 680's.


i doubt it, but just put it upside down if it does.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> i doubt it, but just put it upside down if it does.


Ok, thanks. Do you know if there is enough room to use the mpci-e combo card that comes with maximus v gene with the h60 installed?


----------



## hermit1007

I use Rampage IV Gene with Corsair H80i and there's almost no compatibility issue. Mine is mounted upside down with push pull config. The mounting part for top 180mm fan will interfere with H80i radiator a bit but you can mount it no problem with tiny bit of force.


----------



## yahu

Great to know an H80i fits in this case. I just built a machine for a buddy in a Lian-Li V354 and getting the H80i in there was more challenging that I had hoped, given his other components and the placement on that particular case of the two rear 120mm mounts. Like others, I have been holding out for the SG10, and have heard mid-May as well from Silverstone support. Hopefully that holds true as I'd like it to be buttoned up by the end of May.

Thanks for all the information and pics everyone! I'll be sure to get mine up here when I'm done.


----------



## yahu

It looks like the SG10 finally has a page on Silverstone's site. Must be getting close!


----------



## cowsgomoo

The SG09 looks more badass...


----------



## yahu

I'd rock an SG09 (that was my plan) but I personally like the "clean" look of the SG10 mo' bettah.


----------



## Iceandele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> It looks like the SG10 finally has a page on Silverstone's site. Must be getting close!


Nice find, Rep +








Edit: Although Silverstone already announced that the release date will be mid may.


----------



## Noskcaj

why wait? paint the sg09 and it looks incredible


----------



## Quickstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> why wait? paint the sg09 and it looks incredible


I think it looks worse painted







.

Might as well wait for the Haswell CPU's to hit the market, if you have already waited this long for the SG10.


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> The SG09 looks more badass...


From what I've seen so far, I like the SG09 better as well. The SG10 is a little too plain and boring. My plan is to put an IVY-E build in a SG09.


----------



## yahu

I have a question for current SG09 owners (I looked through most of the thread but might have missed some info) - what slim-line optical drives are you using? I'd rather not pay Silverstone's drives prices as I believe there are Panasonic's on the market for cheaper that will also work (and likely just as good or better quality, depending on who Silverstone is sourcing their drives from).

I would go BluRay if I could, but it is not a necessity if too slow or pricey (in that order). I know some of you are not using optical drives at all, but I'd prefer to still have an optical drive there. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Quickstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I have a question for current SG09 owners (I looked through most of the thread but might have missed some info) - what slim-line optical drives are you using? I'd rather not pay Silverstone's drives prices as I believe there are Panasonic's on the market for cheaper that will also work (and likely just as good or better quality, depending on who Silverstone is sourcing their drives from).
> 
> I would go BluRay if I could, but it is not a necessity if too slow or pricey (in that order). I know some of you are not using optical drives at all, but I'd prefer to still have an optical drive there. Thanks for any info!


I've been using the 'Panasonic UJ265'. Seems to work well. 6x Blu-ray

Pretty sure the specs are the same as Silverstone's SOB02 drive - judging by the exterior pics, it looks like a rebadged drive

 Silverstone

 Panasonic

Bought it for $90 on ebay


----------



## wedge22

I built my new rig in this case over the weekend and so far its running well and is fairly quiet, I replaced the rear 120mm with a Noctua 120mm and could not use the other 120mm as my psu cable fits the opposite way. I did pick up some 92mm Noctua fans for the side panel but have not added them yet.

Here are the parts used.

Sugo SG09
ASUS Maximus Gene V
i7 2600k currently overclocked to 4.4Ghz
Noctua NH-D14
G Skill TridentX 2400Mhz 2x4GB
Powercolor PCS 7970 vortex II
3TB Seagate HDD
2TB WD Black
240GB OCZ Agility 3


----------



## yahu

thx for the info on the drive Quickstrike! I'm sure Silverstone is sourcing their drives from someone; I wouldn't even be surprised if they're still branded with the OEM info! Can anyone confirm? (just curious)

did you go with an optical drive Wedge? Can't wait to build it out!


----------



## Quickstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thx for the info on the drive Quickstrike! I'm sure Silverstone is sourcing their drives from someone; I wouldn't even be surprised if they're still branded with the OEM info! Can anyone confirm? (just curious)
> 
> did you go with an optical drive Wedge? Can't wait to build it out!


It is probably a Panasonic/Matsu****a/Mat****a drive -- different names, all part of the same company. They manufacture most of the slot-load drives out there.

Not sure what an optical drive wedge is. All I bought is a barebone drive + Slimline SATA to SATA Adapter.


----------



## wawa44oz

Hello All
Well 10 years ago I built my first PC and wow have things changed. Had to do lots of research to get up to speed on the latest technologies and components... The one item i was sure for this build was I wanted a SFF. I My previous case was the beast Thermaltake X(30lb) case.

With that said, here are the components chosen.

Case: Silverstone SG09
CPU: Silverstone Strider 850w
MB: ASUS Maximum V Gene
CPU: i7 3770K with stock fan for now
Mem: GSkill Trident 16GB
Video: ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
SSD: Samsung 840 2x250G
HD: Will try to use previous 2 drives from old machine
OS: W8

****

I do have a few questions before proceeding:

Cables: I know Silverstone sells the PP05/06 short cable sets, but to be honest I am looking for something with more color. Would BitFenix Alchemy cables work with the Strider PSU or do I need to stick with the SilverStone products? I know you can cable yourself, but i really do not have the time time to re-sleeve everything.

CD: This item still needs to be purchased. Any suggestions? Can I buy an external mount kit and use previous CD.

Liquid Cooling: I would love to do a custom liquid cooling configuration this time around. But checking the various forums, I have not found a completed SG09 liquid cooling configuration. Has anyone completed this type of configuration?

****

All for now, will keep everyone posted on the build progress.


----------



## yahu

Sorry - I meant the user "Wedge22" that posted his build list, asking which optical drive he used. Pioneer used to also do the slot loads but Panny/Matsu****a is the big player out there. I did find some LiteOn and LG drives as well as TEAC (super expensive) and other less known drives (H/L data?), so I just need to figure out which Chinese/Hong Kong/Taiwanese shipper will screw me the least.









Actually, I think I'll go DVD for the time being as I rarely use the BD player in my last gaming rig or in my laptop. Nice to have on occasion, and if this ever ends up as an entertainment center-type device I could add it then. Thanks again!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wawa44oz*
> 
> Hello All
> Well 10 years ago I built my first PC and wow have things changed. Had to do lots of research to get up to speed on the latest technologies and components... The one item i was sure for this build was I wanted a SFF. I My previous case was the beast Thermaltake X(30lb) case.
> 
> With that said, here are the components chosen.
> 
> Case: Silverstone SG09
> CPU: Silverstone Strider 850w
> MB: ASUS Maximum V Gene
> CPU: i7 3770K with stock fan for now
> Mem: GSkill Trident 16GB
> Video: ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
> SSD: Samsung 840 2x250G
> HD: Will try to use previous 2 drives from old machine
> OS: W8
> 
> ****
> 
> I do have a few questions before proceeding:
> 
> Cables: I know Silverstone sells the PP05/06 short cable sets, but to be honest I am looking for something with more color. Would BitFenix Alchemy cables work with the Strider PSU or do I need to stick with the SilverStone products? I know you can cable yourself, but i really do not have the time time to re-sleeve everything.
> 
> CD: This item still needs to be purchased. Any suggestions? Can I buy an external mount kit and use previous CD.
> 
> Liquid Cooling: I would love to do a custom liquid cooling configuration this time around. But checking the various forums, I have not found a completed SG09 liquid cooling configuration. Has anyone completed this type of configuration?
> 
> ****
> 
> All for now, will keep everyone posted on the build progress.


Wow - 10 years between builds - I assume your HDD and optical have been updated seeing that you want to reuse those items. When you say "CD" you could literally be meaning CD







. You can buy an external enclosure for your optical drive though the question for those drives is are they SATA? If the HDDs aren't SATA then you'd likely have to get an add-in card or find a µATX board with an ATAPI interface. For the external enclosure, I'm sure they still have ATAPI-USB enclosures (honestly haven't looked in about 5 years), but you might want to upgrade there as well. I suppose it depends on what you plan to do with the machine and how you plan to use the optical drive.

I remember those Thermaltake X cases - did you go with bright red or blue, or stick with black/silver? I believe a lot of them were pinned incorrectly for 1394 (the exposed port). Ground and +5v were switched! As for "color" in your cables - why? Do you plan to mod a window into the side/top of the case? If not, do you expect to have the case open often to show-off the niggly-bits?

There was at least one user on this thread talking about doing custom water cooling and I think Google images had shots of other setups. I also know other users on here have gone with all-in-one setups from Corsair, Intel, etc. I am still on the fence regarding whether I want to go with a Corsair H80i. Realize with SFF you are restricted on the room so while anything is possible there may be some modifications you'll have to make.

Best of luck on the build!


----------



## Astral Fly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wawa44oz*
> 
> Liquid Cooling: I would love to do a custom liquid cooling configuration this time around. But checking the various forums, I have not found a completed SG09 liquid cooling configuration. Has anyone completed this type of configuration?


Water cooling in a SG09 is definitely a challenge. There are a couple of build logs here on OCN doing it in a SG09, but I think you have to be a bit creative and perhaps do some modding to fit the components in there. To cool both a cpu and a gpu you need at least a 240 radiator and preferably a 360. I guess you could fit a 120 on the rear of the case and perhaps a 240 at the buttom under the gpu. Then use a Swiftech Apogee Drive II, which is a cpu block with a pump attached. Finally put a small reservoir in there where-ever there is room and you have a nice loop going.

Corsair just put the 350D out, which is a case mush better suited for water cooling as it is larger and can easily fit a couple of 240 radiators. If I was doing a liquid cooling build I would choose a case like that, but some people like the challenge of cramming water cooling parts into really tiny spaces. Just be ready for a challenge if you do it in a SG09.


----------



## Noskcaj

cables: extensions would work, i know moddiy and most of the custom guys make modular cables that work with it too.
WC: a few guys have got AIOs i them, catcherintherye is modding his to hold massive radiators, and i've build a volenti to skip that problem. you could fit a 120mm rad (back) and a slim 180mm or thick 140/120mm (top). if the GPU was short enough 80mm and another 120mm become options


----------



## wedge22

I did not add an optical drive as it is not required for my build.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> I did not add an optical drive as it is not required for my build.


ditto, i put a LED strip in there instead. painting my case destroyed the fabric thing


----------



## yahu

Thanks for the info. I just picked up a Toshiba DVD drive on the cheap which should suffice for now.


----------



## akiles333

Asus maximus V gene owners, did you get right angle or straight sata cables with the motherboard? If you got right angle cables, was it possible to put them to use in the sg09?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Asus maximus V gene owners, did you get right angle or straight sata cables with the motherboard? If you got right angle cables, was it possible to put them to use in the sg09?


Not sure if it's relevant but I got right angle sata cable with Rampage IV Gene. Worked flawlessly though you might have to think twice about the way your 2.5in drive is mounted.


----------



## Quickstrike

Seems like a right-angle SATA cable would work long-term. I was using one initially, but decided later on to use a straight cable [sale @ local computer store caught my eye]. Never quite sure how much of a bend you can have in a cable before it causes issues.

Main PC : Intel Core i7 2600K, Noctua NH-D14, ASUS P8P67 Pro, 16GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1866-DDR3, Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, Audigy 2 ZS, Klipsch 5.1 Ultras, Samsung 256GB 840 Pro SSD, 3.0TB Seagate x 2, 1.5TB Seagate x 3, 1.0TB Seagate x 2, Corsair AX850W PSU, Cooler Master HAF 932, 21" NEC [email protected]

HTPC : Intel Core i5 3570K, CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo, Asus Maximus V Gene, 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600-DDR3, ASUS 5850 Direct CU, Crucial M4 256GB SSD, Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 750W, Silverstone SG09B.

Virtual Server : Intel Core2Quad Q6600, Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme, Gigabyte P35-DS3R, 16GB OCZ DDR2, eVGA 8800GTX, 74GB Raptor, 500GB Seagate x 4, Intel Ethernet port x 4, Silverstone TJ06.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Asus maximus V gene owners, did you get right angle or straight sata cables with the motherboard? If you got right angle cables, was it possible to put them to use in the sg09?


Got right angle cables with the MB. It was possible to use them but I highly suggest against it. I used them for about a week while i got straight angle ones. There's just way too much pressure and forced cable bending than I was comfortable with. Look at post 102 to see what I'm talking about. Its kinda hard to imagine using anything other than straight cables. IMHO, just pick up some straight cables when you order the maximus V.


----------



## votum

SG10 WHERE ARE YOUUUUUU?

So I want to change to an SG10 for my sig rig, any other recoomendations for upgrades? Money isn't an issue, I'll be buying some new fans as well and maybe picking up a short cable PSU from SS as well.

Was thinking about doing a badass WC in it as well once I see how good it works.


----------



## catcherintherye

Get left angles, right angles don't really work with this case.


----------



## yahu

I hear ya, Votum. I've got a pile o' parts waiting to go in. :\


----------



## varthx

Hello, I am a, hopefully, soon to be owner of an SG10 (When they release the damned thing).

I was hoping someone who has an SG09 could tell me if a Corsair H50 would have trouble fitting in the case.
My main concern is that the rad+2 fans would be too fat to fit without hitting the cpu block.

If anyone on here has an H50 in their SG09, I'd love to hear about your experience with it.

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## yahu

I know someone on here has an H80i in an SG09. I'll see if I can find a pic as I can't remember if they were doing push-pull.

*edit - here is the pic doing push-pull; I think the user here is Flying Dutchmech:


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Exams are over and I'm itching to mod my SG09 (window, LED, etc...). Anyone have any ideas they would like to share? I can guinea pig it, lol.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0STSE7EN*
> 
> Exams are over and I'm itching to mod my SG09 (window, LED, etc...). Anyone have any ideas they would like to share? I can guinea pig it, lol.


windows work well, painting works better. check my sig

if you don't have a DVD drive, put an LED strip over the cover.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hello, I am a, hopefully, soon to be owner of an SG10 (When they release the damned thing).
> 
> I was hoping someone who has an SG09 could tell me if a Corsair H50 would have trouble fitting in the case.
> My main concern is that the rad+2 fans would be too fat to fit without hitting the cpu block.
> 
> If anyone on here has an H50 in their SG09, I'd love to hear about your experience with it.
> 
> Thank you, in advance.


with my h60 with two fans , there is still some distance until the fan reach above the cpu block


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know someone on here has an H80i in an SG09. I'll see if I can find a pic as I can't remember if they were doing push-pull.
> 
> *edit - here is the pic doing push-pull; I think the user here is Flying Dutchmech:


That is the Asus Gene V right?
Anyone can verify if the mSATA slot is usable with that mobo/cooler?


----------



## yahu

Gene IV according to his pix:



not sure about the mSATA slot though as this is not my build.


----------



## hermit1007

I found there are many concerns about AIO watercoolers. As long as you are using 25mm thick fans and 120mm rad you are good to go. Push/pull config is no problem as well.

The worst that could possibly happen is you have to sacrifice first PCI slot but that's not an issue if you are using single card which most people do with their SFF.

However the RAM might interfere with fan mounted on rad if you are using one with huge heatsink.

For reference, I had H80i with noctua 120mm PWM fans in push/pull config on Rampage IV Gene mobo and had no compatibility issue with various graphics card(pretty huge list, namely 7970 Matrix / 680 and 7970 Lightning / 680 SC+ Sig / GIgabyte 670 SLI) and Patriot Intel Extreme Masters Edition RAM.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> That is the Asus Gene V right?
> Anyone can verify if the mSATA slot is usable with that mobo/cooler?


Haven't paid attention to mSATA at all so can't confirm it at the moment.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know someone on here has an H80i in an SG09. I'll see if I can find a pic as I can't remember if they were doing push-pull.
> 
> *edit - here is the pic doing push-pull; I think the user here is Flying Dutchmech:


Good ol' pic...now I have NH-D14 and 690 setup









Also don't be confused guys. H80i mounted top-down works perfectly fine. I was a bit inexperienced when I built this first time


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Good ol' pic...now I have NH-D14 and 690 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't be confused guys. H80i mounted top-down works perfectly fine. I was a bit inexperienced when I built this first time


I appreciate the build pix, mate!







Question(s) for you - why did you go with the Noctua over the H80i, and how is the performance as far as temps, overclockability, etc.? The Noctua is a great HSF and I'm wondering if the reasons were simply that you didn't require the AIO with the small case, and prefer less risk?

I'm leaning toward the H80i simply because I was impressed with a recent build I did for a friend where I used the H80i. I have previously used AIO from CoolIT which were ok, and so far I am happy with the H80i on his machine. I do have access to that Noctua on the cheap locally (I better snatch it up while it is still available!). Thanks!


----------



## wedge22

I had a brainwave the other day when I realised a Kraken X40 would likely fit as long as you mounted it at the top instead of the 180mm fan.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know someone on here has an H80i in an SG09. I'll see if I can find a pic as I can't remember if they were doing push-pull.
> 
> *edit - here is the pic doing push-pull; I think the user here is Flying Dutchmech:


That scares me so bad, cause my H50 is much taller on the block and I'm going to be using the 1155 socket Maximus V, where the CPU appears to be farther left. I know my rad is much thinner, but I don't know if it's going to hit or not. Spending another 50 bucks now is better than getting it all, it'll be spending another 80 on top of the 30 for fans.

Another question, is working with a 180mm PSU a huge issue here? I've got an OCZ 1000W, modular and I'm worried I won't be able to fit it. I'm only using two SSDs and 1 HDD so I'll have cabling room, but will I be able to put the panel on?

Thanks again.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> I had a brainwave the other day when I realised a Kraken X40 would likely fit as long as you mounted it at the top instead of the 180mm fan.


i had been planning a similar thing till i built my volenti. if you made an adaptor, you could still use the 180mm as a "pull" fan.
also, a US company has a 180mm AIO, but it's hard to get one without buying a whole new PC.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> where's the fun in that, mate? This is OCN after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but, honestly hadn't dawned on me to do that--too busy finding complex solutions to simple problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...on a separate note I really need to update my rig sigs and post my build pics, brb...
> 
> Edit: Ok, here's my take on the SG09. I had an AMD chip from an old store bought HP, the chip is Phenom II x4 840T. I was able to unlock two extra cores so I have Phenom II x6 running @ 3.2GHz. I know this chip can go higher, but I'm limited by the board. Still some mods in the works to get it up higher, but so far happy with the performance. Also was having issues with the last two shots, for some reason OCN wouldn't let me edit my own pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you to this person, who cleared up my worry of a 180mm PSU being a huge issue. And it sheds a bit of light on my H50 issue too. THANK YOU


----------



## wedge22

So I am having issues with my Powercolor 7970 hitting stupid temps in this case, it is going as high as 97c, I did fit two 92mm Noctua fans on the side panel as intakes but they have not helped at all. The issue I have other than the insane amount of noise from the 7970 fans is it then seems to stutter and looking at GPU-Z I can see that the core clock changes from the default 925mhz to 500mhz briefly then back up again, this is causing all kinds of stuttering issues. Can I lock the GPU core clock so it does not change?

As far as fans in the case I have.
2x 92mm Noctua side panel sucking air in
1x 120mm Noctua rear blowing air out
1x180mm Silverstone AP Top sucking air in


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> So I am having issues with my Powercolor 7970 hitting stupid temps in this case, it is going as high as 97c, I did fit two 92mm Noctua fans on the side panel as intakes but they have not helped at all. The issue I have other than the insane amount of noise from the 7970 fans is it then seems to stutter and looking at GPU-Z I can see that the core clock changes from the default 925mhz to 500mhz briefly then back up again, this is causing all kinds of stuttering issues. Can I lock the GPU core clock so it does not change?
> 
> As far as fans in the case I have.
> 2x 92mm Noctua side panel sucking air in
> 1x 120mm Noctua rear blowing air out
> 1x180mm Silverstone AP Top sucking air in


make to top fan exhaust, move the rear fan to the front as an intake


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> So I am having issues with my Powercolor 7970 hitting stupid temps in this case, it is going as high as 97c, I did fit two 92mm Noctua fans on the side panel as intakes but they have not helped at all. The issue I have other than the insane amount of noise from the 7970 fans is it then seems to stutter and looking at GPU-Z I can see that the core clock changes from the default 925mhz to 500mhz briefly then back up again, this is causing all kinds of stuttering issues. Can I lock the GPU core clock so it does not change?
> 
> As far as fans in the case I have.
> 2x 92mm Noctua side panel sucking air in
> 1x 120mm Noctua rear blowing air out
> 1x180mm Silverstone AP Top sucking air in


make to top fan exhaust, move the rear fan to the front as an intake


----------



## BodenM

flip the two 92mm to exhaust, move the rear 120mm to intake at the bottom, add an 80mm fan to the other side as intake and leave the top 180mm alone is what I would do.


----------



## wedge22

Thanks for the suggestions, I cannot place a 120mm at the front as I have a PSU that has the cable connection the wrong way round, plus the PCI-E cables get in the way too. I can move the top fan to exhaust as well though, its worth a shot.


----------



## hermit1007

690 + 3930k @ 4.5 GHz


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I appreciate the build pix, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question(s) for you - why did you go with the Noctua over the H80i, and how is the performance as far as temps, overclockability, etc.? The Noctua is a great HSF and I'm wondering if the reasons were simply that you didn't require the AIO with the small case, and prefer less risk?
> 
> I'm leaning toward the H80i simply because I was impressed with a recent build I did for a friend where I used the H80i. I have previously used AIO from CoolIT which were ok, and so far I am happy with the H80i on his machine. I do have access to that Noctua on the cheap locally (I better snatch it up while it is still available!). Thanks!


H80i is ok. From what I've experienced NH-D14 offers better idle temperature and noise level but it's other way around on load.

There wasn't particular reason for me to make a switch...I managed to snag NH-D14 for LGA 2011 socket with one fan and thermal paste missing for $20, did comparison and decided to sell H80i back for profit.


----------



## yahu

Thanks for the added info. I'm hoping I can pick up the NH-D14 today for $40 but my machine will likely be geared more for load, so I think I'll end up going with the H80i. Decisions, decisions...









I got my slimline, slot-load DVD reader/writer in the mail yesterday (brand new Toshiba for ~$20 shipped). Wish I had a machine for it to go into. C'mon Silverstone!!!


----------



## adjas

I prefer the NH-D14 for the simple reason that you wouldn't have to ever worry that your cpu cooler is going to leak on your expensive GPU.

And it performs better, according to many review sites.


----------



## yahu

Appreciate the input. I know any WC system, no matter how foolproof it is, could certainly be a point of failure. Having worked with the H80i I do like their quality and construction, but still realize I am taking a chance. One thing that is good to know is the coolant used is non-conductive.

I hopefully will have the NH-D14 in the next day or so and once I have it in hand there is a good chance I'll just "go with it."


----------



## sheltem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I prefer the NH-D14 for the simple reason that you wouldn't have to ever worry that your cpu cooler is going to leak on your expensive GPU.
> 
> And it performs better, according to many review sites.


I had the same feeling. As tempting as the price on that Zalman WC was, the 1 year warranty scared me off. I ended up getting the ZALMAN CNPS12X for $27.99 AR. I am surprised that deal did not get more interest. It's performance is comparable to the NH-14.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> I had the same feeling. As tempting as the price on that Zalman WC was, the 1 year warranty scared me off. I ended up getting the ZALMAN CNPS12X for $27.99 AR. I am surprised that deal did not get more interest. It's performance is comparable to the NH-14.


I considered Zalman as well since they have great price and their air coolers keep mobo cool extremely well compared to other models, but I wanted the best for toasty 6 core system.


----------



## Noskcaj

i wonder how well this case would handle some custom cable routing holes?


----------



## wedge22

I too have a Noctua NH-D14 fitted with just one fan as my RAM heatsinks block the space for the other fan, it works very well though so far, just the video card thats really poor. I will flip the 180mm fan tonight and see how I get on.


----------



## yahu

crap, didn't think about the other fan getting in the way of the RAM - I picked up dominator which are taller than I'd like (I normally stick with Mushkin but I tried to stick to the QVL this time around as I was building parts for a buddy at the same time). I guess we'll see how it goes.

I just picked up the NH-D14 for $40, so will likely stick with that. I suppose if I'm not happy I'll swap it out.


----------



## wedge22

You should be fine I have had no issues so far with one fan on the Noctua and cpu temps.


----------



## yahu

yeah, but I'll be running an AMD, I need all the cooling I can get! Har-har!


----------



## varthx

For anyone attempting to find the date we'll be able to buy the SG10, I got a reply from a Silverstone Rep. Here's what they said.

Q: Hey Silverstone, I\'m just inquiring as to when you estimate the SG10 will be available for purchase? (i.e. on newegg/amazon to actually buy)

A: We will get the first shipment on May 15th you can add one or two weeks before Amazon gets it.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## yahu

so Amazon will get it later than other retailers, or they will get the cases on the 15th, and then distribute them to retailers such as Amazon ~2 weeks afterwards? If the latter, it sounds like my build in time for the end of the month just got sunk (at least in an SG10).


----------



## wedge22

I managed to get myself a GTX 680 today in exchange for the noisy 7970. I have a new question, the 7970 made contact with the metal clip on my Noctua NH-D14 that holds the fan on, luckily the 7970 had a backplate so no short circuit issues. The new GTX 680 does not have a backplate, my proposed solution is a small piece of foam between the clip and the video card PCB, will this work?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> I managed to get myself a GTX 680 today in exchange for the noisy 7970. I have a new question, the 7970 made contact with the metal clip on my Noctua NH-D14 that holds the fan on, luckily the 7970 had a backplate so no short circuit issues. The new GTX 680 does not have a backplate, my proposed solution is a small piece of foam between the clip and the video card PCB, will this work?


You should be good to go as long as foam is non-conductive


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge22*
> 
> I managed to get myself a GTX 680 today in exchange for the noisy 7970. I have a new question, the 7970 made contact with the metal clip on my Noctua NH-D14 that holds the fan on, luckily the 7970 had a backplate so no short circuit issues. The new GTX 680 does not have a backplate, my proposed solution is a small piece of foam between the clip and the video card PCB, will this work?


Also, you can use a rubber coating on the fan clips themselves. That's the recommendation from Noctua.


----------



## yahu

thx for the Noctua link. Never looked closely at the Dominator RAM to realize you can take the fins off the top. I'd rather do that and run two fans.


----------



## hermit1007

Anyone have experience with their AP182? My top 180mm is no longer functional and I would like to replace them with decent and quiet fan. Any recommendation on other fans?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Anyone have experience with their AP182? My top 180mm is no longer functional and I would like to replace them with decent and quiet fan. Any recommendation on other fans?


From what I've heard, it's a damn good fan, makes a little more noise than the AP181, but pushes a metric crapton of air at max speed.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Anyone have experience with their AP182? My top 180mm is no longer functional and I would like to replace them with decent and quiet fan. Any recommendation on other fans?


get another AP182


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Anyone have experience with their AP182? My top 180mm is no longer functional and I would like to replace them with decent and quiet fan. Any recommendation on other fans?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1317037/silverstone-ap182-review/0_20

Also the AP182 has a better Dual Ball Bearing compared to Sleeve on the 181.


----------



## Noskcaj

How do i remove the blades of the 180mm fan in the sg09?
i want to sparkle paint them


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> How do i remove the blades of the 180mm fan in the sg09?
> i want to sparkle paint them


http://www.overclock.net/t/353226/how-to-disassemble-a-sleeve-bearing-fan/0_20#post_4364387


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/353226/how-to-disassemble-a-sleeve-bearing-fan/0_20#post_4364387


thanks, i had only pulled fans apart with O rings, was wondering if it was different


----------



## yahu

I got a Noctua 140mm fan to go up top. We'll see how well it works comparatively.


----------



## wedge22

Well I resolved my issue with the clip by just wrapping some electrical tape around the clip.


----------



## akiles333

Is anyone using an ax860 psu? The pass-through power cable that is going to the psu is interfering with the 120mm ap fan on the sidepanel.. what should i do, buy a 92mm fan ( if so i'll buy two) or, as i really dont wanna spend more money and i'd like to stick with the ap fan because i'm gonna have dual 680's, is there another workaround?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Is anyone using an ax860 psu? The pass-through power cable that is going to the psu is interfering with the 120mm ap fan on the sidepanel.. what should i do, buy a 92mm fan ( if so i'll buy two) or, as i really dont wanna spend more money and i'd like to stick with the ap fan because i'm gonna have dual 680's, is there another workaround?


Either get a new cable, or sleeve this one. (going to individual wires will make it more flexible.)


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Either get a new cable, or sleeve this one. (going to individual wires will make it more flexible.)


in other words, buy two 92mm fans because it's less of a hassle.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> in other words, buy two 92mm fans because it's less of a hassle.


unless you somehow bend the cable more, yes


----------



## yahu

Saw this on the [H] forums from a rep, from a couple days ago:

_Tony Ou SilverStone Tech Representative, 3.9 Years Status:

Sorry! It takes a little bit more time for the cases to reach North America and Europe than rest of the world. But I expect SG10 to be available sometimes next week for North America and in June for Europe._

Hopefully that holds true for retail channels as I'll likely use a V354 (again) for the build I need done by end of month. I picked up a V355 on a whim even though I knew there was something I didn't like about it when researching cases. I'm still not impressed on how they laid it out but can swap it for a V354 when ready, and I'll eventually turn that into a new build for the WAPCE or my parents.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> unless you somehow bend the cable more, yes


would one of these, http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757492, be enough to keep two 680's within resonable temperatures?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> would one of these, http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757492, be enough to keep two 680's within resonable temperatures?


If your 680s have blower fan it should be fine, especially with two additional 92mm fans. I got two noctua 92mm fans but that one looks decent too


----------



## akiles333

people with h60, what are your temps? My 3770k @ 4,2 ghz, 1.15v is maxing out at 65 degrees on the hottest core with prime95 small fft on a 6 hour run.


----------



## votum

Debating going with this instead, what do you guys think?

http://www.parvumsystems.com/product/parvum-systems-s1-0-black


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> people with h60, what are your temps? My 3770k @ 4,2 ghz, 1.15v is maxing out at 65 degrees on the hottest core with prime95 small fft on a 6 hour run.


mine's around 85 degrees @4.5ghz running prime 95 sfft


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Debating going with this instead, what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.parvumsystems.com/product/parvum-systems-s1-0-black


Seems very clean but too big for what I'm after.

I'm about to scrap the build I had planned for my game/work machine and go back to Intel except mini-ITX and go even smaller. I can use everything I have for someone else's build.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 690 + 3930k @ 4.5 GHz


Dude, Neat setups!


----------



## haveanicelife

hi

could someone tell me if a hyper 212 evo or a similar height cooler would prevent the installation of the 2 92mm fans on the side?

thanks


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haveanicelife*
> 
> hi
> 
> could someone tell me if a hyper 212 evo or a similar height cooler would prevent the installation of the 2 92mm fans on the side?
> 
> thanks


Should be easy fit since it works with gigantic NH-D14 already


----------



## dogsofwar909

Recently added several Gelid wings =), oh and an led that is only visible through the psu meshing, which actually creates a really subtle glow on the desk.

Really happy with how it all turned out


----------



## haveanicelife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Should be easy fit since it works with gigantic NH-D14 already


thanks very much!!

i am definitely purchasing the sg09


----------



## yahu

dang - I'm running out of time. I'd get an SG09 but I already have an extra V354 that is sitting around that I kind of bought on a whim. I figure no need to spend more on another case at the moment unless the SG10 hits retail in time.

If not at retail by next week I'm afraid I won't have the time.







c'est la vie


----------



## akiles333

Ok, so im kind of a noob at overclocking, but i gave it a shot anyway. I have a 3770k @ 4.7ghz and 1.17v with llc set to high (50%). Im maxing out at 80°c on the hottest core using a corsair h60 cooler. Gonna try to set the vcore to 1.16 and see if its stable. I have not changed any other setting, except for the one that allows your cpu to draw more wattage than its listed tdp. so my question is; are those temps acceptable in a sff chassis as the sg09(which im using)?

Edit: 1.16v works fine, also the temps with 1.17v were 85 degrees not 80, but with 1.16v its hovering at around 78-80 degrees. Still in the process of testing though, it has been running for about 8 hours on small fft in prime95.


----------



## yahu

In my V354 I rarely top 70C on a 2500k at similar speeds via a Noctua HSF. I'm not using that proc or this case, so just listing some comparative data. Someone with this case and a similar setup should be able to provide better data.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> In my V354 I rarely top 70C on a 2500k at similar speeds via a Noctua HSF. I'm not using that proc or this case, so just listing some comparative data. Someone with this case and a similar setup should be able to provide better data.


I've done some research, and i highly doubt that you could even replicate my results with a h60. People in general, even with high(er) end coolers, hit 80 + degrees at 1.3 +++ vcore. keep in mind that those temps are with "normal" chassis, and probably has way better airflow than the sg09. i've added a stock silverstone fan, so my h60 is in push-pull now, and now i'm hitting 75 degrees at max.
Proof (the guy used a h100): http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/[email protected]


----------



## yahu

I agree, if I put my components in that case, or even more so, have your components in that case, I wouldn't expect to perform the same as my current build. I was simply giving comparative data as I hadn't seen any reply from those that might more closely match your setup.

BTW - I usually end up spending more than $100 on better fans for every build I do. Ridiculous, and I hate pulling that trigger, but I always do it. :|


----------



## hermit1007

Got AP182 in my rig today. Might as well call this an air conditioner on max RPM...really impressed with the amount of air it can push

Seems fairly silent(not dead silent) on low RPM. So far so good.


----------



## yahu

a little birdy told me that these might be shipping by Monday. Keep yer eyes peeled!


----------



## fabulo19

Hello, first post here on the forums, so bear with me









Here you can see the cable management, which was a bit of a pain, took me a few hours to get it neatly organized. I also had to resort to using rubberbands instead of zipties as I'm simply too lazy to look for them









Here's how I routed the 8-pin and 3-pin.

Here's where the fun begins, an OC'd HD 7950 and a Core i3 2100. Hmm, just realized that the i3 really doesn't sound as beastly as i originally intended, oh well









Back view w/o the panel

Front view w/o the panel

Another pic of the cable management

Front view, fully assembled

And the back of it


So there you go, my little, tiny, cute gaming system, feedback is appreciated


----------



## SoFGR

call me a weirdo, but i think that SG09 has a better looking front panel compared to SG10

* puts on flamesuit

anyway 2 n00bish questions since i really like this case

1) should i turn the penetrator upside down ? like this










2) i want to use a single vga + a sound blaster Z-series, i have also two scythe 92mm PWM case fans spare, would i get better gpu temps by putting the soundcard in the top pci x 1 slot and the vga right below ? first pci x16 slot looks a bit too high so i'm not sure if all those sidepanel fans will cool the graphics card properly


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> call me a weirdo, but i think that SG09 has a better looking front panel compared to SG10
> 
> * puts on flamesuit
> 
> anyway 2 n00bish questions since i really like this case
> 
> 1) should i turn the penetrator upside down ? like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) i want to use a single vga + a sound blaster Z-series, i have also two scythe 92mm PWM case fans spare, would i get better gpu temps by putting the soundcard in the top pci x 1 slot and the vga right below ? first pci x16 slot looks a bit too high so i'm not sure if all those sidepanel fans will cool the graphics card properly


sg09 looks better
yes
GPU top


----------



## SoFGR

are you sure about the gpu ?

second 16x slot looks very convenient on this motherboard for example



there will be 3 fans pushing air directly to the graphics card, why should I prefer the top slot ?


----------



## 2002dunx

Because the top slot is x16 the others depend on use, either giving x8/x8/NC or x8/x4/x4 as determined by Intel's spec.

HTH

dunx

P.S. TBH it probably won't hurt unless you run SLI for a 4K display.... IMHO !


----------



## SoFGR

I had the very same problem with an ancient dfi 975x/g, very weird, thought they have overcome this stupid bandwidth limitation by now :S

Anyway, what do you guys make of the noctua U14S ? looks ideal for this case imo, I'm thinking of rotating that thing 90 degrees to the right so that its 140mm fan (actually 150) faces the air penetrator, talk about some strong airflow


----------



## Iceandele

Hey guys! i got a build log for the upcoming SG10 in my sig, check it out if you are interested!


----------



## yahu

Looks like the SG10 is starting to make it out there! http://www.sundialmicro.com/silverstone-desktop-htpc-case-sstsg10b_1921_2308.html. Let the ordering commence!


----------



## Iceandele

Looks like it's on PerformancePCs and FrozenCPU as well!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37987
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19977/cst-1409/SilverStone_Sugo_SG10B_Mini_ITX_Mini_DTX_Case_-_Black_SST-SG10B.html


----------



## sheltem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like the SG10 is starting to make it out there! http://www.sundialmicro.com/silverstone-desktop-htpc-case-sstsg10b_1921_2308.html. Let the ordering commence!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceandele*
> 
> Looks like it's on PerformancePCs and FrozenCPU as well!
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37987
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19977/cst-1409/SilverStone_Sugo_SG10B_Mini_ITX_Mini_DTX_Case_-_Black_SST-SG10B.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like the SG10 is starting to make it out there!


Awesome! Come on Amazon!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> Awesome! Come on Amazon!


Its up, just put ma order in. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CY9596U/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Iceandele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sheltem*
> 
> Awesome! Come on Amazon!
> 
> 
> 
> Its up, just put ma order in. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CY9596U/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

Thanks, Just placed my order as well, hope they ship soon!


----------



## yahu

geez, already OOS at amazon?! You guys are quick!


----------



## groundzero9

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think they were actually in stock yet. I ordered mine yesterday morning at which point it was also showing OOS.


----------



## yahu

^ah, that must be it. I gots mine today (got it via Sundialmicro) so I'll be able to build it out this weekend.


----------



## akiles333

Hey guys.
I have a h60 in a sg09 and i was thinking of doing push/pull. Would a pair of Fractal Design R2 120mm(http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757494) suffice or would they perform poorly compared to a single stock fan? I really want those fans because i have three 92 mm versions of that particular fan at the side intake and i wanna match all the fans.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

People who've got the SG10 already,can anyone confirm the rectangular bit at the top that suggests a slot loading drive can come off? If yes,would an ordinary ejecting slim drive fit?


----------



## yahu

I hadn't thought of that, but it looks like you can. There are two screws to either side of the optical drive and while the one on the left (facing the case) was too difficult to remove due to the optical bracket installed, once the one on the right was loosened that side of the rectangular piece was very movable. It doesn't appear that anything else structurally was affected as well, though aesthetically it might look a bit weird.

*edit - I just thought about this a bit more and realized you'd have to mod up some form of "hard mount" as the way the slot drive mounts up is via pressure against that front piece. something as simple as adhesive, solid Velcro, your own tapped mounts etc. would work. I didn't check to see if there were pre-tapped holes before installing the drive but I'm assuming there were not as that was not their intended form.

See the pic for the screw in mention here (the screw is located at the top of the pic):



In general the build went together well. The only couple of minor issues I'd say were:
- PSU plug location/orientation (known issue); I bought my Seasonic PSU before I researched the SG09/SG10 properly; I'd really like to keep that 120mm fan on the side, but the 92mm I picked up is fine; it would be nice if I could at least put the 120mm fan in the middle or rear location on the side, though I could easily mod this in
- very little room between HSF and top 180mm fan; the way Noctua fans mount on the NH-D14 is with a clip, which has a "tab" of sorts that sticks out a few mm past the HSF. Powered up for the first time and that was definitely a grind point which took minor bending to fix
- super minor is that the 180mm doesn't leave much room toward the front of the case for the cabling for the optical drive, at least not if you put a bracket on the back of that drive; not wanting to go mini-SATA and keeping things a bit more secure I went with a Startech bracket that secures well and uses full-size SATA, but those are a pretty tight squeeze up against the 180mm fan; this is a personal problem as the bracket was my decision and I could go with a 140mm fan (originally chose to but forgot I needed one for the Noctua HSF)
- not a problem but something to keep in mind (for any SFF build really) - make sure you have plenty of fan adapters. I'd prefer not to be using as many 4-pin PATA drive power connectors as I'm using because I ran out of 3-pin/4-pin fan adapters. this was totally my fault as my last SFF build ate up my stash o' adapters.

I personally really like this case. I know some prefer the SG09 more but this being a work machine/game machine, I like keeping things "low-key" and let the power inside do the talking. Couple of quick shots (I probably should have used flash), and let me know if there are any questions:


----------



## groundzero9

Very nice yahu









Glad to see the D14 fits. I plan on switching to one when I upgrade to Haswell. Till then I'll just be putting my sig rig into it. That is, if Amazon ever ships it...


----------



## Simonzi

So, I just ordered a SG10, and am looking for a DVD burner. Will any slim, slot loading drive work? Would something like this be fine?


----------



## yahu

Speaking of Haswell, I'll be attending a Gen4 Core Launch party next weekend at Intel where they will be giving away $45k in prizes, including built systems with Haswell cores and I'm assuming some bare Haswell's as well. Wish me luck!









@ Simonzi - it should work. This is the drive that I used, and while I haven't put it through any major paces yet, it installed the OS off of disc just fine last night.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Thanks yahu,I guess $25 isn't so bad,the cheapest store ones seem to be at around $35-40 which is quite alot.
So now unless am missing something...
Better get a right angled plug and silverstones short cables for psu
Noctuas can fit (anyone use a c14?)
Best fan arrangement is lower fans as intake and top fan as exhaust?
Slot drive from eBay
Long screwdriver?

Now if I could actually buy the thing ...do you think I'd encounter problems with the Asrock Z77 Pro-M? Seems alot like V Gene in layout ...
If someone would take a pic that suggests relative size,like next to a UPS or subwoofer, I'd appreciate.


----------



## yahu

I would assume Silverstone's PSUs would work best with this thing, especially when combined with the short cables - should make things very clean. It comes with a right-angled plug built into the case (the PSU section is up front so they have an inner power cable that leads to the actual plug in the back of the case). If you see my side pic you can see that the Seasonic has the location where you plug in the power cable far offset (a lot of companies do) and the "flat part" of the power plug on the "bottom".

It looks like the Strider series of PSUs (as an example) has the "flat part" of the power plug on the "top" so that would work perfectly in this case (I would hope so!







).

One other thing I forgot to mention, which may be called out in other build threads on here with the SG09 - pulling off the top 180mm fan makes getting to the inside of the system much easier. The uninstall/install of that fan is super easy, so long as you don't pull the cables out of the little fan controller hooked up for that fan specifically.

Here is a pic of the machine at my work desk next to a 23" LCD in portrait mode and a 24" monitor in landscape mode:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh man that's a good size. Smaller than most itx cases that take similar graphics I'd say.
Very sneaky of silverstone with their proprietary shenanigans. The cables is fine,psu "just like ours or bust" is suspicious but a drive the price of the case,(sob02)seriously?
So the question becomes how heavy is the fully built case? It isn't alluminium.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oops, double post.


----------



## yahu

I don't have a specific weight, but definitely lighter than the V354 I built last. Or it could just be that the weight is more compact. I'd say similar to an SG03 I built years ago which is similar in size. The SG10 is not as tall, but a little wider and deeper.

I agree on their drives, I really didn't want to pay their prices and may have passed if forced. Non-Silverstone PSUs will work, just more of a pain for sure, and less likely to be able to use the included 120mm fan in the spot they have it mounted in (front-most side panel spot).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haswell is looking good, do you think it is worth the wait? I'm concerned about not having much choice in parts if I do wait,and the leap in HD graphics becomes rather moot with this case.
But then I'd get to see the new gen cards and build in time for battlefield 4,my birthday,and a new school term.
Or perhaps snail buy it part by part into October ....


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @ Simonzi - it should work. This is the drive that I used, and while I haven't put it through any major paces yet, it installed the OS off of disc just fine last night.


Thanks for the recommendation, just bought one. Was going for cheap, until I decided to just spring for a bluray drive. Now, hopefully the motherboard and case should be here this week as well


----------



## hermit1007

Switched from 690 to EVGA 680 Classified. Side 120x25mm fan won't fit with the gpu. Shows how huge the card is considering even Lightning and three-slot DirectCU II cards easily fit into the case.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Switched from 690 to EVGA 680 Classified. Side 120x25mm fan won't fit with the gpu. Shows how huge the card is considering even Lightning and three-slot DirectCU II cards easily fit into the case.


interesting observation, I guess your only route are scythe slim 120mm fans. But yeah, I've got a DirectCUII monster sized 3 slot GPU and the 92mmx25mm fans fit just fine, so classifieds are huge then, but still two slot, right?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> interesting observation, I guess your only route are scythe slim 120mm fans. But yeah, I've got a DirectCUII monster sized 3 slot GPU and the 92mmx25mm fans fit just fine, so classifieds are huge then, but still two slot, right?


Still two slot yeah. Not too worried about taking one fan off since card stays below 60C the whole time.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Damn,that's pretty much the first that doesn't fit flawlessly.
Someone needs to dual 780 this one. I wonder what happened to the "dual Titan evil masterplan" since it's now significantly more affordable with the 780


----------



## yahu

I picked up a single Titan on a hell of a good deal (cheaper than a 780 even) and don't have any clearance issues . I don't think I'll get that good of a deal again anytime soon so I won't be doing SLI for some time.

Not a problem on the drive recommendation. While I like the idea of going Blu-ray, I just don't use it that often on my computers that have one so I figure no need to spend the money on one for now. I'm sure my usage is non-standard as both machines are mostly for work.


----------



## xSDMx

Does anyone know if dual 120mm CLCs would be able to fit in this case?


----------



## yahu

One of the other user's on here had a picture of an h80i on the rear 120mm location with both push/pull fans installed. There is a pic at post 19906153

*note - that is on the SG09, which is pretty much identical to the SG10 on the inside. I wanted to do an H80i but picked up the NH-D14 for cheap.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Does anyone know if dual 120mm CLCs would be able to fit in this case?


Yes. Previous owner of h80i here.


----------



## xSDMx

And by dual, I mean one also on the side panel.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure I follow. Did you see the post I linked to. That was hermit's old setup I believe. do you mean that configuration in a push-pull style? Do you mean one interior and one exterior? Or do you mean something like the Thermaltake Water 2.0 that has 2 fans side-by-side, or something else entirely?


----------



## xSDMx

Sorry, I mean two CLCs total.

As in, one for the GPU and one for the CPU.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I picked up a single Titan on a hell of a good deal (cheaper than a 780 even) and don't have any clearance issues . I don't think I'll get that good of a deal again anytime soon so I won't be doing SLI for some time.
> 
> Not a problem on the drive recommendation. While I like the idea of going Blu-ray, I just don't use it that often on my computers that have one so I figure no need to spend the money on one for now. I'm sure my usage is non-standard as both machines are mostly for work.


where do you buy stuff :O


----------



## yahu

^haha, connections and Craigslist I guess - it helps to be in the Seattle area when people decide to turn their build in another direction and just want to clear their bench. I know a bunch of people that do system builds for others and I can end up getting some great deals, especially for people that might owe me a favor here and there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Sorry, I mean two CLCs total.
> 
> As in, one for the GPU and one for the CPU.


Ah, I see what you're saying. While I don't know of anyone that specifically tried that in the SG09/SG10, it could be possible. I see some possible options:
- 140mm CLC using the top fan slot (there are included brackets to convert the stock 180mm to a 140mm, though I'm not sure how stout they are as I haven't played with them yet) + 120mm CLC on the rear slot; possible issue is that the two would be bumpin' uglies with one another
- 120mm CLC on the rear slot + 120mm on the front-panel side spot; possible issues are definitely the PSU and also possible issues with the GPU if it happens to be overly long
- various mod locations such as CLCs on the outside of the case piping in; of course you'd have to get creative due to the nature of CLC's (no way to pipe in without getting the entire waterblock from the outside to the inside)

Also, one immediate downside to CLCs is that you only have so much tubing to work with. E.g. - I installed an H80i in a V354 for a friend; due to the placement of the rear/top 120mm fans, it would have been a squeeze to deal with getting the radiator in those locations. I mounted it on the front/lower 120mm spot and the tubes almost didn't make it. They also get super close to the GPU (had to "pull" them a bit with zip ties so they weren't bending the GPU in the slot) and also impeded with some of the DIMM slots when using "tall" RAM.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I would appreciate a good deal on graphics, seems the most pricey after the case (no such thing as a $50 sff case) Never shopped on Craigslist though, how reliable is it?


----------



## yahu

Craigslist is really dependent on the locals that you are dealing with. I haven't had many problems personally, but I have known some people that have gotten screwed. It is mostly locality-based and the key is knowing specifically what to look for when you meet someone.

E.g. - I got screwed on a mobile phone that I bought - everything worked extremely well and the seller let me pop my SIM in and make a call. I did fail to notice the micro-usb port was smashed so it could never be efficiently charged. It could be fixed, but not something I was expecting.

Something with this build specifically my NH-D14 140mm fan is not the circular version, and there were no clips included for that fan specifically, so I had to zip-tie it to the HS. I feel a little "dirty" for having to do that, but I had the perfect sized zip ties that fed down channels of the HS, so it worked out perfectly and is very secure.


----------



## seesee

I just got SG10

The appearance and size is nice

BUT GOD DAMN IT, is a pain to fix it up and there are some design flaws..

1) I have a seasonic platinum 760w, there is no way I can mount the PSU and the side 120mm fan together. The cable will block the fan.

2) There is only 1 proper way to route those cable to PSU.. that it via that small fan opening, but sadly there is no way to remove that 80mm fan slot -.- I have a hard time squeeze all the cables in.

3) I suspect he vertical mounting of the hard disk is causing them to generate more noise.

4) IS NOT AS LIGHT AS a lian li a05FNB.

5) The CPU clearance height is not that fantastic, I barely make it with my Noctua single tower. I highly doubt an archon or new generation D14 can fit it properly.

If you absolutely need the space, buy this casing anything else, please avoid.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Craigslist is really dependent on the locals that you are dealing with. I haven't had many problems personally, but I have known some people that have gotten screwed. It is mostly locality-based and the key is knowing specifically what to look for when you meet someone.
> 
> E.g. - I got screwed on a mobile phone that I bought - everything worked extremely well and the seller let me pop my SIM in and make a call. I did fail to notice the micro-usb port was smashed so it could never be efficiently charged. It could be fixed, but not something I was expecting.
> 
> Something with this build specifically my NH-D14 140mm fan is not the circular version, and there were no clips included for that fan specifically, so I had to zip-tie it to the HS. I feel a little "dirty" for having to do that, but I had the perfect sized zip ties that fed down channels of the HS, so it worked out perfectly and is very secure.


That's too bad about Craigslist. How about eBay?


----------



## yahu

^ebay is good because it is all through paypal/ebay guarantee. If I ever have an issue I just sick ebay on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> I just got SG10
> 
> The appearance and size is nice
> 
> BUT GOD DAMN IT, is a pain to fix it up and there are some design flaws..
> 
> 1) I have a seasonic platinum 760w, there is no way I can mount the PSU and the side 120mm fan together. The cable will block the fan.
> 
> 2) There is only 1 proper way to route those cable to PSU.. that it via that small fan opening, but sadly there is no way to remove that 80mm fan slot -.- I have a hard time squeeze all the cables in.
> 
> 3) I suspect he vertical mounting of the hard disk is causing them to generate more noise.
> 
> 4) IS NOT AS LIGHT AS a lian li a05FNB.
> 
> 5) The CPU clearance height is not that fantastic, I barely make it with my Noctua single tower. I highly doubt an archon or new generation D14 can fit it properly.
> 
> If you absolutely need the space, buy this casing anything else, please avoid.


while I agree with the Seasonic PSU plug orientation being a pain, I had no issues with the cable routing above the 80mm fan installed, and kept pretty clear of that fan's flow path. I also routed cables above, by the optical area, and also routed some by the 4-pin proc power location, as well as the front panel stuff underneath in that little slot they provide (I assume for that reason). I can try and take some better pics later.

I personally went straight SSD, so sounds like that is a bit better due to HDD orientation, and I definitely didn't have an issue fitting my NH-D14 (see my pics). I suppose that could be motherboard specific due to the placement of the socket. I have not used a a05FNB, so I unfortunately don't have that context, but I'd say it is pretty close in weight to the SG03, and it feels lighter than my v354, but that could be due to the weight being more compact and not as bulky in general.

One thing to note - this is not a Mini-ITX setup. you are stuffing a full PSU, full tower HSF, full display adapter (I assume), at least 1 HDD based on your comment, it is made of steel unfortunately (not aluminum), etc. That all said, I don't expect to be able to palm it.







Knowing what I was getting in to and planning ahead kept the build really smooth for me. Again, removing the 180mm fan during install really opens this thing up.


----------



## Spawne32

Anyone have any idea on when the SG10 is going to be available?


----------



## yahu

^I bought mine from sundialmicro. Others have gotten them from other sites.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So ive got it down to ebay,amazon and newegg. just need to figure out how to ship.
It would seem Silverstone really are playing the $120 card. It should be $99 like the SG09. Charging extra for a front fascia isn't proper. This case really is full of surprises.


----------



## Noskcaj

Cutting out the fan slot i easy enough, i would on mine but i use it to tie cables to.


----------



## yahu

^this...zing-zing goes the dremel!


----------



## Simonzi

I just ordered my SG10 from Performance PCs, it said it was in stock by I got an update today saying it wasn't available, but they were expecting some in tomorrow.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> I just ordered my SG10 from Performance PCs, it said it was in stock by I got an update today saying it wasn't available, but they were expecting some in tomorrow.


PPCS is known for that. They list new products as "In stock" so you order it from them and think you're getting it earlier, but then they delay the order.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Other than Silverstone Strider Plus 850w has anyone fitted a sli psu without issue?


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Other than Silverstone Strider Plus 850w has anyone fitted a sli psu without issue?


I plan on fitting in a Corsair AX850 as soon as I get my case in.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Okay,on page one it interfered with the fan though...unless that was a different corsair


----------



## seesee

any pictures on cable management?


----------



## yahu

There are other posts with cable mgmt pics, but I'll get in and take some pics in the next few days.


----------



## dartuil

hello im in a dilemma :
silverstone







what case should I shoose :
SG09 or Silverstone TJ08-E?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello im in a dilemma :
> silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what case should I shoose :
> SG09 or Silverstone TJ08-E?


I had same dilemma and eventually went with SG09 because it was THE ONLY case that was small enough to bring into aircraft as carry-on without compromise on performance. Believe me you won't be disappointed with this case.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I had same dilemma and eventually went with SG09 because it was THE ONLY case that was small enough to bring into aircraft as carry-on without compromise on performance. *Believe me you won't be disappointed with this case*.


my message as well, give it one or two easy mods, and it has everything.


----------



## seesee

=x I'm a bit disappointed.. I wish Lian Li came out with something similar


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What's disappointing?


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> I just got SG10
> 
> The appearance and size is nice
> 
> BUT GOD DAMN IT, is a pain to fix it up and there are some design flaws..
> 
> 1) I have a seasonic platinum 760w, there is no way I can mount the PSU and the side 120mm fan together. The cable will block the fan.
> 
> 2) There is only 1 proper way to route those cable to PSU.. that it via that small fan opening, but sadly there is no way to remove that 80mm fan slot -.- I have a hard time squeeze all the cables in.
> 
> 3) I suspect he vertical mounting of the hard disk is causing them to generate more noise.
> 
> 4) IS NOT AS LIGHT AS a lian li a05FNB.
> 
> 5) The CPU clearance height is not that fantastic, I barely make it with my Noctua single tower. I highly doubt an archon or new generation D14 can fit it properly.
> 
> If you absolutely need the space, buy this casing anything else, please avoid.


this is why!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> this is why!


He didn't research much
1. 160mm Strider psus like 1000w and 850w not just any silverstone psu.
2. see 1. PP05 cables
3.Nope. Check if you amounted tightly
4.It's not aluminium either and is more compact so the weight isn't spread
5.D14 fits. The full thing too.
Yep,its the most spacious little case. The A05 (smallest atx) is huge next to it. Prodigy (itx) also bigger, fits less cards.


----------



## xSDMx

What is the largest air HSF that I can fit in the case while also having a 25mm rad + 25mm fan mounted on the rear exhaust?

I want to have a CLC for my GPU, but I don't want to compromise CPU cooling.


----------



## dartuil

I cant find any SG10
Where to get it?


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> I cant find any SG10
> Where to get it?


I ordered mine from Performance PCS, which should be arriving tomorrow. I ordered it last Sunday. I got a message on Tuesday that they didn't actually have it in stock, but should get some Wednesday, which I did get the confirmation then that it went out. So you can order it there, but it looks like despite what it says on their website, they may not actually have it in stock.

FrozenCPU seems to have it as well, and so does Sundial Micro.

Performance PCS was just the cheapest for me after shipping, so I went there.

Edit: I just noticed it looks like you're out of the US. So I'm not sure if any of those places will ship internationally. Sorry


----------



## Simonzi

And does anyone know of any decent thin 92mm fans? Like 92x92x12 or 92x92x15?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> I cant find any SG10
> Where to get it?


You CAN find it on eBay. Happy Shopping & Good luck!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'm still trying to debate on the price tag,this case is not price friendly


----------



## groundzero9

Just got an email from Amazon saying they expect my SG10 to ship June 25-26th. I was hoping to get it from them because of free Prime shipping, but now I canceled it and went with FrozenCPU. They have a 5% off discount code: PCAPEX.


----------



## yahu

I believe Noctua makes a 92mmx12? I almost bought one for that front slot, but chose not to at the time of ordering.

*edit - I'll get pix of the cable routing in the next couple days. I was at an event this weekend. Won a Haswell, a custom painted Cooler Master case done by CMX (I think?), and a 240GB Intel 520 SSD (well, between me and my son we wont that stuff). Anyhoo, I was busier than I thought and didn't get around to opening the case for pix.

*2nd edit - someone asked me about putting a Noctua 140mm at the top fan location that I had mentioned I was going to do pre-build. I didn't get a chance to do that because I forgot to get an extra 140mm. I decided to slap the one I had on the Noctua HSF and keep the 180mm as is since it is hooked up (soldered) to a fan controller switch (high/medium/low settings only). At some point I may get another Noctua 140mm and toss it up there. It certainly specs better than the 180mm on paper for noise and flow but the 180mm on low seems to do well and is pretty quiet - I'd say the system runs pretty close to the same db as v354 I recently built for a buddy running an H80i (until those loud fans crank up of course!).

That is definitely the beauty of air cooling in that the standard fans don't typically get too much louder under load, unless you want them to. Most CLC's that I've played with are quiet when cool but run super loud when they need to.

More details from the machine since I had a chance to run it this weekend. I have an FX 8350 where all cores idle at ~8-9c and never seem to break 47-48 at load clocked to 4.6ghz (using coretemp to monitor). I'm using some old ceramique (not even ceramique 2) that I have as I forgot to get new TIM while ordering parts. That is a real conservative clock as I haven't played with it more while at a LAN event this weekend. The machine performed flawlessly with a Titan running the graphics - which seems to sit around 28c idle and ~78c under full load. I didn't clock that either as I was busier than expected at the event.

Let me know if you have any other questions. BTW - saw a BitFenix Prodigy in person at the event. That case is quite a bit bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Would nexus 120mm quiet fans work well with this case?


----------



## seesee

will noctua NH-D14 SE2011 fit S10?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> will noctua NH-D14 SE2011 fit S10?


I'm using NH-D14 along with 3930k so yes it should fit no problem


----------



## Mark030

I just ordered the SG09 and have a couple questions if someone can help me out.

I am planning to go with the NH-D14 cooler and was wondering about clearance issues with RAM and Case Side Fans. Are there some RAM that won't work with it and is there enough clearance to run 2 x 92mm and 1 x 120mm side case fans? This will be on the ASUS Maximus V Gene M/B with an i5 3570k.

I see there are few people running this motherboard in their SG09, can someone also tell me if there is enough clearance with that cooler and this motherboard to have both a Gigabyte GTX770 O/C GPU and a PCIE NIC (ASUS PCE-AC66 specifically).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Everything should fit.


----------



## bloodyloot

Heyho!









I would really appreciate your opinion on this build:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5243402

Thank you.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark030*
> 
> I just ordered the SG09 and have a couple questions if someone can help me out.
> 
> I am planning to go with the NH-D14 cooler and was wondering about clearance issues with RAM and Case Side Fans. Are there some RAM that won't work with it and is there enough clearance to run 2 x 92mm and 1 x 120mm side case fans? This will be on the ASUS Maximus V Gene M/B with an i5 3570k.
> 
> I see there are few people running this motherboard in their SG09, can someone also tell me if there is enough clearance with that cooler and this motherboard to have both a Gigabyte GTX770 O/C GPU and a PCIE NIC (ASUS PCE-AC66 specifically).


with the D14 I had to remove the top "fins" of the Corsair Dominator ram I had picked up to go with a different build. I'd imagine anything high like that would have issues, such as the old OCZ heatpipe RAM, etc.

The 120mm fan in the front spot will depend mostly on your PSU and the way the plug is oriented. If it is similar to a Silverstone PSU plug (I think I looked at Striders most recently) then you should be fine. If like a Seasonic plug, then you will likely have issues. It can also depend on the plug location - better if more centralized on the back of the PSU and not as good if closer to an edge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyloot*
> 
> Heyho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion on this build:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5243402
> 
> Thank you.


looks pretty good. You might want to read up on Haswell procs as you might be able to get what you are after with Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge and possibly save some money. HardOCP had a good review.


----------



## NIVO72

Purchased and received my SG10 from NCIX(USA). Still in box, but also have my Seasonic X-650, all Noctua case fans purchased(with exception of the 180mm, which I will use). Have not ordered cpu cooler yet, but will be getting the Noctua NH-U12S. Right now im leaning to the 4770k and the Asrock Z87M Extreme4 or the Asus Maximus VI Gene.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

lots of pictures NIVO72


----------



## cpsethgt

Hi all,

I'm planning on doing a new build with the SG10 in the next few months. I've been doing research in the meantime to figure out every aspect of the build beforehand. I figure this is especially important with a case like the SG10 where not everything will necessarily fit. I've got nearly everything figured out, with the one exception of which power supply I should use. So, I've got a question for you SG09 / SG10 owners.

After a lot of consideration I decided to go with one of Silverstone's PSU's, because even though they might not be quite as good as Corsair or some other brand, I like that (1) the power extension cable in the SG10 fits the direction of SIlverstone's PSU plugs, and (2) I would have the option of using Silverstone's PP05 short cable set, which from what I've read seems to help a lot.

Now, my only issue is which one of Silverstone's PSU's to get. My first choice would be their top of the line Strider Gold Evolution series, 750W (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=318&area=en), but this is a 180mm wide power supply and I'm worried it won't really fit. The SG09 manual says that a 180mm model technically fits but every review of the case I've read said its important to use a slightly smaller PSU. Has anyone here used this model (or any other 180mm modular PSU) with their build? How tricky was getting the cables to fit correctly?

My other option is the Strider Plus 750W PSU, which I'm sure is a fine option but I think I'd prefer the Evolution.


----------



## NIVO72

photos added in photo album. 

Build sheet thus far.......

New Build Bought Parts

RAM - $93.98 GSkill 4x4gb DDR3-1600 1.25v from Newegg
PSU - $104.21 Seasonic X650 from Newegg
HDD - $109.99 Seagate 2TB Sata 6g from Newegg
BD-R - $54.99 LG 14x Blu-Ray from Newegg
Case - $119.99 Silverstone Sugo SG10B from NCIX
Fan - $12.99 Noctua NF-R8 PWM 80mm from NCIX
Fan - $23.99 Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm from Newegg
Fan - $23.99 Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm from Newegg
Fan - $26.99 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm from Newegg
Fan - $26.99 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm from Newegg
Fan - $26.99 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm from Newegg


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning on doing a new build with the SG10 in the next few months. I've been doing research in the meantime to figure out every aspect of the build beforehand. I figure this is especially important with a case like the SG10 where not everything will necessarily fit. I've got nearly everything figured out, with the one exception of which power supply I should use. So, I've got a question for you SG09 / SG10 owners.
> 
> After a lot of consideration I decided to go with one of Silverstone's PSU's, because even though they might not be quite as good as Corsair or some other brand, I like that (1) the power extension cable in the SG10 fits the direction of SIlverstone's PSU plugs, and (2) I would have the option of using Silverstone's PP05 short cable set, which from what I've read seems to help a lot.
> 
> Now, my only issue is which one of Silverstone's PSU's to get. My first choice would be their top of the line Strider Gold Evolution series, 750W (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=318&area=en), but this is a 180mm wide power supply and I'm worried it won't really fit. The SG09 manual says that a 180mm model technically fits but every review of the case I've read said its important to use a slightly smaller PSU. Has anyone here used this model (or any other 180mm modular PSU) with their build? How tricky was getting the cables to fit correctly?
> 
> My other option is the Strider Plus 750W PSU, which I'm sure is a fine option but I think I'd prefer the Evolution.


i think 180mm only works if you have if fully non-modular.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning on doing a new build with the SG10 in the next few months. I've been doing research in the meantime to figure out every aspect of the build beforehand. I figure this is especially important with a case like the SG10 where not everything will necessarily fit. I've got nearly everything figured out, with the one exception of which power supply I should use. So, I've got a question for you SG09 / SG10 owners.
> 
> After a lot of consideration I decided to go with one of Silverstone's PSU's, because even though they might not be quite as good as Corsair or some other brand, I like that (1) the power extension cable in the SG10 fits the direction of SIlverstone's PSU plugs, and (2) I would have the option of using Silverstone's PP05 short cable set, which from what I've read seems to help a lot.
> 
> Now, my only issue is which one of Silverstone's PSU's to get. My first choice would be their top of the line Strider Gold Evolution series, 750W (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=318&area=en), but this is a 180mm wide power supply and I'm worried it won't really fit. The SG09 manual says that a 180mm model technically fits but every review of the case I've read said its important to use a slightly smaller PSU. Has anyone here used this model (or any other 180mm modular PSU) with their build? How tricky was getting the cables to fit correctly?
> 
> My other option is the Strider Plus 750W PSU, which I'm sure is a fine option but I think I'd prefer the Evolution.


Its the Strider Plus line that fits,all the way upto 850w. Technically,1000w also fits,but then that would need quad sli.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyloot*
> 
> Heyho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion on this build:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5243402
> 
> Thank you.


Nice build, could use some changes:
- 500W PSU
- Don't go with a Velociraptor, they're noisy and pull quite a lot of heat and you don't need that, just go with a WD10EZEX which is WD's best 7200rpm drive (althrough being marketed as a Blue), I promise you that you won't be deceived (what do you have right now?) the drive is really fast and silent with it's single 1TB platter
- I would rather go with 8GB which is WAY overkill for most usages already unless you do some calculations and stuff that needs a lot of RAM
- Look at the Plextor M5S for the SSD if you can have it for the same price or less as the 840, else keep it


----------



## bloodyloot

Thanks for the Feedback.









- So i pick up the 500W Strider Plus Series?
.. I also kinda wanna stick with a Silverstone PSU, because of the PP05 and the front of the case.









- Thanks! WD10EZEX looks really good!

- I picked 16 GB RAM simply because upgrading it later will be much easier this way, silly?









- Sadly it's more expensive. What is the advantage of the Plexter? Is the Samsung Pro Series worth the money?

I currently have an almost 5 years old PC from Medion (500€).
So I guess almost everything out there is better than that.









@yahu: Since it is a completly new build, i guess i will use the opportunity and get the new Haswell i7 4770k.
Although I'm really not sure about spending so much money, i hope this system really lasts long. :|


----------



## hermit1007

Quite many people questioned about the compatibility with H80i so here's a picture of my old setup :



As you can see H80i can be mounted upside down no problem and does not block first PCI-e slot.

Also never get two cards with non-reference cooler in SFF







those were two gigabyte 670s and the top card would reach 85C on stock


----------



## hermit1007

Rig update and some pictures to go with.

690 -> 680 Classified
AP181 -> AP182
Additional 1TB hard drive, surely just 240GB SSD wasn't enough
Third fan on NH-D14. Thank you for Noctua for providing me with third fan mounting clip!


----------



## seesee

i wonder, will they make an ITX casing with the same design ...


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> i wonder, will they make an ITX casing with the same design ...


SG09/10 supports mITX mobo and I don't think we can expect a physically smaller case with same expandability and performance


----------



## Iceandele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> i wonder, will they make an ITX casing with the same design ...


Well, they CAN make a smaller version of the sg09 for only m-itx mobos, something similar to This, but I don't think they would though, it's kind of redundant really.


----------



## adjas

Hermit1007, now that's beastly!!!

3 fans on a NH-D14, in this tiny case, with the exhaust fan in place too.

What's the difference temp wise?

Looking good, keep up the great work.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyloot*
> 
> Thanks for the Feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - So i pick up the 500W Strider Plus Series?
> .. I also kinda wanna stick with a Silverstone PSU, because of the PP05 and the front of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thanks! WD10EZEX looks really good!
> 
> - I picked 16 GB RAM simply because upgrading it later will be much easier this way, silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sadly it's more expensive. What is the advantage of the Plexter? Is the Samsung Pro Series worth the money?


Well well I would rather go for 8GB personally esp. when you see that RAM prices aren't low these days.









The Plextor is *slightly* better but no big deal. The Samsung Pro is quite a bit faster than the non-Pro but you can't really tell the difference since SSDs are so fast already.

Also, I didn't mention but I would go with an i5 since i7's are just i5 with Hyperthreading and that makes no difference in games.

Do you have the Silverstone 550W (ST55F-G) available? that one's also Gold certified from Silverstone.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> Hermit1007, now that's beastly!!!
> 
> 3 fans on a NH-D14, in this tiny case, with the exhaust fan in place too.
> 
> What's the difference temp wise?
> 
> Looking good, keep up the great work.


Thanks! My 3930k @ 4.5 used to hit 89C max during benchmark but after swapping to GPU with blower fan and adding third fan the hottest core stays below 80C no matter what. Very satisfied with result so far. I'm not entirely sure how much the third fan helps though, I just happened to have one extra NF-F12 due to 680 Classified being too huge.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

This case is a win. Most itx cases, even the new ones,are bigger.


----------



## yahu

Hermit, you da man. and I thought I spent a lot on Noctua fans per case. I need to show these pix to my wife!









Agreed on 8GB being enough, unless you are running VM's. Personally I've never had noise or heat issues with Velociraptors (I have two in my SG03), but I haven't used that specific WD so couldn't compare.

I like the mock-up ITX Iceandele. Have you looked into getting the parts fabbed?

I still need to get routing pix for you seesee; this being a work machine most of the time I don't always get the opportunity to crack the case open to take nudie pix. I'm not sure with the issues you had encountered with this build that you'd want a smaller one though.









bloodyloot - I could see going with a haswell only to "future proof" with the mobo, but if you don't have any plans to upgrade the specific machine in the next year or two I personally wouldn't bother. Again, read up on Haswells if you haven't. They are good for mobile platforms but you may get one from a batch and not be able to clock past 4.4ghz.


----------



## Simonzi

Finally throwing up some photos of the inside of my build. I spent an hour with some zipties trying to organize my cables as best I could. It's kind of hard, I had custom tailored my AX850 to my 600T for the length of the modular cables. So I had a large amount of cables to try and stuff in there.





As someone who's never worked with a mATX case before, it was a bit of a pain from what I'm normally use to. But having a small case that fits on my desk is much better than the huge hulking case besides it


----------



## Thespecial1

Hi, is anybody currently using 2 graphic cards in sli or crossfire config in either a sg09 or sg10 if so what temps are you getting and what cards are being used? What fan config is being used


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thespecial1*
> 
> Hi, is anybody currently using 2 graphic cards in sli or crossfire config in either a sg09 or sg10 if so what temps are you getting and what cards are being used? What fan config is being used


I have dual 780's in my sg09, and my top card is maxing out at 85 degrees when gaming and 95 in furmark(this is the point where it starts throttling). I use 3x fractal design silent r2 92mm fans on the sidepanel, but i just ordered 3x noctua nf-b9 92mm fans and hoping to see some improvement in terms of temps.


----------



## yahu

nice sleeving, Simonzi. I would have had nudies of the back posted if I had time to do sleeving during my build. Unfortunately the SG10 released a couple weeks later than I had hoped and I had to get it ready for an event I attended, and I just simply ran out of time. Since the event work has been PITA busy and I haven't gotten a chance to dig back in.

@ seesee - notice how Simonzi is using 2 if not 3 of the 4 channels I referred to to route cables. Though I just realized it doesn't look like he has an 80mm fan; I do have an 80mm Noctua (thankfully quieter than the last 80mm fan I worked with) and I'm able to route the cables above the fan so that it flow freely. It doesn't appear he is using the small channel on the very bottom, which is where I routed my front panel stuffs (power/LED, audio, etc.)


----------



## Thespecial1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> I have dual 780's in my sg09, and my top card is maxing out at 85 degrees when gaming and 95 in furmark(this is the point where it starts throttling). I use 3x fractal design silent r2 92mm fans on the sidepanel, but i just ordered 3x noctua nf-b9 92mm fans and hoping to see some improvement in terms of temps.


----------



## Thespecial1

Hi, are you using reference 780's? What do you think of Be Quiet 92mm pwm fans


----------



## killer121

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399501/swe-asus-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured

thinking of getting the new 780 dcuii when it releases, do you guys think it will fit with the side fans, seemed quite tall from the pcie slot, since there is compatibility with the evga 680 classified as some user stated.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thespecial1*
> 
> Hi, are you using reference 780's? What do you think of Be Quiet 92mm pwm fans


The shadow wing fans? They look pretty decent, definetly alot better than the silent r2 fans. Yes, i'm using the reference cooler.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399501/swe-asus-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured
> 
> thinking of getting the new 780 dcuii when it releases, do you guys think it will fit with the side fans, seemed quite tall from the pcie slot, since there is compatibility with the evga 680 classified as some user stated.


I dont think you're gonna have any compatipbility issues. you can always buy the noctua 92mm fans that are 14mm thick if you do though.


----------



## hermit1007

I think it would be nice to have a list of graphics card/cpu cooler compatibility for everyone's interest if someone can organize it here









I did lot of graphics card trades/deals on local craigslist this year and here is list of cards

Reference GTX 690
HIS ICEQ 7970
POWERCOLOR 7970 VORTEX II
*MSI 680 LIGHTNING(reactor core will have compatibility issue with huge tower coolers)*
*MSI 7970 LIGHTNING(reactor core will have compatibility issue with huge tower coolers)*
ASUS 7970 DC2 TOP
*EVGA 680 CLASSIFIED(cannot use 25mm thick side 120mm fan, slimmer fans will be fine)*
MSI 670 POWER EDITION
SAPPHIRE 7870 XT
EVGA 680 SC SIGNATURE+
ASUS 7970 MATRIX


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So abnormally tall and wide graphics, but length is no issue?


----------



## adjas

my rather large GTX 680 Direct CUII 3 slot cooler fits fine, and it is much taller than reference.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What's up with that evga then? Just how high is it?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What's up with that evga then? Just how high is it?


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> What's up with that evga then? Just how high is it?


One word; gigantic. 680 Lightning comes close second in terms of width but it fit in with tiny bit of force


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Cool. I find it hillarous that a triple slot direct cu 3 isn't as wide as the msi.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Cool. I find it hillarous that a triple slot direct cu 3 isn't as wide as the msi.


thats becasue the msi lighting and the evga classified uses a taller pcb


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Anyone got a list of PSUs that fit without issue?


----------



## void

It's not so much the size of the cooler, it's to do with things on the back of the PCB. In the case of the MSI cards it's a small module they call the GPU reactor that sits behind the GPU on the underside of the card and protrudes out will likely interfere with huge air coolers.

I haven't used the EVGA but it comes with a back plate that may make it slightly to tall but hermit1007 has given a solution to that by using slimmer fans.


----------



## hyp36rmax

I wonder if the Swiftech h220 fit in this?

NM looking at pictures it will not...

I had another build idea in mind that would be freaking awesome with the SG09... Has a lot to do with my avatar and the Asus Gryphon with thermal armor







....


----------



## Mark030

Just ordered all my parts to go in this case, sure hope it all fits









SG09 Case
Silverstone Strider 750w Modular PSU
Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Set

Gigabyte Sniper M3 mATX Motherboard (ASUS Maximus V sold out everywhere I checked







)
Intel Core i5 3570K Processor
Corsair H80i CPU Cooler
2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Fans (to replace the ones on the H80i)
16GB Kingston Hyperx DDR3 1600mhz Ram (4x4GB)

Fractal R2 120mm Fan (Side Case Fan)
2x Arctic Cooling F9 92mm (Side Case Fan)
Arctic Cooling F8 80mm (Side Case Fan)

Gigabyte GTX 770 OC GPU
Asus PCE-AC66 Wireless NIC
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
OCZ Vertex 2 256GB SSD (moving over from old system)
2x WD Black 500GB (moving over from old system)

Samsung SE-208 8x Slim External DVD RW
Silverstone Sugo Pack Carrying Bag

Will start a build log with lots of pics once everything arrives (2-3 days).


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark030*
> 
> Just ordered all my parts to go in this case, sure hope it all fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG09 Case
> Silverstone Strider 750w Modular PSU
> Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Set
> 
> Gigabyte Sniper M3 mATX Motherboard (ASUS Maximus V sold out everywhere I checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Intel Core i5 3570K Processor
> Corsair H80i CPU Cooler
> 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Fans (to replace the ones on the H80i)
> 16GB Kingston Hyperx DDR3 1600mhz Ram (4x4GB)
> 
> Fractal R2 120mm Fan (Side Case Fan)
> 2x Arctic Cooling F9 92mm (Side Case Fan)
> Arctic Cooling F8 80mm (Side Case Fan)
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 770 OC GPU
> Asus PCE-AC66 Wireless NIC
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> OCZ Vertex 2 256GB SSD (moving over from old system)
> 2x WD Black 500GB (moving over from old system)
> 
> Samsung SE-208 8x Slim External DVD RW
> Silverstone Sugo Pack Carrying Bag
> 
> Will start a build log with lots of pics once everything arrives (2-3 days).


Those will fit fine.


----------



## bagoshi

Hi guys, long time lurker. I joined because I just finished my build, some of the stuff is from my i7 920 rig. I'm getting about 38c idle and 60c load. I wanted to check if those are normal temps. I'm only using the ap181 as intake and stock exhaust, no fans on the heatsink. Specs are below, thank you all.

i7 3770k @ 4.2 1.184v load - delid with mx-2 paste
prolimatech megahalems mounted horizontally.
maximus gene v
evga sc gtx770


----------



## adjas

great temps for no fans on the heatsink, better temps than what I get.

My ambient is quite high though.


----------



## seesee

any quiet 92 mm fan to introduce?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer. . . So. . . beautiful. Must . . . not . . .Pre Order. . .


----------



## groundzero9

Here's my build. I decided against Haswell after the underwhelming reviews so I just transferred my rig into it. Cables are a bit hard to organize with them being so unnecessarily long for this case. I decided to vent out the top rather than the back.


----------



## yahu

^^^Nice, I like the venting out the top. I thought about it for a split second as I've done that on a previous build with different cooler, but didn't see an obvious way to do this with the AM3+ setup (though I may have just been overly-tired and unwilling to change it at the time).

Is it me or does your video card look like it is pushed down a bit? It could simply be an optical illusion/point of reference. That is a wicked curve you have on the power cord - I assume a 120mm fits there now? I thought about doing that too but with an event looming upon completion of the build I didn't want to chance it.

@bagoshi - definitely seem like good temps for no fan. The closest I can compare it to is an i5-2500k in a Lian-Li v354. I'm running an FX-8350 in the SG10 and that literally idles at 8c - 9c and I've had it as high as 47c - 48c clocked to 4.7ghz running prime. BTW - does that sound about right to everyone? I'm using Core Temp to monitor, and this is my first AMD in a long time, and it seems damn low.


----------



## groundzero9

My graphics card just sits like that. There are things touching it, but nothing putting any pressure. Also, yes, the 120mm fits now. I have the stock Silverstone 120mm on the side and back, two 92mm Scythe S-Flexs on the side, and a 120mm S-Flex as the third/exhaust fan on the D14. The 180x32mm doesn't fit on top as the D14 pokes up a bit too high. However, I'm curious to see if I can get a 180x25 up there.


----------



## NIVO72

more toys on the way! An ssd, cooler, cpu and mobo! Info to follow as I get going here.


----------



## akiles333

Here's my build!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Here's my build!


Mother of God Me Gusta.


----------



## adjas

monster rig right there.

Any info? specs? you care to mention.

temps?


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> monster rig right there.
> 
> Any info? specs? you care to mention.
> 
> temps?


yeah sure. 3770k @ 4.5 ghz 1.55v, dual 780's in sli, maximus v gene, 16gb( 4x4 kit) corsair vengeance low profile ram @ 1600mhz, two samsung 840 250gb ssd's in raid 0, coolermaster seidon 120xl with two noctua nf-f12 fans(with l.n.a adapter), corsair AX 860 and three noctua nf-b9 fans on the sidepanel. Temps are okay-ish.. cpu is maxing out at 80 degrees in prime 95 after 12 hours. gpu temps are pretty high with 95 degrees in furmark(this is where they start throttling) this is only for the top card though, the bottom card stays around 85 in furmark. normal gaming results in a gpu temp of 85 on the top card and 80 on the bottom one.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> yeah sure. 3770k @ 4.5 ghz 1.55v, dual 780's in sli, maximus v gene, 16gb( 4x4 kit) corsair vengeance low profile ram @ 1600mhz, two samsung 840 250gb ssd's in raid 0, coolermaster seidon 120xl with two noctua nf-f12 fans(with l.n.a adapter), corsair AX 860 and three noctua nf-b9 fans on the sidepanel. Temps are okay-ish.. cpu is maxing out at 80 degrees in prime 95 after 12 hours. gpu temps are pretty high with 95 degrees in furmark(this is where they start throttling) this is only for the top card though, the bottom card stays around 85 in furmark. normal gaming results in a gpu temp of 85 on the top card and 80 on the bottom one.


That voltage on CPU seems redundant...my 3930k @ 4.5 ghz only requires 1.4v. I would highly suggest you to try lowering voltage to 1.3 ish and start from there to find your optimal setup


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> That voltage on CPU seems redundant...my 3930k @ 4.5 ghz only requires 1.4v. I would highly suggest you to try lowering voltage to 1.3 ish and start from there to find your optimal setup


Hahaha







it's supposed to say 1.155v.. my bad


----------



## groundzero9

Small update on my build:
Swapped out all the Silverstone fans with the Scythe S-flex E fans I had in my old case. The Silverstones seem to have much more noise coming from the motors. Sometimes I really wish companies would give consumers the option to buy cases without any fans pre-installed. I also put a 140mm Thermalright X-Silent up top in place of the 120mm. The X-Silents are amazingly quiet and perform very well for their price.


----------



## akiles333

would this be a good fan setup? i have a 120mm dust filter that i can use in the back.. i have a seidon 120xl with two noctua nf-f12.. My temp is around 80 degrees right now, do you guys think i'll see an improvement? i also have two 780's with the reference cooler.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> would this be a good fan setup? i have a 120mm dust filter that i can use in the back.. i have a seidon 120xl with two noctua nf-f12.. My temp is around 80 degrees right now, do you guys think i'll see an improvement? i also have two 780's with the reference cooler.


I would keep the right 80mm as intake if you are using reference video card. At that area you don't really have any hot air to exhaust anyways.

You might see small improvement with rear 120mm as intake as it is generally recommended by manufacturer to use H80-alike coolers with intake fans, but that's normally a story with non-reference video cards which fill your case with hot air


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I would keep the right 80mm as intake if you are using reference video card. At that area you don't really have any hot air to exhaust anyways.
> 
> You might see small improvement with rear 120mm as intake as it is generally recommended by manufacturer to use H80-alike coolers with intake fans, but that's normally a story with non-reference video cards which fill your case with hot air


the thing is that i dont have a 80mm fan, so it's more of a passive exhaust.







the 780 pushes hot air out at either end of the card.


----------



## akiles333

I stumbled over this when i was browsing some random websites; http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/eisberg-120l-prestige.html
This seems like an "easy" way of integrating a custom water-loop in the sg09. it might block the first pci-e slot though...


----------



## ModeX

I can't decide between the FT03 or SG10

The SG10 is Very functional vs its size, but kinda fugly

FT03 More pleasing to the eyes, but kind of bigger

also I'm coming from a bitfenix prodgy with a noctua D14, going for a quite build(or else I would be going for the Ft03 mini), any help deciding between the two would be appreciated


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModeX*
> 
> I can't decide between the FT03 or SG10
> 
> The SG10 is Very functional vs its size, but kinda fugly
> 
> FT03 More pleasing to the eyes, but kind of bigger
> 
> also I'm coming from a bitfenix prodgy with a noctua D14, going for a quite build(or else I would be going for the Ft03 mini), any help deciding between the two would be appreciated


I have a friend who had FT03 in 2011 and he had quite a lot of complaints about its cooling. As far as I can tell the SG09 is darn quiet case with top fan set to 700RPM and offers you great performance and decent expandability in smallest form factor possible.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModeX*
> 
> I can't decide between the FT03 or SG10
> 
> The SG10 is Very functional vs its size, but kinda fugly
> 
> FT03 More pleasing to the eyes, but kind of bigger
> 
> also I'm coming from a bitfenix prodgy with a noctua D14, going for a quite build(or else I would be going for the Ft03 mini), any help deciding between the two would be appreciated


The FT03 was the other case I was considering. It's pretty in the pictures but you have to consider that A) It looks like a trash can and B) it'll have cables sticking out the top when you actually have parts in it. I went with the SG10 because it's more versatile and offers better air flow. From what I read while trying to decide the FT03 also gets pretty toast with non-reference GPU coolers and/or dual GPUs. Also FWIW, the SG10 looks better in person in my opinion.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SG10 and for that matter 09 look fine.


----------



## Thespecial1

Does anyone know where I can purchase an Sg10 in the Uk?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thespecial1*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase an Sg10 in the Uk?


I do!


----------



## faulkton

Just ordered for a new SG10 HTPC build:

ASUS GRYPHON Z87

i5-4670K

Corsair H60

EVGA GTX 660 SC 2GB

Seasonic SS-660XP2

16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport

Silverstone CLEARCMOS Case Accessory

Toshiba TS-T633C 8X Slotload DVD+/-RW

Going to reuse a intel 510 SSD and a Seagate 3tb drive I have from upgrading my 650D build.

What do you think?


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> Just ordered for a new SG10 HTPC build:
> 
> ASUS GRYPHON Z87
> 
> i5-4670K
> 
> Corsair H60
> 
> EVGA GTX 660 SC 2GB
> 
> Seasonic SS-660XP2
> 
> 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
> 
> Silverstone CLEARCMOS Case Accessory
> 
> Toshiba TS-T633C 8X Slotload DVD+/-RW
> 
> Going to reuse a intel 510 SSD and a Seagate 3tb drive I have from upgrading my 650D build.
> 
> What do you think?


awesome, dude!







keep in mind that the pass-through cable is going to make it hard for you to use the 120mm fan on the sidepanel, unless you bend the cable to the extreme.


----------



## mrmin123

Hey all, building a new PC for the first time in goddamn ages. Hoping to hop on board the SFF train with this case, but I was wondering if this case can support the MSI N770 Lightning with a Noctua NH-D14. I'm thinking i7 4770 on the Asus Gryphon Z87 with 4 sticks of low profile ram right now, in case these also factor into the equation. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> Hey all, building a new PC for the first time in goddamn ages. Hoping to hop on board the SFF train with this case, but I was wondering if this case can support the MSI N770 Lightning with a Noctua NH-D14. I'm thinking i7 4770 on the Asus Gryphon Z87 with 4 sticks of low profile ram right now, in case these also factor into the equation. Any feedback would be appreciated!


i don't think there will be enough room for the 770 lightning with the nh-d14 when the gpu reactor is installed, but the reactor can be removed.. You could try to remove the plastic cap around the gpu reactor, exposing the pcb, first and see if there is enough room then, if not you can remove the pcb too. You could also move the 770 to the lower pcie slot.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Or simply switch brands.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Or simply switch brands.


well, yeah.. but you've got to admit that the twin frozr cards look amazing and runs very cool! i think they're the best looking coolers on the market.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I personally like the Ice Q cooler.Very small.
For cooling Direct CU>Twin Frozr> Vapor X > Ice Q > Everything else
Looks, well,none of my cases have a window. But it's got that futuristic swag. Not worth clearance hassle though.


----------



## Iceandele

Some late pictures of the SG10, the front panel is amazing.


----------



## mrmin123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> i don't think there will be enough room for the 770 lightning with the nh-d14 when the gpu reactor is installed, but the reactor can be removed.. You could try to remove the plastic cap around the gpu reactor, exposing the pcb, first and see if there is enough room then, if not you can remove the pcb too. You could also move the 770 to the lower pcie slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I personally like the Ice Q cooler.Very small.
> For cooling Direct CU>Twin Frozr> Vapor X > Ice Q > Everything else
> Looks, well,none of my cases have a window. But it's got that futuristic swag. Not worth clearance hassle though.


I was going for the MSI Lightning variant because it seemed to have the lower operating temps as well as quieter operation. I doubt I'll be overclocking so I'll either drop the GPU Reactor or use the lower slot. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## cpsethgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> Hey all, building a new PC for the first time in goddamn ages. Hoping to hop on board the SFF train with this case, but I was wondering if this case can support the MSI N770 Lightning with a Noctua NH-D14. I'm thinking i7 4770 on the Asus Gryphon Z87 with 4 sticks of low profile ram right now, in case these also factor into the equation. Any feedback would be appreciated!


Please be sure to let us know how the MSI N770 Lightning fits with the NH-D14 if you do decide to get them both! I tried to find the answer to this question as well and wasn't able to find much. I'm thinking of doing the same build but with an ASUS Maximus VI Gene instead. Hopefully it fits...


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> Please be sure to let us know how the MSI N770 Lightning fits with the NH-D14 if you do decide to get them both! I tried to find the answer to this question as well and wasn't able to find much. I'm thinking of doing the same build but with an ASUS Maximus VI Gene instead. Hopefully it fits...


I'm 100% sure it wont fit if you have the reactor core installed with the nh-d14.. if you look at the first pics in the thread, you can see that a asus 680 dcuii barely fits with a backplate..


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> Hey all, building a new PC for the first time in goddamn ages. Hoping to hop on board the SFF train with this case, but I was wondering if this case can support the MSI N770 Lightning with a Noctua NH-D14. I'm thinking i7 4770 on the Asus Gryphon Z87 with 4 sticks of low profile ram right now, in case these also factor into the equation. Any feedback would be appreciated!


Reactor core will have compatibility issue with NH-D14. 120mm closed loop is way to go.

I can assure you that 680 Lightning was the single best card I've owned in my life, though. I wouldn't have switched to 680 Classified if I wasn't using SFF case.


----------



## mrmin123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Reactor core will have compatibility issue with NH-D14. 120mm closed loop is way to go.
> 
> I can assure you that 680 Lightning was the single best card I've owned in my life, though. I wouldn't have switched to 680 Classified if I wasn't using SFF case.


Isn't not using the GPU reactor an option as well? I'm somewhat iffy on using a closed loop wc because of the fear of water around my expensive electronics... I think every review I've read of the 770 Lightning is done with the reactor on it, but they all seem to note that it's primarily for 'stability when overclocking' and that it should run fine without it...


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> Isn't not using the GPU reactor an option as well? I'm somewhat iffy on using a closed loop wc because of the fear of water around my expensive electronics... I think every review I've read of the 770 Lightning is done with the reactor on it, but they all seem to note that it's primarily for 'stability when overclocking' and that it should run fine without it...


Yeah reactor core is just marketing scheme. You will be fine without it.


----------



## mrmin123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Yeah reactor core is just marketing scheme. You will be fine without it.


Good to know, thanks.

Also, could I get some feedback on PSUs? I'm thinking a 650W or 750W will be more than enough (no plans on getting SLI), but the more confusing thing is the physical size of the PSU... there seems to be a number of SFF PSUs, but only Silverstone offers a short cable alternative? I feel like the short cable thing might be a factor because I'll have 2 3.5 HDDs, so it seems like I might not have that space to work with for cable management like I see in the pictures... Should I just go with the Silverstone Plus PSUs, or would I still have enough space for cable management with the other brands' PSUs and longer cables?


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> Good to know, thanks.
> 
> Also, could I get some feedback on PSUs? I'm thinking a 650W or 750W will be more than enough (no plans on getting SLI), but the more confusing thing is the physical size of the PSU... there seems to be a number of SFF PSUs, but only Silverstone offers a short cable alternative? I feel like the short cable thing might be a factor because I'll have 2 3.5 HDDs, so it seems like I might not have that space to work with for cable management like I see in the pictures... Should I just go with the Silverstone Plus PSUs, or would I still have enough space for cable management with the other brands' PSUs and longer cables?


I have no issues with the ax860 except for not being able to use a 120mm fan on the side panel. I'm using 2 ssd's though. You can get the ax760 which is exactly like the ax860, but with lower output.


----------



## NIVO72

very small update. PSU installed, no mounting issues at all, clearance is perfect on the modular cable side. However, the fan side cover is another issue. Impossible to mount a 120mm in the far right slot as the power socket into the psu interferes with placement. So instead of going with 2x92mm and 1x120mm I will be going with 3x92mm for intakes. 80mm on opposite side is set to exhaust.



Also, I have the Noctua NH-U12s cpu cooler mounted. Using 2 NF-12 PWM fans in push/pull. Will also be mounting a 3rd NF-12 in the rear exhaust slot.


----------



## seesee

hi, I got a asus gtx 680 and a noctua D14 cooler.

they are kind of touching and the gfx is bending down a bit but everything seems to be running fine.

should i be worried?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

turn cooler to the side just a bit and carry on


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> turn cooler to the side just a bit and carry on


what do you mean?

re-mount the D14 downward?


----------



## Awendela

Would a NF-A15 (120 mounting holes, 150 high and 140 width) fit in the rear fan spot?


----------



## NIVO72

no sir that fan will not fit. It will hit the 180mm fan above and mess with the I/O area on your motherboard.


----------



## JHBrown

Hello everyone,

I've been a lurker here for about 3 years and finally decided to join to show my new build inside the SG10. I am upgrading from the SG09 and just went all out with new hardware also. My wife will notice over 3 grand missing from our account next week.









i7 4770
Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler (2 fans)
Asus GTX 780
Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5
Corsair 16GB LP Memory
Corsair AX 750 PSU
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD
ASUS PCE-AC66 Wireless Card to compliment my new Asus RT-AC66U Wireless Router
ASUS PB278Q 27inch PLS Monitor
Razer Deathadder 2013 Mouse
Razer Blackwidow Mechanical Keyboard

The case is being cooled by 3 Noctua 92mm fans on the GPU side. 1 80mm Noctua fan on the hard drive side. 1 Noctua 120mm fan on the rear. I am loving the new sexy front of this case and everything fits perfectly. Pics:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That's some ROG stuff right there. Approved!


----------



## Awendela

Okay, thanks


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> awesome, dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind that the pass-through cable is going to make it hard for you to use the 120mm fan on the sidepanel, unless you bend the cable to the extreme.


But 3 92mm fans should work on the side without problems right?
Just want to check before I order some noctua.


----------



## JHBrown

Check out my post above. I have 3 Noctua 92mm fans working perfectly.


----------



## wedge22

I would like to know if 3x92mm Noctua fans fit as I currently have two as I cannot fit the 120mm fan. I would also like to know if the 80mm fan makes a big difference to temperatures. I currently have two 92mm Noctua fans on the gpu side, one 120mm Noctua on the rear and a Xigamatek 140mm on top. My NH d14 has only the one fan due to my rams heatsinks blocking adding an extra.


----------



## yahu

3x92mm on the side panel works fine. I have 3 Noctua 92mm x 25mm there (not the newer slim ones).


----------



## seesee

do you guys have weird sound coming out of the top fan?

is like tuck tuck tuck tuck.. i don't know how to explain.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> do you guys have weird sound coming out of the top fan?
> 
> is like tuck tuck tuck tuck.. i don't know how to explain.


Found the problem apparently the twisted wire that they use to neaten the 200mm fan wire is flipping when the fan is on.

solve by compressing everything together (require taking out top fan to spot the issue) -.-


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

I've been following this thread for quite some time now, I haven't finalaized my build, but i would just like to show you guys how easy it is to build in this case if you have the PP05 short cable set, I'll be uploading the final rig once I have the cables tied down properly.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

very neat


----------



## JHBrown

Clean!


----------



## adjas

too easy, where's the challenge


----------



## akiles333

Just wondering, has anybody else on this thread delidded their cpu? If anybody has, what kind of an improvement in terms of temps did you get?


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

Yeah, I just want to updat my build, still with the PP05 short cable set, but i made sure to distribute the cables so they don't overlap each other and makes them alot flatter when I put my cover on..

I just Upgraded from the stock cooler to a Noctua NH-C14, the cooler doesn't really help the entire airflow of the case, but I set dual 92mm fans and the back 120mm fans as intake, and the top 180mm as an exhaust. The case really give adequate cooling since load or idle motherboard temps are the same..

A window would look good in this case, but there wont really be anything to show since the cooler will be covering most of the motherboard, I cant even see my rams


----------



## NIVO72

just an update got the guts in hehe. just some wiring pics, not using a short cable set! Seasonic doesnt make one unfortunately, so ya work with what your dealt.





no pic of videocard as i will just be using a plain old 9500gt just to get windows installed, make sure everything running smoothly. Then in goes my trusty GTX460 SOC until I get a newer card.


----------



## Noskcaj

The most idiotic thing with the SG09 is the length of the USB3.0 cable. How did they think we'd need it to reach the far side of the case.

For anyone who cares: My build log will resume in july when i finally get a pump that moves water


----------



## mrmin123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> Please be sure to let us know how the MSI N770 Lightning fits with the NH-D14 if you do decide to get them both! I tried to find the answer to this question as well and wasn't able to find much. I'm thinking of doing the same build but with an ASUS Maximus VI Gene instead. Hopefully it fits...


I started putting the thing together last night. Won't be finished until next week, probably, because I'm still waiting on the SSD delivery. Anyways, the NH-D14 DOES fit with the MSI 770, but you'll have to take off the GPU Reactor to do so. Even after that the fan clips on the NH-D14 will run into the graphics card (I'd imagine that this isn't unique to the 770... it feels like the fan clips would run into the back of any graphics card...), so I wound them in electric tape.

I'll see if I can put pictures up later tonight.


----------



## JHBrown

I had the same problem. That's the reason I bought the new Noctua NH-U12S. It gives ample space and benchmarks show that it performs just as good or better than the DH14.


----------



## mrmin123

Alright, back with some pictures. Build still isn't complete (no SDD, no extra fans...), but I couldn't leave the boxes alone.



http://imgur.com/d7qLcys


The Sugo SG10b. Really satisfied with it so far.



http://imgur.com/vCQXzw2


Took me some effort to get the mobo in. Absolutely no spare room to the sides. Removing the fans make everything easier, however.



http://imgur.com/CLnz4Ig


Fan clips on the Noctua NH-D14 running into the back of the graphics card board. I have some electric tape on the clips and I'm not too worried about it.



http://imgur.com/cSanL5F


Didn't have a monitor on-hand, but I believe it was posting fine. The red light that came on was the Boot Device warning light, which is good, since I don't have any harddrives linked to it.

More pictures (not necessarily of the Sugo here:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmin123*
> 
> I started putting the thing together last night. Won't be finished until next week, probably, because I'm still waiting on the SSD delivery. Anyways, the NH-D14 DOES fit with the MSI 770, but you'll have to take off the GPU Reactor to do so. Even after that the fan clips on the NH-D14 will run into the graphics card (I'd imagine that this isn't unique to the 770... it feels like the fan clips would run into the back of any graphics card...), so I wound them in electric tape.
> 
> I'll see if I can put pictures up later tonight.


Did you pull off the entire reactor, or just the plastic cap?


----------



## mrmin123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> Did you pull off the entire reactor, or just the plastic cap?


The entire thing. I'm thinking maybe if the clips on the DH14 weren't there you'd be able to fit the reactor minus plastic cap, but with it there it'd be putting a lot of pressure on the back of the video card.


----------



## faulkton

I wish I had known slim optical dives need a special sata power adapter when I was ordering parts... learn something every build


----------



## seesee

@mrmin123

try mounting the D14 upwards? and flip the top fan to exhaust. I read it will provide better temp.


----------



## faulkton

My biggest complaint about this case is the lack of spots for cable ties...needs way more holes to anchor cables for a clean install. I should have looked and drilled some before I installed the mobo :-(


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> My biggest complaint about this case is the lack of spots for cable ties...needs way more holes to anchor cables for a clean install. I should have looked and drilled some before I installed the mobo :-(


No problem- solved with a few of these









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-Mounting-Bases-1-In-x-1-In-Natural-100-Bag-DISCONTINUED-MB-20/100084509#.Uc-gcvnvuvk


----------



## ModeX

Just finished my install into the SG10, it was a fun build pics will come later, but srsly noctua D-14 is a pain w/ SFF builds lol


----------



## faulkton

Got it finished

http://postimage.org/
screen shot windows 7

http://postimage.org/
image hosting imgur

http://postimage.org/
screenshot pc

Now i can see how this haswell chip OC. Think i might end up ditching the h60 for a d14.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Hello there, recently joined so excuse me if I am a *insert bad word* [yeah what's the conduct on swearing?] (first time ever pretty much posting in a forum, seriously







)

Don't actually own a SG09 but really hoping to get one - I was wondering if you guys can help, got a few questions.

1) Would a Corsair Builder Series 750w modular work fine in this case if I spend a good amount of time cable routing?

http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-750-watt-builder-series-cx-750-modular-power-supply-8GFW.html?refs=55430000&src=3

2) I am aiming for silent system here, do you owners feel that the supplied fans are noisy at all?

3) Would I be crazy if I am hoping to overclock an i5 4670k in this case with a good tower cooler/ water cooler (on the back 80mm fan slot or maybe the top 120mm?), and achieve an SLI setup with two GTX 760s?

The motherboard I had in mind (would look real nice if I could get my hands on some of that ASUS motherboard armour they make)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-gryphon-z87-intel-z87-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-dvi-d-hdmi-micro-atx


----------



## Noskcaj

yes, no, no


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> 1) Would a Corsair Builder Series 750w modular work fine in this case if I spend a good amount of time cable routing?


If you haven't bought it yet, this is not a quality Power Supply. It's OK to run but not a good quality one.

I would go with this instead:
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/ocz-power-supply-oczzt650w
In case you're afraid by OCZ brand name, it's actually a good PSU which is recommended by OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

This is very useful, thank you.

Just to confirm, you are saying I am NOT crazy and it is very possible?

An no I haven't bought the PSU yet, does that one come with either (2x 8 pin and 2x 6pin) or (4x 8 pin) because I kinda need that.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> An no I haven't bought the PSU yet, does that one come with either (2x 8 pin and 2x 6pin) or (4x 8 pin) because I kinda need that.


It sure does (I don't think that there are much 650W PSUs without those?) also it's fully modular, pretty great for cable management.


----------



## pack66

Could someone post pics of the SG10, SG09 (or both) next to a 24" monitor? I'd like to see how big the case is compared to a monitor. I'm also considering purchasing an SG08 or Node 304 for this build, so bonus points if you can post an SG09/10 next to one of those cases.

thanks in advance, J.


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Could someone post pics of the SG10, SG09 (or both) next to a 24" monitor? I'd like to see how big the case is compared to a monitor. I'm also considering purchasing an SG08 or Node 304 for this build, so bonus points if you can post an SG09/10 next to one of those cases.
> 
> thanks in advance, J.





















don't forget to use the "recent images in this thread" function


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Hey so I mentioned earlier but I was wondering how long do you believe a z87 1150 build with an OC 4670k and SLI gtx 760s will last me for playing games at medium/high settings on 1080p? I know this is a bit off-track but got a lot to take into consideration for this next build hopefully in the SG09

Can I have realistic answers please though because a lot of people would totally be like "Na na you totally need this X card which costs *a lot*, oh and btw you need two." I think that this is complete and utter stupidity because for example I can still run Metro LL on high settings on my GTX 550 Ti 1GB, which was rather cheap not to mention people said it was a bad card. (I will note however I currently work on a 1680x1050 monitor) [My 550 Ti atm is paired with a Phenom II X4 955 BE incase you were wondering]


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Go with a 780 instead of two 760s. Not that the 760 is a bad card,but a single card will give you less issues. You only need one 760 for 1080p anyway, so 780 will last a long long time before you need to sli. Its also a Kepler card,where as 770 and below are rebadges.


----------



## adridu59

770 are rebadges but they're still Kepler GK104.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

GK110 is where it's at


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Go with a 780... Its also a Kepler card,where as 770 and below are rebadges.


These are all Kepler technology, calling them rebadges is not technically correct. The procedure is called 'binning' and happens with CPUs as well.

GK110 chip: Titan, 780
GK104 chip: 770, 760 (previously 690, 680, 670, 660 Ti, 660 OEM).

When they fabricate the chips, they test each chip for voltage requirement, stability, performance, etc. Originally the best GK104s were assigned to the 680 and 690, then anything with less stability or a single broken SMX unit to the 670, then the 660 Ti, and lastly any chips with two broken SMX units to OEMs. Now they are binning them more simply, the best ones to the 770 and with all other chips they purposely disable the two least stable SMX units and call it the 760. Since the quality of production has improved since initial release, the chips now going into the 700 series have much better stability than when 680 and 690 were first released, hence the higher clocks.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> hence the higher clocks.


+40MHz, not a spectacular increase. I think that the biggest benefit is the 7Gbps memory.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

GK110 is definitely where its at,and Titan is poor value now there's a 780 and there won't be more cards till 2014...no brainier if you have the cash.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> +40MHz, not a spectacular increase


No not spectacular because it's the same chip, just a little bit better in production


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> No not spectacular because it's the same chip...


Rebadge


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

The 780 is too expensive for me, the reason I was opting for 760s is I could get one now, and then in say 3 years time? I could add another 760 and it will last me another couple of years running on good quality settings at 1080p.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The way things are going,1080p will be 'old' by then


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The way things are going,1080p will be 'old' by then


I suppose it will be, but according to my calculations if I do end up a on 4K monitor these two cards should still run it fine. (maybe not ultra maxed out though)


----------



## void

I think you would be much much better off selling your 760 in 3 years time and getting a new card for the same price you paid for your 760 now. I don't think SLI was ever intended to prolong the life of old hardware like that, so you'd almost always be better off buying newer technology.

My 2c on the matter.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I agree with void. SLI 760 wont be viable 3 generations of cards from now. Maybe when 800 cards are out you could sli to match the performance.


----------



## adjas

Decided to refresh my SG09 with a GTX780, since I game on a 2560x1440 Korean monitor. This time I really put a lot of effort into cable management, it's quite time-consuming on such a tiny case, but love it nonetheless.

CPU:
i7 26000k @ 4.4ghz

CPU cooler:
Nocua NH-D14

Motherboard:
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Z68

Power Supply:
Kingwin Lazer Platinum LZP-550 550W ( over-sized 180mm length PSU)

RAM:
Corsair XMS3 2GB x 4

Storage:
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Vertex 4 512GB SSD
Western Digital 1 TB Black Caviar

Added Fans:
120mm Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x 2
92mm Silenx EFX x 2
80mm Noctua NF-R8

GPU:
EVGA GTX780 SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooler

Now here come the customary pictures:


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I think you would be much much better off selling your 760 in 3 years time and getting a new card for the same price you paid for your 760 now. I don't think SLI was ever intended to prolong the life of old hardware like that, so you'd almost always be better off buying newer technology.
> 
> My 2c on the matter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I agree with void. SLI 760 wont be viable 3 generations of cards from now. Maybe when 800 cards are out you could sli to match the performance.


The problem is, if I am to get a single card setup what is the point in buying a) an Intel setup when I can get an AMD one with a single GFX card slot with a FX6350 or a FX8350 OR b) what is the point in getting the SG09 where I could just get an Intel MITX setup with a Fractal Node 304?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Depends what you want and what your willing to pay for it.The SG09 is small yet mATX. The Node 304 is ITX meaning no SLI ever. The difference in price is negligible. You can put AMD in the sg09 but not the node.
The problem isn't that you shouldn't sli,it's that the second card should follow swiftly into the life of your card,before a) they disappear completely from market and b) sli becomes pointless compared to a single mid range/lower high end card.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

How long does it take for an SLI setup to become equivalent to single mid/high card? Lets say a GTX 560/560 Ti SLI setup, what is that equivalent to now?>


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

I mean would I be wrong in saying that Maxed Out Crysis 3 is about as good as it gets in terms of graphics quality? Here is two GTX 560s running it nice and smooth.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

In fact here are some 460s doing the same


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> I mean would I be wrong in saying that Maxed Out Crysis 3 is about as good as it gets in terms of graphics quality? Here is two GTX 560s running it nice and smooth.


Yep this isn't maxed either. Unless you have a different criteria for maxed than I do. I think Metro: Last Light may be a better test of GPU performance but I haven't played it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> In fact here are some 460s doing the same


I can tell you now that wasn't maxed, I'm 90% sure there is another setting above high (very high?) and in the open areas he was as low as ~30 FPS so a few explosions it would get pretty choppy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> The problem is, if I am to get a single card setup what is the point in buying a) an Intel setup when I can get an AMD one with a single GFX card slot with a FX6350 or a FX8350 OR b) what is the point in getting the SG09 where I could just get an Intel MITX setup with a Fractal Node 304?


That's something you have to ask yourself not us. I personally wouldn't go your root for future SLI but you are more than welcome to do it like you said you will gain performance I'm not sure if it's the most efficient way to do it.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Lord, if only everything was easy, and ye I know the settings were not maxed I just forgot to edit my post. But that quality is fine for me. Really do not know what to do, such a mess of a situation - if only someone made a good 990FX AM3+ M-ATX motherboard then my life (and others like me) would be so much easier [and they would get a sale







] *sigh*


----------



## void

Yeah no decent AMD boards for mATX or mITX.









Sometimes I feel people tend to over think when it comes to purchasing and putting together a PC.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Damn right I do, £700-900 doesn't part easily from a tight-arse like me's wallet.


----------



## yahu

I didn't realize MB support for AMDs were so atrocious. I went backwards and got a MSI 890GXM-G65, which supports AM3+ on the latest BIOS rev. Runs my FX-8350 well so far.

*edit - btw, I personally think you could get away with one 760 now and then another in a year or two. I personally wouldn't but that is personal preference (and my setup is a tax writeoff, plus I can sell it to recoup some of the money), but I think you'd be fine, and I have plenty of friends that would do the same thing. Unless you HAVE to have a 4k once prices become viable, I think you'll do fine @ 1080p.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

You said that Metro LL was a better test (presumably for judging if something will survive the next generation) well from this review I can gather that sli 760s will perform very similar to a Titan - and surely a Titan will survive the next gen? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,16.html

Besides I have been reading around and apparently SLI 760s are a good choice. Now its your turn overclock.net members to crush my dreams lol


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Besides the SLI is really a future decision, I think I may just go Intel and the SG09 simply because its so painless compared to AMD, plus I got plans for this build









Plan

Gryphon motherboard with black thermal armour

Black bequiet cpu cooler and fans

Black vengeance ram

basically get everything kitted out in black then get the NZXT sleeved LED case kit which has like dotted white LEDs which will light up the case


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Sorta similiar to this 

(that is the kit btw)


----------



## pack66

SoFGR, thanks for the photos. The SG09/10 look pretty big compared to the Node 304/SG08.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anyone know where I could buy the sg10 in north america? Would prefer Canada but none of my usual stores have it.


----------



## hermit1007

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=84330&vpn=SG10B&manufacture=Silverstone%20Technology Here you go.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> Besides the SLI is really a future decision, I think I may just go Intel and the SG09 simply because its so painless compared to AMD, plus I got plans for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan
> 
> Gryphon motherboard with black thermal armour
> 
> Black bequiet cpu cooler and fans
> 
> Black vengeance ram
> 
> basically get everything kitted out in black then get the NZXT sleeved LED case kit which has like dotted white LEDs which will light up the case


Yep,your understanding of max is off. For high on all games an SLI will get you there. Waiting 3 generations (eg 460 to 760) it's rather obvious the 460 SLI is disadvantaged.True test of PC is Metro, Crysis 3 Very High and Tomb Raider with AA all the way up with the hair effects on. Run those three,you wont need graphics for a long time.
Your budget is sinking into modding more than the graphics. Buy big card,mod slowly,not the other way around.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Eugh, I simply do not know anymore. I originally believed that an overclocked i5 4670k plus 2X Gtx 760s in SLI would allow my PC to survive the next gen but now it isn't as clear anymore.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yes it will. If you get the second card you should compare to say,gtx 880.Waiting until gtx 980 to get the second card is the bad idea.


----------



## SoFGR

speaking of 760s, has anybody here managed to put one (or two) inside this case ?

I hear that the reference cooler is kinda weak, and these cards start downcloking once the gpu reaches 80°C, will 3 sidepanel fans be up to the task of keeping this card below the temperature thresold or should I get an accelero instead ? I'm happy with running stock clocks as long as there will be no throttling during actual gameplay.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Now that I think about it, spending this much on a computer is actually kinda stupid - there just isn't enough justifications. I do not know what I will do, I'll stick to PC gaming but I will not be blowing all this cash on it.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> speaking of 760s, has anybody here managed to put one (or two) inside this case ?
> 
> I hear that the reference cooler is kinda weak, and these cards start downcloking once the gpu reaches 80°C, will 3 sidepanel fans be up to the task of keeping this card below the temperature thresold or should I get an accelero instead ? I'm happy with running stock clocks as long as there will be no throttling during actual gameplay.


Stock cooler should be fine if you are not into OC. 120mm side fan helps a ton, but 92mms not as much.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> Now that I think about it, spending this much on a computer is actually kinda stupid - there just isn't enough justifications. I do not know what I will do, I'll stick to PC gaming but I will not be blowing all this cash on it.


Get the second card this time next year,easy.
i5 is very future proof.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Get the second card this time next year,easy.
> i5 is very future proof.


Surely an FX 8350 would be a lot more future proof? AMD tend to make their sockets last longer. The new generation of consoles will be using 8 core AMD CPUs and so I can only presume that the future is looking bright for AMDs 6 and 8 core options. And not to mention if I stay mid-tower I can keep my Phenom II X4 955 a bit longer before I invest in another CPU. The FX8350 and 6300 are also apparently great overclockers. This only points to one thing for me: stay away from the SG09, stick with my mid-tower and AMD. I am still unsure what graphics I will be pursuing however.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Which Mid tower? I don't think steamroller will fit in current chipset motherboards,but it remains to be seen. 8350 is very good. I'd wait till AMD compete with GK110 if your looking for something for $250/300ish before regretting your purchase coz you didn't know the AMD equivalent at purchase. Otherwise, 7750 and 7870XT are the best value from AMD ATM


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Which Mid tower? I don't think steamroller will fit in current chipset motherboards,but it remains to be seen. 8350 is very good. I'd wait till AMD compete with GK110 if your looking for something for $250/300ish before regretting your purchase coz you didn't know the AMD equivalent at purchase. Otherwise, 7750 and 7870XT are the best value from AMD ATM


Well by mid-tower I meant as in ATX motherboards - I am currently rocking a Zalman Z9 Plus


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nothing wrong with your current system, get the 8350 and 7870 XT and you're good.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your current system, get the 8350 and 7870 XT and you're good.


7870 vs the newer 760?

always preferred Nvidia cards but your recomending those cards + the fact the new consoles will be running radeon chips makes me unsure of my next purchase. So ye I have pretty much decided to stay rocking with AMD and my mid-tower - unless someone decides to buy my PC on gumtree that is.


----------



## cesus

last edit 3:

 First Setup
 Second Setup
 Third Setup
 Fourth Setup front
 Fourth Setup Back

 Tests

Notes : Gigabyte z87m d3h fan headers are problematic. Only cpu fan header is pwm. İ tried every kind of combination. Sys fan 1/2/3 headers are not pwm even they are four pin. That means you can't use molex for powering 4pin or 3pin fans they will work at full speed. User manual misleading about fan headers.

İ solved fan problem by using "y cables" on sys2/3 and cpu headers. Top fan on sys fan 1, moved the pump 3 pin header to molex. Which is not ideal if pump fail i wont be able to see it.

As you can see tests are not serious. There are so little real life information about this mobo with this case. İ just felt i have to post these here. İ dont want to open the case for a while. Thank you.


----------



## Mefke

EDIT:just sold this crap case. Sorry for clogging up bandwith.


----------



## Praxis1452

Hey just wondering if anyone has sli'd 670's or 680's in this case with the stock coolers? I'm wondering because I have a 670 but the 670 cooler isn't as good as the 680's. Thus the noise is my primary concern along with temps. If I can get ~85C at load with decent noise I'd sli my 670 but with only a single 670 I'm hitting that on my card, although it's overvolted as it is. Also have people mixed up the open air and reference coolers? like 1 twin frozr and 1 reference. Thanks for any info!

If I can't get SLI to work I may just get a gtx 690 or 780 if I decided to upgrade in the future. The main reason for upgrading is because I got a new 1440p monitor and I still have my 1200p. Not sure to sell or not but if I don't then it'll run on the side and I'm worried about driving both of them.

edit: also has anyone used the silverstone short cable kit with any power supply other than an official silverstone one?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> 7870 vs the newer 760?
> 
> always preferred Nvidia cards but your recomending those cards + the fact the new consoles will be running radeon chips makes me unsure of my next purchase. So ye I have pretty much decided to stay rocking with AMD and my mid-tower - unless someone decides to buy my PC on gumtree that is.


760 is better,but you can get the AMD stuff on combos. Dunno about 760 combos though.The consoles are running APU's probably just abit better than Iris graphics. Doesn't compare to a proper card. Of course the advantage will be in the drivers







.AMD are positioning well,especially for bang for buck,but as I'm building an itx rig next,I have to go Intel.


----------



## tigim101

can anyone weigh their sg09/sg10 with all components inside? Planning on building in one of these soon and I want to know the total weight for carrying around. Thanks


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> can anyone weigh their sg09/sg10 with all components inside? Planning on building in one of these soon and I want to know the total weight for carrying around. Thanks


Mine weighs approximately 10 kg total with graphics card and CPU cooler detached. 10.6 or so with SUGO carrying bag.


----------



## j3bb3j

Is the maximum CPU cooler size exactly 165mm? I was thinking about getting the Bequiet Dark Rock pro 2 but it's 166mm in height. Otherwise I will just get an NH-D14


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> If you haven't bought it yet, this is not a quality Power Supply. It's OK to run but not a good quality one.
> 
> I would go with this instead:
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/ocz-power-supply-oczzt650w
> In case you're afraid by OCZ brand name, it's actually a good PSU which is recommended by OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


Are you completely sure of this? I mean every Corsair PSU I have installed in systems have been rock solid for me - and not to mention this one completely works out for me, its got 4x 8pins PCI-E, got 750w, and is in my PSU budget of £70.

Or another alternative (recomendded due to quiet fan [important to me!]) - Zalman ZM700-GT

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zalman-ZM700-GT-700W-Power-Supply/dp/B007LFV2JU

OR I could pick up a be quiet! 730w PSU (downside: 2x 6+2 and 2x 6 pin - I want 4x 8 pin to try and future proof)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/730W-be-quiet-Pure-Power-L8-BN183-Modular-88-Eff-80-PLUS-Bronze-SLI-Cross-/121118131898?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item1c333406ba

somebody halp me.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> Are you completely sure of this? I mean every Corsair PSU I have installed in systems have been rock solid for me - and not to mention this one completely works out for me, its got 4x 8pins PCI-E, got 750w, and is in my PSU budget of £70.


Corsair don't make their own power supplies, they source from a number of different OEMs. Each series ranges in performance and build quality. The CX series is the budget range.

See http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies for units that best follow the ATX PSU specs and have been reliably tested and reviewed.


----------



## wedge22

I just purchased a second GTX 680 so its SLI time soon,I hope my temps do not increase too much.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Corsair don't make their own power supplies, they source from a number of different OEMs. Each series ranges in performance and build quality. The CX series is the budget range.
> 
> See http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies for units that best follow the ATX PSU specs and have been reliably tested and reviewed.


Can't find anything on that list which is modular, 700-750w, and about £70


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> Can't find anything on that list which is modular, 700-750w, and about £70


And you need 700W because you are running two Titans? Checking your posting history...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikaze McCadden*
> 
> Eugh, I simply do not know anymore. I originally believed that an overclocked i5 4670k plus 2X Gtx 760s in SLI would allow my PC to survive the next gen but now it isn't as clear anymore.


2 x 170W + ~110W + 50W = 500W.

FSP Aurum 600W gold rated is £70.88 on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> And you need 700W because you are running two Titans? Checking your posting history...
> 2 x 170W + ~110W + 50W = 500W.
> 
> FSP Aurum 600W gold rated is £70.88 on Amazon.co.uk


The problem here is that I now plan on using an over clocked FX 8350 which apparently under load pulls just short of 300w (maybe thats for the rest of the system included?) but anyway it pulls a lot apparently and that is why I was aiming for the higher wattage. Also don't graphic cards overtime start to need more power anyway? Trying to get a PSU here that will last me a long time







Sorry for being a right pain in the arse here









Besides it may not be a perfect power supply but just because be Quiet! don't really have a US presence doesn't mean they are bad brand. Now I have been looking at reviews of this power supply - it is meant to be good (80+ Bronze) and quiet. It is said it has excellent ripple control(?) however it was lacking in good voltage regulation(?) Particularly on the 3.3v(?)

So yeah I am no expert on PSUs, not by a long shot. If you feel I am sorta way off topic for this specific thread is there anywhere else I can go over general new components? Sorry new to these forums.









++ Forgot to mention I will be using my current 550 Ti as a PhyX card (runs fine off a 2x Molex with a converter). This wattage calculator says I will need 711w.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## WiSK

Yes, that would be 300W for the whole system including a graphics card, and measured from the wall, so actual delivery from the chip to the PSU would be more like 260W. Even with SLI 760s that would still be well under 600W total and unless you are running [email protected] or bitcoin mining or something, you are never going to need a sustained 600W under normal use.

And what specific advantage of the FX8350 do you need that lead you to choose this over an Ivy chip?

I understand you've set a particular budget for your PSU, but that means either lower power output or less reliable. If you are planning heavy use, then the higher initial cost of a gold-rated PSU can be returned in the lower energy bills later. If you are just using your PC casually, then you can drop down to bronze-rated and probably also drop the total power output.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Well firstly I have chosen AMD because IMO they are going to assert a little more dominance in the future due to supplying the brain behind all the new consoles. I selected the FX8350 because that is currently the cream of their crop; I may not necessarly get that chip (sticking with my Phenom II X4 955 for a lil' longer) but I want to be prepared for a one of their flagship chips.

The system will be in a lot of use, my one as of now certainly is. BTW I forget to mention I will be keeping my 550ti as a PhyX card (see above) . Err luckily for me I don't pay the power bills







so that doesn't matter too much. The reason I am looking at that PSU is because normally it would cost me £90 but its on sale now for £75 which is just above my budget and only by P+P. It's 80+ Bronze and according to reviews the only downside to it is poor voltage regulation but nothing out of 'safe' boundaries (but close). This is mainly on the 3.3v but partially on the 12v


----------



## WiSK

Not sure how to answer that. Your choice of desktop CPU is based on who is making chips for consoles?

Are you just gaming on your PC, or some video encoding or rendering, or what exactly do you mean with 'lot of use'?

I'd like to help, but difficult to know what to advise when it's unclear what hardware it's for.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Yea it is, I game a lot on my PC. AMD are making the hardware for the next generation consoles. Lots of games are made for consoles then ported over (I know not all). Only makes logical sense to stick with AMD. Also the new ones will have 8 core cpus, I am feeling the world of software and games is going to become more 'core-friendly'.

I use my PC pretty much everyday. I don't do a lot of editing, I mainly use it for school work, internet usage and of course gaming.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Doesnt matter what CPU the new consoles are using. Games ported to windows will still run better on faster intel processors and nvidia graphics cards. Both cpu's are x86 and both consoles and pc's will be using DX 11. So it makes no sense to buy a power hungry amd processor. Especially when you're going to put it into an SFF case.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SG09 + overclocked 8350 = Bad idea. You'll have to deal with more heat when you crank up the processor.


----------



## Noskcaj

My build:

more pics in my build log


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Doesnt matter what CPU the new consoles are using. Games ported to windows will still run better on faster intel processors and nvidia graphics cards. Both cpu's are x86 and both consoles and pc's will be using DX 11. So it makes no sense to buy a power hungry amd processor. Especially when you're going to put it into an SFF case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> SG09 + overclocked 8350 = Bad idea. You'll have to deal with more heat when you crank up the processor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Doesnt matter what CPU the new consoles are using. Games ported to windows will still run better on faster intel processors and nvidia graphics cards. Both cpu's are x86 and both consoles and pc's will be using DX 11. So it makes no sense to buy a power hungry amd processor. Especially when you're going to put it into an SFF case.


I'm sorry if I didn't mention this enough, I am not planning on building inside the SG09 anymore staying with my full ATX Zalman Z9 - that is why I was asking if there was another thread I could go to and discuss general future upgrades because I am sidetracking this thread.

I also said but I I'll just regurgitate it; the FX8350 is just an example of one of their flagship chips - I want to be prepared for a top of their line model because when I actually get round to buying a new chip (sticking with Phenom II X4 955 a lil longer) they will probably have a new line of chips or at least a new top of the range one. By saying prepared I do not mean a new motherboard as I will be waiting that one out too, I am meaning having a power supply that is prepared to take on two graphics cards in SLI/ Crossfire and an Overclocked top of AMD's range CPU.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Also people are getting on my back that I am choosing my CPU due to who is making the hardware in the next gen consoles. This only makes logical sense to me. I use my PC for gaming. With the next gen ration games will be designed for consoles with 8 core cpus. Games therefore will be more 'friendly' to CPUs with more cores. Why shouldn't I get a processor with more cores? And not to mention, for cheaper.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Milk your Phenom until October.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

I plan even though I am quite the poor overclocker. I currently have it at 3.8Ghz on 1.5v. Apparently my motherboard is a poor overclocker though


----------



## yahu

I agree with the others, and only based on the way you were describing things previously - the brand shouldn't matter as they are both x86/x64 instruction sets. One of the bigger reasons consoles are running AMD is due to the BOM. Imagine how much they would cost if they were running i7's?









I don't think anyone is getting on your back about this as much as trying to understand your logic. FWIW (and I'm sure you know this) - the 360 was running a PowerPC core and the PS3 was the Cell. Games were ported to/from the consoles during the last 7.5 pretty well. The biggest issue with ports wasn't the hardware so much as it was whether publishers felt there was enough ROI.

As for the FX-8350, I'm super impressed with the processor (especially since the last AMD I ran was a K7), and I am running it overclocked in my SG10. It is what I consider a conservative clock as I've only messed with the multiplier; running 4.7ghz @ ~48C without issues since I've built it. In fact, the only issue I've had with the machine was when I attempted to set the BIOS setup to allow S3 standby. Something doesn't like S3, but I haven't dug in as I don't really care. The nice thing about this proc is that it scales really well. When I'm not gaming it runs Office-level applications (as this is my work computer) at ~9C.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I agree with the others, and only based on the way you were describing things previously - the brand shouldn't matter as they are both x86/x64 instruction sets. One of the bigger reasons consoles are running AMD is due to the BOM. Imagine how much they would cost if they were running i7's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is getting on your back about this as much as trying to understand your logic. FWIW (and I'm sure you know this) - the 360 was running a PowerPC core and the PS3 was the Cell. Games were ported to/from the consoles during the last 7.5 pretty well. The biggest issue with ports wasn't the hardware so much as it was whether publishers felt there was enough ROI.
> 
> As for the FX-8350, I'm super impressed with the processor (especially since the last AMD I ran was a K7), and I am running it overclocked in my SG10. It is what I consider a conservative clock as I've only messed with the multiplier; running 4.7ghz @ ~48C without issues since I've built it. In fact, the only issue I've had with the machine was when I attempted to set the BIOS setup to allow S3 standby. Something doesn't like S3, but I haven't dug in as I don't really care. The nice thing about this proc is that it scales really well. When I'm not gaming it runs Office-level applications (as this is my work computer) at ~9C.


Please I must know, what motherboard you are running? And for Intel, well there chips have never ever worked out for my builds at their price/performance.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Back to being off-topic - is there anyone out there going to give me reason not to buy this, quiet, modular, good looking, in-my-budget, power supply?!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/730W-be-quiet-Pure-Power-L8-BN183-Modular-88-Eff-80-PLUS-Bronze-SLI-Cross-/121118131898?pt=UK_Computing_PowerSupplies_EH&hash=item1c333406ba


----------



## yahu

^I have no experience with that particular PSU. The motherboard I'm running is the MSI 890GXM-G65, which supports AM3+ on the latest BIOS revs. They are more difficult to find in retail so I kept my eye on ebay where it seems a few come up every month in the US. I picked one up for $65 USD that was lightly used (pristine condition, backplate unused, etc.) and I've seen mint in box boards sell for as low as $75 USD.

*edit - It looks like there are none on ebay right now for cheap, but keep your eyes out there and one will come up. I also must note that I have not been a fan of MSI boards for a while but the same chipset equivalent of other boards didn't support AM3+ officially with later BIOS revs. E.g. - Asus only supported AM3+ on beta versions of their BIOS for that chipset, and based on forum posts I read at the time, it worked okay for some and horribly for others. So far I have been quite happy with this MSI board.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I have no experience with that particular PSU. The motherboard I'm running is the MSI 890GXM-G65, which supports AM3+ on the latest BIOS revs. They are more difficult to find in retail so I kept my eye on ebay where it seems a few come up every month in the US. I picked one up for $65 USD that was lightly used (pristine condition, backplate unused, etc.) and I've seen mint in box boards sell for as low as $75 USD.
> 
> *edit - It looks like there are none on ebay right now for cheap, but keep your eyes out there and one will come up. I also must note that I have not been a fan of MSI boards for a while but the same chipset equivalent of other boards didn't support AM3+ officially with later BIOS revs. E.g. - Asus only supported AM3+ on beta versions of their BIOS for that chipset, and based on forum posts I read at the time, it worked okay for some and horribly for others. So far I have been quite happy with this MSI board.


What are the possibilities of grabbing this board + an FX8350 + a good cooler and getting a good over clock on it? and a crossfire/sli set up?


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure I understand your question "what are the possibilities." I bought this board on ebay (I know they come up fairly often), I bought an FX8350 for ~$170 on newegg, I got an NH-D14 locally from Craigslist for cheap, and for a bit of time I was going crossfire (I had already picked up one 7970), though I chose to go with a single Titan as I got one from a friend.

That said, I'd think the possibilities should be pretty good. I'm using a Seasonic 750W PSU which hasn't had any issues, though I haven't measured draw from the wall to see how much room I have to work with. I'd assume I'm well within the range of the PSU though.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Did the crossfire 7970s work fine for that board? Have you overclocked that FX8350? Hopefully by the time I go to change my CPU/mobo they will have released new AMD cpus and a good m-atx motherboard anyway, otherwise I try find that board on ebay.


----------



## yahu

Before I got the 2nd 7970 I decided to go with a single Titan as I got a deal I couldn't refuse from a friend. As mentioned in this thread, I have the FX8350 clocked to 4.7ghz on this board, in what I think is a conservative clock as I've only hit the multiplier.

I haven't had time to push my machine further since setting it up as this is my main work machine, but I'd like to hit 5ghz. Currently this is running at 8c - 9c while idle/running Office-level apps and 47c - 48c when running Prime.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Before I got the 2nd 7970 I decided to go with a single Titan as I got a deal I couldn't refuse from a friend. As mentioned in this thread, I have the FX8350 clocked to 4.7ghz on this board, in what I think is a conservative clock as I've only hit the multiplier.
> 
> I haven't had time to push my machine further since setting it up as this is my main work machine, but I'd like to hit 5ghz. Currently this is running at 8c - 9c while idle/running Office-level apps and 47c - 48c when running Prime.


You mean as in 8-9c above ambient yes?


----------



## yahu

No, I mean CoreTemp reports 8c - 9c per core. I am in an AC'd office environment, and while ambient is good to begin with, it isn't a meat locker.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> No, I mean CoreTemp reports 8c - 9c per core. I am in an AC'd office environment, and while ambient is good to begin with, it isn't a meat locker.


So that means your ambient temp must atleast be 8-9 degrees or lower, otherwise somethings wrong because that is impossible right? Say the air was 15 degrees, how can you cool a piece of metal cooler than 15 if the whole time you are using 15 degrees air to cool it!


----------



## yahu

it can be done...but not with the cooler I'm using.







I'm not sure how well CoreTemp works for AMD. I have the latest version installed. I wouldn't think it would add all the cores up as the final temp.


----------



## Mikaze McCadden

so what is your ambient temperature, because if it is above that then something must be wrong


----------



## youngja7

Does anybody know if the power cord to the PSU can be replaced? The right angled cord is blocking my ability to keep the 120mm fan on the side panel. I could detach the plastic around the plug in the back and see for myself, but I'd like to avoid the hassle if I can help it.


----------



## yahu

I'm in an office and don't know the temp but it has to be over 8c - 9c. I had posted a previous question earlier about these results but did not get a reply.

@ youngja7 - while the internal cord could be replaced/reworked, it would take a fair amount of electrical know-how as Silverstone would likely prefer the owner buy their PSU, their short cable kit, their BD/DVD drive, etc. It is not a "ready to be modified" part of their case design.


----------



## bagoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it can be done...but not with the cooler I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how well CoreTemp works for AMD. I have the latest version installed. I wouldn't think it would add all the cores up as the final temp.


All the replacements I've tried are too thick, meaning you can't get the cover back on. I actually ripped mine bending it too much. Luckily Silverstone is local to me and they gave me thinner power cable replacement. It was flexible enough to bend at a right angle and still fit a 120mm fan. Please let me know if you do find an alternative that works.


----------



## Inacoma79

+ rep








that is a great explanation of binning. I did not have a good clear idea of what binning was.


----------



## SeeThruHead

So I got my sg10, Installed everything. Noctua nh-d14 - indigo xtreme. 2x noctua nf-b9 PWM, 1 noctua r8 pwm fan. And the thing sounds like a jet. Absolutely way too loud to be in the same room and enjoy anything on the PC. I've set the fan profiles in my case to silent. I've connected to low voltage adaptors to the 92mm fans. But its incredibly loud. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Bosebeer

Really enjoyed this building in this case, this thread helped me finalize my decision to purchase an SG09, thought I would thank you by posting some pictures of the build! I would like to mention this was my first SFF build. I did run into some difficulties using an H60i with the SG09... There wasn't enough clearance to use the GTX 770 and the H60i in the first PCIE slot, so I went down to the 3rd slot, no biggie. The 120mm side fan pushed against the PCIE connections, again, no biggie. Really happy with how the build turned out, temperatures are GREAT! (AP181, AP121, and a Corsair SP 120 (rear exhaust) fan). It was interesting using a non modular PSU... By no means impossible, but with a higher wattage (more cables to hide), would be more difficult.

My system

*CPU:* Intel i7-3770k

*GPU:* Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB

*Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M

*Chassis:* Silverstone SG09

*RAM:* Patriot Vipre 16GB (2x8GB) @ 1600MHz

*Storage:* Kingstone HyperX 120GB SSD x 2 (Raid 0) + 1 TB WD Black HDD

*PSU:* Corsair 600W non-modular PSU

Now, the mandatory pictures:

Front of the fully loaded SG09

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/Bosebeer/media/L1030837_zpse8404969.jpg.html

This is where the magic happens...

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/Bosebeer/media/L1030841_zpse36e72fc.jpg.html

Aerial view

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/Bosebeer/media/L1030840_zps67825e7f.jpg.html[


----------



## adjas

Nice build there Bosebeer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I got my sg10, Installed everything. Noctua nh-d14 - indigo xtreme. 2x noctua nf-b9 PWM, 1 noctua r8 pwm fan. And the thing sounds like a jet. Absolutely way too loud to be in the same room and enjoy anything on the PC. I've set the fan profiles in my case to silent. I've connected to low voltage adaptors to the 92mm fans. But its incredibly loud. Anyone have any suggestions?


A great way to control the fans I've found is to connect all the case fans to your motherboard, and then use fan profiles to lower the speeds when idling/browsing & then turn them up when doing intensive task, i.e. gaming.

I'm using Asus Fan Xpert+, works for me, though I adjust the speeds manually, I've heard the Asus Fan Xpert 2 can adjust speeds according to temperatures, never tried it though.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

How well does this case handle dual GPUs?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Asus fan xpert will not install on my system, the installer crashes no matter what i've tried. speed fan is far too complicated to bother with. I'm usuing qfan in the bios and its far too loud.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> How well does this case handle dual GPUs?


Just make sure the side fans are on and it works great.


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosebeer*
> 
> Really enjoyed this building in this case, this thread helped me finalize my decision to purchase an SG09, thought I would thank you by posting some pictures of the build! I would like to mention this was my first SFF build. I did run into some difficulties using an H60i with the SG09... There wasn't enough clearance to use the GTX 770 and the H60i in the first PCIE slot, so I went down to the 3rd slot, no biggie. The 120mm side fan pushed against the PCIE connections, again, no biggie. Really happy with how the build turned out, temperatures are GREAT! (AP181, AP121, and a Corsair SP 120 (rear exhaust) fan). It was interesting using a non modular PSU... By no means impossible, but with a higher wattage (more cables to hide), would be more difficult.


Try mount H60i upside down. Works for H80i.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I got my sg10, Installed everything. Noctua nh-d14 - indigo xtreme. 2x noctua nf-b9 PWM, 1 noctua r8 pwm fan. And the thing sounds like a jet. Absolutely way too loud to be in the same room and enjoy anything on the PC. I've set the fan profiles in my case to silent. I've connected to low voltage adaptors to the 92mm fans. But its incredibly loud. Anyone have any suggestions?


Something doesn't sound right. Is your 180mm clicked to the side that has the single 80mm fan? That can be kind of loud but other than that I would think you might have a specific fan(s) set too high, possibly from video card? I would isolate each fan (non-powered) one at a time to see if you can figure it out. As some context, mine is sitting no more than 18 inches to the left of me at work and while I can hear it, it is no louder than the AC in my work office. Best of luck figuring it out!


----------



## kaku60kai

*【SST-SG09】CASE MOD 「CARBON」*

http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1483.html











CPU：CORE i7 2600K
CPU Cooler：NZXT HAVIK 140
M/B：ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
Memory：Avexir AVD3U16001008G-2CW 8GBx2
VGA：ASUS HD6990
SSD：OCZ SSD Agility3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
PC Case：SilverStone SST-SG09B CASE MOD
PSU：Thermaltake M850W
OS:Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## adjas

Great looking mods to the case, I love the window on the side.

I'm hoping someone from Silverstone notices the great mods that have been done on the SG09 and adds them to the next revision, i.e. window to better admire the giant Heat-sinks we stuff into this little box.

Another great option to have is one of the cases without an optical drive & the addition of a slim fan controller in its place.


----------



## kaku60kai

Thank you. Although I will make a hole in my own case at a side panel, if window specification is sold by a standard [ for Silverstone ] one, I will think that it is still better.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> *【SST-SG09】CASE MOD 「CARBON」*
> 
> http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1483.html
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> CPU：CORE i7 2600K
> CPU Cooler：NZXT HAVIK 140
> M/B：ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
> Memory：Avexir AVD3U16001008G-2CW 8GBx2
> VGA：ASUS HD6990
> SSD：OCZ SSD Agility3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
> PC Case：SilverStone SST-SG09B CASE MOD
> PSU：Thermaltake M850W
> OS:Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


Awesome. You didn't use enough Carbon fibre wrap though. more on the CPU cooler and the hard drives


----------



## kaku60kai

Thank you.
The surface is the style of carbon and is a fake.
A prejudice in particular does not have the data drive of those other than a startup drive, and it did not attach importance to it so much.

SSD
OCZ SSD Agility3　AGT3-25SAT3-120G
http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1289.html

SUMSUNG HD642JJ 640GB
http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-40.html

WD WD5000AAKS　500GB　（Reference）
http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-398.html


----------



## jxs1984

i have the SG10 and I'm looking to get one of those corsair liquid coolers. I wonder if the Corsair H90 will fit on the top fan section?


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> *【SST-SG09】CASE MOD 「CARBON」*
> 
> http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1483.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU：CORE i7 2600K
> CPU Cooler：NZXT HAVIK 140
> M/B：ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
> Memory：Avexir AVD3U16001008G-2CW 8GBx2
> VGA：ASUS HD6990
> SSD：OCZ SSD Agility3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G
> PC Case：SilverStone SST-SG09B CASE MOD
> PSU：Thermaltake M850W
> OS:Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


Wow I just realized I read all 55 pages at once 0.o
I was thinking of getting this for my build and I was wondering, is there any risk using such a big air cooler like the havik140 or NH-D14?
I'm going to be moving it around a lot and I'm worried about the case wobbling in a car and the cooler snapping the mobo.
Is this possible?
Would It be better to go with a push pull h80i?

Ps : very nice build! I might to the carbon wrap also. Was it hard?


----------



## ichthy

Hello all!

Freakin' love reading through this thread and seeing all the clean builds! I just built my 2nd rig using the SG09 and so far I'm loving it! I'll post a few pictures of my build soon but its nothing really in comparison to everyone else's.

Specs:
CASE: SG09
PSU: Silverstone Strider 500w (bought the PP05 short cable kit too)
CPU: AMD FX 6300
MOBO: Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 (rev4.1)
GPU: Gigabyte 7870 ghz ed.
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4) 1600mhz (running @ 1333 due to mobo limits)
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper N520 (went for a cheaper cooler)
FANS: All the stock fans + 2x92mm CM Blade Master PWM and 1x80mm CM Blade Master PWM fan

I do have a quick question about fan configs though. The whole reason I bought this case was to sit on my desk but inside a cubby hole that measures 15" deep, 13" wide, and 13" tall. This is the only case with dimensions that would fit in that small cubby while still using a matx board. (This is the ikea desk I'm referring to: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50103086/#/10103088)

Before I bought the additional 3 fans (which I've yet to install) my idle temps seemed a bit off. My CPU idles @ 15c/30c under load and my GPU @ 37c idle/66c under load. Now I have my case scooted towards the right wall of the cubby as to allow plenty of space for the side fan to suck in air. I've kept the stock fans config'd the OEM way for now. My question is, with my specs, what would the recommended fan configuration be now that I have the new fans? I'm thinking intake on ALL of the side fans (The 2x92mm, 1x120mm, and 1x80mm) and then exhaust with the rear 120mm and top 180mm??? Or will the 1 exhaust fan do the trick?

Also, my Hyper N520 has a 3pin fan connector and is constantly running @ 100% fan speed...how, if it's possible, can I stop this and set it to ramp up when needed? Or do I have to do that manually with voltage control?

Thanks and sorry for the long first post with lots of stupid questions.


----------



## cpsethgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Wow I just realized I read all 55 pages at once 0.o
> I was thinking of getting this for my build and I was wondering, is there any risk using such a big air cooler like the havik140 or NH-D14?
> I'm going to be moving it around a lot and I'm worried about the case wobbling in a car and the cooler snapping the mobo.
> Is this possible?
> Would It be better to go with a push pull h80i?
> 
> Ps : very nice build! I might to the carbon wrap also. Was it hard?


Not sure which motherboard you were thinking of getting but it might be worth pointing out that Newegg is currently running a special deal and is including the armor kit for free with its Gryphon Z87 boards. I'm still not convinced that the armor kit is much more than a gimmick but it might set your mind at ease in regards to motherboard snapping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ichthy*
> 
> .....
> 
> I do have a quick question about fan configs though. The whole reason I bought this case was to sit on my desk but inside a cubby hole that measures 15" deep, 13" wide, and 13" tall. This is the only case with dimensions that would fit in that small cubby while still using an matx board. (This is the ikea desk I'm referring to: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50103086/#/10103088)
> 
> Before I bought the additional 3 fans (which I've yet to install) my idle temps seemed a bit off. My CPU idles @ 15c/30c under load and my GPU @ 37c idle/66c under load. Now I have my case scooted towards the right wall of the cubby as to allow plenty of space for the side fan to suck in air. I've kept the stock fans config'd the OEM way for now. My question is, with my specs, what would the recommended fan configuration be now that I have the new fans? I'm thinking intake on ALL of the side fans (The 2x92mm, 1x120mm, and 1x80mm) and then exhaust with the rear 120mm and top 180mm??? Or will the 1 exhaust fan do the trick?


As soon as you listed the 13"x13"x15" dimensions I knew you were talking about an IKEA Expedit! I too chose this case specifically because it could fit in one of those. But as my build isn't complete yet I unfortunately have no advice for you. I have heard though that flipping the top fan as an exhaust tends to improve GPU temps. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ichthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> As soon as you listed the 13"x13"x15" dimensions I knew you were talking about an IKEA Expedit! I too chose this case specifically because it could fit in one of those. But as my build isn't complete yet I unfortunately have no advice for you. I have heard though that flipping the top fan as an exhaust tends to improve GPU temps. Can anyone confirm?


Hahah, gotta love Ikea furniture! I'm a sucker for it's simplicity and I love not having a midsize tower sitting on the floor under the desk...looks clean







I will give you a heads up though, go buy some felt sticky feet (lowes, walmart, or any other store might have it) to put on the bottom instead of the rubber ones. Its been a PITA taking the case in and out of that cubby to work on it with those rubber feet pads because of how sticky they are to that desk.

I've read about flipping the top fan as well, I'm just curious if that actually works and if that will leave me with enough intake from the little fans on the sides.

Good luck with your build though! I'll take some pics of mine once I reassemble it with the fans and put it back in the desk.


----------



## adjas

I flipped the top fan, and find my PC is running cool.

Doesn't hit 60 C under load with a 2600k @ 4.4Ghz w/ 1.29v


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jxs1984*
> 
> i have the SG10 and I'm looking to get one of those corsair liquid coolers. I wonder if the Corsair H90 will fit on the top fan section?


Highly doubtful about it, unless you keep the case completely open. The radiator is quite thick, let alone two fans.


----------



## ichthy

Here are some quick pics from my phone. Disregard the cheap monitor/speakers/keyboard...didn't have the spare cash to upgrade those items just yet.

I just installed the side fans as intake and kept the top fan as intake as well. So far if CPUID is to be trusted my temps are as follows for idle (haven't bench tested/gamed yet):

CPU: 19c
GPU: 32c
HDD: 34c

I still need to invest in a SSD, mechanical keyboard (I play a lot of FPS games) and a better/bigger monitor, but I didn't feel like doing that just yet.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I've decided to watercool this. This is the nicest looking tube routing I could think of. No its not the shortest tube runs but I think it's by far the best looking idea.


XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
XSPC gtx 670 blocks
Bitspower Multioption reservoir
Swiftech MCP35x2 Pump
Maximus IV Gene Mosfet Block
EK Dominator Ram block (Behind the RES)
Mo-ra3 External Radiator with 4x 200mm Silent fans
Aquero 5 LT fan controller.

GPU1, GPU2, and mosfet/ram run in Parallel, should each receive adequate cooling even if the flow to ram/mosfet is very low. They don't need much cooling.
I plan to cover the PSU and Front IO cabling with a painted/bent aluminum sheet to hide the PSU cable and Front IO Cables.
The 80mm exhaust fan behind the PSU will be covered with it's own aluminum sheet with a oval cutout for cable routing.
Smoked acrylic window into the top portion of the side panel very similar to *kaku60kai* build.
The bottom fan filter will be removed and a solid piece of brushed aluminum mounted in it's place.

Ideas for other mods still floating around in my head. I'm be greatful of any other Ideas/suggestions you might have.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpsethgt*
> 
> Not sure which motherboard you were thinking of getting but it might be worth pointing out that Newegg is currently running a special deal and is including the armor kit for free with its Gryphon Z87 boards. I'm still not convinced that the armor kit is much more than a gimmick but it might set your mind at ease in regards to motherboard snapping.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131977
> As soon as you listed the 13"x13"x15" dimensions I knew you were talking about an IKEA Expedit! I too chose this case specifically because it could fit in one of those. But as my build isn't complete yet I unfortunately have no advice for you. I have heard though that flipping the top fan as an exhaust tends to improve GPU temps. Can anyone confirm?


The motherboard will be a Maximus vi gene (I think that's the Matx one)


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Wow I just realized I read all 55 pages at once 0.o
> I was thinking of getting this for my build and I was wondering, is there any risk using such a big air cooler like the havik140 or NH-D14?
> I'm going to be moving it around a lot and I'm worried about the case wobbling in a car and the cooler snapping the mobo.
> Is this possible?
> Would It be better to go with a push pull h80i?
> 
> Ps : very nice build! I might to the carbon wrap also. Was it hard?


Carbon fibre is easy, but time consuming in my experience.
If you're worried about the motherboard, just lay the case flat when you handle it.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Carbon fibre is easy, but time consuming in my experience.
> If you're worried about the motherboard, just lay the case flat when you handle it.


Cool ill try that when I build it








Very time consuming cutting the wrap?
Would there be anywhere I could buy a windowed side panel like that build?
Or anywhere that would make it?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Cool ill try that when I build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very time consuming cutting the wrap?
> Would there be anywhere I could buy a windowed side panel like that build?
> Or anywhere that would make it?


The time consuming bit is getting the bubbles out.
Adding a window is easy and about $5, do it yourself


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> The time consuming bit is getting the bubbles out.
> Adding a window is easy and about $5, do it yourself


How? I don't have tools. I have a drill....
Parts?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> How? I don't have tools. I have a drill....
> Parts?


Tools: Ideally a drill and a dremel/rotary tool, but it can be done with an angle grinder, hacksaw or tin snips (if you're really desperate). I'd also recommend a knife to cut the acrylic
Parts: acrylic or mesh, some U-Channel (optional), and something to attach it (glue, screws or tape)


----------



## Noskcaj

At least it's not a quad post...


----------



## diazalon

Thn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Tools: Ideally a drill and a dremel/rotary tool, but it can be done with an angle grinder, hacksaw or tin snips (if you're really desperate). I'd also recommend a knife to cut the acrylic
> Parts: acrylic or mesh, some U-Channel (optional), and something to attach it (glue, screws or tape)[/quo
> 
> Thanks, but can I buy a new side panel like you can for other cases (800d)
> I will probably screw it up........


----------



## kaku60kai

Hi there
HAVIK140 was adopted almost in the "appearance".
I think we have a large cooler and downright wonderful in a small case.
There is also a water cooling system, such as H80i this machine but wanted to be attractive in the "air-cooled".
Film of carbon was a very good product expands and contracts.


----------



## chigundo

Been a while since I last built. I have an antec 500w non-modular PSU but I don't think that'll fit this. Can anyone recommend a decent PSU that's $100 or less? I don't understand the difference between the bronze/silver etc ratings.

Mobo will be asus gryphon and the gpu is asus gtx 770 (suggests 600w minimum)


----------



## diazalon

Can anyone recommend a good psu for this case from this list?
http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngja7*
> 
> Does anybody know if the power cord to the PSU can be replaced? The right angled cord is blocking my ability to keep the 120mm fan on the side panel. I could detach the plastic around the plug in the back and see for myself, but I'd like to avoid the hassle if I can help it.


I just cut mine. Build thread with pics here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40

Sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good psu for this case from this list?
> http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf


Not much choice in here... what do you want, how many watts, high-end? modular?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I just cut mine. Build thread with pics here:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1771761


It's funny how you call the 3820 a placeholder.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^This.


----------



## wedge22

I replaced my SLI GTX680 with a single GTX780.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Not much choice in here... what do you want, how many watts, high-end? modular?


For dual 760 or single 770 and maybe a custom CPU loop so maybe ~700w?

Modular would be nice so I can use a pp05 short cable kit


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> For dual 760 or single 770 and maybe a custom CPU loop so maybe ~700w?


600W should be a good overkill already. I would probably go with an M12II 620W, well 550W should be more than enough already but there's another extra watts there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Modular would be nice so I can use a pp05 short cable kit


Works only with Silverstone PSUs. M12II is only semi-modular I guess. If you can buy from another vendor check if they have Silverstone PSUs they have some good units and in general they are very compact and compatible with PP05 or PP06 of course.


----------



## catcherintherye

Love the great builds here. Here's mine:


----------



## Miptzi

GOD DAMN!!!

thats absurd!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Love the great builds here. Here's mine:


MOTHER OF GAWD MAN. THAT'S MAD.


----------



## Allanitomwesh




----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Love the great builds here. Here's mine:
> IMG


I've been following that build from the start, one of the best mods i've seen. Especially since that's a sg09 frame. If only you had added a window.


----------



## adjas

That is quite a thorough mod of the SG10, great looking work. Must have taken quite a while to plan and execute and revise.

Great job. Very neat.


----------



## Klownicle

Well after reading a recent review on the SG10, I've decided to take the plunge. And I'm coming from a 800D... Lol I've been wanting a smaller form factor because I never decided to go the water cooling route other than a H100. I have two SSD's in a Raid 0 and two WD Green's in a Raid 1 to carry over along with a i7 2600k and 16gb of memory.

My rig will be as follows;


Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H80i
Corsair Professional Series 760 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Platinum Power Supply AX760
Silverstone Tek Strider Series ATX12V/EPS12V 550W 80+ Gold PFC Power Supply with Full Modular Cables ST55F-G
Silverstone 12.7mm SATA Interface Slot Load 6X Blu-Ray Writer with 8X CD/DVD RW Drive (SOB02)
Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Z77 mATX DDR3 Intel LGA 1155 Motherboard
Silverstone Tek Micro-ATX/DTX/Mini-ITX Aluminum Front Panel/Steel Body Mini Tower Computer Case SG10B, Black
EVGA GeForce GTX760 2GB GDDR5 256bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready Graphics Card (02G-P4-2761-KR) Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2761-KR

Does anyone have any recommendations for this system? I've already seen while skimming this thread that reference coolers on the video card are much better in SFF builds so I cancelled my ACX eVGA. I didn't really need the SuperClocked as the difference is maybe 100mhz between mem/gpu respectively nor do I want the higher temps.

This should be a big culture shock for me, I did the same when I went from a SUV to a 2 seater sport hybrid Lol. It was ordered yesterday, so I technically have some wiggle room today, as I already mentioned the gpu change. But I should have arrival on Tuesday! I'm excited...

I think my biggest concern/question is intake/exhaust pattern with the H80i and what the fans are like stock with this setup. Should I buy more fans than what comes with the case? I'm interested in low noise and low temps if possible. My house is quite dusty/cat filled, so I'm already aware this will be an issue. I set up my H100 as a exhaust and that prolongs the need for cleaning the rad.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> That is quite a thorough mod of the SG10, great looking work. Must have taken quite a while to plan and execute and revise.
> 
> Great job. Very neat.


Thanks, I think I started this build at the beginning of this year and it evolved itself from an SG09 to an SG10. The compact nature of the case made it challenging but that's what made it fun.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klownicle*
> 
> Well after reading a recent review on the SG10, I've decided to take the plunge. And I'm coming from a 800D... Lol I've been wanting a smaller form factor because I never decided to go the water cooling route other than a H100. I have two SSD's in a Raid 0 and two WD Green's in a Raid 1 to carry over along with a i7 2600k and 16gb of memory.
> 
> My rig will be as follows;
> 
> 
> Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H80i
> Corsair Professional Series 760 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Platinum Power Supply AX760
> Silverstone 12.7mm SATA Interface Slot Load 6X Blu-Ray Writer with 8X CD/DVD RW Drive (SOB02)
> Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Z77 mATX DDR3 Intel LGA 1155 Motherboard
> Silverstone Tek Micro-ATX/DTX/Mini-ITX Aluminum Front Panel/Steel Body Mini Tower Computer Case SG10B, Black
> EVGA GeForce GTX760 2GB GDDR5 256bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready Graphics Card (02G-P4-2761-KR) Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2761-KR
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for this system? I've already seen while skimming this thread that reference coolers on the video card are much better in SFF builds so I cancelled my ACX eVGA. I didn't really need the SuperClocked as the difference is maybe 100mhz between mem/gpu respectively nor do I want the higher temps.
> 
> This should be a big culture shock for me, I did the same when I went from a SUV to a 2 seater sport hybrid Lol. It was ordered yesterday, so I technically have some wiggle room today, as I already mentioned the gpu change. But I should have arrival on Tuesday! I'm excited...
> 
> I think my biggest concern/question is intake/exhaust pattern with the H80i and what the fans are like stock with this setup. Should I buy more fans than what comes with the case? I'm interested in low noise and low temps if possible. My house is quite dusty/cat filled, so I'm already aware this will be an issue. I set up my H100 as a exhaust and that prolongs the need for cleaning the rad.


Depending on the ram used, and where it is located on the board, you might not be able to use all 4 sticks.
I am using Mushkin Redline, and the heatsinks on them won't clear the H80i radiator. There are some pics of the clearance in my build thread.
The H80i is pretty nice, and it is very very quiet. The stock fans are dampened, so they are pretty quiet. I have mine in a push/pull, exhausting out the back.
For added efficiency, I tapped off the exposed surface area of the radiator, to act as a shroud. I did the same with the case fans.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Love the great builds here. Here's mine:


Was following your build as I was planning mine out. I like what you did very much, and the end result looks great!
How is the noise? And can you give a ballpark on the total price of the water cooling components?


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Depending on the ram used, and where it is located on the board, you might not be able to use all 4 sticks.
> I am using Mushkin Redline, and the heatsinks on them won't clear the H80i radiator. There are some pics of the clearance in my build thread.
> The H80i is pretty nice, and it is very very quiet. The stock fans are dampened, so they are pretty quiet. I have mine in a push/pull, exhausting out the back.
> For added efficiency, I tapped off the exposed surface area of the radiator, to act as a shroud. I did the same with the case fans.


Lol, well, I suppose my;



Won't fly then...


----------



## signalpuke

I would just take the sinks off of the sets that don't fit. I took mine off just to inspect them, found that the pads didn't sit even on all of the chips.


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I would just take the sinks off of the sets that don't fit. I took mine off just to inspect them, found that the pads didn't sit even on all of the chips.


I just realized, you have the Rampage board in your build, I'll have the Maximus. Your board has the memory slots on each side of the cpu, mine will have them all on the right. So from the looks of it this won't be an issue.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Was following your build as I was planning mine out. I like what you did very much, and the end result looks great!
> How is the noise? And can you give a ballpark on the total price of the water cooling components?


There are 6 fans in there (4 AP-15's, a 80mm gelid and 180mm Silverstone) and they are all undervolted to 7v, to give an idea of the sound level. For the WC components, it's kind of hard to say because I reused some parts that were bought earlier in time at a different pricepoint, though WC parts don't tend to depreciate as much as other components. But if I had to give a rough ballpark of the value of the WC parts in the case I'd say ~$400.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klownicle*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for this system?


550W PSU is more than enough for this build already.

Semi-modular Seasonic G-550:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119

Also if you get a Silverstone PSU they are compatible with PP05 or PP06 short cable sets:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> 550W PSU is more than enough for this build already.
> 
> Semi-modular Seasonic G-550:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119
> 
> Also if you get a Silverstone PSU they are compatible with PP05 or PP06 short cable sets:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085


I'll take your word and save 50$ and go for the Silverstone, even thoe the Seasonic is cheaper I'm a stickler for options and name-brand unification.


----------



## yahu

@ catcherintherye - damn impressive build. Very well planned/implemented

@ klownicle, it looks like others have posted thoughts. The only other addition I would say is opt for a non-silverstone Blu-ray if you can find one. Silverstone doesn't make drives, they source them, so the unification aspect shouldn't be that big an issue, and you can save a bit of money.

For anyone doing these builds, don't forget the little parts! Stuff such as adapters for slim drives, brackets/converters if you prefer a more solid connection to the slim-line, fan pin adapters if your board doesn't have enough, etc., etc. Can save some "crap - I forgot about that" moments when you want to just sit down and get into it.


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @ catcherintherye - damn impressive build. Very well planned/implemented
> 
> @ klownicle, it looks like others have posted thoughts. The only other addition I would say is opt for a non-silverstone Blu-ray if you can find one. Silverstone doesn't make drives, they source them, so the unification aspect shouldn't be that big an issue, and you can save a bit of money.
> 
> For anyone doing these builds, don't forget the little parts! Stuff such as adapters for slim drives, brackets/converters if you prefer a more solid connection to the slim-line, fan pin adapters if your board doesn't have enough, etc., etc. Can save some "crap - I forgot about that" moments when you want to just sit down and get into it.


The slimdrive adapter is a definite need, but thankfully I have one from way back already. I wanted a slot load blu ray writer, I didn't do any research just saw that someone else bought this model from a review on newegg (even thoe newegg didn't sell it). It was just a added benefit that it was silverstone. Brand wise, I was more or less referring to the power supply. I think I should be ok for my initial build, will tweak as I see cable length and adapters are needed. Some of my parts arrive today but figures my case is in limbo land in UPS still due for arrival tomorrow thoe.


----------



## yahu

best of luck on the build!


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> best of luck on the build!


Motherboard, Cooler, and Slot-load came today. Slot-load actually came with a slimline adapter, how cute.







Contemplating taking apart my current build to do a os install as I have everything I need to do that part.


----------



## Klownicle

Everything came out perfect. I was able to get all my current stuff working with the wiring/adapters/parts. I LOVE this case. I'd take pictures but meh, its relativly the same as anything else on here. Thanks for all your help everyone!

I'll need to go back someday and re-wire some things when I decide to buy proper adapters.


----------



## yahu

^nice! Any pointers for other budding builders? I know a lot has been said on here, but new eyes/thoughts are always good.


----------



## chigundo

Just about finished, this thing is sleek. I'm thinking about putting in a slim dvd player afterall.. i found some on ebay, but i'm confused if/when/what kind of adapter I need that everyone is talking about. I assume the SATA cables and power cables from my PP05 kit won't help me here?


----------



## yahu

slimline SATA drives take a smaller SATA plug. Search slimline sata adapter on amazon or newegg to see examples.


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice! Any pointers for other budding builders? I know a lot has been said on here, but new eyes/thoughts are always good.


Well here's what I noticed;

It did not take two people to assemble the case frame, I took it apart numerous times without issue and assembled back up with each screw hole with easy. Perhaps it was just common knowlegde to start from the longest side first?
If anything was difficult, it was memory installation/removal etc, after the machine was built. Not alot of finger room.
Make sure you get the smallest powersupply possible for cable room. This may be retectified by using shorter cable kits, but I'm glad I bought what I did. That extra inch help a lot.
Be sure to hook up your 4 pin or 8 pin cpu power before any other heatsink/wiring connections. As most motherboards have this close to the top left of the board which ends up getting covered first. I had to go back and remove my rad and its fans. Thankfully didn't attach to cpu yet.
If your going to use a back-mount cpu bracket, mount this before the hard drives... Lulz
If you plan on using more than 2x 2.5 drives, you are really going to need different power adapter's becuase the L shape ones won't work well. There just isn't enough room to safely bend the cabling. I was able to get by with flush mounting my 2x 2.5 drives to the bottom slot of the 4 available. That way I had the room for the L cable.
FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS in the guide. I did, its a given, but ya never know!
Thats about it other than the obvious of making sure your slotload drive has or that you have the slimline adapter. A slimline adapter is a Sata+Power in one connector for those that dont' know.


----------



## yahu

good points. I tell ya, I pulled the 180mm fan off (since I wanted to flip it) and that really opened the case up and saved me having to pull things out cause I forgot something (like CPU power for example). I do have "bear paws" for hands, so that definitely made it easier.

I need to open up my case and get a shot of the 2.5 drives. I know I mounted mine on top of one another and I made sure my power wasn't stressing the SSD hardware, but it is tight in there.

BTW - I hadn't read that it takes two to disassemble/reassemble the case. It can definiely be done by one person. The instruction manual is good on some of these SFFs as they don't always go together the same as towers (there can be a certain order of things).


----------



## Klownicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good points. I tell ya, I pulled the 180mm fan off (since I wanted to flip it) and that really opened the case up and saved me having to pull things out cause I forgot something (like CPU power for example). I do have "bear paws" for hands, so that definitely made it easier.
> 
> I need to open up my case and get a shot of the 2.5 drives. I know I mounted mine on top of one another and I made sure my power wasn't stressing the SSD hardware, but it is tight in there.
> 
> BTW - I hadn't read that it takes two to disassemble/reassemble the case. It can definiely be done by one person. The instruction manual is good on some of these SFFs as they don't always go together the same as towers (there can be a certain order of things).


On the review that lead me to this case, it was stated as needing two people. I also had removed the fan to get more room


----------



## fleetfeather

a couple of quick questions regarding gtx770's.

1. reference cooled cards; are they chosen because of their dimensions, or because of their favorable cooling methods for the sg09/10?

2. any chance i could get a 'list' made up of 770's which will fit assuming i'm using the full depth Noctua NF-B9 92mm fans? I'll only be looking to use one 770 (no SLI) with a h80i cpu cooler and a asrock extreme4-m mobo.

thanks for reading!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

1. stock pushes heat out the back of the card,which means less heat in the case
2All of them.


----------



## fleetfeather

2ez, thanks


----------



## adjas

I actually prefer non reference cards.

They cool the gpu's much better, create much less noise, and the heat generated can be easily vented out with bigger, more silent fans on a case (if it's a properly designed case, that is)


----------



## fleetfeather

any chance of fitting a 920 kuhler in a sg10? haha


----------



## Spunky424

i ordered the PP05 short cable set for my EVGA 750W Gold PSU and it would not even start up my pc. has anyone else had this problem? when i use the original EVGA cables everything is fine. shorter cables will not let the computer boot. any help is appreciated.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunky424*
> 
> i ordered the PP05 short cable set for my EVGA 750W Gold PSU and it would not even start up my pc. has anyone else had this problem? when i use the original EVGA cables everything is fine. shorter cables will not let the computer boot. any help is appreciated.


PP05 is for Silverstone PSUs only. It will have an entirely different pinout than PSUs made by another OEM.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PP05 is for Silverstone PSUs only. It will have an entirely different pinout than PSUs made by another OEM.


thanks for some reason i thought all PSU's had the same pinout. guess not. well i guess I've got an unused PP05 cable set for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I actually prefer non reference cards.
> 
> They cool the gpu's much better, create much less noise, and the heat generated can be easily vented out with bigger, more silent fans on a case (if it's a properly designed case, that is)


if you don't mind me asking, what temps does your ACX cooled 780 produce under load?


----------



## signalpuke

Opened up the computer today.
All of the hardware is flash rusted -_- Only had this thing a few weeks.
Will upload a pic later, but all of the screws are brown/red.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, what temps does your ACX cooled 780 produce under load?


I'm getting temps of around 57c - 63c while gaming.

This is with my case fans at 12v, which I manually dial down (using Asus fan xpert) when not gaming.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I'm getting temps of around 57c - 63c while gaming.
> 
> This is with my case fans at 12v, which I manually dial down (using Asus fan xpert) when not gaming.


very interesting,

and you're using both the rear 120mm and top 180mm as exhaust correct? all left fans + the right fan are intake?


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> very interesting,
> 
> and you're using both the rear 120mm and top 180mm as exhaust correct? all left fans + the right fan are intake?


The top 120mm & 180mm are both exhaust

The bottom three (92mm x 2 & 120mm) are exhaust

The bottom 80mm is now exhaust

The top 180mm fan is pushing out hot air when I put my hand on it during gaming sessions.

The bottom 80mm is always pushing out cold air, even when gaming.

The CPU doesn't break 60c with a 4.4ghz overclock on 1.288v


----------



## signalpuke

You have all of your fans on exhaust?

Something I noticed:
If you put the 120mm side fan on intake, you can feel it just pushing the air straight across the front/bottom of the case, right on through to the 80mm opening and out the side.
I blocked the hole for the 80mm fan, where it attaches to the case. That keeps the mobo back side cool. The top fan can pull air out of that hole in the exterior of the right side of the case and past the VRM and CPU backplates.


----------



## adjas

whoops, typo.

"The bottom three (92mm x 2 & 120mm) are exhaust"

should read as

The bottom three (92mm x 2 & 120mm) are intake.

I should proof read my posts









thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Blackbart

My SG10 build:


http://imgur.com/eSUmq


----------



## yahu

^good to know that 140mm (I think from the looks of it) fan fits in that 120MM spot on the side, under the PSU. I always wondered but didn't try it out.


----------



## Blackbart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to know that 140mm (I think from the looks of it) fan fits in that 120MM spot on the side, under the PSU. I always wondered but didn't try it out.


It doesn't, the 140s are on the CPU and exhaust. The sides are 2x92+120 and another 92 on the GPU. The back exhaust doesn't fit the 140 round frame either (at least not with the thermal armor bump over the IO).

Specs below.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB Video Card
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P14 FLX 65.0 CFM 140mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9-1600 37.8 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9-1600 37.8 CFM 92mm Fan
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling 610W 80 PLUS Certified EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## nicbex

Hi! I've recently built a computer in this case. For the moment I'm running om Intels onboard-gpu but the plan is to buy either GTX770 or 7970. For the moment my fans are in default, with the top 180 as intake, back fan as exhaust and left 120 as exhaust. Even though i might win a few degrees from turning the top fan, I much more appreciate having a positive air pressure keeping dust out.

The question is, how should I arrange the fans if I buy the 80mm bottom fan? The manual is somewhat cryptic but seems to suggest turning the left 120 fan as an intake and using the bottom 80 as an exhaust? What if I add another 80/92mm to the left side?

Appreciate all the help


----------



## Blackbart

I wouldn't use the 80mm on the right of the case for anything, I'd rather block it off. It's not practical as an intake because there's no filter and you'd basically have the 120 and 80 blowing directly at each other. It's not practical as an exhaust because it immediately steals a large chunk of what the 120 is intaking. And it's not that good to leave it empty because the 120 is just still blowing a lot of air right out before it's had a chance to cool anything. I bought some black air conditioner filter from Home Depot for a few bucks, cut it to fit and set it on the 80mm vent, can't feel any leakage.


----------



## yahu

yeah...I totally looked at it through the vent and was thinking it was the rounded design.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbart*
> 
> I wouldn't use the 80mm on the right of the case for anything, I'd rather block it off. It's not practical as an intake because there's no filter and you'd basically have the 120 and 80 blowing directly at each other. It's not practical as an exhaust because it immediately steals a large chunk of what the 120 is intaking. And it's not that good to leave it empty because the 120 is just still blowing a lot of air right out before it's had a chance to cool anything. I bought some black air conditioner filter from Home Depot for a few bucks, cut it to fit and set it on the 80mm vent, can't feel any leakage.


I taped off the area the fan mounts to, but kept the opening to the outside air open. I have a fan/cooler on the cpu backplate that is pulling air from that hole, and out the top, keeping the back of the mobo cool.


----------



## vr4racer

Hi

I am new and just brought this case. This is my first MATX build i am usually accustom to full towers. Just a couple of questions if anyone is able to help me

1, Can the H80i or coolermaster seidon 120xl fit?
2, I was thinking of going 2 770 in sli would there be any problems with heat with the graphics card sandwich together?

Thanks


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbart*
> 
> My SG10 build:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eSUmq


Awesome build


----------



## nicbex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbart*
> 
> I wouldn't use the 80mm on the right of the case for anything, I'd rather block it off. It's not practical as an intake because there's no filter and you'd basically have the 120 and 80 blowing directly at each other. It's not practical as an exhaust because it immediately steals a large chunk of what the 120 is intaking. And it's not that good to leave it empty because the 120 is just still blowing a lot of air right out before it's had a chance to cool anything. I bought some black air conditioner filter from Home Depot for a few bucks, cut it to fit and set it on the 80mm vent, can't feel any leakage.


So what would your suggestion be? The left fan is defaulted to exhaust, which seems logical considering the PSU dumps hot air into the front of the chassis. Would it be better to place the 80mm fan in front of the GPU and let the left 120mm exhaust? Are air conditioner filter thicker/lets less air through compared to fan filters for computer fans?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am new and just brought this case. This is my first MATX build i am usually accustom to full towers. Just a couple of questions if anyone is able to help me
> 
> 1, Can the H80i or coolermaster seidon 120xl fit?
> 2, I was thinking of going 2 770 in sli would there be any problems with heat with the graphics card sandwich together?
> 
> Thanks


H80i fits, I am using it. The GPUs will probably be fine, they have three fans blowing directly on them.


----------



## ghostrider85

how do you guys setup the fans in this case? it looks like everything is intake?!


----------



## psyclum

there is 1 fan in the back that is designated as exhaust







but yah everything else is supposed to be intake. the idea is you want cool air coming into the case to cool down the CPU/GPU and the warm air will simply escape out wherever it can find room to. it's a fairly leaky case so there is no problem for warm air to find its way out so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there is 1 fan in the back that is designated as exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yah everything else is supposed to be intake. the idea is you want cool air coming into the case to cool down the CPU/GPU and the warm air will simply escape out wherever it can find room to. it's a fairly leaky case so there is no problem for warm air to find its way out so i wouldn't worry.


the problem is that much more air is coming in than going out, it will create turbulence resulting to hot spots, you want airflow not air pressure. i'm tthinking about getting this case and flipping the top 180mm fan.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the problem is that much more air is coming in than going out, it will create turbulence resulting to hot spots, you want airflow not air pressure. i'm tthinking about getting this case and flipping the top 180mm fan.


That's what I did, so that it could exhaust...but I am going to flip it back, to see if I can get lower GPU temps. Might even try making the rear an intake, and the three on the side, exhaust. Flipping fans is free.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the problem is that much more air is coming in than going out, it will create turbulence resulting to hot spots, you want airflow not air pressure. i'm tthinking about getting this case and flipping the top 180mm fan.


if you can FIND a spot inside a case as small as a SG10 that a "hot spot" can develop... i'd be impressed







a hot spot can only develop if there is enough space where dead air can form and accumulate heat







if every single spot inside the case has some form of airflow, it's hard for a hot spot to develop


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> *if you can FIND a spot inside a case as small as a SG10 that a "hot spot" can develop... i'd be impressed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hot spot can only develop if there is enough space where dead air can form and accumulate heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if every single spot inside the case has some form of airflow, it's hard for a hot spot to develop


behind the mobo tray where the drives are


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> behind the mobo tray where the drives are


the AP181 actually blows some air down there. if you took the AP181 off you'll see there is a small slot where the air from the ap181 will go through to the back side of the mobo. not alot of airflow, but lets face it, HDD doesn't need that much cooling. besides. a good portion of that space is also used for wire management... you using so much power you need to cool down the wires?


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the AP181 actually blows some air down there. if you took the AP181 off you'll see there is a small slot where the air from the ap181 will go through to the back side of the mobo. not alot of airflow, but lets face it, HDD doesn't need that much cooling. besides. a good portion of that space is also used for wire management... you using so much power you need to cool down the wires?


actually placing hard disk behind CPU is a horrible design.

it will significantly reduce the life span of your traditional hard disk.

but the lots of SSDs are alright.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if you can FIND a spot inside a case as small as a SG10 that a "hot spot" can develop... i'd be impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hot spot can only develop if there is enough space where dead air can form and accumulate heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if every single spot inside the case has some form of airflow, it's hard for a hot spot to develop


Between the H80i rad and Titan on my build, I can get 50c hot spots there, when the CPU is in the 30s. It heats up the radiator, ram, and chipset.
That is why I am going to flip the directions of all of my fans, just to see how it works. I didn't do this at first, because I figured the air in the case was cooler than the GPU exhaust. Wanted as fresh of air as I could get for the radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> actually placing hard disk behind CPU is a horrible design.
> 
> it will significantly reduce the life span of your traditional hard disk.
> 
> but the lots of SSDs are alright.


HDD get hot, especially if they are 7200+ RPM. SSDs run cool, because they don't have any moving parts. The problem is, they conduct heat, so if you mount ANYTHING behind the chipset, it is effectively warming up the ambient temps in that area of the case. The back of the chipset will get in the 60-70c range, so the cooler you can keep it, the further you can push the OC.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> actually placing hard disk behind CPU is a horrible design.
> 
> it will significantly reduce the life span of your traditional hard disk.
> 
> but the lots of SSDs are alright.


any particular reason you say this? if it's a thermal reason, you might want to check the SG09/SG10 and you will see that PART of the AP181 DOES hang over to the back side of the mobo tray and SOME of the airflow from the ap181 does go to the back of the mobo tray as well as between the mobo and mobo tray to cool down both the HDD AND the back side of the mobo trey which would eliminate the "back side of the chip / chipset heating up" issue in fact by changing the direction of the airflow to exhaust on the AP181, you lose that benefit simply because there is no direct airflow over the back side of the mobo / mobo tray. i would suggest you guys open up your cases and take another look at how the AP181 is positioned and see the resulting airflow profile from that positioning.


----------



## Flaskehals

Will a Corsair H80i fit in this case with a GPU in the top PCI-E slot?

I've been torn between different cases and made two threads on this forum about it, but this case seem to have none of the compromises of the other cases I was looking at. Only thing I have to worry about is if I want a sleek front or a more radiator-styled front









Maybe I should add my setup to get a full valuation in this case?
SG09/10
Intel i5 4670k
Asus Gryphon Z87 - I'm familiar with Asus and it's cheaper than the Gigabyte sniper
Corsair H80i

Reusing memory, psu, gpu and ssd.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> actually placing hard disk behind CPU is a horrible design.
> 
> it will significantly reduce the life span of your traditional hard disk.


Not so.
_"A common misconception is that a colder hard drive will last longer than a hotter hard drive. A study by Google showed the reverse to be true. Hard drives with average temperatures below 27 °C had a failure rate worse than hard drives with the highest reported average temperature of 50 °C, and a failure rate at least twice as high as the optimum temperature range of 37 °C to 46 °C."_
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Minimizing_Hard_Disk_Drive_Failure_and_Data_Loss/Environmental_Control


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaskehals*
> 
> Will a Corsair H80i fit in this case with a GPU in the top PCI-E slot?
> 
> I've been torn between different cases and made two threads on this forum about it, but this case seem to have none of the compromises of the other cases I was looking at. Only thing I have to worry about is if I want a sleek front or a more radiator-styled front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should add my setup to get a full valuation in this case?
> SG09/10
> Intel i5 4670k
> Asus Gryphon Z87 - I'm familiar with Asus and it's cheaper than the Gigabyte sniper
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Reusing memory, psu, gpu and ssd.


Yes, see my build thread.


----------



## pcoutu17

How do non-blower style gpus perform in this case? I'm trying to stretch the limits with a HD 7990 in a SFF case now that the price has dropped to within range of the 780 and dual 7970. The SG10 and the lian-li PC-V354 seem to be my best bet if it's possible. Otherwise, I guess I'm looking at having to step up to a 350D or PC-A04.


----------



## yahu

^I don't personally have experience testing a non-blower-style GPU setup but the SG09/SG10 is a small space to work in so as long as you setup good positive airflow it should do fairly well. Most have intake down low and exhaust up top with good success.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> How do non-blower style gpus perform in this case? I'm trying to stretch the limits with a HD 7990 in a SFF case now that the price has dropped to within range of the 780 and dual 7970. The SG10 and the lian-li PC-V354 seem to be my best bet if it's possible. Otherwise, I guess I'm looking at having to step up to a 350D or PC-A04.


that depends on whether you are talking about a single 7990 or a pair of 7990's


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that depends on whether you are talking about a single 7990 or a pair of 7990's


It would just be a single 7990. I can't see myself needing anything more until a suitable upgrade comes out down the road (aka no xfire with the 7990).


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> How do non-blower style gpus perform in this case? I'm trying to stretch the limits with a HD 7990 in a SFF case now that the price has dropped to within range of the 780 and dual 7970. The SG10 and the lian-li PC-V354 seem to be my best bet if it's possible. Otherwise, I guess I'm looking at having to step up to a 350D or PC-A04.


I tried Gigabyte 670 SLI in SG09 one day and I was extremely depressed with the result...the heat output from dual 670s had negative impact to other components in small enclosure and it sounded like a jet taking off, quite literally. I did my best to optimize airflow with grand total of 9 aftermarket fans, but the fundamental problem that this case is so small cannot be overcome.

I don't know much about 7990 other than it's essentialy 2 7970s in one, but if its heat output equals that of dual 7970s, the heat hell awaits your system









I ended up getting 680 Classified which is the best blower card you can get. Compared to 680 Lightning/7970 Matrix setup I now have 5/11(!) degree lower temps for CPU. Did I mention AMD cards this gen generates more heat than nvidia counterpart?


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I tried Gigabyte 670 SLI in SG09 one day and I was extremely depressed with the result...the heat output from dual 670s had negative impact to other components in small enclosure and it sounded like a jet taking off, quite literally. I did my best to optimize airflow with grand total of 9 aftermarket fans, but the fundamental problem that this case is so small cannot be overcome.
> 
> I don't know much about 7990 other than it's essentialy 2 7970s in one, but if its heat output equals that of dual 7970s, the heat hell awaits your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting 680 Classified which is the best blower card you can get. Compared to 680 Lightning/7970 Matrix setup I now have 5/11(!) degree lower temps for CPU. Did I mention AMD cards this gen generates more heat than nvidia counterpart?


From what I understand, one of the perks of the 7990 is that it requires less power and outputs less heat than the equivalent xfire solution. How much exactly, I'm not sure. The reason I'm thinking the SG10 may be viable is because of the number of fans it can fit to help exhaust all that extra air . However, your experience with the extra aftermarket fans may put an end to that idea.


----------



## Geomancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I disagree completely. All of my cards use air coolers and I get 10-20c less than reference coolers, with zero noise. I mostly use Arctic Coolers but have just put a Prolimatech MK-26 on my Titan with two Noctua P12 PWM fans and it has dropped close to 20c and is absolutely silent.


Does the mk-26 fit in the sg09?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> It would just be a single 7990. I can't see myself needing anything more until a suitable upgrade comes out down the road (aka no xfire with the 7990).


well... by definition, 7990 is already xfire







what you mean is no QUAD-fire with the 7990







but yah, there shouldn't be any problems for a SG10 to handle just 1 7990. it might get toasty with a pair of 7990's, but lets face it. a pair of 7990's will be toasty in ANY air cooled case







(even something as strong as a FT02







)


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I tried Gigabyte 670 SLI in SG09 one day and I was extremely depressed with the result...the heat output from dual 670s had negative impact to other components in small enclosure and it sounded like a jet taking off, quite literally. I did my best to optimize airflow with grand total of 9 aftermarket fans, but the fundamental problem that this case is so small cannot be overcome.
> 
> I don't know much about 7990 other than it's essentialy 2 7970s in one, but if its heat output equals that of dual 7970s, the heat hell awaits your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting 680 Classified which is the best blower card you can get. Compared to 680 Lightning/7970 Matrix setup I now have 5/11(!) degree lower temps for CPU. Did I mention AMD cards this gen generates more heat than nvidia counterpart?


I wouldn't exactly put the blame on the case, using SLI (or any two dual slot cards) on a Micro-ATX motherboard is the main culprit for less than ideal temperature results. When you have two cards stacked right on top of each other, they will always perform worse than on a full ATX motherboard where the cards could be installed further apart. You could have your system outside the case, and the temperatures likely won't be any better than in the SG09/SG10!


----------



## Spunky424

can anyone fill me in on how they clean their fan filters? run them under water? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well... by definition, 7990 is already xfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you mean is no QUAD-fire with the 7990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yah, there shouldn't be any problems for a SG10 to handle just 1 7990. it might get toasty with a pair of 7990's, but lets face it. a pair of 7990's will be toasty in ANY air cooled case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (even something as strong as a FT02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, it's technically considered xfire, but what I was saying is that it produces less heat than two separate cards. As for two 7990's, I can't see that ever happening, whether feasible or not. Thank you for the reply and confidence boost with the SG10 option.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geomancer*
> 
> Does the mk-26 fit in the sg09?


Yes. I was using one on my Titan before I moved it to my watercooled pc. However, you won't be able to use side fans.

I now have no intake fans at all on my SG09, just a 140mm on top as exhaust running at about 600rpm and a 120mm rear exhaust at 700rpm. I also use no filters. I found that by removing the filters and using an aftermarket gpu cooler such as the MK-26 or the Arctic Accelero, the case has plenty of airflow, and using a good cooler on the cpu (Megahalems), produced excellent temps, with no noise.


----------



## krismyklebust

Hello everyone!

I´m looking to build a new computer and I´m very interested in the SG10 for it´s small factor.
I intend to place the computer in a closed TV/AV bench/cabinet (it´d be a tight fit with only a few inches on each side and a few holes I´ve drilled to make room for cable management into the other parts of the bench. The dimensions are approximately: width: 52cm/20,5", depth: 37,5cm/14,7", height: 32cm/12,5").
I´ve read every page of this thread and wanted to double-check with people here before pulling the trigger and ordering the parts.

This is what I´ve put together (expensive, I know... but I really just want to build a computer that lasts a long time without having to do upgrades):
http://www.komplett.no/k/shoplist.aspx?mode=receive&si=1258880&su=8DACD02C-53E7-4855-8B6C-896C4B7D6813

My questions:

1. Will I be able to fit all of this into the SG10?
2. It might be hard to answer, but do you think it´s possible for my rig to house all of this and have OK temperatures
(considering I´m wanting to go for 2x Titan cards)?

Any and all help appreciated!









Regards,
Kristoffer.


----------



## signalpuke

Yeah, it will all fit.
Shouldn't be a problem in a cabinet, if you can open up the back and let the air vent out.
Completely closed won't work, it will be too hot.


----------



## krismyklebust

Unfortunately, I can't open the back since the bench is wall-mounted.I took a couple of picture real quick to better illustrate how things look.





The bench consists of five of these "compartments" mounted next to each other. I have one of those holes you can see in picture one, on each side of every compartment.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krismyklebust*
> 
> The bench consists of five of these "compartments" mounted next to each other. I have one of those holes you can see in picture one, on each side of every compartment.


That hole isn't going to move any air just by magic. If you close the compartment, then the SG10 - or any PC rig for that matter - will just sit there recycling it's own hot air.


----------



## krismyklebust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That hole isn't going to move any air just by magic. If you close the compartment, then the SG10 - or any PC rig for that matter - will just sit there recycling it's own hot air.


Thanks for the reply.
I suppose you´re right... Any suggestions of how I can make this work, then?

The middle compartment (the one next to where I´d be placing the computer) actually had a door with glass that I removed.
I´ll be adding speaker grill cloth in place of the glass so my center speaker can play sound through it.
I guess some of the hot air could escape that way if I somehow managed to move the air in there.
Perhaps I could cut out a square opening somewhere and mount a fan outside of the SG10, in the bench itself to move the air?
I´m open for some DIY work on the TV/AV bench, as long as it means no cutting holes in the top of the bench.

Could cutting an opening on the bottom and fitting a fan there to pull hot air from inside and pushing it outside work ?
(the bench is wall-mounted 8-10 inches from the floor).
I´m also open to moving the PC to the compartment on the far right side and mounting a fan on the side in the media cabinet.
That should do the trick, surely? =)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krismyklebust*
> 
> Could cutting an opening on the bottom and fitting a fan there to pull hot air from inside and pushing it outside work ?
> (the bench is wall-mounted 8-10 inches from the floor).
> I´m also open to moving the PC to the compartment on the far right side and mounting a fan on the side in the media cabinet.
> That should do the trick, surely? =)


Yeah, fans in the base of the compartment is a good start, and then you need a way to get it out after it's warm. As much of the intake air as possible needs to be offered to the PC. Since the SG10 prefers to intake its air from sides and top it might be tricky to route fresh air to the right spots.

What you often see in e.g. desk builds is a load of fans pulling in fresh air, and just vents for exhaust. Because one or two fans don't have the strength to fill a big volume like the compartment you describe, it might need quite a few. Measure the internal volume of your compartment and calculate how many fans would be needed to fill that volume every second.

Another option is watercooling because it means you can move the heat from CPU and GPUs to exactly where you want it. For example you can have the radiator external to the SG10 and mount it in the compartment floor so it always gets fresh air.


----------



## krismyklebust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Another option is watercooling because it means you can move the heat from CPU and GPUs to exactly where you want it. For example you can have the radiator external to the SG10 and mount it in the compartment floor so it always gets fresh air.


Interesting suggestion! I did not think of that!
Could you point me in the direction/name a good solution for watercooling and I´ll have a look to see if I can mount the radiator in the compartment floor or not?
Thanks in advance


----------



## signalpuke

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/47800_40
You can put the pump/res/radiator in another compartment, and just have the tubes entering where the SG-10 is.
Would be cool to light it up, and leave the top off to show it off.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krismyklebust*
> 
> Could you point me in the direction/name a good solution for watercooling and I´ll have a look to see if I can mount the radiator in the compartment floor or not?


Just to warn you, watercooling is a whole separate branch of PC building. There are plenty of all-in-one solutions for cooling just your CPU but nothing mainstream where the tubing can be extended outside the case. So for that, and for cooling CPU and both GPUs together, you would have to go custom.

I would be happy to offer you advice about this, as would many in this forum, but it's not something that will just plug-and-play if you understand my meaning.


----------



## krismyklebust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just to warn you, watercooling is a whole separate branch of PC building. There are plenty of all-in-one solutions for cooling just your CPU but nothing mainstream where the tubing can be extended outside the case. So for that, and for cooling CPU and both GPUs together, you would have to go custom.
> 
> I would be happy to offer you advice about this, as would many in this forum, but it's not something that will just plug-and-play if you understand my meaning.


Noted. Thanks.
If I can pull this off by installing fans in the media cabinet/bench itself I´d rather do that.
Maybe I can move the PC to the compartment on the far right side and install something like this: http://www.coolerguys.com/840556093145.html as far up as possible, to exhaust/push hot air out of the compartment/media bench.
I could place the SG10 sideways so the rear faces the exhaust fans and place some intake fans as deep into the compartment floor (towards the wall) as possible so the air would (hopefully) come up and into the cabinet where the 120mm + 92mm + 92mm fans would be pushing air onto the GPUs.
Do you think that would be sufficient..?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krismyklebust*
> 
> to exhaust/push hot air out of the compartment/media bench.


Bear in mind, exhaust fans will just pull out whatever air is in front of them, whether it's hot or not. Focus on the intake fans, if they are bringing in plenty of fresh air, then by definition the inside of the compartment will become cooler. Then I think you can just make an opening at the top of the compartment (perhaps with loudspeaker cloth) and let natural pressure exhaust the air.

(Personally I would go with four large slow spinning fans, one at each corner of the bottom of the compartment, and just have the PC in the middle, oriented normally.)


----------



## diazalon

Hey guys I was wondering if the Phanteks ph-tc14pe would fit with a gtx 780 on a Maximus vi gene or z87m extreme 4 or z87m plus or the gryphon z87

Thanks!


----------



## Noskcaj

My volenti cooler broke. What would be the best/cheapest radiator and pump setup for a SG09 with i7-2600k and 7950


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Does anyone know if the be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 will fit in the sg10? Also what's a good 180mm fan replacement? Thanks!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyJerzey*
> 
> Does anyone know if the be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 will fit in the sg10? Also what's a good 180mm fan replacement? Thanks!


yes, and another silverstone one.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I was reading up on the specs on the dark rock pro 2 and it seems like its just 5mm too tall for the case


----------



## Swiksta

Hey Everyone,

I'm only new here although I've been checking out this Forum every now and then 
I've semi recently got myself a SG10 and am loving it!
Although lately I have started getting worried about my PC temperatures.
My latest recordings have been (These are gaming temperatures)
CPU: 37°C
Motherboard: 40°C
GPU: 70°C (Fan is on Auto)
Game used: *Rage* with GFX settings maxed of course!

I am currently using the SG10 stock fans and I haven't change airflow directions.
Top fan = Intake
Back fan = outtake
Side fan = Intake

My GPU also has 2 fans which pull in air (although these fans are right up against my sound card)

Anyhow my questions are...
_1. Are these safe temperatures?

2. What can I do to lower these temperatures without reverting to Liquid cooling?

3. Should I leave the PSU Cooler cover on as it's blocking most of the top fan? (the cover has a fan on either side of the heat sink, one pulls while the other pushes out through the back fan which also pushes)

4. Is it worth replacing the PSU cooler or should I just buy more fans for the 3 empty spots on the Case? IF so any suggestions on a new psu cooler/fans_

my build
Motherboard: *MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z*
Processor: *Intel Core i5 3570K*
CPU Cooler: *Thermaltake Frio OCK CPU Cooler*
GPU: *ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II*
SoundCard: *Xonar DX*
RAM: *F3-2133C9D-16GXH (2x Gskill ripjaws 2133 8gb)*
SSD: *Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD*
HD: *2 x 2TB Western digital Sata III HD*
Case: *Silverstone Strider Plus 850W ST85F-P*


----------



## rossb

My 2 cents worth:

1. Your temps are fine. The GPU is a at the higher end of the range for a DirectCU II but nothing to be alarmed about.

2. The most useful suggestion I can make is to try flipping the top fan to exhaust. Some of us have found that this produces GPU temps 10-20 degrees cooler, particularly with non-reference coolers such as the DirectCU.

3. I assume you mean the CPU cooler. I don't know the answer because I am not familiar with this cooler but would *guess* that taking the cover off would not make much difference.

4. Your cpu temps are perfectly okay. I wouldn't bother changing the CPU cooler. You could buy some 92mm fans but my experience is that they don't add much in terms of airflow and have to be run at high speed - ie loud - to be of any noticeable effect, and even then you might only improve temps by a couple of degrees. In my SG09 I have _no_ intake fans. I run only a 140mm top fan as an exhaust at low speed (5v), a rear fan also at low speed (700 rpm) and rely on the gpu taking in air from the vents. My GPU temps on my 780 with ACX cooler rarely go above 60 degrees.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Asetek makes an all in one CPU and GPU cooler in one. Only pump and radiator. No fans tho


----------



## Swiksta

Thanks Rossb,
I've inverted the top fan and also gone over my cable management (Which I'm pretty impressed with considering having a large cpu cooler and gfx card)
Sadly I won't have the chance to do some proper testing until 32 hours time although idling temperatures seem to be alright
cpu: 19°C mb: 24°C Gpu: 25°C (I've also increased the speed of my cpu cooler)
And yes I did mean my CPU cooler ( not psu







)

I'm probably going to define my fan speeds for my GPU via GPUTWEEK. (The gpu fans seem to sit on 20% until the gpu gets close to 60°C degrees. going to make idling speeds 40% and probably increase to 60% @ 60°C )


----------



## Swiksta

That's my build... It's not as impressive as some of the ones here but it does the job pretty well


----------



## signalpuke

Cool CPU cooler! How do you like it?


----------



## Kold

Hello everyone. It's been a long time since I built a PC and I'm getting ready to do it again. My last build was in a Corsair 800D and .. I want to go the opposite route this time. I just have a couple questions. Has anyone here owned a Prodigy M as well and could give a comparison on which they thought was the better case for large GPU, PSU, cable management, and cooling. Also, I am just now learning about these short cable kits. Do they only come with Silver Stone PSUs? Thanks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nobody owns a prodigy M,they start selling in October. This case is fine for dual cards (and is smaller than prodigy) but prodigy well,looks nice.


----------



## Cheesepolice

I got my SG10 today, but the provided fans are alot louder than expected. Is there a trick to it? The cable of the side fan is too short to reach the fan header of the motherboard, so I hooked all fans up to the provided molex-connector.


----------



## yahu

you might want to check with rossb (top post on this page) as it sounds like he has his SG09 set for silent running.


----------



## Cheesepolice

I guess the easiest option would be to hook them up to the motherboard and control the speed from bios, but that would mean disconnecting the side intake fan due to cable length.


----------



## catcherintherye

Get some 5v or 7v resisters.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesepolice*
> 
> I got my SG10 today, but the provided fans are alot louder than expected. Is there a trick to it? The cable of the side fan is too short to reach the fan header of the motherboard, so I hooked all fans up to the provided molex-connector.


Depends how much silence you want. If you just want it a little quieter, run the 180mm fan on slow speed and - as suggested above - use a 5v or 7v resistor cable with one or both fans. I would also suggest trying the top fan as exhaust rather than intake, since it can improve GPU temps, and therefore quieten your GPU fans.

For more quiet still, use different fans - I like a 120mm 800rpm Noiseblocker eloop as the rear exhaust and 140mm Noiseblocker PK-2 run at 5v (or 700rpm) in the top position as an exhaust fan. Any quality fans run at slow speed - ie 700-800rpm - will be fine. You could also try removing the filters, which significantly improves airflow and allows you to run slower (and quieter) fans. The benefits of filters are overrated anyway IMO. Avoid any temptation to use 92mm side fans, since they produce a lot of noise and very little airflow.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesepolice*
> 
> I guess the easiest option would be to hook them up to the motherboard and control the speed from bios, but that would mean disconnecting the side intake fan due to cable length.


You would need pwm fans for that


----------



## Cheesepolice

Starting to come together nicely now. Just need a GPU, but I'll wait for the newest from AMD... I think. Got enough power to play CS:GO on medium/high @ 1080p and BF3 on low @ 720p with good framerate.


----------



## Iceandele

And... After many months of procrastination, It's Alive!!








Not enough time to do sleeving and carbon fiber films before school starts though..


----------



## Noskcaj

Does anyone want me to do a tutorial for sleeving and changing the length of the internal power cable?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Does anyone want me to do a tutorial for sleeving and changing the length of the internal power cable?


Yes please!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceandele*
> 
> And... After many months of procrastination, It's Alive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough time to do sleeving and carbon fiber films before school starts though..


That, sir, is nucking futs! I like!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceandele*
> 
> And... After many months of procrastination, It's Alive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough time to do sleeving and carbon fiber films before school starts though..


You now have the biggest working watercooler an an SG09 and the second biggest ever. (My volenti was biggest but broke from a lack of cash money)


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

To those who used a Noctua NH-D14 , how did you get the bottom sidepanel on, without taking off the side 120mm fan?


----------



## yahu

^I don't think mine interfered but I can't recall if I had ever had both installed at the same time (PSU forced me to move to 92mm). I don't think I noticed a 120mm would get in the way though, but it could be that my particular mobo layout was setup so that it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

so theres no standard positioning of the cpu socket? Im using a Maximus V Gene


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LadYKilleR8520*
> 
> so theres no standard positioning of the cpu socket? Im using a Maximus V Gene


my interpretation of your issue is that the nh-d14 heatsink fans are protruding too far out from the base of the mobo that you can attach the side panel. Am I on the money here?

Wait no, I misread. I think I see what's going on now; you're side panel 120mm fan is hitting the 'top' of the d14 cooler as you try to close the case, yes?

How thick is the 120mm fan you're using on the side panel?


----------



## nicbex

I had the same problem but it was easy to solve. I just sawed off the plastic corner of the side fan. It fits perfectrly now


----------



## yahu

I'm running a fx-8350 on an MSI board, so it is placed a bit differently. Not by a lot seeing that we're both talking the same form factor, but it could have been enough that I didn't notice.


----------



## adicted

Guys i have a problem, no PP05 cables set here to buy, so is it possible to menage normal lenght cables in case if there is Zalman Reserator 3 max, gtx 780 and 2 ram modules? If someone did with full lenght cables please let me know and post photo to see how. If not, i must just leave case open for a while until i get PP05? Thanks for help!


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

I solved it.. I just removed the 120mm fan and replaced it with a 92mm one.. take note though, the NHD14 goes over the top of the 92mm fans.. with at least half a millimeter distance, theyre almost touching.. which is quite good.. this gives a support if ever the case gets moved alot..


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

Sorry double post


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adicted*
> 
> Guys i have a problem, no PP05 cables set here to buy, so is it possible to menage normal lenght cables in case if there is Zalman Reserator 3 max, gtx 780 and 2 ram modules? If someone did with full lenght cables please let me know and post photo to see how. If not, i must just leave case open for a while until i get PP05? Thanks for help!


how many HDDs and SSDs are you putting inside the case?


----------



## adicted

Just one 500gb samsung ssd nothing else. It will be my gaming pc, if i need more storage i will get usb 3 extern hdd and problem solved.
I expecting stuff i ordered today and tomorrow, hope everything fit in.
I forgot to say i will use the silent pro gold 1000w cooler master its full 180mm long, because soon i can i think to upgrade with 1 more evga gtx 780 oc .
You think it will work?


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adicted*
> 
> Just one 500gb samsung ssd nothing else. It will be my gaming pc, if i need more storage i will get usb 3 extern hdd and problem solved.
> I expecting stuff i ordered today and tomorrow, hope everything fit in.
> I forgot to say i will use the silent pro gold 1000w cooler master its full 180mm long, because soon i can i think to upgrade with 1 more evga gtx 780 oc .
> You think it will work?


i am using a antec high current pro 750w which is a 180mm one as well,
worked perfectly fine for me even with it's long cable, there is some photo in the first page


----------



## adicted

Thanks for info i see the photos! I post build when i finish it!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I just bought the SG10. Haven't transplanted anything yet, but subbing.


----------



## adicted

Just finished my build, everything fit and work. I ghot a sg10b, g1 sniper m5, Intel i7 4770k, evga gtx 780 sc with acx, Zalman Reserator 3 max and 500gr ssd samsund 8400 series, Psu is cooler master silent pro hybrid 850w gold 80. . Little problem was mounting the Zalman but just because i never did a build up of pc, but everything else went smoothly.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LadYKilleR8520*
> 
> I solved it.. I just removed the 120mm fan and replaced it with a 92mm one.. take note though, the NHD14 goes over the top of the 92mm fans.. with at least half a millimeter distance, theyre almost touching.. which is quite good.. this gives a support if ever the case gets moved alot..


Hello!

I had to do exactly that too. I put a 92mm side fan where the 120mm was because of the huge nh-d14 heatsink!

I also have an AMD HD7950 DCII which has a 3 slot cooler and I had to use the top pci-e slot because of that. The cpucooler and the gpu actually touches, I've placed some material in between so I hope my gpu will be ok. It has been working fine so far!

Specs:
SG09b
Asrock Z77 Extreme4-m
Intel i5-3570K Noctua NH-D14
8GB RAM
ASUS HD7950 DCII
FD Newton R2 650W semimodular
OCZ Agility 3
500 GB HDD

I'm thinking about doing some changes to my fan setup. Lesser fans and top fan as exhaust.

I really like the size of the case, it's very nice to just disconnect it, place it under my arm and take it downstairs to my tv to watch some movies.

Take care!

/Jakob "the Swede" Eriksson


----------



## Syzygy1290

Anyone know if this card will fit in the SG09/10?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161420

EDIT: What about the 07/08?


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I had to do exactly that too. I put a 92mm side fan where the 120mm was because of the huge nh-d14 heatsink!
> 
> I also have an AMD HD7950 DCII which has a 3 slot cooler and I had to use the top pci-e slot because of that. The cpucooler and the gpu actually touches, I've placed some material in between so I hope my gpu will be ok. It has been working fine so far!
> 
> Specs:
> SG09b
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4-m
> Intel i5-3570K Noctua NH-D14
> 8GB RAM
> ASUS HD7950 DCII
> FD Newton R2 650W semimodular
> OCZ Agility 3
> 500 GB HDD
> 
> I'm thinking about doing some changes to my fan setup. Lesser fans and top fan as exhaust.
> 
> I really like the size of the case, it's very nice to just disconnect it, place it under my arm and take it downstairs to my tv to watch some movies.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> /Jakob "the Swede" Eriksson


Dont worry about the GPU PCB touching the heatsink, so long as there is no metal to metal touching, then your good to go.
Dont worry about the NH-D14 weight either, the side 92mm fans actually touch the NH-D14 before the GPU PCB does. this makes it that the side center 92mm fans carry the NHD14 and support its weight, making the NH-D14 a very good cooler for this case.

My little problem with this case is the fact that it's near impossible to install a carrying handle on top of it, due to the weight of the entire system, the ASUS Rog Boards are quite heavier than most boards plus the 1kilo+ weight of the NH-D14.

I live in the Philippines, and it gets quite hot here during the summer, the NH-D14 can really help with the cooling

Have a good time with the case...


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adicted*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my build, everything fit and work. I ghot a sg10b, g1 sniper m5, Intel i7 4770k, evga gtx 780 sc with acx, Zalman Reserator 3 max and 500gr ssd samsund 8400 series, Psu is cooler master silent pro hybrid 850w gold 80. . Little problem was mounting the Zalman but just because i never did a build up of pc, but everything else went smoothly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceandele*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And... After many months of procrastination, It's Alive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough time to do sleeving and carbon fiber films before school starts though..










these rigs are friggin amazing!









good job!


----------



## lethmetal

Hi guys

just recently bought and build a nice sg09 and so far i am impressed by the case design, and i am one of the few who likes the front. smile.gif
i made the following build

intel i5 4670 cpu
noctua NH-U12s cpu cooler
gigabyte gtx 770 gpu
corsair ax760 psu
kingston hyperx ddr3 cl9 2x4gb ram
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H - Haswell motherboard.

and its working super great.

and as it is with nerds and their pc's, we like to upgrade and add stuff smile.gif

as of now i only have the 180mm top fan, the 120 back and side fan and the cpu noctua fan.
so now i am thinking about adding 2 noctua 92mm fans to the side to cool my gpu even better.

ive browsed some of the previous threads and seen different fan setups.

so what can u recommend? is it worth the two extra side fans? and should i go full intake with the side fans and flip the top fan for exhaust?

the sidefans on full intake wont go and disturb the gpu fans?

working on som build pictures soon and pictures of my custom aluminum carry case i made for when i visit my friends half the country away

made the case a few days ago with 3mm aluminum and 20mm foam padding on the inside, so my little sg09 should bew protected.


----------



## adjas

That is one great case in a case.

Great looking aluminium carry case holder, slightly better protection than the cloth silverstone sugo pack



http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Carrying-Series-SUGO-PACK/dp/B001NPEBLA


----------



## Nissejacke

I've done some changes to my fansetup today. Basically now I have 80mm bottom right as intake, 92mm bottom left middle intake (and cpucooler support, thanks Ladykiller8520) and then the rear 120mm as exhaust, top 180mm as exhaust aswell.
I found the top 180mm fan to be too loud so that one now runs on lower volt, that also goes for the 92mm on bottom left side.

Early build with Hyper 212 evo cooler.


New cooler, Noctua NH-D14, used my wife's graphics card on the other pci-e x16 slot.


Today I turned that fan around to use as intake.


Tight!


Very happy with the temperatures after my changes. After a short run of OCCT with focus on heat I got the cpu up to 68 degrees C.
After 30 min of gaming my gpu showed 55 degrees C at most.

Take care!

/Jakob


----------



## Cheesepolice

I've ordered a XFX 7870 for my SFF rig. I might upgrade to another MB, CPU and PSU later on and was wondering how crossfire performs in this case if I see the need for more performance down the road.

The specific model I ordered is this: http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_HD_7870/FX-787A-CDFC
Will the temps in crossfire be troublesome or is it just a matter of noise? Doable or a absolute nay?


----------



## diazalon

Do you guys know if this PSU would fit in the sg09? its on sale and is amazing and cheap. Would the cables be to long to have a huge heatsink like the phanteks ph-tc14pe to be inside? Shold i spend an extra like $60 for the silverstone silver 750w with pp05
thanks for your help!


----------



## yahu

^I don't see any link to the PSU in question?

Cheese - temps will likely get toasty with multi-GPU but it should be doable with proper airflow.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I don't see any link to the PSU in question?
> 
> Cheese - temps will likely get toasty with multi-GPU but it should be doable with proper airflow.


I borrowed a 5870 and it reached 70 degrees running Furmark. I'll check the 7870 once it gets here, if it get's toasty with just one I'll drop the idea but if it's within reasonable temperatures I might just opt for a multi-gpu solution down the road.

My SG10 isn't too bad actually, the airflow is good and my CPU can idle at 26 degrees with the hyper 212. I bet adding two additional 92mm fans on the side will increase the airflow over the GPU's and help cool them.


----------



## LadYKilleR8520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesepolice*
> 
> I've ordered a XFX 7870 for my SFF rig. I might upgrade to another MB, CPU and PSU later on and was wondering how crossfire performs in this case if I see the need for more performance down the road.
> 
> The specific model I ordered is this: http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_HD_7870/FX-787A-CDFC
> Will the temps in crossfire be troublesome or is it just a matter of noise? Doable or a absolute nay?


If you plan to crossfire that type of card, I strongly suggest you add the 2 92mm fans and the right 80mm fan... as that GPU uses a very open shroud, the best case airflow you could follow is like this:



This is assuming you have a closed loop cooler on the rear 120mm fan, or a tower cooler blowing towards the rear 120mm fan


----------



## adjas

I've got my fans set up as such, and so far so good.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LadYKilleR8520*
> 
> If you plan to crossfire that type of card, I strongly suggest you add the 2 92mm fans and the right 80mm fan... as that GPU uses a very open shroud, the best case airflow you could follow is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This is assuming you have a closed loop cooler on the rear 120mm fan, or a tower cooler blowing towards the rear 120mm fan


Wouldnt there be very bad turbulence, with fans blowing in opposite direction right next to each other??
I think it would just be better to bear with the slightly higher cpu temp and use the top fan as exhaust


----------



## hermit1007

I tried pretty every kind of setup for fans and I can safely say top 180mm as intake is bad in almost every case.


----------



## max789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I tried pretty every kind of setup for fans and I can safely say top 180mm as intake is bad in almost every case.


How so?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LadYKilleR8520*
> 
> If you plan to crossfire that type of card, I strongly suggest you add the 2 92mm fans and the right 80mm fan... as that GPU uses a very open shroud, the best case airflow you could follow is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> This is assuming you have a closed loop cooler on the rear 120mm fan, or a tower cooler blowing towards the rear 120mm fan


Think I'll just drop the idea of crossfire. I've picked up the XFX 7870 today and it reaches 87 degrees in furmark and 82 degrees ingame. The fan profile is very conservative tho, so I can't hear it over the case fans. Fans are spinning at 50% at 82 degrees.


----------



## yahu

the loudest fan in my system is the 180 in most situations. I've been meaning to replace it with the biggest Noctua that'll fit, but haven't had the time to mess with it. I was going to do that during the build but I apparently ordered one too few Noctua's and added that to my NH-D14 setup instead.


----------



## Whirly

I'm just starting an SG-10 build. It's been vaguely discussed on this thread, but thought I'd mention that the EVGA GTX780 Classified does seem to fit despite being 5.94 inches wide against the recommended maximum 5.7 inches.

The concern is the clearance on the left-hand side - there's plenty of space to the case edge, but fans installed on the left side intrude and there could be trouble getting the power cable attached to the board with the stock 120mm x 25mm fan on the front end of the left side.

I'm using 92mm x 14mm Noctua fans, including replacing the stock 120mm x 25mm fan to give more breathing room.

I'm waiting for the cooler to arrive (H80i) so I've just done a light inspection attaching the GPU card without the mobo in the case - I'll confirm when it's all properly installed.


----------



## Whirly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I've got my fans set up as such, and so far so good.


This fan set up is the one that makes the most sense to me. It is as per the manual and supports the case strategy of positive pressure. I think having the left-side all intake with the right-side 80mm as an exhaust makes a lot of sense with overclocked and/or SLI GPU boards; this set-up should create good airflow over the GPUs and remove some of the heat via the right vent that would otherwise affect CPU cooling without compromising pressure.

I personally don't like the idea of using the 180mm as intake as other posters have suggested. I'm interested to know if the numbers support it. Given that heat rises, doesn't using the top fan as an intake put you at an immediate disadvantage? This is all pure speculation though.

Also, you don't mention what the PSU is doing? I reckon (again in support of positive pressure) you want it taking in fresh-air from the front) to support front-to-back airflow. The manual Q&A section also specifically states that Silverstone engineers saw no impact from internal PSU exhaust.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> the loudest fan in my system is the 180 in most situations. I've been meaning to replace it with the biggest Noctua that'll fit, but haven't had the time to mess with it. I was going to do that during the build but I apparently ordered one too few Noctua's and added that to my NH-D14 setup instead.


what helped me silence the fans (especially the 180mm) was connecting them all to my motherboard fan headers, and controlling them from there.

So when on light loads, the fans are barely spinning (totally silent)

when gaming, I turn them all up (via software bundled with my mobo) to help cool the PC.


----------



## Whirly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> what helped me silence the fans (especially the 180mm) was connecting them all to my motherboard fan headers, and controlling them from there.
> 
> So when on light loads, the fans are barely spinning (totally silent)
> 
> when gaming, I turn them all up (via software bundled with my mobo) to help cool the PC.


This sounds like a good plan to me.. I'd certainly be wary of replacing the 180mm with the largest Noctua (currently 140mm) because the manual specifically states that will reduce performance - the key issue will be the loss of the airflow to the hard drive mount area contributed by the 180mm overhang. I thought that was a particularly neat aspect of the design.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whirly*
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of using the 180mm as intake as other posters have suggested. I'm interested to know if the numbers support it. Given that heat rises, doesn't using the top fan as an intake put you at an immediate disadvantage? This is all pure speculation though.
> 
> Also, you don't mention what the PSU is doing? I reckon (again in support of positive pressure) you want it taking in fresh-air from the front) to support front-to-back airflow. The manual Q&A section also specifically states that Silverstone engineers saw no impact from internal PSU exhaust.


I'm using a 500W psu which pulls air from the front, I would have to get a better one for xfire. using the 180mm fan as intake is how the case is at default, but I did see an increase in temp with it blowing air down over the components, so I switched it to exhaust.

I haven't got 92mm fans for the side yet, I doubt I'll even get some as xfire seems impossible with the temps I'm currently getting.

One 7870 is however enough to play most gamea on high/ultra, so I'm happy that I got it while it was on sale


----------



## killer121

anyone tried flipping the psu around so that it draw air out of the case instead of pulling fresh air from the front ?
there is a cut out on the psu bracket that let you do that, and that way you can keep the top as an intake


----------



## yahu

I only have 2 SSDs in my machine so I'm not so concerned about getting cooling back there with the 180mm; you won't be pushing air back there when you flip the 180mm, but I suppose you are talking of pulling some air (not as efficient, but it works). Unfortunately my board doesn't have very many headers, so I'd need to go get splitters for sure (something I forgot to get extras of when I bought the parts).

Ultimately my machine is running really cool, so I'm not really concerned. It is more about getting the most out of it, which most people on here are certainly aware of.


----------



## Whirly

My mistake - default for 180mm fan is intake of course - yahu you're right the HD cooling via the overhang only really makes sense when it's on intake. Interesting that they've done it this way though.

I have an FT02 build - the FT02 is notable for its rotated mobo orientation with external sockets on the top side. It has three 180mm fans in the base that send air up and out the top. That worked so well - it would be interesting to see how a version of the SG10 works that effectively flips the entire setup so the 180mm is at the bottom!


----------



## yahu

^Sounds like a custom build is in order!


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max789*
> 
> How so?
> 
> Thanks.


I cannot explain it, it just happens to be like that.

My wild guess would be because the hot air generated from inner parts conflict with top intake as hot air tends to ascend.


----------



## Whirly

Just finished my first build with the Sugo SG-10! Hope these thoughts help!




Parts:
ASUS ROG Maximus VI Gene mATX board
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8Gb [email protected]
Intel 4770K CPU
Corsair H80i AIO cooler
Left Side fans - 3 x Noctua A9x14 PWM (removed stock 120mm)
Right Side fans - 1 x Noctua NF-R8 PWM
Cooler fans - 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (removed stock 120mm, did not use H80i bundled SP120s)
Silverstone SST-ST65F-G 650W 80PLUS Gold PSU with PP-05 short cable kit
Samsung EVO840 1Tb 2.5" SSD
EVGA GTX780 Classified 3Gb ACX

Interesting points to mention:

First on the H80i:

I can confirm the H80i cooler only fits in the orientation pictured - but this is according to the manual actually the recommended orienation. On the downside, it covers the first PCIe lane so SLI is not possible. This does mean on most boards you won't get x16 speed (ASUS Maximum VI Gene included) - however there is lots of anecdotal evidence this makes absolutely no difference to frame rates on resolutions at least up to 1440p.

The manual advises attaching the radiator to the case first - I don't. It's far too hard to attach the cooling block if you do it in this order. I would: fit backplate first (ideally before inserting mobo into the case). Then attach the radiator with fans to the case - but just temporarily so you get an idea of how the cooling block and tubing will go on, and to give you a chance to "train" the tubing. Then remove it and attach the cooling block - and all the cables because it's hard to get at them once the radiator is on, especially if you are using two fans for push/pull. You can however remove the 180mm case fan to get at the top side of the motherboard if you need to. (I had to because at one point I inadvertently detached the CPU fan connector.) Finally, attach the radiator again.

Also the H80i has a rather flimsy plastic cover over the block protecting the factory supplied thermal paste. I advised securing this with a rubber band until you are ready to mount it - it comes off too easily. I used the factory paste thinking I'd replace it with AS5 if the temps were bad, but they are fine (see lower) so far.

On the GTX780:

This is a monster card, again I can confirm that removing the stock 120mm fan which is 25mm thick and using the 14mm Noctua's is necessary to make this card fit - without that there isn't enough room to connect the PCI-Express power cables.

Temps:

I am running the H80i fans to exhaust.

Early days on this, not stressed GPU yet, but running Prime95 for 30 mins with an overclock of 4.3Ghz everything ran pretty quiet and I got temps of ~70degC. Ambient was 23degC so deltaT was 47degC. Idle temp was 29degC. There's plenty of headroom there for faster clocking - given the case size I'm pretty happy with that result.

On the build:

Overall I was pretty happy with this build. The cable management was less hassle than I thought. In large part this is due to using the Silverstone recommended PSU and their short cable kit - I can't recommend this highly enough.

I was able to pull almost everything behind the board into the HD mount area - which as I am using a single 1TB SSD was fine. Only the USB 3.0 cable and all the cabling for the H80i clutter the front side - but even then it's not too bad as most of this sits in the space under the PSU at the end of GPU board.

Pics show state prior to mounting the GTX780, which comes up a couple of inches short of the full width.

Regards,

Whirly


----------



## adjas

Great looking build there, great points on the classified fitting but only with 14mm width fans.


----------



## yahu

nice points whirly, and the first thing I said to myself when looking at your "nudies" was "where is all the cabling?" then I quickly realized the short cable kit was used.


----------



## hrockh

Whirly, you can actually install a SLI config in the SG10, look below

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Quite many people questioned about the compatibility with H80i so here's a picture of my old setup :
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see H80i can be mounted upside down no problem and does not block first PCI-e slot.
> 
> Also never get two cards with non-reference cooler in SFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those were two gigabyte 670s and the top card would reach 85C on stock


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Quite many people questioned about the compatibility with H80i so here's a picture of my old setup :
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see H80i can be mounted upside down no problem and does not block first PCI-e slot.
> 
> Also never get two cards with non-reference cooler in SFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those were two gigabyte 670s and the top card would reach 85C on stock


more info here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?s=59099a425bd0b68d188f0238da298c44&t=1771761


----------



## Whirly

I really looked a long time at getting the H80i that way round; I had it mashed against the 180mm fan (and the plate it sits on) and it wasn't going to line up on the holes - I really didn't fancy bending the mount as you did. Obviously if you go "seriously custom", you can achieve just about anything. My hat off to you sir! But I just wanted to make it clear that without making some "undocumented" changes, it's not going to fit that way...


----------



## yahu

Oooh, hadn't seen this before: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811205011

Pretty nice looking. That might have to be my next build.


----------



## bahamutzero

I don't know if someone asked this, but I can confirm that SG09 front panel can be replaced with SG10's. After my SG09 front panel and buttons went dead, I asked their support if they could send me the new SG10 panel along new IO board, and they said yes. It's much better now, and the quality is vastly improved over original.

I remembered someone from US support claimed the mounting holes were different. They are not obviously.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^awesome, +rep


----------



## CaptainZombie

Newegg has the SG09 for $79.99 with a $10 rebate and I was considering going with a SFF case. I would be moving my current build into this case as I am not ready yet to upgrade. I see you can get a mATX board in this case which is nice.

How well does this case do with WC the CPU and using a 770 ACX in terms of temps? My gaming PC is in the living room and I have a 350D in there now sitting on its side, just doesn't look right in the living room. Before that I had the Silverstone Grandia GD08, but a PITA to WC in.

Does the H60 also fit fine in this case?

I have a Corsair HX750, will that be an issue with routing cables? It is a modular PSU.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Newegg has the SG09 for $79.99 with a $10 rebate and I was considering going with a SFF case. I would be moving my current build into this case as I am not ready yet to upgrade. I see you can get a mATX board in this case which is nice.
> 
> How well does this case do with WC the CPU and using a 770 ACX in terms of temps? My gaming PC is in the living room and I have a 350D in there now sitting on its side, just doesn't look right in the living room. Before that I had the Silverstone Grandia GD08, but a PITA to WC in.
> 
> Does the H60 also fit fine in this case?
> 
> I have a Corsair HX750, will that be an issue with routing cables? It is a modular PSU.


The case work fine with a 180mm modular psu but without the short cable kits you have have to give-up some harddisk slots.
The h60also fit in fine but you would have to orientate the rad upside down.
there is some photo of my build with a HCG 750 psu and a h60 in the first page


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> The case work fine with a 180mm modular psu but without the short cable kits you have have to give-up some harddisk slots.
> 
> The h60also fit in fine but you would have to orientate the rad upside down.
> 
> there is some photo of my build with a HCG 750 psu and a h60 in the first page


I would need to fit 2 3.5" HDD's, will that be possible with my PSU? If I do not use the drive disc spot in the top, can I stuff some of the cables in there too or will a 3.5 inch drive even fit in there? I've seen the SSD's get placed in there.

If I ever wanted to use a custom 120mm rad, what would the be the best size recommended? I've only seen maybe 1 or 2 SG09/10's that were custom WC here on OCN.

Thanks


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I would need to fit 2 3.5" HDD's, will that be possible with my PSU? If I do not use the drive disc spot in the top, can I stuff some of the cables in there too or will a 3.5 inch drive even fit in there? I've seen the SSD's get placed in there.
> 
> If I ever wanted to use a custom 120mm rad, what would the be the best size recommended? I've only seen maybe 1 or 2 SG09/10's that were custom WC here on OCN.
> 
> Thanks


I think u might just be able to fit 2 3.5 with it, if u use one of the 2.5 slot to stuff your cable, but it wont be that easy.
You couldn't route too many cable to the top disc drive slot, since when you route your 24 pin over the top , it would have taken half the cut out
To be honest, this case is more of a air cool optimized case, so u wont find too many people going for a water cooled build .


----------



## killer121

Oops! delete please


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> I think u might just be able to fit 2 3.5 with it, if u use one of the 2.5 slot to stuff your cable, but it wont be that easy.
> You couldn't route too many cable to the top disc drive slot, since when you route your 24 pin over the top , it would have taken half the cut out
> To be honest, this case is more of a air cool optimized case, so u wont find too many people going for a water cooled build .


Thanks. This sounds like the kind of a case that can be a challenge for stuffing cables. I wonder why there aren't any cable ties rivets on the case to tie down some of the cables, would probably make things a bit easier.


----------



## chong

Will the HIS 7950 IceQ card obstruct any of the three 25mm-thick fans at the side of the SG10?


----------



## CaptainZombie

My SG10 gets delivered today from Amazon, I can't wait to move my build into this case. I see that regular 180mm PSU's fit in here without an issue. I'll see how things go with HX750, if it seems like a PITA I'll probably just sell it and get a Silverstone Strider with the PP05 kit.

I take it that this case doesn't look as bad in a HTPC setting since its not that big of a case.

What is the recommendation for the fans on the side where the GPU sits? I have a GTX770 ACX which is not blower style. Should I set the to 92mm fans to exhaust and the 120mm, if I can fit it in there to pull air in? It appears like there is a dead zone of trapped air under the GPU since my card isn't a blower style.

Also if I add the backplate to my 770 so the card doesn't sag will there be room for my H60 or if I upgrade to a H80i?

Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## CaptainZombie

After 3 hours of transferring everything over, this case is awesome but a darn nightmare if you aren't using a smaller PSU with the shorter cables. I can't properly close the sides with this PSU, so I'll be sending this HX750 off to ebay and gonna order a Silverstone PSU. What is a good Silverstone PSU around 550-600W that will accept the PP05?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Looks nice


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Looks nice


Thanks

On idle, even my temps are now running better in this case. I ended up putting new thermal paste also on the CPU.

How is this PSU?

Silverstone SST-ST55F-G 550W PSU


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> On idle, even my temps are now running better in this case. I ended up putting new thermal paste also on the CPU.
> 
> How is this PSU?
> 
> Silverstone SST-ST55F-G 550W PSU


Good SIlverstone has good stuff.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> On idle, even my temps are now running better in this case. I ended up putting new thermal paste also on the CPU.
> 
> How is this PSU?
> 
> Silverstone SST-ST55F-G 550W PSU


To be honest, you can pick any power supply from Silverstone and be very happy with it. The SG05 cable kit is compatible with all of them and it does help a lot.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

650w Strider Gold is most powerful and compact.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> To be honest, you can pick any power supply from Silverstone and be very happy with it. The SG05 cable kit is compatible with all of them and it does help a lot.


Will any Silverstone PSU accept the PP05 kit?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Any MODULAR one.


----------



## yahu

I've always found that hardocp.com has good PSU reviews. They put PSUs through the ringer, so if they review well they should be solid. So far I haven't had any problems with PSUs I've picked based on their reviews.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Any MODULAR one.


Ok cool. The cheapest I am finding is the one I just posted earlier and then this 600W SILVERSTONE Strider series ST60F-PS 600W. I know the 550W is Gold Plus and this 600W is Silver Plus, considering what I am running it probably doesn't matter with which one I go with right?

My setup:

i5 2500K (will do a modest OC soon)
ASRock Z68 Pro-3m
GTX 770 ACX
H60 AIO
8GB Corsair Vengeance
2 HDD's


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Either will do the job.


----------



## Thespecial1

I own a sg09 and have just ordered a HD 7990. Is their any one on here that has this card? If so, what temps are you getting and how do you have your fans set up? Thanks in advance


----------



## nicbex

Has anyone tried to change the top 180 mm fan to something quieter? I've looked at for example Thermalright TY-150, but I'm not sure if the mounting holes are standard for 180 mm fans? I could of course choose a 140 mm fan but that would mean a loss of the hard drive cooling :/


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicbex*
> 
> Has anyone tried to change the top 180 mm fan to something quieter? I've looked at for example Thermalright TY-150, but I'm not sure if the mounting holes are standard for 180 mm fans? I could of course choose a 140 mm fan but that would mean a loss of the hard drive cooling :/


I'd be worried about placing a 140mm fan in there vs. the 180mm, which I think helps quite a bit with the airflow. Why not just place it on low or medium, it is not as loud as I would of thought.


----------



## nicbex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'd be worried about placing a 140mm fan in there vs. the 180mm, which I think helps quite a bit with the airflow. Why not just place it on low or medium, it is not as loud as I would of thought.


I already have it spinning at around 600 rpm and its by far the loudest fan in my system


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicbex*
> 
> I already have it spinning at around 600 rpm and its by far the loudest fan in my system


Can you control it via MB headers? I have mine set to be off wit no load and 3-400 rpm on load.


----------



## nicbex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0STSE7EN*
> 
> Can you control it via MB headers? I have mine set to be off wit no load and 3-400 rpm on load.


Sure, but it's still a noisy fan imo







I'm pretty sure that there are better 180 mm fans out there, if they just fit.. (which is the question here, really)


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I just bought a Phobya 180mm pwm fan and works like a charme. I have it on exhaust.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyJerzey*
> 
> I just bought a Phobya 180mm pwm fan and works like a charme. I have it on exhaust.


I was _just_ thinking of getting the Phobya 180mm with the Red LED and also replacing the SG09's power and HDD indicator LEDs with red ones.


----------



## BornBad

Hi,

i just ordered my SG10 and start thinking about fan orientation.

One idea is to flip the whole PSU, since the cable connector is the wrong way around.
Then i could use the case rear fan as intake and blow air through my Hyper612 tower cooler and out through the PSU?

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Stennan

Looking to get this case in the future with wither the r9-290 or the 780. Been looking at the MSI780 as the main choice and I am a bit worried about the height of the card. It is 129mm tall and since i could like to fill the side panel with 2x92mm +120mm fans it would be great to know if the GPU will be an issue.

Also considering getting a separate audio & Wifi card for the last 2 pcie slots, any risk that this will starv the GPU? I'm trying to get the system as quiet as possible during idle, while still keeping the components cool during load.


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thespecial1*
> 
> I own a sg09 and have just ordered a HD 7990. Is their any one on here that has this card? If so, what temps are you getting and how do you have your fans set up? Thanks in advance


Hi

I am running a 7990 in my system temps are great during gaming my temps around 75 to 78 with vsync on its in the low 70s. However some benchmarks will push this card max temp i have seen is 85 running unigine heaven for about 40min. I have the top fan setup for the exhaust and have a h80 for the cpu. Let me if you want me to post some pics of my setup.


----------



## Thespecial1

Hi,

Pics would be appreciated.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stennan*
> 
> Looking to get this case in the future with wither the r9-290 or the 780. Been looking at the MSI780 as the main choice and I am a bit worried about the height of the card. It is 129mm tall and since i could like to fill the side panel with 2x92mm +120mm fans it would be great to know if the GPU will be an issue.
> 
> Also considering getting a separate audio & Wifi card for the last 2 pcie slots, any risk that this will starv the GPU? I'm trying to get the system as quiet as possible during idle, while still keeping the components cool during load.


I am using the asus 780, which i think is even taller than the msi one, and it fit in just alright in my case.

Just sandwich your wifi card between the gpu and the audio, the wifi card should be small enough to leave enough space for the side fan to feed enough air for the gpu.


----------



## shermanator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stennan*
> 
> Looking to get this case in the future with wither the r9-290 or the 780. Been looking at the MSI780 as the main choice and I am a bit worried about the height of the card. It is 129mm tall and since i could like to fill the side panel with 2x92mm +120mm fans it would be great to know if the GPU will be an issue.
> 
> Also considering getting a separate audio & Wifi card for the last 2 pcie slots, any risk that this will starv the GPU? I'm trying to get the system as quiet as possible during idle, while still keeping the components cool during load.


I was thinking about the exact same issue this morning and since I'm planning to buy the SG10 and the R9 280X I thought to share my thoughts & calculations with the owners of the SG09/SG10 club.

Card heights (credit - techpowerup.com):

ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC: 14.50cm

ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP: 15.00cm

MSI R9 280X GAMING: 12.50cm

GIGABYTE R9 280X OC: 11.50cm

According to Silverstone, the maximum allowed CPU heatsink height in the SG09/SG10 is 16.50cm.

Taking the above into consideration and assuming that the depth of the fans on the side panel measure 2.50cm, we get:

16.50cm (Maximum allowed height) - 2.50cm (Depth of fans on side panel) = 14cm (Theoretical available clearance)

These calculations, of course, are purely theoretical and I would more than welcome any thoughts and/or suggestions on the same.

Considering the high load temperatures of the MSI 280X, and the sheer height of the ASUS 280X, my personal choice would be to go with the GIGABYTE version of the 280X.

Stennan, should you consider opting in for the R290 reference card, you could probably go in for aftermarket coolers like the GELID ICY VISION Rev. 2 or the ARCTIC Accelero EXTREME Plus II.

Kindly note, that I haven't done any research on the aforementioned aftermarket coolers in terms of compatibility and dimensions, and would have no idea about how much space they would take up in a Crossfire configuration on a board like the ASUS Maximus V / VI Gene.

If you're planning on going with the MSI 780 Lightning, the 'reactor core' at the back of the card might come in contact with the side of your CPU heatsink, so you might want to look into that.

These were my thoughts on the subject.

Do let me know what you guys think.

Regards.


----------



## Stennan

Was originally going for the regular 780 gaming. Its cooling seems to be quiet good. Good thing i can wait until after christmas, gonna see if Asus & MSI can get the 290 under control and then make my decision.


----------



## shermanator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stennan*
> 
> Was originally going for the regular 780 gaming. Its cooling seems to be quiet good. Good thing i can wait until after christmas, gonna see if Asus & MSI can get the 290 under control and then make my decision.


Yeah, they should definitely be able to get their house in order by then. Unfortunately, I can only wait till the end of this month or the first week of December, before I pull the trigger on one of these bad boys.


----------



## GSC123

Hey Guys,

I'm wanting to build a portable powerhouse PC, but I'm kind of a beginner when it comes to building pc. Can anyone tell me if this build is possible if I use a SG10 case? If i can, how hot should i expect it to get? Also, If I can't do the water cooling, what should I do for cooling?
Thanks for any help fellas!

EDIT: Forgot the link... http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GSC123/saved/2Opc


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm wanting to build a portable powerhouse PC, but I'm kind of a beginner when it comes to building pc. Can anyone tell me if this build is possible if I use a SG10 case? If i can, how hot should i expect it to get? Also, If I can't do the water cooling, what should I do for cooling?
> Thanks for any help fellas!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the link... http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GSC123/saved/2Opc


Hello!

Looks good, what you have to think about is that the blu-ray readyer, dvd-writer needs to be a slimline slot in, so that one will not fit.

Since the case only have 4 pci slots you will not be able to use that Wi-fi pci card.

Make sure that the PSU is within the recommended size, it says 180 mm but that will make it very tight. I think recommended size is up to 160 mm if the PSU is modular.

If you are thinking about a Noctua CPU cooler, check this site: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_mb_detail&mid=59435

Good luck!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Platinum isn't all that better than gold psus but they carry a premium.A more compact psu is also desireable,like Strider Gold S.
No way to fit two cards and wifi,unless you run the wifi off mPCIe.


----------



## GSC123

Thanks so much for the help guys.

Here is the edited build: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GSC123/saved/2Puj

I swapped the optical drive out for a slim one and dropped the wifi PSI card. Let know if you guys have any recommendations on a good wireless USB adapter or a different slim optical drive than the one I picked.

The Noctua CPU cooler is fan based right? Would the water cooling CPU cooler I selected not work (I was also looking at Corsair H100i.)? Also do I need any other type of coolers for this build (case fans, etc.)

I also changed the PSU as recommended. Is 750w good enough for two gtx 780-ti in SLI or should I go for more wattage?

I have build two computers in the past (with help) that sounded similar to a Boeing 787 taking off. Should I expect this build to be loud? If so... is there anything I can change to make it quieter?

Thanks again for the help guys, it is much appreciated!


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> Thanks so much for the help guys.
> 
> Here is the edited build: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GSC123/saved/2Puj
> 
> I swapped the optical drive out for a slim one and dropped the wifi PSI card. Let know if you guys have any recommendations on a good wireless USB adapter or a different slim optical drive than the one I picked.
> 
> The Noctua CPU cooler is fan based right? Would the water cooling CPU cooler I selected not work (I was also looking at Corsair H100i.)? Also do I need any other type of coolers for this build (case fans, etc.)
> 
> I also changed the PSU as recommended. Is 750w good enough for two gtx 780-ti in SLI or should I go for more wattage?
> 
> I have build two computers in the past (with help) that sounded similar to a Boeing 787 taking off. Should I expect this build to be loud? If so... is there anything I can change to make it quieter?
> 
> Thanks again for the help guys, it is much appreciated!


1) Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige will NOT fit. Some owners here have managed to fit a 120mm size closed loop--you should look at those posts.
2) Stay away from WCing if you're going to be moving this case around a lot. Air coolers: Phanteks TC14PE, Noctua D14, Thermalright Macho HR-02 all fit, but you need to secure them when you move the case around. I usually stuff the case with cardboard paper when I bring my case through the airport.
3) That's not the correct kind of DVD drive. You need a SLOT LOAD drive. Look up the Silverstone Slot Load Drive.
4) Having 2 blower fans in SLI might be kind of loud. Why don't you just either wait for third party 780 Tis or get third party 780s.
5) Also, since you want this to be a portable powerhouse, I'm guessing you won't be using huge or multiple monitors. So why would you need 2x 780 Tis? IMHO you would be fine with a single 780 or even a 770. Heck if you're going to be staying at 1080p res, even a 670/760 might be good enough.
6) 750w is enough for 780 Tis in SLI. Btw, you might be able to find Corsair's AX 750/760 PSUs for cheaper and they fit fine and are virtually silent when running. Look at post #102.
7) You can buy more case fans. 3x92mm and a 120mm.


----------



## GSC123

Thanks so much for the info man!

The reason I wanted two 780 TIs is for the oculus rift virtual reality headset which needs to run games at 60 FPS to feel "normal" when your looking around a map. I have the current developer kit which runs in 720p, I plan to get the second developer kit (which will probably run in 1080p) as well as the consumer version, which has been said to possibly run at 4k. Although I only plan to get one 780 TI right now, I do want to make sure I could get another one down the road and run them SLI with this build.

Question though: I'm trying to figure out what third party makes the best quiet video cards. I understand that the 780 TI doesn't have a lot of third party cards out right now, but Is there a gold standard company that makes quiet cards or do you have any recommendations(780 or TI 780 or even the 290x, although I've heard amd cards usually run hotter..)?

Again thanks so much for the already given info brother!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I think Nvidia's stock Titan /780 cooler would work best.Evga use that,it exhausts heat out the back of the card,so its a great system for SLI.
For silence I'd say the Windforce 3X or Direct CU TOP but they dump heat into the case for the case fan to exhaust.
For a slot load drive
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004X9PHFC/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1384625473&sr=1-3&pi=SL75
Definitely get the extra fans.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Guys, need some recommendations on how i should orientate my fans.
I got a sweet deal for a HD 7990 and i am using a SG10 with a Gryphon motherboard
i know that the HD 7990 runs hot and i want to know which configuration will give me the best cooling potential for the card.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

bottom as intake top as exhaust


----------



## tmcc

I am using the side as intake.. if facing the case, 2x80mm, 1x120mm as intake w 1 80mm on right also as intake.

Noctua DH-14 with fan orientation to blow heat up. Front fan is intake. Rear/top sucks air out. I'm hardly a case airflow expert but I do know that heat rises so it makes a whole lot of sense to have sides/front as intake and rear/top as exhaust being that the rear exhaust sits higher than the PCI-E slots. Just make sure you do the right side intake before you start building. Getting that thing installed once the cables and mobo are in is a huge PITA.

All in all...

SG10b
strider 850w gold
i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz stock voltage
noctua DH-14 cooler
GTX 780 SC ACX x 2 in SLI config
4x4gb gskill ripjaw w/ large heatsinks

The tricky part was getting the noctua to fit, have what seemed be a proper airflow setup AND be able to clear the RAM heatsink. It is a tight squeeze. I can feel all of the hot air being sucked out of the top if I put my hand over it. It took me a legit 5-6 hours to do all of the cables and building but I'm hardly a pro. The only problem with this case is that if you need to get at anything on the motherboard, graphics cards and CPU cooler need to come out.


----------



## vic3000

I got a good deal on Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock and will be building mATX system around it.

Previously my priority was to get SG10 case, however I am now worried that this GPU will not fit in it due to its dimensions H= 64mm, L=303 mm, W=148 mm.

Could anyone with experience of SG10 case builds please advise if this card can fit in a case.


----------



## tmcc

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=392&area=en

SG10b fits up to 13.3" length cards. Take a look at the specs. Triple bay fits fine as well given that there are 4 expansion slots...


----------



## vic3000

My concern is width restriction of 5.70 inches for expansion card, taking into account that case itself is 220mm.

Is it really that narrow compared to TJ08-E which has width restriction of 6.69 inches while being 210mm.


----------



## yahu

I haven't had to remove HSF to get access to motherboard. Removing the 180mm fan from the top gets you quite a bit of access. I have big ol' meathooks, and removing that fan saved me a couple times.


----------



## Efferat

Hey guys,

So I'm looking at building a new rig in a SG10.
This is the current parts list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/253vz

Basically shooting for some High End gaming with a bit up upgradability. My biggest question is on the 290, should I stick with the reference cooler and buy this now, or wait for non-reference cooler? Really just wondering about which would perform better in this case.

Also, point to consider, for future upgrading i'd be looking at crossfiring a second 290. So should both cards be reference, both non-reference, or one of each? AND if it was a split which one should be mounted on top?

Looking forward to some help with this. Let me know if you need anything!

EDIT: BTW A lot of you guys have some amazing looking builds! You guys hooked me on this case.


----------



## BornBad

the HIS IceQ cooler should work well with this case. It sends heat out of the case and could benefit from the 120mm case fan.

Maybe they come up with a 290 IceQ.

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-774.shtml


----------



## johnsama

Hi all,

I'm new here. I found this thread while searching for SG10 compatibility with my Seasonic X750 power supply. I've read that since the power outlet port on the back of the PSU is reversed it can cause issues with the SG10. Here is what my build would look like. I already own everything except I am purchasing the SG10, a new cooler and a new video card. My main purpose here is to go as small as possible and as quiet as possible while at the same time retaining good performance.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/25ZSq

The motherboard I have is actually the M5A88-M but they don't seem to have it listed. Also the power supply I have is this one which maybe an older revision of what newegg carries: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VAFDQS/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My questions:
1) Do you guys know if I will have trouble because of my Seasonic PSU?
2) Is the Asus Radeon R9 280X the quietest 280X out there? I also notice there are 3 different Asus 280X. the "V2" model costs about the same but uses 3 slots instead of 2 slots. Would I be better off with the 3 slot one?
3) Is the Noctua DH-14 the best cooler for my situation?

Thanks all.


----------



## yahu

I'm using a 750w Seasonic PSU in the case without issues. Here are your options (off the top of my head, so I'm sure others might add):
- no 120mm fan in that far-front spot (might not be bad if you close it off and use an 80mm intake fan on the other side
- bend the be-jeezus out of the PSU cable
- modify the PSU cable
- buy a different PSU

I want to say someone on here had a build where they routed the cable up and around the PSU or something to that effect and it seemed to work pretty well. It would be somewhere in the pictures, and I want to say within the last 10 - 20 pages? It was one of the newer-builds I think.


----------



## johnsama

What power supply brands do you guys recommend for energy efficiency and quiet operation that will fit in this case?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> What power supply brands do you guys recommend for energy efficiency and quiet operation that will fit in this case?


the brand doesn't matter. just because a PSU is wearing a particular sticker doesn't mean it's a good PSU. your best bet is to take this question over to the *PSU section of OCN* and ask them. when it comes to PSU selection, it's ALL about the quality of the unit. not what sticker it happens to be wearing.

with that said, seasonic generally don't put their sticker on crappy PSU's since they are one of the few PSU OEM's in the world







meaning they are one of the few PSU brands that actually build their own PSU.


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the brand doesn't matter. just because a PSU is wearing a particular sticker doesn't mean it's a good PSU. your best bet is to take this question over to the *PSU section of OCN* and ask them. when it comes to PSU selection, it's ALL about the quality of the unit. not what sticker it happens to be wearing.
> 
> with that said, seasonic generally don't put their sticker on crappy PSU's since they are one of the few PSU OEM's in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning they are one of the few PSU brands that actually build their own PSU.


Thanks. Yes I am aware of this. What I meant to ask was if you guys recommend any particular models for the SG10. I will check out the PSU section. Thanks again.


----------



## johnsama

I'm noticing in the pictures others have posted of their rigs that many are installing Noctua fans. I thought the case came with some fans. Are the fans that come with the case not good? Can anyone tell me how many fans come with the case? Does it come with enough fans to fill each spot or are some spots empty out of the box? Thanks.


----------



## xP_0nex

I wonder how the sg09/sg10 compares to the Fractal Arc Mini in terms of size. I'd like to go with an even smaller case than what I have now.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> I'm noticing in the pictures others have posted of their rigs that many are installing Noctua fans. I thought the case came with some fans. Are the fans that come with the case not good? Can anyone tell me how many fans come with the case? Does it come with enough fans to fill each spot or are some spots empty out of the box? Thanks.


the fan mounts over the GPU are empty by default. only 1 fan (closes to PSU) is supplied for that section of the chassis. however due to cable constraints he had to replace the supplied fan with a smaller one to allow for cable routing.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I wonder how the sg09/sg10 compares to the Fractal Arc Mini in terms of size. I'd like to go with an even smaller case than what I have now.


Can you not get that data online? There should be sites with specification info out there - e.g. OEM sites, newegg, etc.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Can you not get that data online? There should be sites with specification info out there - e.g. OEM sites, newegg, etc.


I did get the measurements, I said I was just wondering...

I should've gone with this case instead of the Arc Mini. Don't get me wrong its a great case, but I want a even smaller case.


----------



## yahu

^ah, got it. Based off of your post I wasn't sure if you were able to find the info.









Have you looked into this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811205011

It looks interesting, and I've been thinking of using it for my next build, but there've been enough quality µ-ATX options.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah, got it. Based off of your post I wasn't sure if you were able to find the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811205011
> 
> It looks interesting, and I've been thinking of using it for my next build, but there've been enough quality µ-ATX options.


Looks like an interesting case, but I planned to re-used everything from my current setup so the ITX case would do me no good. Before my current build, I wanted to do a ITX setup, but I didn't like most of the cases they had available.


----------



## vic3000

Completed my first build.





Parts:
SilverStone Sugo SG10
Seasonic X-660W
Asus Gryphon
Gigabyte GV-N680SO-2GD
Intel i5-4670K
8G Corsair Vengeance 1600
Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Hitachi Deskstar 1TB
D-Link DWA-548
Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm / B9-1600 92mm

Thank you guys for sharing your experiences with SG09/10 builds, it helped a lot.


----------



## Stennan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vic3000*
> 
> Completed my first build.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your experiences with SG09/10 builds, it helped a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts:
> SilverStone Sugo SG10
> Seasonic X-660W
> Asus Gryphon
> Gigabyte GV-N680SO-2GD
> Intel i5-4670K
> 8G Corsair Vengeance 1600
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
> Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
> Hitachi Deskstar 1TB
> D-Link DWA-548
> Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm / B9-1600 92mm
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your experiences with SG09/10 builds, it helped a lot.


How did you feel using the Gryphon for this build, was the cable routing simple to do?
How much clearance do you have between the GPU and the 120mm fan on the side?


----------



## vr4racer

Hi

Here my system sorry for the late post been a busy couple of weeks.

My system specs are

Motherboard Asus gryphon

CPU - 4770k @ 4.6Ghz
GPU - HD 7990

Here some pics not good at taking pics hope these help.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Here my system sorry for the late post been a busy couple of weeks.
> 
> My system specs are
> 
> Motherboard Asus gryphon
> 
> CPU - 4770k @ 4.6Ghz
> GPU - HD 7990
> 
> Here some pics not good at taking pics hope these help.


Nice build, how do you like the 7990 in there?


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> Nice build, how do you like the 7990 in there?


Its great very powerful card maxes all the games so far but i am still playing on a 1080. Temps are nice to under 80. If you can pick one for cheap i highly recommend it.


----------



## johnsama

I am trying to decide on what cooler to get for the SG10. I have an AMD FX 8350. I already ordered the Noctua DH14 but then I saw this AnandTech article showing a smaller quieter Noctua U14S & U12S cooling better than the DH14 so now I am having some regret. Seems to be it would be nice to have more space around the cooler for airflow in this case which the DH14 does not provide. I am not big on overclocking. Which cooler would you guys recommend for an FX 8350 not overclocked in the SG10? Thanks.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup/7


----------



## ZippyPinhead

So curious.....the top fan is a 180mm unit. Can you fit a 180mm radiator in the top as well? Like this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14194/ex-rad-285/Magicool_Extreme_180mm_x_35mm_Slim_Radiator_MC-RADI180.html?tl=g30c95s1550

Maybe install the radiator where the fan is, then install the fan underneath in a PULL config. Thoughts?


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> So curious.....the top fan is a 180mm unit. Can you fit a 180mm radiator in the top as well? Like this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14194/ex-rad-285/Magicool_Extreme_180mm_x_35mm_Slim_Radiator_MC-RADI180.html?tl=g30c95s1550
> 
> Maybe install the radiator where the fan is, then install the fan underneath in a PULL config. Thoughts?


So then the top would be the intake?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> I am trying to decide on what cooler to get for the SG10. I have an AMD FX 8350. I already ordered the Noctua DH14 but then I saw this AnandTech article showing a smaller quieter Noctua U14S & U12S cooling better than the DH14 so now I am having some regret. Seems to be it would be nice to have more space around the cooler for airflow in this case which the DH14 does not provide. I am not big on overclocking. Which cooler would you guys recommend for an FX 8350 not overclocked in the SG10? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup/7


U12S would be fine.


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> U12S would be fine.


Thanks Noctua also suggested the U12S. They said the U14S would block some of my memory slots and the ripjaws would not fit. I will get the U12S.

I also need to purchase 3 92MM coolers for the left side of the case and an 80MM cooler for the right side of the case (I'm not missing any right?). My motherboard has one 4 pin PWM cpu header and a 3 pin system fan header. Should I buy PWM system fans and just plug them into a splitter straight to the power supply? I have also heard there are some headers provided by the SG10 that are tied into the Low/High fan switch on the back but I have not found any pictures of it so I have no idea whats available there. Thank you.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> So then the top would be the intake?


That's what he is saying - to "pull" cool air from the top. I don't generally like the idea since you will be drawing air, which will then be heated through the radiator, and then across the CPU, caps, memory, etc. Maybe if you built a little shroud that would tie into the rear 120mm and immediately push that out the back?

Then you have to wonder how much of that air is re-cycling right back into the top. Maybe create a bit of a "wing" to send the air out back, and up at an angle? If you plan on having the back of the case close to a wall where the air would "bounce back" you still might be recycling more of that warmer air than you'd like.

Maybe shroud the air coming across the radiator to exit the side 92's, but then you're moving that warmer air across your display adapter.







All-in-all, the ideas don't sound perfect but they could work. The only other issue you'd have to consider is how the motherboard, cpu/waterblock, tubing, cables, memory, etc. all works with the radiator mounted up there. You don't have a lot of space to work with.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

What Im asking though is if that 180mm radiator would fit up top along with the 180mm fan the case comes with. If so, the CPU would be generating less heat regardless. The 120mm fan at the back would still be an exhaust fan. Then you have 4 other fans at the bottom of the case that could intake/exhaust air as suits best.

The top 180mm fan is an intake fan anyway, so putting a large radiator up high pulling in filtered fresh cool air would make sure that the cpu is cooled.

THe other 4 fans at the bottom can help with the heat on the video cards. Or possibly water cool them too in the future.

But again, just want to know about putting a 35mm thick 180mm radiator at the top. I can't really tell, especially with the 4 dimms right there.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> I also need to purchase 3 92MM coolers for the left side of the case and an 80MM cooler for the right side of the case (I'm not missing any right?). My motherboard has one 4 pin PWM cpu header and a 3 pin system fan header. Should I buy PWM system fans and just plug them into a splitter straight to the power supply? I have also heard there are some headers provided by the SG10 that are tied into the Low/High fan switch on the back but I have not found any pictures of it so I have no idea whats available there. Thank you.


It's called fans, a cooler is radiator+fan.

The 80mm spot on the right is a bit useless imo. Depending on the price yea I would get a PWM fans and a PWM splitter, Akasa for example sells one.

BTW:


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> It's called fans, a cooler is radiator+fan.
> 
> The 80mm spot on the right is a bit useless imo. Depending on the price yea I would get a PWM fans and a PWM splitter, Akasa for example sells one.
> 
> BTW:


How many fan connectors does this switch on the back of the case have? Nevermind I just found it only controls the top fan.


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> It's called fans, a cooler is radiator+fan.
> 
> The 80mm spot on the right is a bit useless imo. Depending on the price yea I would get a PWM fans and a PWM splitter, Akasa for example sells one.
> 
> BTW:


Would this 4 fan PWM splitter and SATA to molex work? The reason I want to get power from SATA so I don't have to connect an additional molex wire to the PSU, I can just use the second sata power connector off the cable that my SSD uses.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NPKGGU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DYQRFY6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A18K25N425Y52T


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> Would this 4 fan PWM splitter and SATA to molex work? The reason I want to get power from SATA so I don't have to connect an additional molex wire to the PSU, I can just use the second sata power connector off the cable that my SSD uses.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NPKGGU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DYQRFY6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A18K25N425Y52T


Should be fine.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> That's what he is saying - to "pull" cool air from the top. I don't generally like the idea since you will be drawing air, which will then be heated through the radiator, and then across the CPU, caps, memory, etc. Maybe if you built a little shroud that would tie into the rear 120mm and immediately push that out the back?
> 
> Then you have to wonder how much of that air is re-cycling right back into the top. Maybe create a bit of a "wing" to send the air out back, and up at an angle? If you plan on having the back of the case close to a wall where the air would "bounce back" you still might be recycling more of that warmer air than you'd like.
> 
> Maybe shroud the air coming across the radiator to exit the side 92's, but then you're moving that warmer air across your display adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-in-all, the ideas don't sound perfect but they could work. The only other issue you'd have to consider is how the motherboard, cpu/waterblock, tubing, cables, memory, etc. all works with the radiator mounted up there. You don't have a lot of space to work with.


i just thought i'd chime in here; the delta between 'used radiator air' and ambient air is negligible in most cases. I run a h100i as a intake in my 350D (which is _trying_ to keep a 4770k @ 1.3v cool) and have noticed a 2-3C difference in air temps between the outside of my case and the inside of my case (as reported by both the Gryphon Z87's temp probes, and my Phobya MaxGuide6's temp probes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> What Im asking though is if that 180mm radiator would fit up top along with the 180mm fan the case comes with. If so, the CPU would be generating less heat regardless. The 120mm fan at the back would still be an exhaust fan. Then you have 4 other fans at the bottom of the case that could intake/exhaust air as suits best.
> 
> The top 180mm fan is an intake fan anyway, so putting a large radiator up high pulling in filtered fresh cool air would make sure that the cpu is cooled.
> 
> THe other 4 fans at the bottom can help with the heat on the video cards. Or possibly water cool them too in the future.
> 
> But again, just want to know about putting a 35mm thick 180mm radiator at the top. I can't really tell, especially with the 4 dimms right there.


check back through the sg10 gallery; there's a user who WC'd his sg10 and made a build log about it. From memory, he did in fact use some sort of rad in the 180mm fan position


----------



## yahu

I'd imagine it would be negligible cause it isn't really that efficient to move the heat by sucking (in this case) air across the fins, but the principal just feels wrong. I'm curious how that delta changes over time/load. E.g. - I'll be at a LAN in a couple weekends and I imagine by hour 30 or so that delta would be higher, especially as my flow efficiency is improved.


----------



## Pr3di

Hello guys,

I`m new here, but I really need your help.
I already have my build done in a SUGO SG09. The only thing missing is the GPU.

Planning to get the Asus R9 280x DCU2 TOP, however just noticed that the height of the GPU is 5.7", and the limit for the GPU mentioned for this case is also 5.7'.

The thing is I don`t want to push my luck with this, so here`s my question:
Do you know if anyone managed to get this GPU in the SG09 successfully, and without any mods?

I`ve been reading this thread a lot before buying my case and the parts, but this time I really need some help from you guys.

Cheers!


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> check back through the sg10 gallery; there's a user who WC'd his sg10 and made a build log about it. From memory, he did in fact use some sort of rad in the 180mm fan position


Link by any chance, or specs on the radiator and fan config used?


----------



## Zinfidel

I'm going to be transplanting an *i7 / SLi build* into the *SG10* very soon, and I'm interested in fan setups that users have experimented with. I've seen opinions on how to set it up all over this monstrous thread.

Based on the advertising and manual, Silverstone keeps on mentioning that this case is designed for a "positive air pressure" which seems to jive with the Silverstone recommended setup of having just the one rear-exhaust fan with the rest being intakes (minus the optional right-side 80mm fan). Does anyone have anecdotes on running this kind of setup?

Example:


I'm used to trying to balance airflow rather than create pressure, so my instincts tell me that flipping the 180mm fan to exhaust and maybe adding an exhaust 80mm to the right side is the way to go, but there are conflicting opinions scattered throughout this thread. Flipping it would remove cooling from the backplane, but users have reported seeing major improvements in this configuration

Example:


Can anyone speak to any of this with results / data? I'd like to post a build log to this thread when I get around to buying the stuff and I want to try and get the fans right the first time


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinfidel*
> 
> I'm going to be transplanting an *i7 / SLi build* into the *SG10* very soon, and I'm interested in fan setups that users have experimented with. I've seen opinions on how to set it up all over this monstrous thread.
> 
> Based on the advertising and manual, Silverstone keeps on mentioning that this case is designed for a "positive air pressure" which seems to jive with the Silverstone recommended setup of having just the one rear-exhaust fan with the rest being intakes (minus the optional right-side 80mm fan). Does anyone have anecdotes on running this kind of setup?
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> I'm used to trying to balance airflow rather than create pressure, so my instincts tell me that flipping the 180mm fan to exhaust and maybe adding an exhaust 80mm to the right side is the way to go, but there are conflicting opinions scattered throughout this thread. Flipping it would remove cooling from the backplane, but users have reported seeing major improvements in this configuration
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to any of this with results / data? I'd like to post a build log to this thread when I get around to buying the stuff and I want to try and get the fans right the first time


Positive air pressure means you have more air coming into the case, vs air being expelled.


----------



## Zinfidel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Positive air pressure means you have more air coming into the case, vs air being expelled.


Right, I didn't mean to convey that I didn't understand that -- my bad. I'm under the impression that highly negative or positive pressure is a bad thing, but Silverstone's engineers seem to think otherwise (at least for this case), so I'm not sure what to think on the fan configuration.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinfidel*
> 
> Right, I didn't mean to convey that I didn't understand that -- my bad. I'm under the impression that highly negative or positive pressure is a bad thing, but Silverstone's engineers seem to think otherwise (at least for this case), so I'm not sure what to think on the fan configuration.


I am a big fan of high positive air pressure setups. 15 years ago that's how I set up all my cases. Always found I had the lowest core temps and least amount of dust accumulating in the case and on components.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

I like positive not so much for temps sake, but that is a bonus, but for the lack of dust needed to be evacuated monthly. Even better with old time solutions like dryer sheets as your hillbilly engineered dust filters.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I have the same setup with the 80 mm fan as intake. My computer runs as cool as possible that way. Also the Be Quiet! dark rock pro 2 fits perfectly. A cm bigger and that beast of a cooler doesn't fit. Check it out.


----------



## tmcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinfidel*
> 
> I'm going to be transplanting an *i7 / SLi build* into the *SG10* very soon, and I'm interested in fan setups that users have experimented with. I've seen opinions on how to set it up all over this monstrous thread.
> 
> Based on the advertising and manual, Silverstone keeps on mentioning that this case is designed for a "positive air pressure" which seems to jive with the Silverstone recommended setup of having just the one rear-exhaust fan with the rest being intakes (minus the optional right-side 80mm fan). Does anyone have anecdotes on running this kind of setup?
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> I'm used to trying to balance airflow rather than create pressure, so my instincts tell me that flipping the 180mm fan to exhaust and maybe adding an exhaust 80mm to the right side is the way to go, but there are conflicting opinions scattered throughout this thread. Flipping it would remove cooling from the backplane, but users have reported seeing major improvements in this configuration
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to any of this with results / data? I'd like to post a build log to this thread when I get around to buying the stuff and I want to try and get the fans right the first time


I tried to do an SLI build with your second example that used the front as intake and arrows as mentioned. The CPU fan orientation is reversed so that air is being exhausted upward, NOT blowing onto the cards to support the 180mm top exhaust. The 3 side vents are intake.. 2 x 80mm silverstone FN81 and whatever the bigger one that comes with the case is. This should have created a negative pressure effect to accentuate the "heat rises" concept (I thought). I overheated into BSOD and/or crash at load after 20m in BF4 or a ship battle in AC:BF. I idle 30C/40C in each card, 80-85 -> crash on hotter card, 50C on other card.. CPU never goes over 50-55C.

However... I bought the wrong cards. I should have gotten GTX780 reference. I bought the ACX versions. I simply don't know whether or not this would work with reference or not and my couple hours of research didn't really indicate anything about ACX vs reference for SLI until after the fact. I tried every subsequent fan orientation to try to keep the cards cool, case on/case off, reversed etc etc to no avail. It's pretty disappointing as I really like small form factors -- despise mega cases. Theyre just annoying to look at and lack the subtle touch. But... in this case, no pun intended, go big or go home.

Since I'm eventually doing a 3x SLI, I bought a 900D and am looking into some water cooling via hydro copper. The mATX gear is getting returned.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcc*


That thing is so stuffed!! Thanksgiving stuffed!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> That thing is so stuffed!! Thanksgiving stuffed!


it's cooking like a turkey on thanksgiving too apparently


----------



## tmcc

The funny thing is everything idles REALLY well. I thought I was golden. It might even have worked as well as i thought with reference cooler cards. However.. under ultra all load... it just blows right through the thermal limit leading to crashes. C'est la vie.

I have to say.. water cooling is incredibly intimidating at first glance. There are way, way too many options. I dont even know what I need beyond the blocks, radiators, reservoir, and some tubes/elbow joints. Trying to research so I can buy everytthiung at once rather than buying a bunch of crap and realizing i missed an integral part.


----------



## 2002dunx

A pump might be good too !









But seriously, who hasn't nearly cooked a second GPU when crammed together like that ?

You needed a five slot case (Lian Li PC-V354B) and an MATX motherboard (X79 ?) that has a third x16 slot, to allow a gap between them.

My EATX could support 7 GPU's, but I run three two-slot cards with a one slot gap between them, and things still get toasty !

dunx

P.S. water-cooling the GPU that can't breathe might have been enough to succeed , but doing both would look nicer.


----------



## tmcc

Well. I have a corsair 900D, an asus maximus extreme, and 3 cards now







TBD


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> A pump might be good too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, who hasn't nearly cooked a second GPU when crammed together like that ?
> 
> You needed a five slot case (Lian Li PC-V354B) and an MATX motherboard (X79 ?) that has a third x16 slot, to allow a gap between them.
> 
> My EATX could support 7 GPU's, but I run three two-slot cards with a one slot gap between them, and things still get toasty !
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. water-cooling the GPU that can't breathe might have been enough to succeed , but doing both would look nicer.


A corsair 350D and Sniper M5 would have handled it well


----------



## tmcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A corsair 350D and Sniper M5 would have handled it well


rebuilt in corsair 900D today..



GTX780 3x SLI incoming soon

then whatever the GTX 8xx that comes out in january is


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcc*
> 
> rebuilt in corsair 900D today..
> 
> 
> 
> GTX780 3x SLI incoming soon
> 
> then whatever the GTX 8xx that comes out in january is


Nice one. January huh







The only maxwell cards to launch before Q3 2014 with be the GTX870 and below


----------



## tmcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice one. January huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only maxwell cards to launch before Q3 2014 with be the GTX870 and below


thanks. my EVGA step up ends in january. so provided whatever happens to be released is better than the GTX780 TI, that will be what i do.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcc*
> 
> The funny thing is everything idles REALLY well. I thought I was golden. It might even have worked as well as i thought with reference cooler cards. However.. under ultra all load... it just blows right through the thermal limit leading to crashes. C'est la vie.
> 
> I have to say.. water cooling is incredibly intimidating at first glance. There are way, way too many options. I dont even know what I need beyond the blocks, radiators, reservoir, and some tubes/elbow joints. Trying to research so I can buy everytthiung at once rather than buying a bunch of crap and realizing i missed an integral part.


the main reason is because you changed the airflow design of the case... silverstone engineers aren't idiots







they made the top 180mm as intake because they know they needed to push the hot air from the GPU away from the CPU. with your current airflow pattern, you are FEEDING nice hot exhaust air from BOTH GPU right into your CPU... Your GPU's are running around 250W TDP EACH so it's no wonder you are getting baked.

to get your temp down, switch the top to intake and reorient your D14 so it blows hot air out the back. this way you aren't force feeding that hot air right into the D14 from the back of your primary / HOTTER GPU... . keep the bottom fans as intake as well. the hot air will work its way out on it's own, you don't really have to worry about any hot air pockets developing since there is no "pocket" in a case that small in the 1st place. as long as your have positive pressure, hot air WILL find its own way out.

switching to a 900D wont change the fact that your NH-D14 is sucking all that hot air from the primary GPU as "cool intake" air for the CPU... you wont have much better temps if you keep your D14 in that orientation.


----------



## tmcc

I appreciate your input. I tried the suggested fan orientation. In fact, I tried every permutation possible over a 6ish hour span, none of which were successful. I would also like to point out that CPU temps were not the issue.

This has been fixed though. I rebuilt in a 900d and am fully overclocked wo issues. Next up is water cooling blocks and adding the 3rd gtx 780


----------



## xP_0nex

I was planning on moving down from a Fractal Arc Mini to a SUGO SG10. I have MSI HD 7870 Ghz Non-Reference cards Crossfire. Hopefully, they don't cause issues. I didn't add a side fan and the top card's fans crank up loudly...


----------



## GSC123

Ahh I forgot to ask about this in my earlier posts.

I'm guessing you guys have seen this build on youtube by Linus on the NCIX youtube channel.





Is this a good build?
Instead of gtx 680 in SLI, would gtx 780 TI in SLI work?
Can I swap the Sniper motherboard for the MAXIMUS V GENE?

Thanks again for the help bros.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> Ahh I forgot to ask about this in my earlier posts.
> 
> I'm guessing you guys have seen this build on youtube by Linus on the NCIX youtube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good build?
> Instead of gtx 680 in SLI, would gtx 780 TI in SLI work?
> Can I swap the Sniper motherboard for the MAXIMUS V GENE?
> 
> Thanks again for the help bros.


it would work. you would actually want to swap the sniper for the gene if possible, since the sniper mobo's designate the 1st and 4th pcie slots as the ones with the 8 lanes of bandwidth (this is only ideal in a case like the 350D, which has 5 expansion slots, whereas the SG10/09 has 4 expansion slots.)

Gene:

8x slot ----
1x slot ----
8x slot ----
4x slot ----

Sniper:

8x slot ----
1x slot ----
4x slot ----
8x slot ----


----------



## vr4racer

Yes i tried various crossfire and sli setups and had heat issues.... That why i decided and get a HD7990 best choice i have made in terms of graphics heat never a problem but it does take a bit of planning and setting up to get the temps at optimal. Good luck its worth it once you find that sweet spot.


----------



## GSC123

So you had trouble with running two cards in SLI? Hmmm, I wonder why Linus's sg09 build on the NCIX channel didn't get to hot when he ran two 680s in SLI. I'm fairly new to the pc world so maybe I'm overlooking something?


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> So you had trouble with running two cards in SLI? Hmmm, I wonder why Linus's sg09 build on the NCIX channel didn't get to hot when he ran two 680s in SLI. I'm fairly new to the pc world so maybe I'm overlooking something?


it did get hot, i remember he mentioned the other card was at 82 degress i think? I just don't know how he decided to say that it's ready for overclocking? maybe he's referring to the cpu.

anyway, been lurking here for a while now, finally got to build on sg09.
reused my cpu cooler and drives.
cpu temp at full is around 58 C
gpu temp at full is around 69 C



if anyone is curious, the gryphon + armor kit does not have any clearance issues
really happy with this case.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Going to purchase the SG10 soon. Switching from my Corsair 600T. Have an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z board on the way and I'll swap my 2600K and RAM into that. Also have an R9 290 on the way to replace my GTX670. After that, a custom watercooling setup. It will be a fun challenge.


----------



## king1990

hi ,
I'm considering to get sg09 but because I live outside the US I have to ship it international - amazon can ship it to my location - but they asking 120$ for the shipping which is really high so I'm trying to use mail forwarding service but what I miss is the shipment dimensions ( not the product itself ) to calculate the shipping price ... can anyone help me ??


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Those online calculators don't do squat,just put aside a big wad of cash. Actually $120 sounds about right.


----------



## king1990

well , I know a trusted company ship to my location and has good reviews but I want to know which is higher the shipment weight or volume weight to know the price and compare it with amazon price .


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Depends which store you buy from and how they pack the delivery. Messes with dimentions alot.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Going to purchase the SG10 soon. Switching from my Corsair 600T. Have an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z board on the way and I'll swap my 2600K and RAM into that. Also have an R9 290 on the way to replace my GTX670. After that, a custom watercooling setup. It will be a fun challenge.


I can't wait to see your custom WC. Will it be for both the CPU and GPU or just one or the other?

I love this case, it's really nice and compact. If I end up going ITX next year, might look at the Node 304 again or the new Corsair ITX case.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I can't wait to see your custom WC. Will it be for both the CPU and GPU or just one or the other?
> 
> I love this case, it's really nice and compact. If I end up going ITX next year, might look at the Node 304 again or the new Corsair ITX case.


Both, maybe even the motherboard at some point. Definitely will have to mount a few radiators on the outside of the case.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king1990*
> 
> hi ,
> I'm considering to get sg09 but because I live outside the US I have to ship it international - amazon can ship it to my location - but they asking 120$ for the shipping which is really high so I'm trying to use mail forwarding service but what I miss is the shipment dimensions ( not the product itself ) to calculate the shipping price ... can anyone help me ??


Which country do you live? It's possible there is a reseller closer to you. Check http://www.silverstonetek.com/wheretobuy_all.php?area=en


----------



## Cheesepolice

Should I get a motherboard to allow SLI/CFX in my SG10 or should I get one with the 2nd PCI-E slot further apart and use a case with 5 expansion slots?

Is it doable in the SG10?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesepolice*
> 
> Should I get a motherboard to allow SLI/CFX in my SG10 or should I get one with the 2nd PCI-E slot further apart and use a case with 5 expansion slots?
> 
> Is it doable in the SG10?


SLI/CF is just as doable in a SG10 as it is in a 5 expansion slot mATX case like the Corsair 350D. You ideally want to limit yourself to reference/blower design cards in either situation though.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SLI/CF is just as doable in a SG10 as it is in a 5 expansion slot mATX case like the Corsair 350D. You ideally want to limit yourself to reference/blower design cards in either situation though.


I was under the impression that a 5 expansion slot case would allow for better airflow and cooler cards? But if it's just as doable in the SG10, then I'll definitely get a Gryphon or something similar.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesepolice*
> 
> I was under the impression that a 5 expansion slot case would allow for better airflow and cooler cards? But if it's just as doable in the SG10, then I'll definitely get a Gryphon or something similar.


mmm not necessarily. there will obviously be a greater gap between your cards if there is an extra slot between them, but your bottom card is still going to be pressed up against your floor-mounted PSU anyway.

the biggest factors for cooling your cards are 1) unrestricted airflow where the fans are trying to intake air, and 2) the air being taken in by the top card is not being pre-heated by the lower card. These two factors are best mitigated (or effectively eliminated) by blower style cards which take in air from grills in the very front end of the cooler and exhaust their used air out the rear of the cooler and out of the case.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> mmm not necessarily. there will obviously be a greater gap between your cards if there is an extra slot between them, but your bottom card is still going to be pressed up against your floor-mounted PSU anyway.
> 
> the biggest factors for cooling your cards are 1) unrestricted airflow where the fans are trying to intake air, and 2) the air being taken in by the top card is not being pre-heated by the lower card. These two factors are best mitigated (or effectively eliminated) by blower style cards which take in air from grills in the very front end of the cooler and exhaust their used air out the rear of the cooler and out of the case.


I agree, it's really not easy to SLI/Xfire in a MATX build. Although I was wondering has anyone ever tried 2 twin frozrs or 2 evga acx type coolers in SLI with decent 90mm fans in the side panel for sg09 or sg10? Of course the cards are not overclocked. And as results go for single cards, twin frozrs and ACX coolers are shown to be really good.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> I agree, it's really not easy to SLI/Xfire in a MATX build. Although I was wondering has anyone ever tried 2 twin frozrs or 2 evga acx type coolers in SLI with decent 90mm fans in the side panel for sg09 or sg10? Of course the cards are not overclocked. And as results go for single cards, twin frozrs and ACX coolers are shown to be really good.


some dude a few weeks back posted some pics of his SG10 stuffed with SLI 780 ACX cards. He was getting overheat shutdowns and ended up moving to a 900D (of all things, a 900D haha)


----------



## GSC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> I agree, it's really not easy to SLI/Xfire in a MATX build. Although I was wondering has anyone ever tried 2 twin frozrs or 2 evga acx type coolers in SLI with decent 90mm fans in the side panel for sg09 or sg10? Of course the cards are not overclocked. And as results go for single cards, twin frozrs and ACX coolers are shown to be really good.


I think this guy did a sg10 build running 2x EVGA 780s with ACX coolers in SLI.
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/55723-way-too-hot/?hl=sg10

From what I understood, He was having temp issues with the top card but then threw 3 noctua fans in the side panel (two 92mm fans and one 120mm fan) and put some "ghetto spacer" in between the two cards to allow the top card to breath. He said once he got his fans installed his top card no longer hits anywhere close to 90 degrees during 3dmark.

Has anyone in this thread tried putting some little non conductive spacer in between two cards? I know it does seem a little "ghetto" but I've read in a couple of different threads that it does help with temps for matx builds trying to run SLI.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> some dude a few weeks back posted some pics of his SG10 stuffed with SLI 780 ACX cards. He was getting overheat shutdowns and ended up moving to a 900D (of all things, a 900D haha)


Well, that escalated quickly. He sure was frustrated to go up like 5x the size. Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> I think this guy did a sg10 build running 2x EVGA 780s with ACX coolers in SLI.
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/55723-way-too-hot/?hl=sg10
> 
> From what I understood, He was having temp issues with the top card but then threw 3 noctua fans in the side panel (two 92mm fans and one 120mm fan) and put some "ghetto spacer" in between the two cards to allow the top card to breath. He said once he got his fans installed his top card no longer hits anywhere close to 90 degrees during 3dmark.
> 
> Has anyone in this thread tried putting some little non conductive spacer in between two cards? I know it does seem a little "ghetto" but I've read in a couple of different threads that it does help with temps for matx builds trying to run SLI.


I can't see how he did his ghetto spacer from the pics he linked. Although I really don't want to force or push them apart that much. I was also thinking the big heatsink from his N14 contributed to the overall heat.

As I have an Antec 620 and a 760 acx (which theoretically should generate less heat than a 780), I really would like to see if someone was able to pull of a similar build with 760 in sli and a H80 as a cpu cooler maybe. Also the zalman 92mm fans I got really push in a good amount of air.
Guess I'd just have to wait til someone does this or I'm gonna have to take a risk when I'm able to get 1 more 760.

edit: Also I believe having a good 80mm fan as exhaust in the right would also help since it can pull out the hot air coming out from that side of those cards.


----------



## GSC123

I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet, but Origin PC use to do custom SG10 builds but stopped due to low sales (at least that's what they told me over the phone). They advertised it with a build running two 690s along with cpu water cooling. Here are some pics...





Does anyone know what specific cpu water cooler their using? What about the other parts (motherboard, psu, etc.)?


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet, but Origin PC use to do custom SG10 builds but stopped due to low sales (at least that's what they told me over the phone). They advertised it with a build running two 690s along with cpu water cooling. Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what specific cpu water cooler their using? What about the other parts (motherboard, psu, etc.)?


Motherboard is a Rampage IV Gene, which probably means it's a hexacore processor. The PSU, based on the Corsair logo and it says "1050", I'd be willing to wager it's a HX1050. The cooling looks like some kind of custom loop maybe? Not too sure...

Now, I do have my own question. I'm rebuilding my SG10 build. Threw in a Asus DCII 780 today to replace my 7970, and have a Silverstone SG65F-G, PP05 cable set, and $50 worth of sleeving mats to replace my AX850. Yes, yes, I know, replacing an AX850 with the SG65F-G seems a little crazy, but I have my reasons. Anyway, I want to get a set of matching fans for the side. But they would need to be slim fans, like 12 or 15mm. Does anyone know 2x fans that come in 92x92x15 and 120x120x15? Would these fans fit the smaller spaces? They're 100mm fans, but have 92mm screw holes. Just looking for some recommendations on new fans. Thanks


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSC123*
> 
> I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet, but Origin PC use to do custom SG10 builds but stopped due to low sales (at least that's what they told me over the phone). They advertised it with a build running two 690s along with cpu water cooling. Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what specific cpu water cooler their using? What about the other parts (motherboard, psu, etc.)?


Cooler = Corsair H60i (with a custom logo on it)
Mobo = Asus Rampage VI Gene
CPU = (a LGA2011 Core i7)
Ram = 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance
PSU = Corsair TX1050


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Motherboard is a Rampage IV Gene, which probably means it's a hexacore processor. The PSU, based on the Corsair logo and it says "1050", I'd be willing to wager it's a HX1050. The cooling looks like some kind of custom loop maybe? Not too sure...
> 
> Now, I do have my own question. I'm rebuilding my SG10 build. Threw in a Asus DCII 780 today to replace my 7970, and have a Silverstone SG65F-G, PP05 cable set, and $50 worth of sleeving mats to replace my AX850. Yes, yes, I know, replacing an AX850 with the SG65F-G seems a little crazy, but I have my reasons. Anyway, I want to get a set of matching fans for the side. But they would need to be slim fans, like 12 or 15mm. Does anyone know 2x fans that come in 92x92x15 and 120x120x15? Would these fans fit the smaller spaces? They're 100mm fans, but have 92mm screw holes. Just looking for some recommendations on new fans. Thanks


Normal size 92mm fan work fine for my 780 dcuii,
and unless you are going to mod it , you will do fine with a 92mm fan.
With the fan side by side to each other, i dont think you could fit the 100mm on it.


----------



## Simonzi

So, I think I might pull the trigger on a custom water loop as well, when I get my new PSU in and sleeved. Being compact is key given the limitations of space in the SG10. Here's the shopping list so far:

XSPC Raystorm - $49.99
EK DCP 2.2 X-RES and Pump combo - $96.90
Magicool 180mm Slim Radiator - $44.95

Probably another $100 - $150 on compression fittings, tubing, etc... All the other bits and bobbles that go into this kind of setup.

I really have to go int an measure and make sure stuff will fit, which I plan on doing next week when I swap my PSU. Looking at that rad to go up top of course, the pump/res combo underneath the PSU.

Suggestions, feedback, ideas? Any input from anyone who's used any of these parts? I remember seeing that rad mentioned a few pages back, but don't think anything ever came of it.

Edit:

Was about to pull the trigger. Cracked open my case after making a mock rad and res out of cardboard, to make sure stuff would fit. No way in hell a 180mm rad will fit up top without serious modification, and there not enough room at the end of my GTX780 to fit a rad underneath the PSU. My watercooling dreams are dashed just as they began to take off


----------



## jonnysupafly

Hi all, those 29 pages just flew by, i'm just about to start my build with the sg09. I have a couple of questions about modding the case that I could find another example of:

Firstly I am thinking of cutting the top of the front panel off and putting a slim external blu ray drive in the optical drive bay, mainly so I have an eject button, dimension wise it would be 145mm x 145mm x 18mm (hxwxd), has any body else done this? Any reason not to?

Secondly I want to put a fan controller/card reader in the front - http://www.aerocool.us/peripheral/CoolTouch-R%20B.htm
I'm looking at cutting a hole a few cm below the USB ports on the front, from the inside it looks like a perfect gap between 2 screws, again has anybody done or considered this?

Cheers in advance


----------



## yahu

^is soft-eject that much of an issue for you? This is my first case without a physical eject button, but I can honestly say that I don't miss it. I realize my use and yours may be different however.







Also, since you're cutting anyway, couldn't you either:
- cut out a slot for the drive and make it look a little more seamless (you mention cut off the top of the front, maybe you meant the front?); this might not actually be possible due to the depth of the drive (pretty tight with the 180mm fan)
- using an internal slim Blu-Ray drive, cut a small hole to expose the eject mechanism-->put something in said hole, such as a pin to push the exposed mechanism-->mount some small piece of black rubber, etc. to "clean up" the pin, or whatever else you have that would push on the eject mechanism.

I don't know that anyone else has tried the fan controller/card reader, but it sounds cool.


----------



## jonnysupafly

Hi, thank you for your advice, yes I meant just cutting the top off the front panel and having the optical drives face plate there instead so it would look part of the case once the top is on. It may be more hassle than it is worth and like you say the soft-eject will be fine.

Think i will go ahead with the fan controller, just need to wait until jan/Feb when the Aerocool becomes available in the uk.


----------



## yahu

ah, got it. Again, there isn't much room between the drive and the 180mm fan. I got a bracket for the mini-SATA as I don't like how those connectors are so small, so not as stable. With that bracket added to the back of the drive (maybe 1/2 inch extra, though I haven't measured) the SATA cable is really snug against the 180mm. With external enclosures being what they are, you might end up with a bit of an "overbite."


----------



## jonnysupafly

For people using AIO water cooling, with the radiator attached to the back of the case do you have the fan pulling air in or have it as an exhaust?


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnysupafly*
> 
> For people using AIO water cooling, with the radiator attached to the back of the case do you have the fan pulling air in or have it as an exhaust?


i have it push-pull with the pull as an exhaust out the back. If I'm going 1 fan only, I would have it as exhaust. There's not really a difference if you push or pull, but if you go with pull, you don't have to worry about the dust build up on the radiator that a push config would do.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Can you actually fit a 120mm AIO in this case while still leaving the stock 180mm fan in place and run dual gpu's at the same time?


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whirly*
> 
> Just finished my first build with the Sugo SG-10! Hope these thoughts help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts:
> ASUS ROG Maximus VI Gene mATX board
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8Gb [email protected]
> Intel 4770K CPU
> Corsair H80i AIO cooler
> Left Side fans - 3 x Noctua A9x14 PWM (removed stock 120mm)
> Right Side fans - 1 x Noctua NF-R8 PWM
> Cooler fans - 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (removed stock 120mm, did not use H80i bundled SP120s)
> Silverstone SST-ST65F-G 650W 80PLUS Gold PSU with PP-05 short cable kit
> Samsung EVO840 1Tb 2.5" SSD
> EVGA GTX780 Classified 3Gb ACX
> 
> Interesting points to mention:
> 
> First on the H80i:
> 
> I can confirm the H80i cooler only fits in the orientation pictured - but this is according to the manual actually the recommended orienation. On the downside, it covers the first PCIe lane so SLI is not possible. This does mean on most boards you won't get x16 speed (ASUS Maximum VI Gene included) - however there is lots of anecdotal evidence this makes absolutely no difference to frame rates on resolutions at least up to 1440p.
> 
> The manual advises attaching the radiator to the case first - I don't. It's far too hard to attach the cooling block if you do it in this order. I would: fit backplate first (ideally before inserting mobo into the case). Then attach the radiator with fans to the case - but just temporarily so you get an idea of how the cooling block and tubing will go on, and to give you a chance to "train" the tubing. Then remove it and attach the cooling block - and all the cables because it's hard to get at them once the radiator is on, especially if you are using two fans for push/pull. You can however remove the 180mm case fan to get at the top side of the motherboard if you need to. (I had to because at one point I inadvertently detached the CPU fan connector.) Finally, attach the radiator again.
> 
> Also the H80i has a rather flimsy plastic cover over the block protecting the factory supplied thermal paste. I advised securing this with a rubber band until you are ready to mount it - it comes off too easily. I used the factory paste thinking I'd replace it with AS5 if the temps were bad, but they are fine (see lower) so far.
> 
> On the GTX780:
> 
> This is a monster card, again I can confirm that removing the stock 120mm fan which is 25mm thick and using the 14mm Noctua's is necessary to make this card fit - without that there isn't enough room to connect the PCI-Express power cables.
> 
> Temps:
> 
> I am running the H80i fans to exhaust.
> 
> Early days on this, not stressed GPU yet, but running Prime95 for 30 mins with an overclock of 4.3Ghz everything ran pretty quiet and I got temps of ~70degC. Ambient was 23degC so deltaT was 47degC. Idle temp was 29degC. There's plenty of headroom there for faster clocking - given the case size I'm pretty happy with that result.
> 
> On the build:
> 
> Overall I was pretty happy with this build. The cable management was less hassle than I thought. In large part this is due to using the Silverstone recommended PSU and their short cable kit - I can't recommend this highly enough.
> 
> I was able to pull almost everything behind the board into the HD mount area - which as I am using a single 1TB SSD was fine. Only the USB 3.0 cable and all the cabling for the H80i clutter the front side - but even then it's not too bad as most of this sits in the space under the PSU at the end of GPU board.
> 
> Pics show state prior to mounting the GTX780, which comes up a couple of inches short of the full width.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Whirly


I know this is a bit old, but there is an easy solution to having the cake and eating it too. For having the cpu water cooled, and running SLI cards WITHOUT things being modded, bent/jammed etc.

A. Ditch the idea of a 120mm radiator. Instead go with a 92 or 80mm single radiator instead.

B. Pick up one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811996022

This will allow you to bolt up the rear 120mm exhaust fan to an 80/92mm radiator. No more issues with a tight fit to either the top 180mm fan, or the video card below. Magicool 92mm(43mm thick)Extreme radiator is a great match for this setup with an Apogee Drive 2 pump/cpu block combo.

Or for much cheaper money one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-545LC-92mm-Performance-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/271088154066?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3536292000545348214%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D280749475312%26

You will now only run a single 120mm fan though. One with good static pressure should be used, and the venture effect of the adaptor/shroud will pull a lot of air through that radiator.

Keep positive pressure intact with good circulation over all the components while having a water cooled cpu with plenty of room to spare.









I expect reps coming my way.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Can you actually fit a 120mm AIO in this case while still leaving the stock 180mm fan in place and run dual gpu's at the same time?


yes you can, the 120 mm rad do not interferer with the 180mm or the pci slots if you fit it correctly


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> yes you can, the 120 mm rad do not interferer with the 180mm or the pci slots if you fit it correctly


I have yet to see one where it will fit. Pics/links? I think the shortest 120mm radiator is the Seidon 120XL at 150mm and the Seidon 120M at 150.3mm

Most of the 120mm radiators though are over 155mm tall. The Corsair's are 152mm tall and I get conflicting reports on how well they do fit.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> I have yet to see one where it will fit. Pics/links? I think the shortest 120mm radiator is the Seidon 120XL at 150mm and the Seidon 120M at 150.3mm
> 
> Most of the 120mm radiators though are over 155mm tall.


Invert the rad unit so the tubes are connecting up the top near the 180mm fan. It will give you clearance to occupy the 1st PCIe slot. There are pics in this here owners thread IIRC.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Invert the rad unit so the tubes are connecting up the top near the 180mm fan. It will give you clearance to occupy the 1st PCIe slot. There are pics in this here owners thread IIRC.


Yes, but from what I read, the rad then has issues with fan contact/ bending of mounts? Id like to have a mm or 2 between the fan and the top of the rad.......not into forcing things to fit.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Yes, but from what I read, the rad then has issues with fan contact/ bending of mounts? Id like to have a mm or 2 between the fan and the top of the rad.......not into forcing things to fit.


Not in my case, my h60 fitted perfectly fine under the 180mm and even with my graphic card seated on the top slot it still have a gap between the graphic card and the rad.


----------



## jvill

Antec kuhler 620 mounted upside down with no modding or bent parts. I believe any 120mm rad would fit here if installed with the tubes on top.


----------



## groundzero9

Here's my new setup:


Corsair H90 up top with a 140mm push, 180mm pull. Can't run a 120mm rear fan due to clearance, but I plan on putting a 92mm back there.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

My SG10 arrives today.


----------



## groundzero9

Has anyone tried mounting two AIO liquid coolers in the SG10? I'm thinking of getting rid of the 180mm, moving my H90 up in its place, and then fitting a H55 for my graphics card to the rear. I'm hoping it'll fit as long as I only have a push fan on both rads?


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Just finished moving everything over to the new SG10. It's awesome, love the build quality. Can't wait to do some real water cooling.


----------



## varthx

Out with the old...



...and in with the new!

i5 3570K @ 4.6ghz
16gb Vengence 1600
Maximus V Gene
2x Vertex 4 128gb (raid 0), 1x 500gb WD Black, 1x Vertex 2 60gb
OCZ 1000W Fatality (I realize that the fatality means nothing and I just wanted nice cables.)

NEW: EVGA 780ti Classified (It wasn't easy, but it fits, in case someone else was wondering.)
OLD: 2x HIS 7970 reference cards

Lower temperatures and good drivers feel so so good. B)


----------



## CaptainZombie

This case is awesome if you want lower temps. I noticed a huge change in temps over my GD08 and I had water cooling in that htpc too.


----------



## ElCobrito

Hi guys, I want to replace my FT03 with something smaller, so since I already have all micro atx parts I tought of getting this case, instead of a mini itx one like the sg08 or cm elite 130.
At the moment I have a mere 6950, with a i5 2500k, just planning on adding an ssd to my raptor. So everything would fit.

I tought of using an aio cooler on the cpu, but today I saw the nzxt g10 and I was wondering if this case would fit 2 aio, one for the cpu, the other for the gpu. What do you say?
I'm too inexperienced to install a custom loop on such a small case...


----------



## ichiwot

hi new here gotta to ask what are the options for the mounting of radiators in these case? i want to build a smaller custom wcs in this case seen the white green combo project but no yet finish and he planed to put a 200mm rad on top? how is it possible thnx


----------



## Cheesepolice

finally got my new hardware yesterday.... oh boy, what a difference.
All the fans are connected directly to the motherboard and is being controller by it as well, meaning they dont spin much idle.
Silence at last!


----------



## ManaNeko

Has anyone modified the top 180mm fan into exhaust mode?

If so, please give me feedback on how it has helped with temperture management. I'd love to know if it's worth it!


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> So, I think I might pull the trigger on a custom water loop as well, when I get my new PSU in and sleeved. Being compact is key given the limitations of space in the SG10. Here's the shopping list so far:
> 
> XSPC Raystorm - $49.99
> EK DCP 2.2 X-RES and Pump combo - $96.90
> Magicool 180mm Slim Radiator - $44.95
> 
> Probably another $100 - $150 on compression fittings, tubing, etc... All the other bits and bobbles that go into this kind of setup.
> 
> I really have to go int an measure and make sure stuff will fit, which I plan on doing next week when I swap my PSU. Looking at that rad to go up top of course, the pump/res combo underneath the PSU.
> 
> Suggestions, feedback, ideas? Any input from anyone who's used any of these parts? I remember seeing that rad mentioned a few pages back, but don't think anything ever came of it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Was about to pull the trigger. Cracked open my case after making a mock rad and res out of cardboard, to make sure stuff would fit. No way in hell a 180mm rad will fit up top without serious modification, and there not enough room at the end of my GTX780 to fit a rad underneath the PSU. My watercooling dreams are dashed just as they began to take off


I'm planning on doing a WC loop as well.

The only way you could fit rads would be to take into acount a few things:

If you have a mini ATX motherboard such a the Asus Gene, you can't put 2x120mm at the bottom. You need more clearance.
If you put the rads at the bottom, you must have a water block on you graphics card, that will reduce the slot size of the card to 1PCI, then you'll have the space for the radiator and the 120mm fans.

These are your only solutions. Otherwise, you might consider going AIO.

I'm holding off until I find a GPU worthy of a WC setup.


----------



## panjang

hi everyone, i've been here for quite a while now but this my first post







this is my sg09 build from last year please enjoy:thumb:








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/1ykj.jpg/


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panjang*
> 
> hi everyone, i've been here for quite a while now but this my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my sg09 build from last year please enjoy:thumb:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1832200/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1832201/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1832202/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1832203/


Very decent cable management.

How did you get the SSD to occupy this position? Did you drill a hole in the metal plate?

**EDIT**: I see, you took off the placeholders at the bottom and recycled one by drilling a hole in the bar. Well played.


----------



## panjang

thanks mana,i actually reuse the plastic ssd mounting and stick it with double sided tape, i figure it will look better this way and make it easier to manage the cable.


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> I'm planning on doing a WC loop as well.
> 
> The only way you could fit rads would be to take into acount a few things:
> 
> If you have a mini ATX motherboard such a the Asus Gene, you can't put 2x120mm at the bottom. You need more clearance.
> If you put the rads at the bottom, you must have a water block on you graphics card, that will reduce the slot size of the card to 1PCI, then you'll have the space for the radiator and the 120mm fans.
> 
> These are your only solutions. Otherwise, you might consider going AIO.
> 
> I'm holding off until I find a GPU worthy of a WC setup.


Yeah, I found out it'd be extremely difficult to fit a WC setup inside. A loop with a single 120mm rad could easily fit, but since I already have an H80, the gain wouldn't justify the price sadly


----------



## jonnysupafly

I have just bought a slim slot load drive and not sure how to connect power to it, can anyone point me to the cable they use?

Thank you


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnysupafly*
> 
> I have just bought a slim slot load drive and not sure how to connect power to it, can anyone point me to the cable they use?


Silverstone CP10


----------



## jonnysupafly

Great cheers


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnysupafly*
> 
> I have just bought a slim slot load drive and not sure how to connect power to it, can anyone point me to the cable they use?
> 
> Thank you


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001OFNLXI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1389283660&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
the one I use.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just learned about the SG10. I was initially considering the Bitfenix Phenom M or Silverstone FT03 but I think I should go smaller.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quick shot of the build I just completed, minus soundcard, which hadn't been installed yet.


__
https://flic.kr/p/j8BH7D


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice work with the cables


----------



## ljason8eg

Thanks. Although I'm not using too many cables, the Silverstone PP05-E short cable set really came in handy. Much easier to flex the cables and no need to hide a bunch of extra length. Made my first SFF build go much smoother.


----------



## codrutoctavian

I just finished assembling my rig in my SG-09 case and I am bit disappointed. I am running the following configuration:

Case: Silverstone SG-09

Motherboard: Intel DQ87PG
CPU: Intel i7-4771
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12 with the bottom 92 mm removed
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 4 x 8 GB = 32 GB 1600 MHz 1.5 V
PSU: Corsair RM 650
Video card: Gigabyte Windforce Geforce 780 Ti OC edition
Sound card: Creative SoundBlaster Z
Wi-Fi card: Linksys WMP600N

To the case I have added:

1 x NF-R8 PWM as an exhaust fan on the bottom left
2 x NF-B9 PWM as intake fans on the bottom right

The rest of the fans are the default Silverstone fans.

All the intake fans are connected to the Front Fan motherboard connector and all the exhaust fans are connected to the Rear Fan motherboard connector. I had use the splitter cables which where included with the Noctua fans. The motherboard specification states that each connector supports 1.5 A. All my fans are less than 1 A, the most powerful one is the Silvestone default 180 mm top fan which takes 0.48 A.

My problem is the the video card temperature. It is hitting 83-84 degrees (Celsius). I had tested the same components in open air and the maximum temperature under load is 73 degrees. It seems that I had added the additional Noctua fans for nothing. What can I do? I had followed Silverstone manual which indicates that I should have the 3 bottom right fans as intake and the bottom left (the small 80 mm) fan as exhaust. But it does not work









Also, the system is quite noisy. I didn't used the Noctua Low Noise adapters yet.

Any advice? What can I do to improve the cooling of the video card? As I said, in open air, with the boards on the motherboard the maximum temperature is 73 degrees, as compared to 83-84 when in the case.

Thanks


----------



## Cozmo85

What are the difference in the SG09 vs the SG10 other than the faceplate? The SG09 is almost $30 cheaper right now.

Also does anyone get bothered having the psu exhausting out the side possibly toward your face? I would be using a silverstone strider 550w.

edit: Also can i just confirm that the H80i does fit as long as you bend a bit of metal and have the tubing on the top?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What are the difference in the SG09 vs the SG10 other than the faceplate? The SG09 is almost $30 cheaper right now.
> 
> Also does anyone get bothered having the psu exhausting out the side possibly toward your face? I would be using a silverstone strider 550w.
> 
> edit: Also can i just confirm that the H80i does fit as long as you bend a bit of metal and have the tubing on the top?


The only difference is the front faceplate and the SG10 looks so much better imo. The only thing I hate about the case in general is the way the one side panel goes on and it still uses an old school U shaped enclosure. It would of been better if it had 2 separate panels and the top came off as its own panel.

There are some guys that have the H80 in this case, but I think they had to reverse it when installing it.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The only difference is the front faceplate and the SG10 looks so much better imo. The only thing I hate about the case in general is the way the one side panel goes on and it still uses an old school U shaped enclosure. It would of been better if it had 2 separate panels and the top came off as its own panel.
> 
> There are some guys that have the H80 in this case, but I think they had to reverse it when installing it.


Reverse it? What about the h75? Or what is a good quiet liquid cooler that fits? Does the kuhler 620 still have the pump rattle problem?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Reverse it? What about the h75? Or what is a good quiet liquid cooler that fits? Does the kuhler 620 still have the pump rattle problem?


Yeah, from what I had read in this thread and the pics people had to orient the H80 in a specific way for it to fit. Hopefully someone chimes in that has one and this case.

I am using an H60 in this case and it works perfectly without an issue.


----------



## Cozmo85

Thanks for all the help. After looking things up it looks like the NH-D14 is actually a better performer and fits. So ill grab one of those.


----------



## ljason8eg

The NH-D14 works great but it interferes with the 120mm fan on the side panel. A thin 120mm fan might work in its place. A 92mm fan definitely does.


----------



## groundzero9

A D14 exhausting out the top fit perfectly in mine with a 120mm and 2x 92mm on the side panel.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> A D14 exhausting out the top fit perfectly in mine with a 120mm and 2x 92mm on the side panel.


What are your temps and noise level like doing it that way? Im assuming the top fan can just be flipped over?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What are your temps and noise level like doing it that way? Im assuming the top fan can just be flipped over?


Temps and noise levels were fine. I didn't use the supplied 180mm fan though, I opted to use a 140mm instead. (The case comes with a 180 to 140mm adapter)


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Temps and noise levels were fine. I didn't use the supplied 180mm fan though, I opted to use a 140mm instead. (The case comes with a 180 to 140mm adapter)


Did it not fit or did you just want to use a different fan?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Did it not fit or did you just want to use a different fan?


It didn't fit. The 180mm fan is 32mm thick instead of the standard 25mm of 120 & 140mm fans.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> It didn't fit. The 180mm fan is 32mm thick instead of the standard 25mm of 120 & 140mm fans.


Thanks for the help. Whats the best air cooler you can fit and still keep 120mm on the side panel?

What about the silverstone HE01?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Thanks for all the help. After looking things up it looks like the NH-D14 is actually a better performer and fits. So ill grab one of those.


Would you consider going with an H60?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Would you consider going with an H60?


Does the h60 have any lingering noise issues or anything? Is the stock fan quiet enough?

I am certainly not against it if it works fine. Im assuming the motherboard components will get enough cooling from the 180mm top fan?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Does the h60 have any lingering noise issues or anything? Is the stock fan quiet enough?
> 
> I am certainly not against it if it works fine. Im assuming the motherboard components will get enough cooling from the 180mm top fan?


I haven't had any issues with it and haven't read of others having problems. The stock fan is pretty quiet, but I ended up buying 2 SP120's for it and its pretty silent. The loudest fan in my system right now even with it turned down is the 180mm fan up top and it is not that bad.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with it and haven't read of others having problems. The stock fan is pretty quiet, but I ended up buying 2 SP120's for it and its pretty silent. The loudest fan in my system right now even with it turned down is the 180mm fan up top and it is not that bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Would you consider going with an H60?


Thanks again for all the help. I ordered it with an H60 and ended up getting the SG09 cause it was just so much cheaper. $72 after rebate on amazon. Couldn't justify the extra cost when i dont really mind the SG09 front panel.


----------



## Swiksta

Hey Guys,

I rarely post on this but I just wanna say My SG10 is surviving the Australian Summer!
Pretty damn happy!

That's all


----------



## Athonline

Hello,

I decided to go ahead with a SG10 as a portable mATX rig. The case from pictures looks amazing.

The specs I am looking at:
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 -Question: It doesn't list LGA1055, but lists LGA1056, it should be fine right?
Mobo: Asus ROG Maximus Gene VI -however as it is on pre-order on Scan, any alternatives? The MSI Z87M-GAMING looks promising in my eyes. How does it compare? The PCIe ports look a bit too closed to each other.
Ram: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Racing Red, PC3-14900 (1866), Non-ECC, CAS 9-10-9-27
GPU: Gigabyte's AMD Radeon R9 290X OC with Windforce cooler
PSU: 850W Silverstone ST85F-GS Strider Silent Full Modular, 80Plus Gold, PSU
Case fans: Stock + any recommendation

What do you think? Did I miss anything? The reason for the large PSU is to go Crossfire in a year or two.


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Temps and noise levels were fine. I didn't use the supplied 180mm fan though, I opted to use a 140mm instead. (The case comes with a 180 to 140mm adapter)


Did you keep the fan as an intake or did you reverse it to exhaust?


----------



## Cozmo85

My H60 mounted with tubes down is touching the back of my GPU. Are the endcaps on the H60 metal or plastic?


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codrutoctavian*
> 
> I just finished assembling my rig in my SG-09 case and I am bit disappointed. I am running the following configuration:
> 
> Case: Silverstone SG-09
> 
> Motherboard: Intel DQ87PG
> CPU: Intel i7-4771
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12 with the bottom 92 mm removed
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 4 x 8 GB = 32 GB 1600 MHz 1.5 V
> PSU: Corsair RM 650
> Video card: Gigabyte Windforce Geforce 780 Ti OC edition
> Sound card: Creative SoundBlaster Z
> Wi-Fi card: Linksys WMP600N
> 
> To the case I have added:
> 
> 1 x NF-R8 PWM as an exhaust fan on the bottom left
> 2 x NF-B9 PWM as intake fans on the bottom right
> 
> The rest of the fans are the default Silverstone fans.
> 
> All the intake fans are connected to the Front Fan motherboard connector and all the exhaust fans are connected to the Rear Fan motherboard connector. I had use the splitter cables which where included with the Noctua fans. The motherboard specification states that each connector supports 1.5 A. All my fans are less than 1 A, the most powerful one is the Silvestone default 180 mm top fan which takes 0.48 A.
> 
> My problem is the the video card temperature. It is hitting 83-84 degrees (Celsius). I had tested the same components in open air and the maximum temperature under load is 73 degrees. It seems that I had added the additional Noctua fans for nothing. What can I do? I had followed Silverstone manual which indicates that I should have the 3 bottom right fans as intake and the bottom left (the small 80 mm) fan as exhaust. But it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the system is quite noisy. I didn't used the Noctua Low Noise adapters yet.
> 
> Any advice? What can I do to improve the cooling of the video card? As I said, in open air, with the boards on the motherboard the maximum temperature is 73 degrees, as compared to 83-84 when in the case.
> 
> Thanks


This is only my opinion and I'm no expert, but in your specific case, I'd ditch the rear left fan.
Quite simply: you're using full thickness Noctua fans. They must be so close to the GPU that they create 2 distinct compartments within your case, one above the card and one below. Furthermore, you've got 2 more add-in cards under the GPU which might add restriction to the air flow.
The 180mm fan above delivers a tiny bit of airflow to the HDDs, but circulation is blocked by the 80mm fan which makes its own conduit from the bottom o the case that immediately pulls outside of the case the air brought in by the 120mm.

So, or you ditch the 80mm fan to reduce restrictions to the flow, or you reverse the fan flow as an intake to see if it gives a positive pressure bonus.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> Did you keep the fan as an intake or did you reverse it to exhaust?


It was an exhaust. The idea was the have the side fans bring cool air in for the graphics card, then be sucked up and out, through the CPU heatsink. The rear fan was an intake, injecting some cool air into the D14's air stream. Here's a pic of what it looked like:



Note that the top 140mm isn't actually visible in this pic.


----------



## Cozmo85

Thanks for the help guys. Got my sg09 put together. I just cut out a rectangle from a thick bit of plastic and attached it to the bottom of the h60 rad


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> It was an exhaust. The idea was the have the side fans bring cool air in for the graphics card, then be sucked up and out, through the CPU heatsink. The rear fan was an intake, injecting some cool air into the D14's air stream. Here's a pic of what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the top 140mm isn't actually visible in this pic.


Yea, that makes perfect sense. Temps good?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> Yea, that makes perfect sense. Temps good?


Temps were okay but not the greatest. I ended up switching to a H90 in an attempt to reduce temps with the thought that more open space would help. However, it didn't work, and temps didn't change any noticeable amount. When I upgraded from the 6970 (pictured above) to a reference R9 290, things got a bit worse. Though I had two 32 CFM 92mms, and a 49 CFM 120mm on the side panel, my graphics card was running pretty warm, even by R9 290 standards.

I was lucky and won the case I have now in a contest. Instead of selling it, I decided to try it out since I had the opportunity. After seeing what it did for my overall temps, I don't think I'll be switching back. My graphics card fan now idles 5% slower than in the SG10, while temps are 2-3°c cooler. This was important to me because I like a quiet computer, and the blower fan is easily the loudest thing. CPU temps are down by 4°c idle and 5-7°c under load, though switching from a H90 to a H100i had an effect on that too.

Overall my SG10 temps probably could have been better if I was willing to put stronger fans in, but I wasn't for noise reasons. Now I have more working space in the case, cooler hardware, and I'm no longer locked into a mATX motherboard. While I don't particularly care about motherboard size, I do like having a selection. For example, if I wanted to upgrade to a 4820K, newegg only has *one* mATX socket 2011.









Here's my new setup for comparison:



I do miss how tiny the SG10 was, but this isn't exactly monstrous either. This also gave me the opportunity to further quiet my system by water cooling my 290, which is where my H90 is headed soon. Something that I don't think was possible size-wise in the SG10.


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Temps were okay but not the greatest. I ended up switching to a H90 in an attempt to reduce temps with the thought that more open space would help. However, it didn't work, and temps didn't change any noticeable amount. When I upgraded from the 6970 (pictured above) to a reference R9 290, things got a bit worse. Though I had two 32 CFM 92mms, and a 49 CFM 120mm on the side panel, my graphics card was running pretty warm, even by R9 290 standards.
> 
> I was lucky and won the case I have now in a contest. Instead of selling it, I decided to try it out since I had the opportunity. After seeing what it did for my overall temps, I don't think I'll be switching back. My graphics card fan now idles 5% slower than in the SG10, while temps are 2-3°c cooler. This was important to me because I like a quiet computer, and the blower fan is easily the loudest thing. CPU temps are down by 4°c idle and 5-7°c under load, though switching from a H90 to a H100i had an effect on that too.
> 
> Overall my SG10 temps probably could have been better if I was willing to put stronger fans in, but I wasn't for noise reasons. Now I have more working space in the case, cooler hardware, and I'm no longer locked into a mATX motherboard. While I don't particularly care about motherboard size, I do like having a selection. For example, if I wanted to upgrade to a 4820K, newegg only has *one* mATX socket 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new setup for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> I do miss how tiny the SG10 was, but this isn't exactly monstrous either. This also gave me the opportunity to further quiet my system by water cooling my 290, which is where my H90 is headed soon. Something that I don't think was possible size-wise in the SG10.


That 120mm fan must help a lot in keeping the temps down.

I'm waiting to see what the next dual GPUs are gonna look like and make a full watercooled setup with the SG10. Since my MB is a microATX, I can fit a dual rad at the bottom as long as I'm ready to drill the holes and stick a reservoir pump next to the RAM no problem.

My only concern is knowing in which direction to orient the airflow since this will guide my building decisions...


----------



## Huhannibal

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to build a rig for some gaming and numerical computation work. I really like the SG10 and decided on the following:

PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2Hgxk

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Motherboard: ASRock H87M Pro4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
Case: Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

However, on doing some further research I was led to believe that many PSU's are difficult, if not impossible to build with in this case. Does anyone know if the Corsair PSU that I've picked will work with this case? I was also considering this XFX 550W PSU. Which of the two, if either, would work well with the case? If neither will work, could you recommend a PSU that would which is at a similar price point?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cozmo85

Get 8gb ram and a larger SSD.

Also has anyone used a fanless psu in one of these?


----------



## ManaNeko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huhannibal*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to build a rig for some gaming and numerical computation work. I really like the SG10 and decided on the following:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2Hgxk
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Motherboard: ASRock H87M Pro4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> Case: Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> However, on doing some further research I was led to believe that many PSU's are difficult, if not impossible to build with in this case. Does anyone know if the Corsair PSU that I've picked will work with this case? I was also considering this XFX 550W PSU. Which of the two, if either, would work well with the case? If neither will work, could you recommend a PSU that would which is at a similar price point?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The smaller the PSU, the easier it will be to install. However the defining factor is the length and rigidity of the cables that come with the PSU. If you install an HDD, *you will suffer from lack of space*. I'm using a Corsair AX860i which makes 160mm and has modular cables. The only reason I have no troubles is because I'm using 4 SSDs and sleeved cables.


----------



## Cozmo85

Can anyone recommend a fan filter for the 120mm rear fan mount as i am using it for an intake.


----------



## jonnysupafly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huhannibal*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to build a rig for some gaming and numerical computation work. I really like the SG10 and decided on the following:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2Hgxk
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Motherboard: ASRock H87M Pro4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> Case: Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> However, on doing some further research I was led to believe that many PSU's are difficult, if not impossible to build with in this case. Does anyone know if the Corsair PSU that I've picked will work with this case? I was also considering this XFX 550W PSU. Which of the two, if either, would work well with the case? If neither will work, could you recommend a PSU that would which is at a similar price point?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This is really similar to my build, I've used a corsair gs600 psu with non modular cables and it fits fine, if you mount the hdd and ssd at the back of the case and use a few cable ties and stick on tie mounts(?) it's defiantly possible to have decent if crowed cable management


----------



## TheGunslinger13

can I ask how much clearance you have with the 780 DCU to the side panel? can you fit the 120 and 92mm fans?


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGunslinger13*
> 
> can I ask how much clearance you have with the 780 DCU to the side panel? can you fit the 120 and 92mm fans?


Both 90 mm fit perfectly fine, the 120mm should do the same as well,
but it would be a close fit.


----------



## codrutoctavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> This is only my opinion and I'm no expert, but in your specific case, I'd ditch the rear left fan.
> Quite simply: you're using full thickness Noctua fans. They must be so close to the GPU that they create 2 distinct compartments within your case, one above the card and one below. Furthermore, you've got 2 more add-in cards under the GPU which might add restriction to the air flow.
> The 180mm fan above delivers a tiny bit of airflow to the HDDs, but circulation is blocked by the 80mm fan which makes its own conduit from the bottom o the case that immediately pulls outside of the case the air brought in by the 120mm.
> 
> So, or you ditch the 80mm fan to reduce restrictions to the flow, or you reverse the fan flow as an intake to see if it gives a positive pressure bonus.


I gave up! I had tried removing fans, change intake/exhaust but the results where not satisfying. I could not get decent temperatures for my video card. As the video card runs open air at maximum 75 degrees, I expected in the case to be no more than 80. I could not get below 80. I got as high as 95. For me the SG-09 is disappointing.







Perhaps my expectations of the mATX platform are just too high.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codrutoctavian*
> 
> I gave up! I had tried removing fans, change intake/exhaust but the results where not satisfying. I could not get decent temperatures for my video card. As the video card runs open air at maximum 75 degrees, I expected in the case to be no more than 80. I could not get below 80. I got as high as 95. For me the SG-09 is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps my expectations of the mATX platform are just too high.


Did you have 2 cards in there via SLI or was it just one card? I have a 770 that's non reference so heat gets dumped in the case and my card doesn't go above 58-60 degrees.


----------



## codrutoctavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did you have 2 cards in there via SLI or was it just one card? I have a 770 that's non reference so heat gets dumped in the case and my card doesn't go above 58-60 degrees.


Just one card, a GTX 780 Ti from Gigabyte (Windforce, OC edition). The heat also gets dumped in the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codrutoctavian*
> 
> Just one card, a GTX 780 Ti from Gigabyte (Windforce, OC edition). The heat also gets dumped in the case.


This is what I have done......

1- The top 180mm is set as an exhaust at Medium fan speed.
2- I have the H60 on my CPU with push/pull.
3- On the side by the GPU, I have one 92mm fan and 120mm fan. I have set the 92mm as an intake and the 120mm as an exhaust.

How many fans do you have in your system and how are they setup?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This is what I have done......
> 
> 1- The top 180mm is set as an exhaust at Medium fan speed.
> 2- I have the H60 on my CPU with push/pull.
> 3- On the side by the GPU, I have one 92mm fan and 120mm fan. I have set the 92mm as an intake and the 120mm as an exhaust.
> 
> How many fans do you have in your system and how are they setup?


This is almost exactly how im doing it as well. I have the h60 setup as an intake into the case so it gets fresh air, the 120mm by the gpu setup as an intake, and the 180mm up top set as exhaust. So both get fresh air and all the hot air is exhausted out by the 180mm. Works very well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> This is almost exactly how im doing it as well. I have the h60 setup as an intake into the case so it gets fresh air, the 120mm by the gpu setup as an intake, and the 180mm up top set as exhaust. So both get fresh air and all the hot air is exhausted out by the 180mm. Works very well.


Going this route actually works very well in this case for me at least.


----------



## BornBad

i still have the 180mm as intake and the rear 120mm as exhaust. massive tower cooler (CM HYPER 612S) sits there without fans attached, but gets airflow in from the top and out the back.
works, but not great.

so, back to using a fan on the cooler or turning fans around.

120mm at bottom - intake
120mm at rear - intake
180mm on top - exhaust

makes sense, but since the 180mm sits directly on top of the cooler a cpu-tower-fan is obsolete again.

....../\......
-->||||<-- or would this make any sense? (rear intake, tower fan to rear, 180mm exhaust.


----------



## Athonline

Hello, I just finished a SG10 build. Great looking case and not that bad to work with.

I am currently using a Gigabyte R9 290X Windforce OC. I know the 290X gets pretty hot, but mine runs around 83-90c. On the side I got 2x 92mm Noctua slim fans as intake. Should I switch them to exhaust? I also got an 80mm on the other side.

With these temps, it will be crazy to attempt CF?


----------



## Eugen

I just finished up my 4930K, SLI TITANS SG10 build so I figured I would post over here. I am just going to copy past my Reddit post with some formatting fixes. If anyone has questions or wants more pictures feel free to ask!

Before we get started here... at retail prices this build does not represent good price to performance. I was very fortunate to find some great deals/free quality parts that allowed me to step up into this build. This was a build that I spent quite a bit of time planning... and I think it came together great. Please feel free to ask any questions or make suggestions.

Shout-out to Gabriel(who gave me some killer deals). This build would not have been possible without you... and Mark, who has some pretty nuts cable management skills.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor (Purchased For $210.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler (Purchased For $74.99)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (Purchased For $0.00)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $189.99)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased For $149.99)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (Purchased For $750.00)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (Purchased For $400.00)
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case (Purchased For $119.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $15.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan (Purchased For $15.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-R8 PWM 31.4 CFM 80mm Fan (Purchased For $12.99)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $174.99)
*Optical Drive:* Sony AD-7690H-01 DVD/CD Writer (Purchased For $0.00)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor (Purchased For $199.99)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor (Purchased For $199.99)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor (Purchased For $199.99)
*Monitor:* Hannspree HE247DPB 23.6" Monitor (Purchased For $109.99)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 Blue LED Backlit (Brown Cherry MX) Wired Standard Keyboard ($149.00)
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse (Purchased For $50.00)
*Headphones:* Sennheiser HD600 Headphones (Purchased For $250.00)
*Other:* Objective2 Headphone Amplifier (Purchased For $129.99)
*Other:* SteelSeries QcK+ Gaming Mouse Pad (Black) (Purchased For $14.99)
*Other:* Ergotron LX Desk Mount LCD Arm, Tall Pole (Purchased For $129.99)
*Other:* Modmic 3.0 (Purchased For $35.99)
*Other:* EVGA TITAN Backplate (Purchased For $25.00)
*Total:* $3609.84
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-28 18:15 EST-0500)_

I am sure that people will have a few questions about the parts/prices so ill just give a quick rundown.

*CPU-* Purchased through Intel's Retail Edge deal. Currently Stable @4.4 GHz using 1.25v. This is something that I will continue working with... I was able to get into windows @4.9 using over 1.4v and my temps were fine.

*Motherboard-* A friend was transitioning from microATX to a full sized ATX build and did not need/want this motherboard anymore. He thought that the B1 DIMM was bad... but the socket just had a few bent pins that we were able to repair.

*Memory-* I wanted some RAM that I could play with... I currently have this kit running at 1.5v 9-10-10 28 1T @2133 and I think that I have more room to tighten up those timings.

*SSD-* Yeah... I know... 1 250GB drive... *** man. I will be swapping to 2x 750GB soon. Ill probably set them up in raid0.

*GPUs-* I purchased the first one with the help of a friend. The second was purchased used from someone swapping to another GPU. I have these cards stable in SLI @ just over 1100MHz core clock and 6600MHz memory clock. They idle at 35 and 45ish while not in surround. While looping valley I get to 81c on my top card... so heat is not even close to an issue.

*PSU-* The pictures I posted were with an 850w gold rated PSU. This was enough power while not overclocked. I ran into issues when I overclocked everything and started testing surround. I am installing the 1000w power supply later today and this should remedy that.

*OS-* Free through my school.

*Optical Drive-* I found this in the trash... it works fine.

TL;DR


http://imgur.com/wynhf


----------



## jvill

^
wow man, what a build. can't believe you only get max 81C on that top card.
also, the cable management is superb! somewhat makes me wanna redo mine. haha


----------



## Eugen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Hello, I just finished a SG10 build. Great looking case and not that bad to work with.
> 
> I am currently using a Gigabyte R9 290X Windforce OC. I know the 290X gets pretty hot, but mine runs around 83-90c. On the side I got 2x 92mm Noctua slim fans as intake. Should I switch them to exhaust? I also got an 80mm on the other side.
> 
> With these temps, it will be crazy to attempt CF?


Yeah man I wouldn't attempt CF. Not only is that really the wrong type of cooler for attempting CF, but you are reaching near 95c without even CFing... adding a second card will turn your build into an oven.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> ^
> wow man, what a build. can't believe you only get max 81C on that top card.
> also, the cable management is superb! somewhat makes me wanna redo mine. haha


Thanks! Yeah, I am very happy about how it all turned out. Also, an update to the temps... hit 84c while playing BF4 on ultra in surround... no throttling at all. Very happy with both my CPU and GPU temps.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugen*
> 
> Yeah man I wouldn't attempt CF. Not only is that really the wrong type of cooler for attempting CF, but you are reaching near 95c without even CFing... adding a second card will turn your build into an oven.


I know blowers are better, but in case of the 290X blower throttles the card. I did a couple of benchmarks yesterday, messing around with fan profiles. Now I get around 72-74c on Hitman, 80-82c on Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3.
What if I use a blower for the top card and a non-blower for the bottom>?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> I know blowers are better, but in case of the 290X blower throttles the card. I did a couple of benchmarks yesterday, messing around with fan profiles. Now I get around 72-74c on Hitman, 80-82c on Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3.
> What if I use a blower for the top card and a non-blower for the bottom>?


Reference in top slot will still throttle hard, and crossfire downclocks the card with the higher clockrate to match the lower clockrate card.

At the end of the day, it will perform the same as 2 reference cards.


----------



## panjang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codrutoctavian*
> 
> I gave up! I had tried removing fans, change intake/exhaust but the results where not satisfying. I could not get decent temperatures for my video card. As the video card runs open air at maximum 75 degrees, I expected in the case to be no more than 80. I could not get below 80. I got as high as 95. For me the SG-09 is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps my expectations of the mATX platform are just too high.


try using higher speed 92mm side fans as exhaust. i know this will produce more noise but it's the only way and i learn it the hard way( noctua and AVC fan is not cheap







)... i have tried lower speed noctua fan but they barely move any air or produce better temp just adding more noise, so i try it with AVC 3200rpm fan and i get almost 10c drop but the sound is unbearable so i ditch the AVC fan and use my 1155 intel nidec fan i got laying around chop off the mounting feet and tie it with a zip tie. the size is perfect and the open frame design is well suited in this cramped situation, the fan run at 2000rpm on idle but can ramp up all the way to 3000rpm when it started to move hot air....it's thermistor activated fan so i don't have to configure any fan profile, just plug it in directly to molex power. you can see my build on page 90, i'm using deepcool dracula on my 7970 so the heat dumped into the case is even greater than non reference card because of it's massive heat dissipation surface but i barely break 65c while gaming


----------



## Athonline

Quick question: What is better for right as intake: 2000RPM 120mm fan or a 2200 92mm fan?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Quick question: What is better for right as intake: 2000RPM 120mm fan or a 2200 92mm fan?


Probably the 120mm but you need to look at the specs of both fans and it will tell lyou the CFM the speed and the noise level.


----------



## Mighty-X

Can I join? This is my first ever post to a forum. I am downsizing from a Lian X500FX and just finished building my SG10 gaming rig. It's nothing special, but reading this thread gave me ideas for my build.

Main Specs
Mobo: Asus V gene
CPU: 3770K OC 4.4MHz @ 1.192V temp: 80 deg C with Prime95
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus
RAM: G.Skill Ares 2133GHz, 4x4 GB (9-11-10-28)
PSU: Corsair AX860i. The PSU is working like in passive mode, even on full load (380W according to CorsairLink2) the fan doesn't spin.
OS: Wins 7 64bit

I am into silent computing. The PC is silent when idle, when Prime95 or playing game it's not as silent as the X500FX but the sound is acceptable thanks to Asus's Fan Xpert2.


Note the narrow cardboard strip wedge on the left under side of the 180mm fan. There is a gap between the cooler and the exhaust fan, the cardboard strip stops the top fan blowing hot exhaust air from the cooler down and into the case.
I replaced the Phanteks fans with just a Noctua NF-A15 PWM



Cabling could be better, but it was way better than my first Mountainmods build, I was going to shorten the cables by cutting them to size and crimp them, but decided it was too time consuming. May do this in the future when I am bored.
Drilled a couple holes in the HDD bracket and moved the HDD to the left, so I can install a HDD cooler.



Dremeled out the original 120mm fan grill to increase air flow and reduce air turbulence noise. Build two customs on/off switches for the slim OD and HDD. CaseWrap the vent holes to channel hot air out better



Used CaseWrap to block of the unwanted vent hole on the side.
One thing I hate is dust, so dust filters everywhere.













Conclusion: very happy with the SG10. The graphic card gets hot and a touch loud for my liking when the blower is above 60%. When I have time I may install an Artic Accelero Xtreme III or Artic Hybrid (radiator goes on to the 120mm exhaust)
Note: I am not happy with the orange Cougar Vortex PWM fans. They are powerful but a tad noisy, mainly motor's noises. I did use the BeQuiet! Silent Wing2 120mm PWM fans, these are silent but not very powerful. I have just ordered an Aerocool DS 120mm fan to try out.


----------



## jbvertexx

Hey guys - I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking in the shadows for about a year now because I'm a huge fan of the Silverstone cases. I have what was once a budget build in a Rosewill Line-M case that has since grown, and I'm looking to upgrade to either TJ08 or SG10. My main critical factor is GPU cooling capability. Specifically, I have an Gigabyte R9 280X that gets a lot of heavy duty use, and I'm actually looking at trying to get a 2nd and Crossfire that.

GPU Temps in my Line M stabilize at 75-78C for the one card with the system maxed out, but I'm sure that case won't have the cooling capacity of adding a 2nd card.

I'm thinking of adding the MSI Gaming R9-280X, thinking that the taller cooler sitting in the inside position might allow more airflow into the card.

I'm interested in anyone's thoughts on the strengths of the SG10 in handling a Crossfire with the R9-280X. I've seen the examples of builds where you turn all the bottom fans into intake and the top fp180 into a massive exhaust - that looks like it would make the most sense form what I am trying to accomplish.

Any insights & advice on experiences with Crossfire configurations with this case is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

If air cooling and attempting to crossfire two non-reference 280x's, you're going to have a bad time.

Best possible solution would be the Corsair 350D which has 5 expansion slots rather than 4, and pairing your cards with a Gigabyte Sniper M5 motherboard which places your graphics cards in the 1st and 4th pcie slots (rather than the more typical layout of 1st and. 3rd pcie slots).

This will give your cards the most possible breathability between them, although you'll probs still run into some heat issues if you attempt to overvolt.


----------



## killer121

Yea, it would not be a nice time cross-firing 2 non reference in this cramped case.
If you are planning to cross fire two non-reference you better picking a bigger case to allow a slot between them to breath.


----------



## ghostrider85

question guys, if i'm going to do 780 sli in this case, should i go with reference blower style cooler or acx?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> question guys, if i'm going to do 780 sli in this case, should i go with reference blower style cooler or acx?


This case seems similar to the TJ08E,i'd normally advocate a loop







, however the spacing seems really tight even with the side fans a blower still seems like the winner as a minimum for SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This case seems similar to the TJ08E,i'd normally advocate a loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , however the spacing seems really tight even with the side fans a blower still seems like the winner as a minimum for SLI/Crossfire.


i might go with the blower style then, thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i might go with the blower style then, thanks!


I have a 770 ACX in this case and it runs well as long as you are using the side fans and have the top 180mm fan working on medium. Are you going with one or two 780s?


----------



## Eugen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> question guys, if i'm going to do 780 sli in this case, should i go with reference blower style cooler or acx?


ACX coolers plain wont work well in this case. Do yourself a favor and get the reference cooled cards.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugen*
> 
> ACX coolers plain wont work well in this case. Do yourself a favor and get the reference cooled cards.


I didn't realize he was going with SLI, at that point he'd be better off with the reference blower style like you mention.


----------



## jvill

^
yeah, there was someone here who posted a pic of his 2x 780 ACX in sli inside this case, and he really was not happy with the temps at all.
How UN-happy was he? Well, he switched to a full tower case afterwards.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> ^
> yeah, there was someone here who posted a pic of his 2x 780 ACX in sli inside this case, and he really was not happy with the temps at all.
> How UN-happy was he? Well, he switched to a full tower case afterwards.


IIRC he didn't just switch to a full tower, he switched to either a 900D or cosmos2







anything bigger you'd have to call caselab


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IIRC he didn't just switch to a full tower, he switched to either a 900D or cosmos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything bigger you'd have to call caselab


Haha, exactly. Talk about frustration.
But honestly, I still cant stop thinking that with proper 90mm/120mm side fans + a titan type cooler 780 sli works great, just like what @Eugen did with 2 Titans.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> ^
> yeah, there was someone here who posted a pic of his 2x 780 ACX in sli inside this case, and he really was not happy with the temps at all.
> How UN-happy was he? Well, he switched to a full tower case afterwards.


There is also this guy: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/55723-way-too-hot/

He says with all the near fans installed, he gets <90 temps.

I am borrowing a 290X from a friend tomorrow. Will try CF out of curiosity and post my results.


----------



## codrutoctavian

For me the solution was to migrate from SG09 to this:



This is a Dimastech Nano, a mATX test bench. I will never go back to a close case. And I don't even have SLI. The GPU (a GTX 780 Ti) stays below 75-76 degrees at maximum load. And don't be fooled by the fans, they are very quiet. Sorry for the cables, they are from the Corsair RM 650 PSU. The default cables are ugly and very stiff. I will replace them at the end of the week with individually sleeved cables.

Sure, this is not for everybody. You cannot put this in the living room. But I like it on my desk







Plus, you kind of feel like interacting with the hardware better when you see it like that.

I'm sorry for my SG09. It was nice, but not efficient


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codrutoctavian*
> 
> For me the solution was to migrate from SG09 to this:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dimastech Nano, a mATX test bench. I will never go back to a close case. And I don't even have SLI. The GPU (a GTX 780 Ti) stays below 75-76 degrees at maximum load. And don't be fooled by the fans, they are very quiet. Sorry for the cables, they are from the Corsair RM 650 PSU. The default cables are ugly and very stiff. I will replace them at the end of the week with individually sleeved cables.
> 
> Sure, this is not for everybody. You cannot put this in the living room. But I like it on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you kind of feel like interacting with the hardware better when you see it like that.
> 
> I'm sorry for my SG09. It was nice, but not efficient


Nice set up,
but for me, I really don't prefer open builds since the parts are all exposed and unguarded.

I feel sorry for your sg09 man. why did you find it inefficient?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> There is also this guy: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/55723-way-too-hot/
> 
> He says with all the near fans installed, he gets <90 temps.
> 
> I am borrowing a 290X from a friend tomorrow. Will try CF out of curiosity and post my results.


wow, looking forward to your results man.
in that link, he said noctua fans on the side made a huge difference, and the temps are acceptable afterwards.


----------



## ankop

hello guys.This is my first post on the forums although i ve been around for quite some time, reading several stuff on the boards.

Prologue
I ve had a gaming build in mind for the past months and its about time i make it happen by the end of the month.I m a guy who values portability and easy tranportation of his PC since i tend to move a lot around and stay here and there for a week or so.I ve had it with laptops and i finally decided to go after many years back to a desktop pc.
/Prologue

So let me cut to the chase.The build that i have in mind is the following:

CPU: intel i7 4770k
CPU COOLER: noctua C14 (wish i had the money for D14 + asus rampage mobo)
MOTHERBOARD: Asus Maximus VI Gene OR Gigabyte G1 sniper M5
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: WD black caviar 1TB
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 4GB WindForce 3X OC
CASE:sugo sg10 or sg09
CASE FAN: Noctua NF-B9 PWM
CASE FAN: Noctua NF-B9 PWM
CASE FAN: Noctua NF-R8 PWM
PSU: Corsair AX860 80Plus Platinum
RAM: 2 x Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB DDR3-1600MHz

its all about making a relatively good gaming pc and be able to carry it around.
My main concern is, if i m going to be fine with that build, without temperature problems or any problems of any kind to be honest, and if i m compromising anything performance related by building this rig into a mATX SFF case.
Let me state that i m not planning to put anything more on the board for the next 3+ years (except maybe an extra ssd), so i dont care much about the mATX or the fact that several people have reported heat problems when having SLI connection.

I dont like to be an attention guy and have others as my personal advisors, but i ve read so much relatively close info, that i m now kinda confused.

Also, i appologize if this is kinda of a wrong place to post something like this, since its an "owners thread", but which is a better place to seek info than an owners place, right? ^^

Thank you all in advance and i hope i wont carry away this thread much


----------



## jvill

^
i don't think you'd encounter any problems with that build. actually, it's a very good build, but a little over on the psu.

1 ssd and 1 hdd won't have any problems when you install them, but just a piece of advice, the amount of drives you can install may also depend on how well you manage your cables on that side.

Since you won't be doing SLI, I'm almost certain you won't run in to heat issues with your gpu. The only heat problem that people with sg09 and 1 gpu set up is having is a faulty card.







I remember some posts here saying that they are looking for ways to bring down temps, but ends up RMA-ing what turns out to be a faulty card. Plus you have your noctua side fans to assist on the cooling.

I can't say there are any compromises aside from the obvious limitations when building on a sff chassis.


----------



## ankop

thanks for the reply jvill.By saying the obvious limitations, i suppose you mean the space and the slots, right? Because i have a friend of mine who states that same rig on mATX vs ATX has considerable benchmark differences

cheers


----------



## jvill

yes, spacing and slots exactly.
compromise on slots: less drive bays, less 5 1/4 bays, etc
compromise on spacing: more challenging cable management, more restrictive to airflow (temps)

I'm not sure about what your friend states,
actually, when you compare a build on sg09 with a build on lets say a 750D, having similar components inside (same matx mobo, same cpu, same cooler, same gpu, etc), the main source in the difference in performance will be revolving around the temps.
Of course, the build on the 750D can have better airflow, the components can 'breathe' easier. Which then means that your boost clocks on the 750D _may_ be higher and the overclocking potential _may_ also be better since there is a higher headroom due to _potentially_ better temps.
I think that's how a bigger chassis may have better performance than a sff build. I don't it would be that considerable though.
Again, this is talking about same components inside. (let us not argue about dual/triple gpu capability on a full atx build)


----------



## ankop

thanks once again jvill.

anyone else has anything to add?


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Nice set up,
> but for me, I really don't prefer open builds since the parts are all exposed and unguarded.
> 
> I feel sorry for your sg09 man. why did you find it inefficient?
> wow, looking forward to your results man.
> in that link, he said noctua fans on the side made a huge difference, and the temps are acceptable afterwards.


Other people in this thread also run SLI setups on their SG09/10. I think CyberpowerPc was also selling a SG10-based computer, with 690 and 780 SLI options.

Due to my NH-D14, I got 3x 92mm at the side instead of 2x 92mm and 1x 120mm. With a single 290X I get ~60-70c on most games, using a personalised fan profile. In more demanding games and mining, I am around 80c after 30 minutes + usage.

CPU and motherboard are always less than 40c, even after more CPU-intensive games and apps.


----------



## ankop

wow...considering 290x is THE WORST in matters of temperature levels when loaded, 80c sounds pretty decent to me.Thanks for your response.Are you satisfied by building a gaming pc in a SFF?


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankop*
> 
> wow...considering 290x is THE WORST in matters of temperature levels when loaded, 80c sounds pretty decent to me.Thanks for your response.Are you satisfied by building a gaming pc in a SFF?


For a single-card setup, I am using a 290X Windforce. Originally I had 85c temps with default fan tables. I increased the fan table values by 10%. Didn't notice any noise increases, but definitely a cooling performance increase.

I am more than happy with it. This is my fist build since early 2009 and to fund it, I sold my Alienware 18 laptop. I got a 20% performance increase over my Alienware, saved more than 600 pounds and still ended with a "portable" system. I did the build twice due to a faulty motherboard and got to say the 2nd time was much better. Coming from a Thermaltake Kandalf to SSF made me thing more about my cable management. Only annoyance I had, is that SG10 isn't the most tool-less case.

For better or the worse, SSF are the future.


----------



## jvill

If you plan on travelling with your pc and wanted a matx, sg09 won't disappoint.
I was using a bitfenix prodigy case before I moved to sg09 because travelling with the prodigy is such hassle.

sg09 fits in a sports bag, carrying it around is a breeze compared to when I was using the bitfenix prodigy.
never been happier with my rig.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankop*
> 
> thanks once again jvill.
> 
> anyone else has anything to add?


the only issue i see concerns your choice of motherboard:

I know you said you don't plan on using more than one gpu, but keep in mind that the Sniper M5 is designed to be used in cases which feature 5 expansion slots. Gigabyte intends for users to place gpu's in the 1st pcie slot and the *4th* pcie slot if running SLI/Xfire (rather than the usual layout of using the 1st and 3rd pcie slots), and as you may have noticed, the SG10 only has 4 expansion slots, meaning it will be impossible to ever put a second 2-slot graphics card in that lowest pcie slot.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> If you plan on travelling with your pc and wanted a matx, sg09 won't disappoint.
> I was using a bitfenix prodigy case before I moved to sg09 because travelling with the prodigy is such hassle.
> 
> sg09 fits in a sports bag, carrying it around is a breeze compared to when I was using the bitfenix prodigy.
> never been happier with my rig.


I read a few bad things about Prodigy mATX version and imo, unless going for a watercooling solution, Prodigy is too big. SG09/10 can hold anything you need, without much compromises.

I also thought about a mITX with a Node 304 or a SG08, however the size difference isn't that massive and SG10 is much more flexible.


----------



## Athonline

Just an update on my 290X CF: I installed the 2nd, borrowed card today. Both cards are reference cards and are almost touching each other.

I am running stock on the cards and my 4770k at 4.7. I can't get past 3D Marks' demo cloud gate. On both Heaven and Valley, I managed to complete them with an AGGRESSIVE fan profile and an average temp of 83c. I got a feeling my 3D Mark problem is due to the CPU OC.

I will be using the CF setup for a week, before I return the 2nd card and post any updates.

My initial feelings: I think CF is doable, but will be extremely noisy and will definitely provide free heating for your house.

First update: Mining using CGMiner is possible, with the fans at 100%! Otherwise your PC will just shut-down to avoid overheat.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Just an update on my 290X CF: I installed the 2nd, borrowed card today. Both cards are reference cards and are almost touching each other.
> 
> I am running stock on the cards and my 4770k at 4.7. I can't get past 3D Marks' demo cloud gate. On both Heaven and Valley, I managed to complete them with an AGGRESSIVE fan profile and an average temp of 83c. I got a feeling my 3D Mark problem is due to the CPU OC.
> 
> I will be using the CF setup for a week, before I return the 2nd card and post any updates.
> 
> My initial feelings: I think CF is doable, but will be extremely noisy and will definitely provide free heating for your house.
> 
> First update: Mining using CGMiner is possible, with the fans at 100%! Otherwise your PC will just shut-down to avoid overheat.


Thanks for sharing that man,
83C is acceptable for 290x cf, but not sure about the high fan profile, might be too loud especially since 290x reference are marked as "loud" cards.

What are your ambient temps there? Is it generally hot/cold from where you stay?

I think a titan-type cooler 780/770 sli is much easier to handle than any other sli/xfire set up.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Thanks for sharing that man,
> 83C is acceptable for 290x cf, but not sure about the high fan profile, might be too loud especially since 290x reference are marked as "loud" cards.
> 
> What are your ambient temps there? Is it generally hot/cold from where you stay?
> 
> I think a titan-type cooler 780/770 sli is much easier to handle than any other sli/xfire set up.


I am in Guildford, UK. Let's say I can leave the milk outside the fridge overnight and it will be fine by the morning.

I believe a Titan-type cooler will work. Another thing to try is to put both left and right fans as intake and add an extra fan inside the case, underneath the PSU, to push air to the cards from their back.


----------



## DreadJak

I have built a rig using the SG09B, and am getting 70+C temps on my graphics cards under load, and am wanting to get around 65C under load. I am trying to find some non-Noctua fans (I just don't feel like paying $15/fan.) for the side panel to blow onto the graphics card, what are some of the recommendations for 92mm side fans that will fit with an EVGA GTX 760 with an ACX cooler?

Part's List:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $199.99)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $57.99)
*Memory:* Corsair XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $66.07)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased For $88.76)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $116.95)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $249.95)
*Case:* Silverstone SG09B (Black) MicroATX Mini Tower Case (Purchased For $69.99)
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $67.99)
*Total:* $917.69
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-23 19:19 EST-0500)_


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadJak*
> 
> I have built a rig using the SG09B, and am getting 70+C temps on my graphics cards under load, and am wanting to get around 65C under load. I am trying to find some non-Noctua fans (I just don't feel like paying $15/fan.) for the side panel to blow onto the graphics card, what are some of the recommendations for 92mm side fans that will fit with an EVGA GTX 760 with an ACX cooler?


From my understanding all slim <14mm fans will fit. Imo go after the Noctua ones. The difference in price is not that much and Noctua are offering top-end performance, low noise and great warranty. I am got Noctua on my old tower, bought in 06. They still run strong... Plus their customer support is one of the best out there.


----------



## ghostrider85

Question guys, will a modular PSU with a depth of 180mm fit on this case? Like the st1000g- evolution?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Question guys, will a modular PSU with a depth of 180mm fit on this case? Like the st1000g- evolution?


I think 180 is the absolute max. But why do you need a 1000w PSU. An 800 should be plenty even for sli 780ti.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> I think 180 is the absolute max. But why do you need a 1000w PSU. An 800 should be plenty even for sli 780ti.


Maybe the 180mm max is for non modulars?
I have the st850f-gs, i just got my second gtx 780 installed but i think that the 850w psu is not enough, my cards are downclocking to 500mhz


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Maybe the 180mm max is for non modulars?
> I have the st850f-gs, i just got my second gtx 780 installed but i think that the 850w psu is not enough, my cards are downclocking to 500mhz


Its not wattage. Anandtech only pulled 655w from dual 780tis on a 4.2ghz 6 core machine.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Maybe the 180mm max is for non modulars?
> I have the st850f-gs, i just got my second gtx 780 installed but i think that the 850w psu is not enough, my cards are downclocking to 500mhz


there are 850w PSU that i'd put 3xGPU on. and there are 850w PSU that i wouldn't trust to run an APU with no vid card







when it comes to PSU, it's ALL about quality. wattage often means nothing considering how much wattage is actually being drawn from the wall.

a 750w is more then enough for 2 cards if you pick from this list

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there are 850w PSU that i'd put 3xGPU on. and there are 850w PSU that i wouldn't trust to run an APU with no vid card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it comes to PSU, it's ALL about quality. wattage often means nothing considering how much wattage is actually being drawn from the wall.
> 
> a 750w is more then enough for 2 cards if you pick from this list
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


My current psu which is the st85f-gs is listed in there. My GPUs are working properly now, but the PSU is sqealing when both cards are under full load, i wonder if i should upgrade to 1000w to eliminate this coil whine.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> My current psu which is the st85f-gs is listed in there. My GPUs are working properly now, but the PSU is sqealing when both cards are under full load, i wonder if i should upgrade to 1000w to eliminate this coil whine.


mining temps on your Ti's? and at what voltage?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> My current psu which is the st85f-gs is listed in there. My GPUs are working properly now, but the PSU is sqealing when both cards are under full load, i wonder if i should upgrade to 1000w to eliminate this coil whine.


coil whine is more of a luck issue. you are drawing just the right amount of power to cause the coil to vibrate at its natural audible harmonic range and as a result you hear the whine. it's likely this happens only under particular operations such as mining or benchmarking since the draw from the PSU is of consistent wattage. you wouldn't hear this whine during idle or gaming because you aren't drawing the same amount of power from the PSU constantly.

with that said, the whine problem MAY not be solved by switching PSU. your current unit is a high quality PSU and will likely serve you well for at least 5 to 7 years. since different PSU uses different parts, you may get another PSU that causes the same whine at that wattage draw. this may be a problem that you want to bring to the guru's at the PSU section of the forum
http://www.overclock.net/f/31/power-supplies
however it's not a guarantee that the PSU they recommend would not cause whine. just a reduced chance of getting one that would whine. i believe the coolermaster V series has been recommended in the past for having reduced chance for whining.

with that said, if you are able to alter the power draw profile of the PSU so that it's drawing power outside of the coil's harmonic range then you wouldn't have the whine problem in the 1st place. also if the PSU is new, then you can always try for a RMA?


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> My current psu which is the st85f-gs is listed in there. My GPUs are working properly now, but the PSU is sqealing when both cards are under full load, i wonder if i should upgrade to 1000w to eliminate this coil whine.


I got the same PSU with you. I get coil whine on the first part of 3D Marks Demo (Ice Assault). Other than that the PSU is fine. Coil whines on the PSU aren't due to not having of power, but more or less your own luck!







RMA it...


----------



## fleetfeather

oh, a question I'm sure has been asked many times:

I see a lot of people rocking the D14, which has dimensions of 160mm H x 140mm W x 158mm D. I also note that the TC14PE has dimensions of 171mm H x 140mm W x 159mm D when using the supplied 140mm fans. When using 120mm fans, the 14PE should end up being the exact same dimensions (within 1-2mm) as the D14, yet next I have seen very few (if any) people using a 14PE.

Does the 14PE simply not fit due to some obscure reason? Does anyone have any photos of a 14PE fitting?


----------



## Athonline

Just a heads up if you are thinking getting a 290(x) Tri-X card: Don't! The card itself will run much cooler than the GB Windforce and the reference designs, however due to its' size, the heat that is disposed at the back stays at the back! My motherboard temps went up by 10-20c and the case at the bottom right corner extremely hot.


----------



## killer121

I do agree a blower would be the best card for this case, as well as reference that have a horizontal fin array such as the ASUS DCUII or the MSI Twin Frozr.
Both allow a better exhaust from the PCI bracket as well blowing it toward the front 8mm fan.


----------



## jvill

Well, actually when going for a single GPU setup in this case, I think any cooler will be fine. My previous card (EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX) and my current card (Sapphire r9 270x TOXIC) never ran above 60C when playing BF4 Ultra settings in Multiplayer. And runs 60- to almost 70 when playing Far Cry 3 Max settings.


----------



## theBrayn

I'll be finishing my SG09 build next week when my video card arrives but I was wondering if anyone has tried setting up the fans in the following configuration to utilize the PSU fan as an exhaust.

Bottom left 3 fans: intake
Bottom right fan: empty
Rear fan: intake
Top fan: exhaust
PSU: installed reverse to use as exhaust

It seems to me that this would still allow for positive pressure while also maximizing the fan usage. Obviously I'd have to add some sort of filter for the rear intake to prevent dust accumulation (I was thinking of using Silverstone FF123B).

Another option would be to use the fan filter on the bottom right fan position and use all of those as intake with the top and rear fans as exhaust while leaving the PSU facing with the fan outward.

Here are my parts in case that helps

CPU: AMD FX-8320
CPU Cooler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Motherboard: Asrock 960GM/U3S3
Memory: Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD
Video Card: Gigabyte R9 280X Rev1.0
PSU: Silverstone ST50F-P 500W with PP05-E cable kit
Case Fans: 2 T.B.Apollish 80mm fans and 1 T.B.Apollish 120mm fan all in the bottom left positions


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


I wonder if you can fit a 240mm radiator on the bottom side with slim fans. Your build looks solid like that!


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Just a heads up if you are thinking getting a 290(x) Tri-X card: Don't! The card itself will run much cooler than the GB Windforce and the reference designs, however due to its' size, the heat that is disposed at the back stays at the back! My motherboard temps went up by 10-20c and the case at the bottom right corner extremely hot.


Do you have side fans installed?
If you have a 120mm side fan from the left, pushing in air to that part, and a right 80mm exhaust fan pulling it out at the other side, I think the heat wouldn't stay at the bottom right corner of the case.
Or am I missing something from your explanation?


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Do you have side fans installed?
> If you have a 120mm side fan from the left, pushing in air to that part, and a right 80mm exhaust fan pulling it out at the other side, I think the heat wouldn't stay at the bottom right corner of the case.
> Or am I missing something from your explanation?


Hello,

I got all the fans installed. I tried various configurations of them. The problem is that the card is too long and it throws heat at all directions. Heat from the back of the card is thrown directly on the case's front and with the USB/ front audio panel's cables and the PSU cables there it is hard for the 80mm to pick up and exhaust the heat effectively (as the card goes all the way above the 80mm). The best results from my "testing" were using both the rear 120mm and 80mm as exhausts, but still the system gets hotter than using a reference card.

The card runs around 72c under gaming/ mining, but the rest of the system goes up to 50c even while idle. The case goes above 50c.

Smaller aftermarket coolers such as MSI's TwinFrozr (currently using this) and Gigabyte's Windforce (tried it), appears to work fine in this case on a single card configuration.

I hope I make some sense.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got all the fans installed. I tried various configurations of them. The problem is that the card is too long and it throws heat at all directions. Heat from the back of the card is thrown directly on the case's front and with the USB/ front audio panel's cables and the PSU cables there it is hard for the 80mm to pick up and exhaust the heat effectively (as the card goes all the way above the 80mm). The best results from my "testing" were using both the rear 120mm and 80mm as exhausts, but still the system gets hotter than using a reference card.
> 
> The card runs around 72c under gaming/ mining, but the rest of the system goes up to 50c even while idle. The case goes above 50c.
> 
> Smaller aftermarket coolers such as MSI's TwinFrozr (currently using this) and Gigabyte's Windforce (tried it), appears to work fine in this case on a single card configuration.
> 
> I hope I make some sense.



You can check this picture, the 80mm fan is not blocked by anything(front panel connectors, psu cables), the gpu is replaced with a toxic 270x. It may not be running as hot as a 290, but the length runs almost all the way through the front. If your cables and connectors are blocking the 80mm exhaust, then you are right, the heat can't escape that's why flipping the 120mm as exhaust helps since the 120mm is not blocked by anything (except of course the intake filters which makes it less efficient.)


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> 
> You can check this picture, the 80mm fan is not blocked by anything(front panel connectors, psu cables), the gpu is replaced with a toxic 270x. It may not be running as hot as a 290, but the length runs almost all the way through the front. If your cables and connectors are blocking the 80mm exhaust, then you are right, the heat can't escape that's why flipping the 120mm as exhaust helps since the 120mm is not blocked by anything (except of course the intake filters which makes it less efficient.)


The Tri-X 290 is 305mm long, that is 20mm+ longer from the GB Windforce and almost 30mm from the MSI TwinFrorz. Your 270x is smaller than the 290x by far.

The issue with the specific 290/290x is the cooler is simply too long and not a blower design.

In any case my 2 cents, if someone is after this case and a 290x, he should consider the MSI or Gigabyte model. Unless he wants to try the infamous 290x reference.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Unless he wants to try building a nuclear reactor


There,I fixed it.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There,I fixed it.


Haha for the three weeks I tried the reference 290X, it was fine for the system (mb + CPU), but the card runs extremely hot and loud.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah, it was totally meant to be cheap so you can get water cooling kit for less than a stock 780.Too bad retailers got greedy.


----------



## zenfy

Just signed up to share a couple of pics of my build, this thread was incredibly helpful so thanks to everyone who contributed!



















Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4.4GHz
EVGA GTX 780 SC
16GB Avexir Blitz Original 1.1, 2400MHz CL10 (heat spreaders removed)
Asus Maximus VI Gene
Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1000W PSU
Silverstone PP05-E Short Cable Set
Crucial M500 SSD 480GB
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
2x 120mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
2x 92mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
1x 80mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2
Silverstone SOB02 Slim Slot Loading Blu-ray Writer

One thing worth mentioning is the 8pin ATX12V cable for the CPU that comes with the PP05-E kit isn't quite long enough if you want to run it all the way across the back of the mobo tray next to the 180mm fan and then in from the top left corner. As you can see in the pic, I had to use an extension cable. Very happy with the case though!


----------



## Boge

Hey fellas. I'm hoping someone can assist me. I have my eyes on an SG09 or SG10. I'd love to have a handle attached to it. I actually have an NZXT Vulcan right now which I might sell, but I'd keep the handle and hopefully be able to attach it to the top of one of these smaller cases.

I need to know how much space is between the top vent and the back of the case. Can someone measure that and give me the exact measurement?


----------



## yahu

Less than an inch. Let me know if you need something more precise and I can try to find some measuring device, or at least take a picture with a reference point included.


----------



## xP_0nex

Still really planning on stuffy my sig rig into one of these cases. Contemplating on the PSU though, I've got a Corsair AX850 with individual sleeve cables. Wondering if I should get rid of this PSU and grabbed one of the Silverstone PSU's with he PP05-E cables so I don't have long cables everywhere as well as the connector on the PSU is flipped the other way. Reason why is I need to have 2 SSD's and 2 3.5" HDD's and I might run into too long of a cable issues... But anyone who has experience with this can chime in.


----------



## theBrayn

From my experience the pp05-e kit is awesome and I'm only running with 1 ssd and no hard drives at the moment. With the drives taking up a lot of room, you should see a significant benefit from the kit.

My only issue with the pp05-e kit is that the cpu power cable needs to be a slight bit longer.


----------



## Spunky424

wondering how helpful the 80mm fan is at exhausting out the side of the case? i recently had it intaking but the amount of dust it introduced into my case was too much and i just ended up removing the 80mm fan.


----------



## Asiel

I'm looking for motherboard suggestions that will fit the SG09. Not a high end motherboard, more mid range, and in the $150.00 price bracket.
This motherboard should have enough room to fit 2 GPUs properly (no modding and GPU size of 780/Titan)

Best suggestions?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiel*
> 
> I'm looking for motherboard suggestions that will fit the SG09. Not a high end motherboard, more mid range, and in the $150.00 price bracket.
> This motherboard should have enough room to fit 2 GPUs properly (no modding and GPU size of 780/Titan)
> 
> Best suggestions?


I assume you want z87 chipset, yes? Amazon has the Gryphon for $160 w/ FS

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-GRYPHON-Z87-DDR3-Motherboard/dp/B00CRJS6OY


----------



## KaiserDragon

Can someone get me the exact measurements of the case(outside) Amazon and Newegg list different measurements. Amazon has 15 x 12 x 18 while Newegg has 354mm x 295 x 220(13.937 x 11.6142 x 8.66). And major airline overhaead package space is 22 x 14 x 9, and as you can see amazon's measurements would not fit and Newegg's would.

Thanks for the help


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserDragon*
> 
> Can someone get me the exact measurements of the case(outside) Amazon and Newegg list different measurements. Amazon has 15 x 12 x 18 while Newegg has 354mm x 295 x 220(13.937 x 11.6142 x 8.66). And major airline overhaead package space is 22 x 14 x 9, and as you can see amazon's measurements would not fit and Newegg's would.
> 
> Thanks for the help


have you tried Silverstone's website? LINK

Code:



Code:


Dimension
220 mm (W) x 295 mm (H) x 354 mm (D), 23 liters


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone manage to squeeze 2 AIO's into a SG10? The silverstone spec sheets say the 180mm fan in the SG10 can be replaced with a 140mm.


----------



## notredames

My PC...

Intel i7 4770k
Asrock Extreme-4
SSD Samsung Evo 250GB
R9 290 Tri-X Sapphire
Thermalright Macho v.2
RAM 16 GB Crucial Ballistix 1866mhz
Corsair AX 860w Platinum Plus

.................................



http://imgur.com/IGCHkod




http://imgur.com/Hli3XDy




http://imgur.com/m0AXSxY




http://imgur.com/zFG0KoN




http://imgur.com/QHZwkOt


I play Battlefield 4 in ULTRA.....its SPECTACULAR!!!!

Temps GPU to 69º max

Regards


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Tri X is large


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notredames*
> 
> My PC...
> 
> Intel i7 4770k
> Asrock Extreme-4
> SSD Samsung Evo 250GB
> R9 290 Tri-X Sapphire
> Thermalright Macho v.2
> RAM 16 GB Crucial Ballistix 1866mhz
> Corsair AX 860w Platinum Plus
> 
> I play Battlefield 4 in ULTRA.....its SPECTACULAR!!!!
> 
> Temps GPU to 69º max
> 
> Regards










Nice rig!

I am surprised you don't have any issues with the Tri-X! I tried using a 290 Tri-X a month ago in my SG10. The card runs cool <70c even during gaming, but everything else went up. My CPU and mobo temps went up by 5-15c! The case at the front, bottom left corner got extremely hot as well.


----------



## BernardoSLR

I have a stock 290X and was thinking of fitting a Kraken G10 on it with a AIO 120mm WC, but I don't know if I'll be able to put it on a Silverstone SG10. I have a NH-D14 and don't plan to replace it, so I was wondering if putting a radiator on the side panel would be possible. I don't have the case yet, but I plan to get it soon.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BernardoSLR*
> 
> I have a stock 290X and was thinking of fitting a Kraken G10 on it with a AIO 120mm WC, but I don't know if I'll be able to put it on a Silverstone SG10. I have a NH-D14 and don't plan to replace it, so I was wondering if putting a radiator on the side panel would be possible. I don't have the case yet, but I plan to get it soon.


I doubt you could put it on the side panel.
maybe the radiator can be mounted, but there wouldnt be enough clearance for a fan to push or pull air from the rad.


----------



## Athonline

Question: I will be travelling next week via plane and will be taking my SG10 rig with me. The machine will be under my feet in the cabin. I will remove the GPU and I don't have any mechanical drives. Should I remove the CPU cooler? I got the Noctua NH-D14. I was thinking putting a small box around the cooler -the one that the cooler came with- and put enough clothes inside the case to reduce vibrations. Will it be enough or should I remove it?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Remove it,my intel stock cooler unclipped once on my sg05 and the noctua is much bigger...


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Remove it,my intel stock cooler unclipped once on my sg05 and the noctua is much bigger...


I had that with my Intel stock cooler as well...

I will remove it. I was hoping the clothes idea would be good enough and hold it in place.


----------



## killer121

Anyone with the NHD 14 in this case have problem with the fan clip pushing on the graphic card?
My DCUII with back plate is being pushed quite heavy by the fan clip,
I wonder will it snap my graphic card with the weight of the cooler pushing directly onto it.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Anyone with the NHD 14 in this case have problem with the fan clip pushing on the graphic card?
> My DCUII with back plate is being pushed quite heavy by the fan clip,
> I wonder will it snap my graphic card with the weight of the cooler pushing directly onto it.


Everyone using the Asus Maximus Gene V-VI is having that. Don't worry about the weight if you screwed the NH-D14 carefully. BUT insulate the fan clips using duct tape, just wrap some around the clips.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Everyone using the Asus Maximus Gene V-VI is having that. Don't worry about the weight if you screwed the NH-D14 carefully. BUT insulate the fan clips using duct tape, just wrap some around the clips.


Hi!

It is the same with the Asrock Z77 Extreme4-m that I use. Before switching to my GB R9-290 WF3 I turned the NH-D14 90 degress so that the first Pci-e slot was free. Check Noctuas homepage for a list of compatible motherboards. I should have done so before buying the cooler.
http://noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_mb&lng=en

Take care!

/Jakob


----------



## 996gt2

Wow, just found out about this owner's group today!

I think I was one the first person on OCN to do a SG09 build. Here's the original build thread from November 2012:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327623/build-log-silverstone-sg09-micro-atx-sff-powerhouse/0_100

A few pictures of the build as it looked when first built it a year and a half ago.

I'm planning to do some upgrades next week, will post more pictures then.


----------



## wanako

I'm planning on redoing my Onyx build and putting into a SG10 with a new ASRock Extreme4, 4770K, my current H80i and my 780 and an ASUS Xonar DGX and I'm planning on ditching Optical. The only problem I have is that I have 3.5" drives and 2 SSDs, but i see you can only put in 2x 3.5 HDDs. Any suggestions?

Also, did anyone fit a H80i in there while still maintaining use of the first PCIe x16 slot?


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm planning on redoing my Onyx build and putting into a SG10 with a new ASRock Extreme4, 4770K, my current H80i and my 780 and an ASUS Xonar DGX and I'm planning on ditching Optical. The only problem I have is that I have 3.5" drives and 2 SSDs, but i see you can only put in 2x 3.5 HDDs. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, did anyone fit a H80i in there while still maintaining use of the first PCIe x16 slot?


How many 3.5" you have? You would be fine with 2 3.5" and 2 SSD in the case, but anymore 3.5" would need to be external(unless with some mod).
The H80 would not interfere with the first PCIE slot if you orientate the rad correctly(tubbing on top).


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> How many 3.5" you have? You would be fine with 2 3.5" and 2 SSD in the case, but anymore 3.5" would need to be external(unless with some mod).
> The H80 would not interfere with the first PCIE slot if you orientate the rad correctly(tubbing on top).


Crap, I thought I put down the amount of drives I had. XD I have 3x 3.5" drives. Also, thanks for the H80i answer.


----------



## zombibikini

Any way to cool the cpu with air and still fit an aio kit in, to cool one of the gpus in sli, using a kraken g10?

Or fit two aios? Top n rear...?

Or here's two ghetto ideas:
1- put the psu outside the case with long modular cables, and use that front space for a radiator!
Just unplug the psu when you need to move it.

2- Mount a 240 rad where the 80mms go, fans or rad external...cutting holes for them.

Just brainstorming.


----------



## zenfy

If you're cooling your CPU with air and only using a single GPU, I can't see any reason why a Kraken G10 wouldn't fit although it'd be easier to put the radiator on the rear 120mm imo. (edit - just saw you said in SLI - nevermind!)

You kinda inspired me actually as I'm running a GTX 780 SLI build now and while the temps are fine, I have to run the fans at 100% in demanding games and benchmarks to keep the temps under 80, so if I can get the temps just as low or lower while keeping the noise down, that'd be amazing.

So I've been looking into putting an AIO water cooler on my top GPU and the Kraken G10 won't fit unfortunately as it's wider than a dual slot GPU (should be fine if you're using a single GPU though). So, I think my plan is to get a bracket from keplerdynamics.com to mount a Corsair H55 to the card. I've seen pics in the [Official] NVIDIA GPU Mod Club - AKA "The Mod" thread where people have fitted the Corsair H55 in SLI setups with no space between the cards and there's been just enough room for the tubing to get out, and also seen a pic of a reference GTX 780 with the heatsink removed, Corsair pump installed but with the stock fan still installed so hopefully the VRM temps will be decent.

So, I think it's feasible I can mod the card and get it to fit, but there could still be some problems.. I think I'd have to run the radiator fan at the back of the case as exhaust as otherwise, it's going to be pulling in hot air from the second graphics card below it, straight into where the CPU cooler is trying to blow air out. However, running it as an exhaust means a lot of the hot air from the CPU is going to be going through the radiator (a fair bit gets pulled out by the 180mm exhaust above).

So, I'm wondering whether the temps will actually improve much if the radiator is just being fed warm air from the CPU. My CPU temps are pretty good so the air won't be crazy hot but does anyone have any experience of this? Would I be likely to see an improvement?

I'll probably make a post in the "The Mod" thread later too to see if they have any ideas.










(posting at work so can't actually see if that pic works, hopefully it's ok!)


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Can't decide whether to get the tj08 or sg10.


----------



## yahu

The choice should be relatively straight forward. Do you want a mATX case that is the size of a small tower, or do you want a mATX case that is the size it should be.









The benefit of the TJ08 of course is more room. If you are good with building a SFF (I assume you are, but the lack of room can be a pain in the ass during the build if you aren't properly prepared) I'd say go for the SG10.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

I just cant get over all the side grill holes. I feel like it'd have been better if the 180 was mounted on the bottom a la fortress series.


----------



## yahu

That's interesting. Have you seen one in person? Where would it be located in regards to how you would sit? It is located at ~10 o'clock for me, so I don't really notice the grill holes.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

My current case sits at 3 o clock, and I've only seen the SG09 and I didn't like it. Only considered the 10 because the front panel looks better.

Side panel fan openings just never sat well with me for some reason







.


----------



## yahu

I'm not a big fan of the SG09 myself, but others here like it. I've seen the front fascia painted, and that looked a lot better too.


----------



## panoptitom

I just set up a build using the SG10B last weekend, only to find out that the PSU bracket interferes with the USB 3.0 header on my MSI B85M-G43 Micro ATX LGA1150 motherboard. The USB Header is mounted sideways, for whatever reason, and the bracket hangs a few millimeters too low for me to plug it in. Has anybody had this problem before and found a solution for it?


----------



## Anusha

If I want to house the following components, what are the absolute best *CPU cooler* and *Z97 motherboard* that I can get for this rig with the *SG09* case without modifications?

4770K (or devil's canyon chip)
2x8GB of RAM with 40mm heatspreaders
Corsair HX650 Gold 160mm PSU
Palit Jetstream GTX 670 (for now, will upgrade to something like dual GTX 870's when they come out and the wattage of the PSU is enough)
two HDDs and one SSD
Air cooling is better than a 120mm A-I-O water cooler, right? Probably would fit the Gentle Typhoon AP-29 fan that I have as the rear exhaust (fan controlled of course).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yep,the case pretty much demands air cooling. Absolute best motherboard is a tosser. Z97E-ITXac by Asrock is probably it,seeing as there's no new Impact from Asus.
Heatsink you can put pretty much anything and fit it, but the Noctua D15 is pretty much big kahuna,at a price though. I also like the U14.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yep,the case pretty much demands air cooling. Absolute best motherboard is a tosser. Z97E-ITXac by Asrock is probably it,seeing as there's no new Impact from Asus.
> Heatsink you can put pretty much anything and fit it, but the Noctua D15 is pretty much big kahuna,at a price though. I also like the U14.


two notes.

since both the SG09 and SG10 can support micro-ATX boards, I don't see any reason as to why I should go with a mini-ITX board. the advantage of these cases is being able to house a micro-ATX rig in such a small form factor. this means, 32GB RAM, SLI/CFX configuration and even a x79 or upcoming x99 CPU/board.

while the NH-D15 is a great cooler for its cooling performance, the sheer size of it won't allow it be installed on a micro-ATX board without blocking the first PCI-E port - thus the ability to do a dual card setup. Plus, there is also a chance that the VRM heatsinks will get in the way. Not the mention the cumbersome process of removing/installing RAM with the heatsink protruding over the DIMM slots. I believe, this case screams for something like the NH-U14S, which is a single tower cooler which carries almost the same cooling performance as a Phanteks dual tower cooler, while keeping maximum RAM clearance. I'm yet to find out if it still block the top most PCI-E slot. That would be a bummer! If it does that, maybe the next best option would be the NH-U12S with two fans.

Edit: seems like the NH-U14S doesn't like Micro-ATX boards much.








http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=64&lng=en#LGA1150_Asus


----------



## b4db0y

Does NH-D15 fit in this case with a reference GTX 780?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> two notes.
> 
> since both the SG09 and SG10 can support micro-ATX boards, I don't see any reason as to why I should go with a mini-ITX board. the advantage of these cases is being able to house a micro-ATX rig in such a small form factor. this means, 32GB RAM, SLI/CFX configuration and even a x79 or upcoming x99 CPU/board.
> 
> while the NH-D15 is a great cooler for its cooling performance, the sheer size of it won't allow it be installed on a micro-ATX board without blocking the first PCI-E port - thus the ability to do a dual card setup. Plus, there is also a chance that the VRM heatsinks will get in the way. Not the mention the cumbersome process of removing/installing RAM with the heatsink protruding over the DIMM slots. I believe, this case screams for something like the NH-U14S, which is a single tower cooler which carries almost the same cooling performance as a Phanteks dual tower cooler, while keeping maximum RAM clearance. I'm yet to find out if it still block the top most PCI-E slot. That would be a bummer! If it does that, maybe the next best option would be the NH-U12S with two fans.
> 
> Edit: seems like the NH-U14S doesn't like Micro-ATX boards much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=64&lng=en#LGA1150_Asus


My bad,the board was for someone else getting a SG06,mixed things up. You'd want the Maximus VII Gene.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> My bad,the board was for someone else getting a SG06,mixed things up. You'd want the Maximus VII Gene.


OK.

About the M7G though. I'm not sure if I really want that. Aren't there cheaper solutions that are comparable to it? From MSI or Gigabyte, for example? The M7G in Japan (I live in Japan) costs about $260 at the moment. Sure, the prices will eventually come down, but then there would be newer stuff coming out soon and I would want that but again it would cost too much - meaning, I will never be able to make up my mind to buy something.

I have the Antec Kuhler 620 with me. My 4770K doesn't go above 4.3GHz. So I think I can survive with it for the time being. Devil's Canyon might change it though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd say Asrock Z97M Pro 4 is a good value


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I'd say Asrock Z97M Pro 4 is a good value


But how good is the overclocking support?

I was thinking about the Gigabyte GA-Z97MX Gaming 5 board. It is only $140 on NewEgg. But it is slightly more expensive in Japan. But I would probably wait for the 4790K to come out before deciding on the motherboard. The last thing I want is to get the motherboard that cannot fully exploit the chip's overclocking capabilities.

But the case is decided. SG09 it is. The SG10 is about $30 more expensive. I don't think that price difference justifies just having improved looks and a better 180mm fan on the roof.

I'm still undecided on the CPU cooler. I wanted to get the Noctua NH-U14S but it might have clearance issues with the top most PCI-E slot. Maybe I should not worry as Noctua has a comprehensive compatibility chart on their website and this particular Gigabyte motherboard is missing from the list. It is possible there won't be any clearance issues, but I need to confirm it before buying. Otherwise I will have to go for the 12cm model of it - the NH-U12S, but I might have to get an additional fan to get the full cooling potential out of this heatsink. The NH-U14S doesn't seem to make a drastic difference in performance with the second fan - maybe 1C at best.


----------



## LimitGTX

Just got around to taking some pics of my rig i made about 1-2months ago





My Setup:


Sandwich tasted great try not to get hungry


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> But how good is the overclocking support?
> 
> I was thinking about the Gigabyte GA-Z97MX Gaming 5 board. It is only $140 on NewEgg. But it is slightly more expensive in Japan. But I would probably wait for the 4790K to come out before deciding on the motherboard. The last thing I want is to get the motherboard that cannot fully exploit the chip's overclocking capabilities.
> 
> But the case is decided. SG09 it is. The SG10 is about $30 more expensive. I don't think that price difference justifies just having improved looks and a better 180mm fan on the roof.
> 
> I'm still undecided on the CPU cooler. I wanted to get the Noctua NH-U14S but it might have clearance issues with the top most PCI-E slot. Maybe I should not worry as Noctua has a comprehensive compatibility chart on their website and this particular Gigabyte motherboard is missing from the list. It is possible there won't be any clearance issues, but I need to confirm it before buying. Otherwise I will have to go for the 12cm model of it - the NH-U12S, but I might have to get an additional fan to get the full cooling potential out of this heatsink. The NH-U14S doesn't seem to make a drastic difference in performance with the second fan - maybe 1C at best.


I wouldn't consider the Z97 Pro4 a good overclocking board. I was wanting ASRock to release a Extreme4 like their Z87 series, but it appears they will no longer do that. I'm not sure about Gigabyte but there is also the ASUS Z97M-Plus and the Gryphon Z97, but I'm sure those boards will be gouged to hell in Japan. Went to Yodobashi-Umeda and i was like "HOLY CRAP!! THESE MOBO PRICES!!!" O____O; Some where literally double.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I wouldn't consider the Z97 Pro4 a good overclocking board. I was wanting ASRock to release a Extreme4 like their Z87 series, but it appears they will no longer do that. I'm not sure about Gigabyte but there is also the ASUS Z97M-Plus and the Gryphon Z97, but I'm sure those boards will be gouged to hell in Japan. Went to Yodobashi-Umeda and i was like "HOLY CRAP!! THESE MOBO PRICES!!!" O____O; Some where literally double.


All these shops want a big piece of the early adopters' wallets.

There is another great board coming out. The ASRock Z97M OC Formula. Seems to be it is coming out at the end of the month at a price point below that of the Gigabyte board. Z97 Gryphon is good, but it has that old ALC892 audio chip. And it is still $20 (the one with without the armor) more than the OC Formula. The OC Formula is targeted at overclockers and I like that.

Nobody should buy from Yodobashi. They have crazy prices. I always check the lowest prices from kakaku.com and order them online. Sometimes there are sweet deals. For example, the Z87I-Pro or the Z87 Gryphon can be had for like $120-130 these days. Unfortunately, they won't support Devil's Canyon, so no buy for me.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Knowing asrock there'll probably be a fatal1ty matx later on too.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Knowing asrock there'll probably be a fatal1ty matx later on too.


i think the OC Formula is what I need. I don't really need any of the "gaming features".


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Its a great board for OC for sure. Go for it.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Its a great board for OC for sure. Go for it.


eagerly waiting for someone to bid for my Raven RV03 case before I can buy the case and the motherboard.
guess i will have to drop the price to make it more attractive.
but on the other hand, i guess it is Ok to wait a bit until the reviews for these motherboards are out.
who knows, the Z97M-Plus might do as good as the Z97M Formula in real life. This is Haswell we are talking about.
However, I hope the boards designed specifically to overclock well would have an edge again the others when the 4790K chip comes out.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Devils Canyon is looking exciting from an overclocking perspective. The 100mhz is less so. Hopefully Intel don't underdeliver and at least match sandy bridge.


----------



## ghostrider85

I currently have nh-d14, i wonder if it's a good idea to switch it to an h80i?


----------



## UncleIvan

With the just released in the states NH-D15:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleIvan*
> 
> With the just released in the states NH-D15:


Gosh that is beyond beastly! Look at the size of that! I'm loving it man, how cool are the temps?


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleIvan*
> 
> With the just released in the states NH-D15:


Is it possible to run SLi with that beast in there or should I consider another cooler? Seems like It will only fit 1 graphics card at the bottom.

EDIT: Also can anyone tell me the height of the case from the base to the top? Is the manufacturer's specification exact because I want to put it in a little compartment under my desk. Thanks.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I currently have nh-d14, i wonder if it's a good idea to switch it to an h80i?


if you don't have any clearance issues with it, keep the NH-D14. i'm sure it would perform better than the H80i in this case.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleIvan*
> 
> With the just released in the states NH-D15:


lol. where is the motherboard?


----------



## xP_0nex

Finally just got this case, so much smaller and better than the Arc Mini that it replaced. Already looking for ways to water cool the 290.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Watercooling is very tight due to the dimensions. As you can see above,you can fit pretty much any air cooler,go that route.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Watercooling is very tight due to the dimensions. As you can see above,you can fit pretty much any air cooler,go that route.


Most likely going to go air on the CPU, but will look into water cooling the GPU. The Kraken G10 or the new Corsair HG10 should theoretically work.

Also, the removable side with mountings for dual 80mm fans and the single 120mm, should in theory support a dual 80mm radiator. Tight work, but I don't see how it's not impossible.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimitGTX*
> 
> Just got around to taking some pics of my rig i made about 1-2months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> 
> Sandwich tasted great try not to get hungry


Is that an H80i? The hose length seems short or maybe it's more flexible then the older H50. The H50 hoses doesn't seem to like to flex all that much.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Most likely going to go air on the CPU, but will look into water cooling the GPU. The Kraken G10 or the new Corsair HG10 should theoretically work.
> 
> Also, the removable side with mountings for dual 80mm fans and the single 120mm, should in theory support a dual 80mm radiator. Tight work, but I don't see how it's not impossible.


Super tight,all the best


----------



## LimitGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Is that an H80i? The hose length seems short or maybe it's more flexible then the older H50. The H50 hoses doesn't seem to like to flex all that much.


Yes you are correct, its an H80i. I've owned a H50 in the past and the H80i is more flexable than the older model. To make the H80i Fit in that position you need to ever so slightly bend the top frame where the top fan fits about 1mm. Oh and just so you know even if you bend the frame a little bit the stock 200mm fan will fit no problem, i just switched it out to a 140mm noctua because i wanted the top intake fan to use the power management fan control on my mother board, that way only when i'm doing something intensive on the CPU, the top fan ramp up the fan speed and draw more air into the H80i and when i was doing nothing much it could remain quiet as possible.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimitGTX*
> 
> Yes you are correct, its an H80i. I've owned a H50 in the past and the H80i is more flexable than the older model. To make the H80i Fit in that position you need to ever so slightly bend the top frame where the top fan fits about 1mm. Oh and just so you know even if you bend the frame a little bit the stock 200mm fan will fit no problem, i just switched it out to a 140mm noctua because i wanted the top intake fan to use the power management fan control on my mother board, that way only when i'm doing something intensive on the CPU, the top fan ramp up the fan speed and draw more air into the H80i and when i was doing nothing much it could remain quiet as possible.


I was just curious about how flexible those newer hoses were. Planning on seeing if I can fit the newly introduced Corsair HG10 with a H55 since the newer rubber hoses seem to be a lot more flexible than the older H50.


----------



## MrOldboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*


I have this same setup where the PSU plug is facing the wrong direction for the intended use of the extension cable. This seems to be a fairly common issue with this case and I also have it with the Corsair HX620

I had to change the provided 120mm side fan out with an extra 92mm fan I had in order to be able to close the case easily.

How are others with this PSU configuration dealing with this issue? DId you buy a new extension cable, replace the fan, just squish it in there, etc...

Overall I like the case, but this was sort of annoying.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone PSU,problem solved







Seasonic built PSU are the ones that do that.


----------



## adjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrOldboy*
> 
> I have this same setup where the PSU plug is facing the wrong direction for the intended use of the extension cable. This seems to be a fairly common issue with this case and I also have it with the Corsair HX620
> 
> I had to change the provided 120mm side fan out with an extra 92mm fan I had in order to be able to close the case easily.
> 
> How are others with this PSU configuration dealing with this issue? DId you buy a new extension cable, replace the fan, just squish it in there, etc...
> 
> Overall I like the case, but this was sort of annoying.


What I did was squeeze the cable and fan in there, a bit of force and I was able to use the 120mm fan with the cable bent (quite a bit, but still works fine)


----------



## b4db0y

I'm putting a GTX 780 SLI in the SG10 tomorrow. Am I making a mistake?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> I'm putting a GTX 780 SLI in the SG10 tomorrow. Am I making a mistake?


Nope! Depending on how you were going to cool the GPU's you will have a mighty beast. Keep in mind SLI / CrossfireX in a MATX can be a bit tricky because of the minimal PCIE spacing, sacrificing airflow of the bottom GPU which in turn can heat up the top GPU considerably.

The SG09 / SG10 has an advantage when it comes to SLI / CrossfireX because it has the side fans right next to the GPU's. Do you plan on using the reference blower coolers? Or the open coolers such as the Asus DCII or MSI Twin Frozr? In a MATX I suggest water cooling if it's feasible for you.

In conclusion give it a shot and monitor the temperatures with a few benchmarks and recorded playing time. Report in the thread and let us know what you find out.

@Ghostrider85 has done this exact setup successfully, send him a PM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


*Source:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1356389/sg09-sg10-owners-thread/1000_50#post_21907800


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nope! Depending on how you were going to cool the GPU's you will have a mighty beast. Keep in mind SLI / CrossfireX in a MATX can be a bit tricky because of the minimal PCIE spacing, sacrificing airflow of the bottom GPU which in turn can heat up the top GPU considerably.
> 
> The SG09 / SG10 has an advantage when it comes to SLI / CrossfireX because it has the side fans right next to the GPU's. Do you plan on using the reference blower coolers? Or the open coolers such as the Asus DCII or MSI Twin Frozr? In a MATX I suggest water cooling if it's feasible for you.
> 
> In conclusion give it a shot and monitor the temperatures with a few benchmarks and recorded playing time. Report in the thread and let us know what you find out.
> 
> @Ghostrider85 has done this exact setup successfully, send him a PM
> 
> *Source:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1356389/sg09-sg10-owners-thread/1000_50#post_21907800


Nice. Yea I bought these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608005
to put in the side panel and I might change the included fan to a NF-P12 I have laying around. Just a bit worried about sound/temperatures. I will PM him for his thoughts though.

Thanks


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> I'm putting a GTX 780 SLI in the SG10 tomorrow. Am I making a mistake?


just be sure to get the reference cooler cards, and go get one of those rubber sli finger cover and jam it in between the cards as shown in the picture below:



75C max on both cards:



i am using 3x 1300rpm fans on the side panel, the noctua nf-b9 should perform better


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here is an update to the SG09/10 from Silverstone, the SG11. Not sure how I feel about this case yet from an aesthetic point of view. It looks like the mobo might lay flat on this one.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Here is an update to the SG09/10 from Silverstone, the SG11. Not sure how I feel about this case yet from an aesthetic point of view....


That is not an update of sg10. That is an entirely brand new case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> That is not an update of sg10. That is an entirely brand new case.


I thought it was since its going to be for mATX.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Here is an update to the SG09/10 from Silverstone, the SG11. Not sure how I feel about this case yet from an aesthetic point of view....


I think the Silverstone Sugo SG11 is an entirely new model. It looks like a larger version of the SG05 for MATX. The motherboard seems to be horizontal rather vertical compared to the SG09 / SG10. Should fit right in with alternatives such as Corsair's Air 240 and Lian-Li's PC-V358.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> That is not an update of sg10. That is an entirely brand new case.


The SG11 / SG12 are an update of the SG01 / SG02: http://techreport.com/news/25918/silverstone-shows-plethora-of-new-cases


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I think the Silverstone Sugo SG11 is an entirely new model. It looks like a larger version of the SG05 for MATX. The motherboard seems to be horizontal rather vertical compared to the SG09 / SG10. Should fit right in with alternatives such as Corsair's Air 240 and Lian-Li's PC-V358.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The SG11 / SG12 are an update of the SG01 / SG02: http://techreport.com/news/25918/silverstone-shows-plethora-of-new-cases


LOL! This is getting confusing with the SG line up.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

makes sense, count to 10,reset.


----------



## Anusha

Why couldn't they just release a nicer looking version of the SG10 at Computex.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Silverstone only refresh a look once,our only hope now is an SG10-E


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> just be sure to get the reference cooler cards, and go get one of those rubber sli finger cover and jam it in between the cards as shown in the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> 75C max on both cards:
> 
> 
> 
> i am using 3x 1300rpm fans on the side panel, the noctua nf-b9 should perform better


Ok, so I got most of my components in and I am having issues with some of them.

First: the NH-D14 clips are touching my top GTX 780. What should I do about this?
Second: Long cables are an absolute nightmare in this case D: . I am guessing Just zip tie everything as best I could?

That's about it for now. I have it temporarily up and running and it looks freaking awesome.


----------



## jvill

^
you can always slide in something non-conductive between the clip and the card.

yeah, that's pretty much your only choice, be creative in tucking those cables and zip them down good. (well, unless you can trim them.







)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^You can follow the predetermined routing routes in the manual.


----------



## m_jones_

You could always stick a nice backplate on the card.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Ok, so I got most of my components in and I am having issues with some of them.
> 
> First: the NH-D14 clips are touching my top GTX 780. What should I do about this?
> Second: Long cables are an absolute nightmare in this case D: . I am guessing Just zip tie everything as best I could?
> 
> That's about it for now. I have it temporarily up and running and it looks freaking awesome.


Just use an electrical take on the fan clip, don't get a backplate as it will reduce the space between the two cards.
What PSU did you use? You should have went with silverstone PSU and gotten a short cable kit.


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Just use an electrical take on the fan clip, don't get a backplate as it will reduce the space between the two cards.
> What PSU did you use? You should have went with silverstone PSU and gotten a short cable kit.


Yea, I should have I have the NZXT Hale90 750 watt and I didn't realize it was 180mm until I tried to put the case cover on. I think I am going to have to buy a Silverstone PSU now.


----------



## b4db0y

Got everything connected and good to go when I noticed that one of the mounting clips of the dust filter on the side is broken. Does anyone have experience with SilverStone customer service? Will they ship me a new dust filter? I don't want to take apart the case to return it to Newegg.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Start with silverstone support. Good guys.


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> just be sure to get the reference cooler cards, and go get one of those rubber sli finger cover and jam it in between the cards as shown in the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> 75C max on both cards:
> 
> 
> 
> i am using 3x 1300rpm fans on the side panel, the noctua nf-b9 should perform better


My top card is going up to 89 degrees Celsius while playing Watch_Dogs D:


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> My top card is going up to 89 degrees Celsius while playing Watch_Dogs D:


install afterburner and make a custom fan profile,


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> install afterburner and make a custom fan profile,


Have you given any thought to how your going to remove the graphics card/CPU when the time comes? It seems like I can't reach the PCIE locks for the GPUs and the CPU heatsink fans are stuck without removing the GPU.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Have you given any thought to how your going to remove the graphics card/CPU when the time comes? It seems like I can't reach the PCIE locks for the GPUs and the CPU heatsink fans are stuck without removing the GPU.


You have nh-d14 right? You noticed the silver L-shaped screwdriver that came with the cooler? You can use that to unlatch the GPUs.


----------



## ghostrider85

Just want to post my cable management:


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The SG11 / SG12 are an update of the SG01 / SG02: http://techreport.com/news/25918/silverstone-shows-plethora-of-new-cases


This!!!!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Just want to post my cable management:


Wow, such a fine setup there.
I've looked at a countless amount of cases and I keep coming back to the SG09 and SG10, their expandability is like no other case I've seen, especially for the price of them.









If I can fit a liquid cooler like a H80i, I've seen others in this thread post liquid cooled setups, I'll likely end up getting this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R*
> 
> Here's my just completed build:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> System On
> 
> 
> So far I'm absolutely amazed at how cool and quiet this little beast is.


My god, so beautiful.
Well, I know what my next case is.


----------



## FloatingPoint

Hey Guys, Loving this little rock star of a case. I'm now considering downsizing from a Caselabs M8 to either the SG09 or SG10. The trouble is, I would really like to replace the entire front panel with a custom laser cut panel. Can anyone please check how the front panel is connected? is it going to be easy enough to remove?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloatingPoint*
> 
> Hey Guys, Loving this little rock star of a case. I'm now considering downsizing from a Caselabs M8 to either the SG09 or SG10. The trouble is, I would really like to replace the entire front panel with a custom laser cut panel. Can anyone please check how the front panel is connected? is it going to be easy enough to remove?


It can be easily removed, installed by screws.


----------



## FloatingPoint

Okay great, thanks ghostrider85!
And there's no difference between the SG09 and SG09's mounting method? I can order either for the same price- so if one option is going to be easier / cleaner to mod, I should go for that option.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloatingPoint*
> 
> Hey Guys, Loving this little rock star of a case. I'm now considering downsizing from a Caselabs M8 to either the SG09 or SG10. The trouble is, I would really like to replace the entire front panel with a custom laser cut panel. Can anyone please check how the front panel is connected? is it going to be easy enough to remove?


Wow, you born with natural genius!

Nike's commercial quote: DO IT!


----------



## Anusha

And sell the darn front face to us. XD


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> And sell the darn front face to us. XD


Haha I would buy an acrylic front face, the SG09's front face is kinda off putting for me, so I feel inclined to go for the SG10, but an acrylic front face I can imagine would look real nice.


----------



## yahu

It might show off too many of my niggly bits. I might have to re-work my wiring. But I'm interested to see how it goes!


----------



## FloatingPoint

Hey guys, so I had a brief discussion with @catcherintherye about this (he's had first hand experience modding the SG09/10). I have now ordered the SG10 and will start playing with some designs once it's arrived. There may be a few problems though, regarding mounting points- but nothing that cant be overcome! I will keep you updated and might start a new mod thread, we'll see. Oh and if I do come up with anything cool, I'll provide the laser cut templates of course!


----------



## Imperatore

I've decided to get an SG10 for my first m-ATX build. Will have a Corsair AF 140 exhausting out the top, an h80 will be mounted on the rear pushing out as an exhaust and hopefully a 120 SP 120 quiet on the side intake although I understand that fan may be obstructed depending on my build. Not sure on 80/92mm intakes yet.


----------



## yahu

^you might want to rethink your design as you'd want to get some cool air across that radiator somehow. Maybe pull in air from the top and shroud it across the radiator push/pull out the back?

I don't run WC in my setup, so I'm sure others on here have specific input (and maybe that is what you're already going off of







).


----------



## signalpuke

Water cool out the back with an H80i, all other fans are intake. 3820 and ref Titan handles everything I throw at it.


----------



## Anusha

What is the best CPU cooler than can fit in either of these two cases?
1) motherboard would be the Z97M OC Formula
2) want to be able to use the top PCI-E for graphics card.
3) would be using 40mm tall memory

Would a Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme with pull-pull work in this case? What else?

AIO water coolers are fine, but none of the 120mm models with be a match for the Silver Arrow right?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Phanteks TC12 fits without issue,dunno about ram that tall tho.


----------



## fleetfeather

well none of the top end dual tower heatsinks are going to work in a SG10 when you're rocking 40mm DIMMs. The only big tower that has clearance is the NH-D15, which is both too tall and too wide for a SG10


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> well none of the top end dual tower heatsinks are going to work in a SG10 when you're rocking 40mm DIMMs. The only big tower that has clearance is the NH-D15, which is both too tall and too wide for a SG10


well, i wouldn't the silver arrow ib-e fit? as pull-pull? that would give RAM clearance. and with its offset, it would give pci-e clearance as well. it's 165mm tall which fits in SG09/10 as they support coolers up to 165mm.

only thing is that it seems to slightly protrude over the top VRM sinks, which might cause incompatibility with the SG09/10.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Phanteks TC12 fits without issue,dunno about ram that tall tho.


i was looking at a better cooler tbh, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> well, i wouldn't the silver arrow ib-e fit? as pull-pull? that would give RAM clearance. and with its offset, it would give pci-e clearance as well. it's 165mm tall which fits in SG09/10 as they support coolers up to 165mm.
> 
> only thing is that it seems to slightly protrude over the top VRM sinks, which might cause incompatibility with the SG09/10.


yeah i doubt the heatsink height of 165mm will remain at 165mm when you have to raise the heatsink fans over the top of your VRM heatsink (providing the heatsinks themselves don't conflict). you will more than likely be able to get away with a NH-D14 if you only run with a single fan, so that might be an option.

i'd also look into whether a BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 or BeQuiet Shadow Rock would fit with your 40mm DIMMs, as they're not far off the D14 / SA-E / TC14PE


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah i doubt the heatsink height of 165mm will remain at 165mm when you have to raise the heatsink fans over the top of your VRM heatsink (providing the heatsinks themselves don't conflict). you will more than likely be able to get away with a NH-D14 if you only run with a single fan, so that might be an option.
> 
> i'd also look into whether a BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 or BeQuiet Shadow Rock would fit with your 40mm DIMMs, as they're not far off the D14 / SA-E / TC14PE


i had the Silver Arrow SB-E in Raven RV03 which has max clearance for a 163mm heatsink. but heatsink is 165mm. and it didn't cause any stability with VRM sinks on Maximus VI Hero nor RAM slots in pull pull config. the fans didn't have to be raised. my only concern is the fact that it could be protruding over the VRM sinks past the edge of the board.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i had the Silver Arrow SB-E in Raven RV03 which has max clearance for a 163mm heatsink. but heatsink is 165mm. and it didn't cause any stability with VRM sinks on Maximus VI Hero nor RAM slots in pull pull config. the fans didn't have to be raised. my only concern is the fact that it could be protruding over the VRM sinks past the edge of the board.


I had no clue what you mean by 'VRM sinks past the edge of the board'. Maybe a diagram would help explain your concerns. Hopefully someone else can help you out with a response as I'm off to bed.

It might also be worth your time browsing the photo gallery of this thread to check if anyone else has successfully fitted your heatsink in a SG09 or SG10, as it might serve to answer your concern for you


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I had no clue what you mean by 'VRM sinks past the edge of the board'. Maybe a diagram would help explain your concerns. Hopefully someone else can help you out with a response as I'm off to bed.
> 
> It might also be worth your time browsing the photo gallery of this thread to check if anyone else has successfully fitted your heatsink in a SG09 or SG10, as it might serve to answer your concern for you


i don't have the thermalright silver arrow IB-E with me yet. i had the SB-E model, but i sold it as it would not work with micro-ATX boards due to it covering the top most PCI-E slot. IB-E model has a non-symmetric design so that it doesn't block the slot.

this is what i mean. it doesn't protrude a lotthis image is a bit misleading.


----------



## yahu

^it has been a while since I've been in my case, but I think that may be an issue. IIRC, there isn't much room from the "top" edge of the case (on the right of the picture) and the 180mm stock fan. If you went with something else there it might work maybe, but I'm unfamiliar with this cooler specifically. Someone else might be able to provide more information.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah i doubt the heatsink height of 165mm will remain at 165mm when you have to raise the heatsink fans over the top of your VRM heatsink (providing the heatsinks themselves don't conflict). you will more than likely be able to get away with a NH-D14 if you only run with a single fan, so that might be an option.
> 
> i'd also look into whether a BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 or BeQuiet Shadow Rock would fit with your 40mm DIMMs, as they're not far off the D14 / SA-E / TC14PE


Hi

I have a NH-D14 on my Asrock Z77 Extreme4-m motherboard. It does interfere with the top pci-e slot when I have it to blow towards the back. Then I remounted it 90 degrees so it blows upwards. I had to move the fans for this aswell but it works.
My fanconfiguration in the SG09 is:
Left and right fans are all intake.
Top 180mm and the rear is to blow air out of the case.

So the NH-D14 works in the case with both fans. Atleast with my setup.

/Jakob


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it has been a while since I've been in my case, but I think that may be an issue. IIRC, there isn't much room from the "top" edge of the case (on the right of the picture) and the 180mm stock fan. If you went with something else there it might work maybe, but I'm unfamiliar with this cooler specifically. Someone else might be able to provide more information.


cheer mate. that's alright. this is TR's latest cooler, but not many reviews out yet. no idea what's up with that. the few reviews out says it is almost as good as the NH-D15, and that is with the 1300RPM fans. there is one with 2500RPM fans, the extreme model, and it should just kill the NH-D15.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

What does that weigh? Looks massive.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> What does that weigh? Looks massive.


never cared to check, hehe


----------



## cylemmulo

Just built my SG10 system and sadly there was no way to fit in my side 120mm fan with my seasonic 860XP2 power supply. However that being said I've gone through a haf 922 and an elite 130 case ,(finally settled in the middle with this) and the silverstone has the best cooling results so far.


----------



## beldecca

cylemmulo, I was trying to decide between the SG10 and the elite 130 (itx board right now) and saw that you just changed. Anything else you saw between the two?


----------



## cylemmulo

Well i liked my elite 130 its a pretty great work of engineering. However 2 reasons were the GPU ran hot, and I wanted to run SLI eventually. I was running a r9-290 and it worked but the fan had to be bumped up decently higher, I tried a gtx 690 and it got into the mid 90's, so for really high end it does run cards pretty hot. However besides that it was pretty fantastic, though both were a fairly difficult build.


----------



## Anusha

Does anyone know if the Noctua NH-U14S fits in this case? Couldn't find anyone with this particular cooler. It seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Noctua NH-U14S fits in this case? Couldn't find anyone with this particular cooler. It seems to be pretty decent.


Yes, I put together a system for someone using that cooler. It fits but it's a very tight fit, not with the case, but with the first PCI express slot.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Yes, I put together a system for someone using that cooler. It fits but it's a very tight fit, not with the case, but with the first PCI express slot.


Great. Which motherboard did you choose? I can go for a Z97 Mini-ITX board, most of which - weirdly enough - has no problem with this cooler.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Great. Which motherboard did you choose? I can go for a Z97 Mini-ITX board, most of which - weirdly enough - has no problem with this cooler.


It was the same ASRock z87m OC formula that I used in my sig rig. The first PCI express slot is _barely_ usable.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> It was the same ASRock z87m OC formula that I used in my sig rig. The first PCI express slot is _barely_ usable.


They do mention that it's the same with the Z97M OCF as well. Actually it is one of the very few boards that actually works with this cooler. Most M-ATX boards don't work properly. I mean the first PCI-E slot will be blocked.


----------



## flopticalcube

Has anyone experimented with getting some airflow from the bottom or front of the case?


----------



## Gomi

Quick question, what is the general opinion on fan setup when running a non reference GPU.

Currently have the following fans installed:

Side: 2 x 80mm - 1 x 120mm

Side: 1 x 80mm

Back: 1 x 120mm

Top: 1 x 180mm

CPU Cooler: NH-D15

GPU Cooler:


Ask because I heard conflicting reports, and since I will not have the system actually up and running before tomorrow evening, well - thought I would ask here


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quick question, what is the general opinion on fan setup when running a non reference GPU.
> 
> Currently have the following fans installed:
> 
> Side: 2 x 80mm - 1 x 120mm
> 
> Side: 1 x 80mm
> 
> Back: 1 x 120mm
> 
> Top: 1 x 180mm
> 
> CPU Cooler: NH-D15
> 
> GPU Cooler:
> 
> 
> Ask because I heard conflicting reports, and since I will not have the system actually up and running before tomorrow evening, well - thought I would ask here


a side question. what mobo are you using that is compatible with the NH-D15?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> a side question. what mobo are you using that is compatible with the NH-D15?


Rampage IV Gene.

Setup as follows:

PCIe16_1 -> Blocked by NH-D15

PCIe4 -> Used by Asus Raidr PCIe-SSD (240GB) - Single slot.

PCIe16_2 -> Used by GPU (In this case the Asus GTX 760 MARS)

PCIe8 -> Covered by GPU.


----------



## Gomi

*Case:*
Silverstone SG10

*Fans:*
Original Silverstone top fan, rest will be replaced with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans.

*Motherboard:*
Asus Rampage IV Gene.

*CPU:*
3930K.

*Cooling:*
Noctua NH-D15.

*Memory:*
16Gb(4x4) TridentX 2400Mhz (Heatsinks still attached).

*GPU:*
Asus GTX 760 MARS.

*SSD1:*
Samsung Evo 120GB.

*SSD2:*
Samsung Evo 120GB.

*PCEe SSD:*
Asus Raidr 250GB.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *Case:*
> Silverstone SG10
> 
> *Fans:*
> Original Silverstone top fan, rest will be replaced with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans.
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> Asus Rampage IV Gene.
> 
> *CPU:*
> 3930K.
> 
> *Cooling:*
> Noctua NH-D15.
> 
> *Memory:*
> 16Gb(4x4) TridentX 2400Mhz (Heatsinks still attached).
> 
> *GPU:*
> Asus GTX 760 MARS.
> 
> *SSD1:*
> Samsung Evo 120GB.
> 
> *SSD2:*
> Samsung Evo 120GB.
> 
> *PCEe SSD:*
> Asus Raidr 250GB.


OMG how did you fit the cooler with such tall RAM?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *Case:*
> Silverstone SG10
> 
> *Fans:*
> Original Silverstone top fan, rest will be replaced with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans.
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> Asus Rampage IV Gene.
> 
> *CPU:*
> 3930K.
> 
> *Cooling:*
> Noctua NH-D15.
> 
> *Memory:*
> 16Gb(4x4) TridentX 2400Mhz (Heatsinks still attached).
> 
> *GPU:*
> Asus GTX 760 MARS.
> 
> *SSD1:*
> Samsung Evo 120GB.
> 
> *SSD2:*
> Samsung Evo 120GB.
> 
> *PCEe SSD:*
> Asus Raidr 250GB.
> -snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OMG how did you fit the cooler with such tall RAM?



What is this wizardry?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OMG how did you fit the cooler with such tall RAM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> What is this wizardry?


Using the NH-D15 - No magic at all, fits right under (At least on the IV GENE)


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Using the NH-D15 - No magic at all, fits right under (At least on the IV GENE)


if you were using it in single fan mode, sure. how could you install the front fan?? only low profile sticks would fit in there without elevating the fan it seems.

shoot! R4G. that means two slots on either side, instead of 4 on either side. that's one lucky combo! this setup would only work for x79. not for z97.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well done Noctua,well done. That is some cunning.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well done Noctua,well done. That is some cunning.


well, this only works with some boards. not all of them. still, the first PCI-E slot will be blocked. no worries for x79 if only one GPU will be used. but for Z97, only the top most PCI-E slot works at x16 sadly.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> well, this only works with some boards. not all of them. still, the first PCI-E slot will be blocked. no worries for x79 if only one GPU will be used. but for Z97, only the top most PCI-E slot works at x16 sadly.


http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> well, this only works with some boards. not all of them. still, the first PCI-E slot will be blocked. no worries for x79 if only one GPU will be used. but for Z97, only the top most PCI-E slot works at x16 sadly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


Took the words right out of my mouth, PCI-E 3.0 x8 should be as fast as PCI-E 2.0 X16 IIRC and I'm not sure if any cards currently can saturate PCI-E 2.0 X16, maybe a 780 Ti might but that's purely guesswork.
Little to non performance difference in most cases.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

pci-e 3.0 x8 is enough for any modern card,and is what NVIDIA recommend for SLI (2x x8slots) AMD cards work on x4 slots actually,and is why motherboards with an X4 slot at the bottom advertise Quad Crossfire (but only 3WaySLI)


----------



## Anusha

Well there is always the next generation.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

how do i report an inbox?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> how do i report an inbox?


You can flag individual messages just like forum posts. There is a reg flag for each message.


----------



## Anusha

Anyone know if the rear exhaust fan can be replace with the fan that comes when the HE01 cooler, the FHP141? It's 140mm but comes with 120 mounting holes.


----------



## wanako

WOOT! Just got my SG10 today.

omg this thing is so cool. Big difference from my current BitFenix Raider. this is awesome.







System pics to come.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> WOOT! Just got my SG10 today.
> 
> omg this thing is so cool. Big difference from my current BitFenix Raider. this is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System pics to come.


what hardware are you going to put in it? are you going to build one from the scratch in it?

i'm waiting for someone to buy my existing case. once that's gotten rid of, all i need to do it just buy the SG10. i've got everything else ready to go in that small case. (rig in the sig)

once GTX 870 cards come out in a couple of months, i will swap my GTX 670 (which seriously looks out of place) with one or perhaps two of them. XD


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> what hardware are you going to put in it? are you going to build one from the scratch in it?
> 
> i'm waiting for someone to buy my existing case. once that's gotten rid of, all i need to do it just buy the SG10. i've got everything else ready to go in that small case. (rig in the sig)
> 
> once GTX 870 cards come out in a couple of months, i will swap my GTX 670 (which seriously looks out of place) with one or perhaps two of them. XD


Some of my parts from my current rig will go in here, but the main bits will be new:

i7 4790K
MSI Z97M-Gaming
EVGA GTX 780
16 GB Mushkin RAM
Creative SoundBlaster Z
Corsair AX750
Corsair H80i AiO Cooler
2x Crucial M4 128GB SSDs
1x Crucial M550 256 GB M.2. SSD
1x WD Caviar Black 500GB
1x Seagate 4TB


----------



## Anusha

it looks like I'm finally gonna get the case. but i'm in dilemma whether to buy the SG09 or the SG10. the only difference is the looks, right? does the SG10 perform better in cooling? different top fan maybe?

i'm asking because the price difference here in Japan is about $50. about $105 for the SG09 and $155 for teh SG10.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> it looks like I'm finally gonna get the case. but i'm in dilemma whether to buy the SG09 or the SG10. the only difference is the looks, right? does the SG10 perform better in cooling? different top fan maybe?
> 
> i'm asking because the price difference here in Japan is about $50. about $105 for the SG09 and $155 for teh SG10.


From my understanding, yes, the only difference is the front fascia and the updated top fan.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> From my understanding, yes, the only difference is the front fascia and the updated top fan.


just 2 different fan speed controls on the SG09 vs 3 on the SG10. CFM and stuff are same at 1200RPM max speed it seems. but quieter at lowest speed.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

5 drives,ole!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Some of my parts from my current rig will go in here, but the main bits will be new:
> 
> i7 4790K
> MSI Z97M-Gaming
> EVGA GTX 780
> 16 GB Mushkin RAM
> Creative SoundBlaster Z
> Corsair AX750
> Corsair H80i AiO Cooler
> 2x Crucial M4 128GB SSDs
> 1x Crucial M550 256 GB M.2. SSD
> 1x WD Caviar Black 500GB
> 1x Seagate 4TB


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 5 drives,ole!


LOL.

Well, to be honest, one is cheating because it's an M.2. drive.


----------



## yahu

there's a guy selling a lighly used SG09 for $20. If I didn't like the design I'd be all over it. There is also the fact that I have various bits of hardware scattered throughout the house, and I need to clear that shiat out!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Well, to be honest, one is cheating because it's an M.2. drive.


There's still room for mSATA and 2 more 2.5inch drives though. It just made me realise you can stuff alot of storage in the case.


----------



## wanako

What 92mm fans do you guys recommend for the sides? Fans aren't my area of expertise, unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There's still room for mSATA and 2 more 2.5inch drives though. It just made me realise you can stuff alot of storage in the case.


True. There is quite a bit of space for all kinds of drives.









It's not like my Node 304, but certainly good enough.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> There's still room for mSATA and 2 more 2.5inch drives though. It just made me realise you can stuff alot of storage in the case.


sadly only two 3.5" drives.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Which is technically 12TB of potential







Not bad at all


----------



## roach3

hi first time post

just built one of these and alls well except the slimline dvd slot drive

I purchased the Silverstone sst-sodo2 slimline but how do you mount this ?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Anusha

Got the case. The SG09. It's kind of bigger than I expected really. Cannot believe it is only 1/3 the size of my RAVEN RV03.

It took me a while to install everything in it. I didn't refer to the manual hehe. Didn't have much time to tidy up the internals. Need to refer to a guide or something.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The manual is your friend,otherwise things will take much much longer and end up hideous. Better a 15min read than 2hrs of suffering


----------



## fleetfeather

I know there's a refresh coming to the SG05. Is there also a refresh coming for the SG10?


----------



## nukeall2

Hi, my first time post too.
I'm currently switching from ATX and the SG10 seemed to be the most space efficient and well designed case out there. This will be my fist mATX build, so I wanted to make sure every component would fit and work well with each other. It would be much appreciated if someone could give me their opinion and criticism on this setup.
As for the GPUs I know that non-reference cards will run pretty hot (unfortunately, already bought one of them), but I was also hoping 2 92mm and 1 120mm fans on the side would solve this issue. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($71.74 @ OutletPC)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.74 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z97 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($159.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($159.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card (2-Way SLI) (Purchased)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($319.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($108.19 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 750W 80+ Silver Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($123.55 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $950.19
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-04 04:09 EDT-0400_


----------



## Anusha

I wouldn't be comfortable putting in two video cards with non-blower style coolers in this case. Hopefully someone else can prove me wrong.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Two *non* blower cards is a challenge because it dumps heat into the case,and the side fans cant help the top card. Also due to the close proximity of the two, the front fan isn't getting much air between them. Summary,top card will give you hell.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Two blower cards is a challenge because it dumps heat into the case,and the side fans cant help the top card. Also due to the close proximity of the two, the front fan isn't getting much air between them. Summary,top card will give you hell.


You've got it all wrong. Blower style is what they use in reference design. They exhaust the heat out the back. They are the ones that should be used in this case.

The one he has is the other type. They are the ones that dump heat into the case and are bad when used in multiples especially in such a tight scenario.

If I were him, I'd sell his existing card and get a single GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## shwarz

2 770 ACX's

hmmm
id be installing all the side fans as exhaust and cross your fingers
you might get away with it but don't expect silence.
You may even need to run the top fan at full speed

if you've already got the gpu's it may be better to get a slightly bigger case and motherboard
so you can have a gap between the two cards


----------



## nukeall2

thanks for the responses
I think I will follow Anusha's advice then -sell my old GPU and get a single card, or maybe even wait for the 880. Also, in such scenario would it be worth it to switch from nh-d14 to nh-d15, since the nh-d15's size would eliminate any future plans for mATX SLI?


----------



## shwarz

TBH the difference between the d14 and d15 is not that great I would personally just stick with the d14 for greater compatiblility

unless you decide to go full ATX and the first GPU doesn't go in the first pci-e 16x slot


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> You've got it all wrong. Blower style is what they use in reference design. They exhaust the heat out the back. They are the ones that should be used in this case.
> 
> The one he has is the other type. They are the ones that dump heat into the case and are bad when used in multiples especially in such a tight scenario.
> 
> If I were him, I'd sell his existing card and get a single GTX 780 Ti.


Should be a non in there somewhere,fail.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukeall2*
> 
> thanks for the responses
> I think I will follow Anusha's advice then -sell my old GPU and get a single card, or maybe even wait for the 880. Also, in such scenario would it be worth it to switch from nh-d14 to nh-d15, since the nh-d15's size would eliminate any future plans for mATX SLI?


Performance delta between D14 and D15 is quite small. If you're dead-set certain you're going to run SLI in the future, D14 is the obvious choice. You wont be needing that tube of Arctic Silver 5, as the D14 comes with noctua's own brand of thermal compound (which is easier to use and performs just as well as AS5). If you're insistent on getting another thermal compound for some reason, AS5 isn't a great choice due to it's long curing time. Instead, I'd recommend something cheap and easy to work with, such as Arctic MX-4.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Should be a non in there somewhere,fail.


He is correct. A blower fan is the reference design and it exhausts heat out the back. The non-reference cards usually use two or more fans and dump into the case.

This is a reference blower:



This is not:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I already corrected my post,my point remains though, the top card will be a furnace.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I already corrected my post,my point remains though, the top card will be a furnace.


Sorry, missed your correction.

This is true for most SLI/Xfire setups in small mATX cases. If cards were more varied in length for each GPU family, then we could pair a long top card with a shorter bottom card and nothing would get choked. A 12" top card and a 9" bottom would have been enough. A fifth expansion slot at the backed would have helped as well as the cards could have been separated.


----------



## wanako

This little baby was a bit of a fight! I love every minute of it.














Managed to get some semi-decent cabling done in the back





Still need to push slightly to get the cover back on, and still needs a good tidying up, but so far so good.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

You have a Xeon 1230 in your fractal? How much better is it to a i5?Was considering it myself,it looks like a great deal.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> You have a Xeon 1230 in your fractal? How much better is it to a i5?Was considering it myself,it looks like a great deal.


Hell yeah!







My Quartz is a little folding BEAST.

The 1230v2 is a Ivy Bridge Xeon and is basically a 3770 with 100Mhz less and no iGPU for i5 prices. The E3 1230 Xeons are incredible value. v3 is comparable to a 4770 if I'm right.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yes,I've been wanting to get one,but do not have anyone to help me get it at microcenter where they are cheap. Seemed a better deal from the start than upgrading to a 3770 for my SG05.


----------



## Anusha

Finally here is my rig. Needs some cable management though - both inside and outside. That will have to wait till next week.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Finally here is my rig. Needs some cable management though - both inside and outside. That will have to wait till next week.


very nice setup there!


----------



## Ilyx

Hey all.

I just finished messing around with sticking closed loop coolers in my SG09 and wanted to share my experience with anyone who might be interested in attempting similar.
I've been using an r9 290 stock cooler in my build for a couple months now, and it simply became too loud or too hot for my needs. My plan was to use a closed loop cooler on my graphics card, and mount the radiator to the side 120mm mount. I ordered the Kraken G10 and a cheap Corsair H55, along with an H80i to replace my NH-D14. The D14 is a great cooler, mind you, but there was no way it was going to give me enough clearance for a side-mounted radiator.


After putting it all together, I ran into a snag: the g10 is too wide to support both a radiator and a fan inside the case. The part that houses the cable management and NZXT logo sticks out too far to allow most any combination of fans/radiator.



Currently, I have the radiator mounted inside the case, with an intake fan outside. To be totally honest, it looks pretty awful.

More fun to be had: The radiator was too wide to allow one of my 92mm fans to be mounted inside, so that's going outside the case, too.

And as icing on the cake, the radiator is just wide enough to push against the side of the case and prevent it from fully closing.


To be fair, temps aren't bad, but I can't stand to look at it. I'm not going to let this go unattended to, but I wanted to get a post up quickly to keep others from going into something similar blindly.

Now, on to solutions. Currently, some ideas I have are: 1) Elevate the case and cut a hole to mount the radiator on the bottom, 2) Wait for the Corsair mount (the HG10) to come out, and get some dimensions on it, 3) Mount the cooler to the card myself (without a manufacturer mount) or 4) switch back to air cooling and get a better cooler for the 290 (I'd rather not accept defeat, but I actually have a Sapphire Tri-X cooler that a friend has offered to me). Any other suggestions are appreciated, but what do you guys think?

Edit: Added pictures.
Edit2: Another alternative is to use the GPU COOL system, which isn't nearly as wide, even with the backplate.


----------



## Anusha

Man, simply switching to a GTX 780 reference model would have fixed all that hehe. Just saying.

I am not even looking at the red camp until they bring up a decent stock cooler with the R9 390 cards. It is sad that I have to pass on all those cheap eBay deals


----------



## shwarz

Llyx grab the tri-x would be a easy fix


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Man, simply switching to a GTX 780 reference model would have fixed all that hehe. Just saying.
> 
> I am not even looking at the red camp until they bring up a decent stock cooler with the R9 390 cards. It is sad that I have to pass on all those cheap eBay deals


That the original plan, but a mining buddy offered me a 290 for $250. That was back when they were going for more than $500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> Llyx grab the tri-x would be a easy fix


I know that's the 'easy fix,' but it's also a lot less fun.


----------



## shwarz

Also true. I run a 290 with a g10 in a sg09 I have the 120 rad on the back and I use a 212 evo on the cpu, I turned the top fan around so it exhausts. I'm running a 4670k at 1.3v max temp 65 while gaming, my r290 hits 55 max with +100mv 1150mhz core. Maybe you can mount both rads to the back with a fan in between?


----------



## Ilyx

I had considered doing a two radiator setup, but one of those radiators would be starved for air. I'll try it out. I do like the air for CPU idea, though. It's something to think about.


----------



## wanako




----------



## Anusha

^ looks very clean and strong.

what are your specs btw? i bought the Silverstone HE01 cooler just for this case, but am not happy with the performance to noise ratio. what sort of temps do you get with the H80i? i was thinking about getting the NH-D14 or NH-U12S or a H80i and run it at quiet mode. What do you suggest?


----------



## Harimate

Hi everyone,
While looking for a tiny case for my new PC, I came across this thread and I read all of it, which convinced me to buy a SG10. Btw thanks for all the info, pics, etc.
After many hours of research, I decided to go for the below configuration which seemed to be a good trade-off between performance and budget for a high-end gaming machine. Most of the components are already purchased but can be returned, so, before I start the actual building, I would appreciate any feedback on this config.

Case: *Silverstone SG10* (I prefer its front to the SG09's).
Motherboard: *Asus Maximus VII Gene*, for its stellar audio without an extra sound card and its overclocking capabilities. It also had a very good review on [H]. I was first thinking of the Gigabyte's G1.Sniper M5 (recommended by Linus), but I duly noted the potential issue for SLI mentioned in post #848.
Processor: *Intel Core i7-4770k* (3,5GHz). It had a good price on the French Amazon.
Power Supply: *Corsair CS650M - 80 Plus Gold ATX 650W*. I wanted a tiny and reliable PSU with modular or semi-modular cables (as I won't be using the Silverstone short cables set). Also, it seems to have the power socket oriented in the good direction in order not to have the power cable interfering with the 120mm fan.
CPU cooler: *Be Quiet! Shadow Rock 2*. I've read some good reviews about it and it was cheap.
Graphics card: *EVGA Geforce GTX 770 Superclocked 2 GB*. I wanted a good GPU but couldn't really afford a GTX 780. I chose this model for the rear exhaust (like the reference one) as I don't want the GPU to hurl hot air in the tiny case. I will eventually add another one in SLI.
Memory: *Kingston HyperX Blue 8(2x4)GB 1600MHz*, for its low profile (afraid of conflicting with CPU tower). 1600MHz for now and I will probably upgrade for 16GB and/or 2400MHz in a few years.
Storage: *Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*, for its very good performance according to many reviews. This will of course be my system drive with OS and games on it. For data storage, I'll go with the *Western Digital Black 1 TB* which seems to be a very popular choice.
Optical drive: *Silverstone Slim DVD SOD02*. I won't use it much but just in case.

Looking forward to your feedback. Of course, I will post pictures of the build in progress and final result next week


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilyx*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I just finished messing around with sticking closed loop coolers in my SG09 and wanted to share my experience with anyone who might be interested in attempting similar.
> I've been using an r9 290 stock cooler in my build for a couple months now, and it simply became too loud or too hot for my needs. My plan was to use a closed loop cooler on my graphics card, and mount the radiator to the side 120mm mount. I ordered the Kraken G10 and a cheap Corsair H55, along with an H80i to replace my NH-D14. The D14 is a great cooler, mind you, but there was no way it was going to give me enough clearance for a side-mounted radiator.
> 
> 
> After putting it all together, I ran into a snag: the g10 is too wide to support both a radiator and a fan inside the case. The part that houses the cable management and NZXT logo sticks out too far to allow most any combination of fans/radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have the radiator mounted inside the case, with an intake fan outside. To be totally honest, it looks pretty awful.
> 
> More fun to be had: The radiator was too wide to allow one of my 92mm fans to be mounted inside, so that's going outside the case, too.
> 
> And as icing on the cake, the radiator is just wide enough to push against the side of the case and prevent it from fully closing.
> 
> 
> To be fair, temps aren't bad, but I can't stand to look at it. I'm not going to let this go unattended to, but I wanted to get a post up quickly to keep others from going into something similar blindly.
> 
> Now, on to solutions. Currently, some ideas I have are: 1) Elevate the case and cut a hole to mount the radiator on the bottom, 2) Wait for the Corsair mount (the HG10) to come out, and get some dimensions on it, 3) Mount the cooler to the card myself (without a manufacturer mount) or 4) switch back to air cooling and get a better cooler for the 290 (I'd rather not accept defeat, but I actually have a Sapphire Tri-X cooler that a friend has offered to me). Any other suggestions are appreciated, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Edit: Added pictures.
> Edit2: Another alternative is to use the GPU COOL system, which isn't nearly as wide, even with the backplate.


Would a smaller single tower cpu cooler be ok with you?
To have a great look and temps i think running a smaller cpu cooler and mounting the rad from the gpu to the back of the case might be a good option.
Since amd gpu are made to run hot, using hot air from the cpu cooler to cool it wouldn't be too bad.

edit
Ops , didnt notice shwarz have suggested already ,
The temps from him do look good , would worth a try


----------



## kaku60kai

CRYORIG R1 ULTIMATE

http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1836.html


----------



## Allanitomwesh

noctua U12S all the way.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Would a smaller single tower cpu cooler be ok with you?
> To have a great look and temps i think running a smaller cpu cooler and mounting the rad from the gpu to the back of the case might be a good option.
> Since amd gpu are made to run hot, using hot air from the cpu cooler to cool it wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> edit
> Ops , didnt notice shwarz have suggested already ,
> The temps from him do look good , would worth a try


I'm running on straight air cooling for now. I like the single tower air cooler idea a lot. I'll try to pick one up when I have a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> noctua U12S all the way.


It looks good. How many fans are you running on it?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Not running it,still on stock cooler,but i'll be getting it for my SG05. It's silence appeals to me.


----------



## chong

Finished up my build over the weekend


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super-Neat setup!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Super-Neat setup!


Thanks dude! Cable management was a bit difficult on this machine, specially with the regular length cables, but i think i got it.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> CRYORIG R1 ULTIMATE
> 
> http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1836.html


Sweet. I wish you had posted this a week earlier so I could have bought this cooler. Well, not the exactly same one. Just the one "universal" edition. I thought it was too tall and would not fit in the case. Says 168.3mm whereas the case has only 165mm clearance.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> CRYORIG R1 ULTIMATE
> 
> http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1836.html


Nice +1


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chong*
> 
> Finished up my build over the weekend


guess you had to insulate the fan clips?


----------



## chong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> guess you had to insulate the fan clips?


Yup with heatshrink tubes. Also had to reduce the 3 side fans from 120mm->92mm and 92mm->80mm due to obstruction from the Phanteks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nicely done Chong very neat.


----------



## kaku60kai

Hi there Again until the panel, there was about 4mm after even installed the R1. And, swallowing a huge cooler, SG09 is the case a nice small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sweet. I wish you had posted this a week earlier so I could have bought this cooler. Well, not the exactly same one. Just the one "universal" edition. I thought it was too tall and would not fit in the case. Says 168.3mm whereas the case has only 165mm clearance.


----------



## kaku60kai

Hi there Evaluation, thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice +1


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> Hi there Again until the panel, there was about 4mm after even installed the R1. And, swallowing a huge cooler, SG09 is the case a nice small.


well, i didn't want to take the risk. i just wish i could have known this before i bought my cooler.

on the other hand, it would still have been a tight fit for the video card because of the positioning of the socket on the Maximus VII Gene board. i recently bought the Silverstone HE01 which touches the back of the video card. i sent the cooler back, not because of the clearance issues but because of a strange vibration issue i had with it when slowing down the fans, and settled for the much smaller Noctua NH-U12S which has ample clearance with the RAM and the video card.

but i would have considered the R1 Universal over the HE01 if i knew it would fit and would have stuck with it. sadness. it looks so sexy and seems to perform admirably well.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How does the U12S perform?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> How does the U12S perform?


It's pretty bad. I cannot run my chip at 4.6GHz anymore. With the HE01, I could, although it was noisier. The HE01 @1000RPM performs better than the U12S at full blast. U12S is not that quiet at full blast either. It is clearly audible. I feel as if the reviewers were simply kissing Noctua's back side.

And I paid more for the Noctua than the HE01.

I reseated the cooler as well. Used the stock TIM as well as the MX4 which i had been using on the HE01. That didn't yield any improvement.

I feel so bad that I didn't get the Cryorig. Not my lucky days!


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> It's pretty bad. I cannot run my chip at 4.6GHz anymore. With the HE01, I could, although it was noisier. The HE01 @1000RPM performs better than the U12S at full blast. U12S is not that quiet at full blast either. It is clearly audible. I feel as if the reviewers were simply kissing Noctua's back side.
> 
> And I paid more for the Noctua than the HE01.
> 
> I reseated the cooler as well. Used the stock TIM as well as the MX4 which i had been using on the HE01. That didn't yield any improvement.
> 
> I feel so bad that I didn't get the Cryorig. Not my lucky days!


I don't think reviewers are kissing anything. Deciding if a cooler is quiet is pretty personal and difficult to compare especially if you are trying to compare it someones else results, everyone uses different cases , physically position there PC at varying distances even background noise.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

4.6 is quite a high overclock,you should've used the U14 instead. I'm more interested in something modest,stock clocks and silence. I have a H77 motherboard so I won't be overclocking.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 4.6 is quite a high overclock,you should've used the U14 instead. I'm more interested in something modest,stock clocks and silence. I have a H77 motherboard so I won't be overclocking.


if I could fit it, i would have bought it. it will block the top PCI-E slot of the motherboard.


----------



## Harimate

Hi all,
I was just wondering if anyone using the Silverstone slim optical drive (SD02) with a SG10 (or a SG09) also has an issue of disks not being able to eject. For me, it's apparently too "weak" to push back out through the case slot.
Cheers.

EDIT: I removed the strip that was glued to the case behind the slot. Solved my problem. It appears it was badly placed and didn't face the slot of the drive.


----------



## lonftw

Hi, just came across this case.
Anyone with crossfire 290s? or just crossfire will do.
Just need a reference for my build.
Thanks.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> I don't think reviewers are kissing anything. Deciding if a cooler is quiet is pretty personal and difficult to compare especially if you are trying to compare it someones else results, everyone uses different cases , physically position there PC at varying distances even background noise.


While I don't personally know about any backside kissing, I don't fully agree with cooler noise being subjective. It can, and usually is very objective in reviews. Considering the variables that are usually outlined such as fan speed, ambient noise, specific case design/placement (this could have some variance), environment (again, variance here), distance from the case, etc., and finally decibel reading.

However (and likely what you're referring to), there will certainly be varied levels of acuteness (or lack thereof) from one end-user to another especially concerning frequencies. If reviewers are utilizing similar variables, the results should be pretty close though. There will certainly be bad batches in fan blades, damaged ball bearings and whatnot that will skew the results (those should be the exception and not the rule from a good company).

I don't have personal experience with this particular setup, but I have had good success with Noctua since they hit the market. That wouldn't keep me from going elsewhere, especially if multiple reviews point to a trend.


----------



## ahatius

Hi there

I've gotten the SG10 recently and was wondering if you guys could help me out with the airflow in the case, since I'm pretty much new to this.

I've bought the following setup:
- Intel i7 4790k
- Asus Radeon R9 280X

The mainboard itself (ASUS Z97I-PLUS) provides only 2 connectors for case fans.

I'm using a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B as CPU cooler, but I'm starting to think that this wasn't the best cooler to buy for this case, since I'm having enormous problems with my CPU temps (idle at 33-35 degrees, Prime95 Torture Test + Furmark brings it up to 96 degrees).

I have installed 2 be quiet! Shadow Wings Low-Speed (80mm) for the GPU, but had to remove the heat exhaust at the right completly because the GPU is so high, that I can't close the case with the exhaust installed.


I have tried to switch the top-fan from an intake into an exhaust, and it seems like it helps cooling the cpu down a little more (talking about 2 - 4 degrees on the CPU). I'm not sure if it's a good idea to have 2 exhausts near the cpu without real intake.

Could you recommend me an airflow setup that should help me keep the system cool and a CPU cooler that might be better suited for this case? My local retailer has the Corsair H80i on sale. Do you think that would help me? Doesn't seem to be bad, but people tend to say that it's fan is too loud, so I was thinking of putting a fan like the Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition. Forget the H80i, according to this post, the radiator takes up the first PCI-E slot. Since I'm using a Mini-ITX board (because none of the Micro-ATX boards would offer Bluetooth), this would mean I couldn't use a graphics card at all.

Any help would be greatly appreciated









Ahatius


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahatius*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've gotten the SG10 recently and was wondering if you guys could help me out with the airflow in the case, since I'm pretty much new to this.
> 
> I've bought the following setup:
> - Intel i7 4790k
> - Asus Radeon R9 280X
> 
> The mainboard itself (ASUS Z97I-PLUS) provides only 2 connectors for case fans.
> 
> I'm using a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B as CPU cooler, but I'm starting to think that this wasn't the best cooler to buy for this case, since I'm having enormous problems with my CPU temps (idle at 33-35 degrees, Prime95 Torture Test + Furmark brings it up to 96 degrees).
> 
> I have installed 2 be quiet! Shadow Wings Low-Speed (80mm) for the GPU, but had to remove the heat exhaust at the right completly because the GPU is so high, that I can't close the case with the exhaust installed.
> 
> 
> I have tried to switch the top-fan from an intake into an exhaust, and it seems like it helps cooling the cpu down a little more (talking about 2 - 4 degrees on the CPU). I'm not sure if it's a good idea to have 2 exhausts near the cpu without real intake.
> 
> Could you recommend me an airflow setup that should help me keep the system cool and a CPU cooler that might be better suited for this case? My local retailer has the Corsair H80i on sale. Do you think that would help me? Doesn't seem to be bad, but people tend to say that it's fan is too loud, so I was thinking of putting a fan like the Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition. Forget the H80i, according to this post, the radiator takes up the first PCI-E slot. Since I'm using a Mini-ITX board (because none of the Micro-ATX boards would offer Bluetooth), this would mean I couldn't use a graphics card at all.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahatius


About the H80i , you could read around this post and see that the it is possible to fit the H80i while using the first PCIe slot, you just need to put it in the correct orientation.

Many people do find that while using a non reference graphic card switching the top fan to an exhaust, would help the temps. Although I havent done much test on this my self.

As for Cooler, I think this case is build around using a dual tower cooler, and my NHD 14 work great with this case.( There is also different dual tower coolers recommend by other members for this case.)

My 780 DCUII fit well with the side 8mm fan, you may need to try to find some thinner 8mm fan.

Anyway just grab some 4pin / spin splitter for the fans, motherboards nowadays have the power to push more than one fan from a single header.


----------



## ahatius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> About the H80i , you could read around this post and see that the it is possible to fit the H80i while using the first PCIe slot, you just need to put it in the correct orientation.
> 
> Many people do find that while using a non reference graphic card switching the top fan to an exhaust, would help the temps. Although I havent done much test on this my self.
> 
> As for Cooler, I think this case is build around using a dual tower cooler, and my NHD 14 work great with this case.( There is also different dual tower coolers recommend by other members for this case.)
> 
> My 780 DCUII fit well with the side 8mm fan, you may need to try to find some thinner 8mm fan.
> 
> Anyway just grab some 4pin / spin splitter for the fans, motherboards nowadays have the power to push more than one fan from a single header.


Thanks for the feedback









I've looked around and thought about buying this Scythe fan, it's half as thin as the standard fan and should fit without a problem into the 120mm slot on the side. Would you recommend putting it in as a intake or exhaust? And what do I do with the rear fan if I decide to stay with the top 180mm exhaust? Should I turn it into an intake?

That NHD 14 looks interesting, as it seems many people are using it for ther SG10 builds. Where should the fans point to? To the top or to the rear (I assume to the rear)?.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahatius*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked around and thought about buying this Scythe fan, it's half as thin as the standard fan and should fit without a problem into the 120mm slot on the side. Would you recommend putting it in as a intake or exhaust? And what do I do with the rear fan if I decide to stay with the top 180mm exhaust? Should I turn it into an intake?
> 
> That NHD 14 looks interesting, as it seems many people are using it for ther SG10 builds. Where should the fans point to? To the top or to the rear (I assume to the rear)?.


I have all my fan on that side as intake, as there would be relative turbulence with intake and exhaust at close proximity , I have also put in a exhaust fan on the right side of the case(HDD side).
That's because I find that the horizontal fin array( parallel to the length of the card) and its "cooltech" fan the card do push quite a lot of air to the front and back end of the card, ( to the PCI bracket and front panel).

For the CPU heat sink, I am running the top 180 as intake and the heat sink fan blowing toward the back. It allow fresh air for cpu cooling while maintaining a positive pressure in the case, great for my room since it is dusty as hell. I think 180 as intake or exhaust depend if you want cooler cpu or gpu, intake to benefit the cpu and exhaust, otherwise.


----------



## ahatius

Thank you a lot for the information









I'd really like to put an exhaust at the HDD side, but my "be quiet!" PSU has cables that are way too long for the case, so I rolled them together on that side of the case, so it'd be blocking the airflow.

Do you have any numbers of your setup? I saw your post on the first page of this thread, but couldn't find informations about the temperatures. Just wondering what would be possible with that setup. Will order the new cooler and fan on Monday.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahatius*
> 
> Thank you a lot for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to put an exhaust at the HDD side, but my "be quiet!" PSU has cables that are way too long for the case, so I rolled them together on that side of the case, so it'd be blocking the airflow.
> 
> Do you have any numbers of your setup? I saw your post on the first page of this thread, but couldn't find informations about the temperatures. Just wondering what would be possible with that setup. Will order the new cooler and fan on Monday.


3770k 4.6Ghz @ 1.31v running prime 95 small fft around 88 - 83 c , gaming around 65 -70 c , idle at 28-33
but do remember that ivy have rubbish TIM inside, and most of the heat is trapped in the chip, which I think these numbers arent that relevant


----------



## ahatius

The new cooler pretty much solved my problems









Idle between 28-30, gaming 55-60, Prime95 about 70







Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## phantommaggot

So, I ordered a SG10 and a ST75F-GS a minute ago.
I've been battling between the SG09/10, node 304, and the sg05 for a few weeks in my head.

I decided on the SG10 becaeuse MATX seems to have a bit of a sweet spot feature wise right now.

Anyways, When the case gets here I'm gonna decide if I want to, or if I even can, add the extra fans. Possibly window it and try to decide what to do for a chip cooler.

Here is the hardware I'll more than likely be running with plans to upgrade come black Friday/ holiday sales.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($110.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($169.99 @ Micro Center)
*Storage:* Transcend MTS600 512GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive ($260.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $611.95

Already Ordered:
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($109.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($129.99 @ Amazon)

Gonna just use this GTX275 I have for now Then grab up a nice graphics card.

Overclock the Pentium and eventually upgrade to a devils canyon.

Probably take the Pentium and build an ITX system with it.

Question,
Should I add the 92mm or 80mm fans and will they even fit with a large graphics card?

Would AIO/liquid be better than air for the CPU?


----------



## shwarz

up to you on the fans
i run a r9 290 with all fan slots populated

2 92mm and 1 120mm on the side

and the 80mm in the other side

find it hard to believe 275 is bigger?

aio vs tower heatsink- thats your call, case is designed for a tower heatsink but works very well with aio as well


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> Hi, just came across this case.
> Anyone with crossfire 290s? or just crossfire will do.
> Just need a reference for my build.
> Thanks.


I tried it with stock coolers just because I thought it would be funny. The temps are dreadful: I got extreme throttling followed by a system crash if I ran benchmarks too long. There are plenty of pictures on this thread showing other crossfire / SLI setups that work fine. There's just not enough room for 290s to be cooled effectively.

That said, you might be able to pull it off with extensive modding and some liquid cooling. Or drop $1500 for a 295x2


----------



## shwarz

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35651-amd-drops-the-r9-295x2-price-down-to-us-$999

being dropped to $1000 for the 295x2


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35651-amd-drops-the-r9-295x2-price-down-to-us-$999
> 
> being dropped to $1000 for the 295x2


Good to know. Personally I still don't think it's worth it, but to each his own.


----------



## shwarz

agreed but its the only way as u said that ull get 290's in crossfire into a sg09 without external watercooling


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> up to you on the fans
> i run a r9 290 with all fan slots populated
> 
> 2 92mm and 1 120mm on the side
> 
> and the 80mm in the other side
> 
> find it hard to believe 275 is bigger?
> 
> aio vs tower heatsink- thats your call, case is designed for a tower heatsink but works very well with aio as well


Thanks,
The 275 won't last long. I'll pick up a gigabyte 280x as soon as I can.

The case and power supply should be in today! I'm pretty excited.

I'll probably order some fans, a slot drive, and a PC cooler in a couple days. Then I guess I'll order some guts.

Edit:
ANNDDD
I officially own a SG10!
Excuse the dumpy phone pic.. Next to my old silverstone case.


----------



## phantommaggot

Hey guys,
So my system is together for the most part.

here's what I ended up with
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($67.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($28.66 @ Amazon)
*Thermal Compound:* Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme 3.5g Thermal Paste ($9.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($125.91 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($80.10 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($214.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* SilenX EFX-09-15 42.0 CFM 92mm Fan ($7.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* SilenX EFX-09-15 42.0 CFM 92mm Fan ($7.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $543.62
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-10 20:40 EDT-0400_

Crappy indoor phone pics are crappy...


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/phantommaggotxxx/media/IMG_20140910_154323454_zpsjbjkzu0d.jpg.html


----------



## Gmt

@Anusha :
Quote:


> if I could fit it, i would have bought it. it will block the top PCI-E slot of the motherboard.


Not if you mount it parallel with you videocard. You can put your fan on the side between cooler and videocad to pull air and let the air penetrator from the top to be the "push". You will have enough clearance for the ram and a nice push/pull setup.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmt*
> 
> @Anusha :
> Not if you mount it parallel with you videocard. You can put your fan on the side between cooler and videocad to pull air and let the air penetrator from the top to be the "push". You will have enough clearance for the ram and a nice push/pull setup.


wouldn't it cause the gpu to run hot?


----------



## Gmt

I did not observe my gpu getting even one degree hotter. But I also have 2 Silverstone coolers 80 mm blowing air outside the case. Only the default air penetrator on the side is blowing in. I have set both top and cpu fan to turbo via Asus fan expert


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmt*
> 
> I did not observe my gpu getting even one degree hotter. But I also have 2 Silverstone coolers 80 mm blowing air outside the case. Only the default air penetrator on the side is blowing in. I have set both top and cpu fan to turbo via Asus fan expert


well i cannot bear the fans running at full speed. heck, i can even hear the noise of the NF-F12 fan on the NH-U12S cooler at full blast. i know better cooling and lower noise don't go together. since i know my CPU cannot do 4.7GHz with Vcore under 1.3V, i don't regret the cooler as much as i originally did.


----------



## Gmt

I do not know how you got to the conclusion that by switching the orientation of your cooler it will become louder. I see you have the same Maximus VII Gene as I do, so with Q-Fan you can tweak every fan as you please. I am currently using the turbo settings after running the automated auto-tuning setup, and now the system is only 26 dB loud, measured with the Noise Meter app from my phone (around 50 cm from the case). I am really impressed how quiet it can be. My cpu is indeed currently running at stock 4,4 GHz. I wonder why would you bother to OC it only for 300 Mhz more and sacrifice the silence you could enjoy , . 5GHz I would say maybe it is worth it.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmt*
> 
> I do not know how you got to the conclusion that by switching the orientation of your cooler it will become louder. I see you have the same Maximus VII Gene as I do, so with Q-Fan you can tweak every fan as you please. I am currently using the turbo settings after running the automated auto-tuning setup, and now the system is only 26 dB loud, measured with the Noise Meter app from my phone (around 50 cm from the case). I am really impressed how quiet it can be. My cpu is indeed currently running at stock 4,4 GHz. I wonder why would you bother to OC it only for 300 Mhz more and sacrifice the silence you could enjoy , . 5GHz I would say maybe it is worth it.


what gave you the impression that i meant that i was talking about the orientation and noise? i simply said that i couldn't tolerate the noise caused by the fans running at full speed, especially the top penetrator fan.


----------



## Gmt

Doesn't matter. It seems you took it as an offense. I leave it here. Enjoy your case.


----------



## rljbuild

This is my first computer build, any and all comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm starting with a single geforce gtx 970, with the intent to add another one as it shows its age. My emphasis overall is quiet operation.

PCPartPicker part list](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/nHYCCJ) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/nHYCCJ/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i54690k) | $248.98 @ DirectCanada
**CPU Cooler** | [Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-cpu-cooler-nhu12s) | $69.99 @ Amazon Canada
**Motherboard** | [ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-z97mocformula) | $150.50 @ Vuugo
**Memory** | [Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-memory-cmz8gx3m1a1866c10) | $166.90 @ Amazon Canada
**Storage** | [Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/crucial-internal-hard-drive-ct512mx100ssd1) | $224.99 @ Amazon Canada
**Storage** | [Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd4003fzex) | $219.00 @ Canada Computers
**Video Card** | [Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-strixgtx970dc2oc4gd5) (2-Way SLI) | $379.99 @ NCIX
**Video Card** | [Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-strixgtx970dc2oc4gd5) (2-Way SLI) | $379.99 @ NCIX
**Case** | [Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/silverstone-case-sg10b) | $148.88 @ TigerDirect Canada
**Power Supply** | [Silverstone Nightjar 520W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/silverstone-power-supply-nj520) | $179.99 @ Newegg Canada
| | **Total**
| Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available | $2169.21
| Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-23 11:05 EDT-0400 |

1. Would the Asus Maximus vii gene mobo be a better choice?

2.Is the power supply ok? Would something like a Silverstone Strider 600w be better?

3. What is the best way to add wifi and bluetooth? USB stick or is there a card of some type that will work while maintaining SLI possibility?

4. I want to replace the case fans with the quietest possible solution. Any suggestions? Is it difficult?


----------



## phantommaggot

Why did you pick that ram? Seems way overpriced and the performance is sub par 1866 cas 10?

I personally like that motherboard, I'm using it right now.

The OEM case fans are plenty quiet and do a fantastic job for the low cost of 'free with case' there's no point in picking nits. That said, the case still has a few slots for extra fans, If I were you I'd absolutely add the 92mm fans.

USB will be your wifi option since you want to run SLI. Or m.2 if you can find one.

what about this?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($359.79 @ DirectCanada)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.79 @ DirectCanada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($158.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($104.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Transcend MTS600 512GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive ($259.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*Storage:* Seagate 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive ($175.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($399.99 @ Memory Express)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($399.99 @ Memory Express)
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($148.88 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX)
*Case Fan:* SilenX EFX-09-15 42.0 CFM 92mm Fan ($13.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* SilenX EFX-09-15 42.0 CFM 92mm Fan ($13.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Total:* $2216.32
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-23 16:28 EDT-0400_

My reasoning...
I upgraded the processer simply because I could







but either is a good choice and you'd save a little over $100 switching it back. ($2105.51)

I changed the chip cooler because dollar for dollar there won't be a lot of difference between the 2 and a dollar saved in one place is a dollar better used elsewhere.
OR you could get something like THIS for a few more dollars than you planned to pay for the u12s.

Motherboard I left the same, It's a GREAT value IMO. I'm really pleased with mine so far.

I changed the ram because cas 8 1866 that costs less just seems like a better deal to me and dual channel has slightly better performance. If you want a single stick, THIS is probably gonna be your fastest choice unless you really like trying to overclock ram.

I changed up the storage as well. M.2 is fantastic IMO and for the extra few dollars you can save yourself some cable management. The hybrid seagate drive is just cheaper and will run a little quicker here and there.

I changed the graphics cards as well. 1. because they have faster clock speeds listed (1.14 vs 1.11) and 2. because if you plan to run sli that style cooler is apparently better.

Power supply, doll for dollar, seemed like a better deal. More watts, more amps on the 12v, made by Seasonic, and still a platinum. Cant go wrong there. You could save more money dropping down to an 80+ gold or silver.

Case fans I added because I could. If you're gonna run sli you'll want them anyways. They get the best flow to sound and cost about 10 bucks less than a similar noctua fan... which still makes more noise...

Anyways, best of luck.


----------



## rljbuild

Great suggestions. M2 storage is something I definitely wanted, also I have added your ram looks good. I am still thinking of the fanless psu and the noctua nh-u12s for the low noise. Same with the Asus strix card, very very quiet apparently, more so than the other 970s. I will leave the stock fans for now and just see how I get on with them. Anyway M2 is a major upgrade, I wasn't sure how it all worked, but I guess I just plug that in the M2 port on the mobo and it is just faster than a normal ssd. Awesome suggest!!


----------



## phantommaggot

I changed the strix card because you said you wanted SLI and apparently non reference style coolers have issues in sli with this case. Just some stuff I read when I was researching this case myself. If the cards get hot the fans will run harder and make more noise....

As far as the PSU is concerned. It draws air from the front, so it'll stay cool and not kick into overdrive lol. That's one of the huge perks of this case IMO. Most new PSUs don't make much noise. The loudest thing in my system is probably my GPU . The psu is probably the quietest.

This thing sits right beside my speakers and I never notice it.

M.2 is nice. Just plug it in and you're off. The sata 3 m.2 isn't much faster than a normal sata 3 SSD however you have the option of using a pci-e 2.0 x2 m.2 drive which is a lot faster.

The asrock board won't boot from usb 3.0 so remember to use the usb 2.0 ports on the back of the motherboard if that's how you install your OS.


----------



## yahu

Silverstone PSU might be better, simply for the fact that the plug will be facing the correct way. Seasonic PSUs (at least the ones I've gotten) do not, so you end up having to crowd into your 120mm side fan to get the plug in. It can be done, and there are plenty here who have, but as this is your first system build, you might want to go with what is easy. With the Silverstone PSU you can also get the short route cable kit, which could make things a bit less crowded for you (again, as your first build). There are other PSUs where the plug will be the correct orientation, but I forget which ones (haven't looked at an SG10 build in a while).

also, the devil's in the details, so make sure you read some of the builds on here. Micro-ATX are trickier than some cases in that there can be a specific order in which certain parts go in to make things easier. E.g. - removing the top fan gives you great access to some of the innards, such as PC power connector. Just make sure you're done up there before re-securing it. You aren't going optical, so that will save you some of the smaller parts (convert from SATA to micro SATA as an example). Best of luck!


----------



## rljbuild

I'm definitely going to get the short cable kit and stick with silverstone psu. Is fanless ok? Dimensions work? (it's 10mm longer than the Silverstone strider 600w I was considering). I figure if I choose the very quietest for all components then hopefully nearly silent system until gpu is under load.


----------



## SilverStone

I am sorry to say this, but the fanless NJ520 is the only SilverStone modular PSU that is not compatible with the short cable kit. However, most of its cables are flat arrays so cable routing shouldn't be too difficult. If you can give up fanless PSUs, then any one of the 500W ~ 600W Strider PSUs would fit in SG10 great and work with short cable kit.


----------



## khodos

Hi guys,

Quick question, I know the official cooler max height supported by this case, but I know at least one case (post #1203) of a person able to install a 168.3mm cooler. Is there anyone else who has a tall cooler?

I'm thinking of getting a DeepCool Lucifer http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-005-DC which seems to be a much better cooler than the 212 evo.

Thanks!


----------



## yahu

^if close to the max height, I'm sure something could be modded at least to squeeze it in. I'm not familiar with the fan, and it has been awhile since I've had my case open. Maybe see which coolers people have used and go with dimensions to get as close as you can to an answer (assuming no one else replies).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rljbuild*
> 
> I'm definitely going to get the short cable kit and stick with silverstone psu. Is fanless ok? Dimensions work? (it's 10mm longer than the Silverstone strider 600w I was considering). I figure if I choose the very quietest for all components then hopefully nearly silent system until gpu is under load.


It sounds like fanless might not be an option, at least with the short cable kit. In all honesty, I think you want that fan on the PSU as part of the airflow design. There isn't much room and you can create some heat zones in the case, so I would recommend fans where you can have them, and just make sure they are working together to create positive airflow (cool air in, hot air out).

there are pics/diagrams on here of how people have tried different methods and I'd recommend checking those out if you haven't yet.


----------



## chavenz

(hopefully) will be a future owner of this case!

currently using FT03, and the inadequate HDD cooling is a big con for me. hence I'm switching to this case.

will be using 2x3.5" HDD and 1 SSD, hope the cable management is good enough for it!

also got to ask owners of SG09 & Corsair H80, any clearance issues with the radiator? TIA!

my PC specs are

Intel i5-3450 w/ Corsair H80
Asrock H77M w/8GB ram
EVGA GTX670
2x3.5" HDD
1 SSD


----------



## phantommaggot

IIRC the radiator works fine if you position it properly.


----------



## jigglypuffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sweet. I wish you had posted this a week earlier so I could have bought this cooler. Well, not the exactly same one. Just the one "universal" edition. I thought it was too tall and would not fit in the case. Says 168.3mm whereas the case has only 165mm clearance.


currently gathering parts to hopefully join the SG09/10 group. Yay for compact and portability!

[PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/bNZMXL) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/bNZMXL/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i54690k) | Purchased For $195.99
**Motherboard** | [Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz97mxgaming5) | $106.98 @ NCIX US
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f312800cl9d8gbxl) | $72.00 @ Newegg
**Video Card** | [Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Tri-X Toxic Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/sapphire-video-card-112210140g) | Purchased For $215.00
**Case** | [Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/silverstone-case-sg10b) | $109.98 @ Newegg
**Power Supply** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-120g10750xr) | $74.99 @ NCIX US
| | **Total**
| Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available | $774.94
| Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-26 08:30 EDT-0400 |

so will the R1 fit in SG10? pcpartpicker is warning me that it is incompatible


----------



## fleetfeather

Have you already bought the PSU? If not, I'd suggest grabbing something other than a NEX unit. In fact, I'm not actually sure a NEX unit would fit


----------



## matmat07

I am going to get this case and since I'm looking to make it as much silent as possible, I got told the rm750 PSU would be a good choice. The thing is I'm not sure it will fit. Did somebodie managed to use one of those?

Or is there a small modular or semi PSU to use that wouldn't be too noisy? Or even not turn on the fan at all until a certain load


----------



## jigglypuffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sweet. I wish you had posted this a week earlier so I could have bought this cooler. Well, not the exactly same one. Just the one "universal" edition. I thought it was too tall and would not fit in the case. Says 168.3mm whereas the case has only 165mm clearance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaku60kai*
> 
> Hi there Again until the panel, there was about 4mm after even installed the R1. And, swallowing a huge cooler, SG09 is the case a nice small.


SG09 and SG10 are identical, yes?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglypuffe*
> 
> SG09 and SG10 are identical, yes?


with the exception of the different front and a better top fan on the SG-10, yes they are identical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> (hopefully) will be a future owner of this case!
> 
> currently using FT03, and the inadequate HDD cooling is a big con for me. hence I'm switching to this case.
> 
> will be using 2x3.5" HDD and 1 SSD, hope the cable management is good enough for it!
> 
> also got to ask owners of SG09 & Corsair H80, any clearance issues with the radiator? TIA!
> 
> my PC specs are
> 
> Intel i5-3450 w/ Corsair H80
> Asrock H77M w/8GB ram
> EVGA GTX670
> 2x3.5" HDD
> 1 SSD


Yes the H80 will fit in there. I would be careful though because the radiator mounting is very close to the top of the case. I'd take off the big fan first then mount the H80. When reinstalling the fan be careful with the fan's rear screw closest to the open side as it could hit the radiator if it's too long. I've had this with my own installation.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglypuffe*
> 
> currently gathering parts to hopefully join the SG09/10 group. Yay for compact and portability!
> 
> **Power Supply** | [EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-120g10750xr) | $74.99 @ NCIX US


make sure the plug orientation is good (I haven't looked at this PSU). It makes the difference for having a 120mm fan under the PSU.


----------



## jigglypuffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> make sure the plug orientation is good (I haven't looked at this PSU). It makes the difference for having a 120mm fan under the PSU.


Thanks! I haven't gotten the chance to open yet. Still collecting parts.

So I went ahead with NH-D14 as it was on sale and have seen builds with the z97mx gaming 5 where first pcie isn't blocked. Also, there's enough clearing space for ram too.

Very excited! It'll be my first PC after upgrade from X4 965 Black in Antec900


----------



## GuniGuGu

Guys I'm thinking about building something like this (970's in SLI). Is this crazy, will the GPU's get enough air and any recommendations on the 970 variants?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($30.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($116.98 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.99 @ Micro Center)
*Storage:* Crucial M550 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($279.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($329.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* PNY GeForce GTX 970 4GB XLR8 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($329.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($109.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1702.89
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-30 11:18 EDT-0400_


----------



## Ilyx

Sounds like it should be fine. Reference style coolers seem to work the best in close-proximity SLI. I would usually recommend occupying all the side fan mounts, but with those cards, it's up to you.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Ahh cool... Do any of the GTX 970 blower type coolers have air vents on the top side to allow air in to take advantage of the other two sides fans?


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Ahh cool... Do any of the GTX 970 blower type coolers have air vents on the top side to allow air in to take advantage of the other two sides fans?


The Palit/PNY has a small opening near the SLI fingers and a little near the 6-pin sockets but nothing that will provide additional airflow. I would suspect the EVGA to be the same. These are the only two blower 970's that I know of. Given the pressure from the blower inside the shroud, I doubt any air would make it in even if there was an opening.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> The Palit/PNY has a small opening near the SLI fingers and a little near the 6-pin sockets but nothing that will provide additional airflow. I would suspect the EVGA to be the same. These are the only two blower 970's that I know of. Given the pressure from the blower inside the shroud, I doubt any air would make it in even if there was an opening.


So adding 2 additional side fans would probably provide very little benefit then and just add cost, noise and more cables...

I know on hardforum they seemed quite keen on the MSI ocv1 blower card. They seemed to suggest based on the pictures it was superior. Not sure why though.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> So adding 2 additional side fans would probably provide very little benefit then and just add cost, noise and more cables...


That's not entirely true. If you run an internal fan controller, the noise would be more than tolerable. Higher cost and more cables, though? Absolutely.









If personally recommend holding off on spending the extra cash, and if you do end up getting less-than-optimal temps/performance, you can always add more fans in the future.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilyx*
> 
> That's not entirely true. If you run an internal fan controller, the noise would be more than tolerable. Higher cost and more cables, though? Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If personally recommend holding off on spending the extra cash, and if you do end up getting less-than-optimal temps/performance, you can always add more fans in the future.


The cash isn't a huge deal those small fans are quite cheap, but not really sure i want to mess with a fan controller to keep noise down, just means more cable management... if there was a benefit in temps and cooling though i'd prob do it.


----------



## cubusmedusa

Hi,
I hope its ok postimg my question here. Am i gonna be able to put a asus p8z77-i with the special vrm segment together with an h60 into the case?

Chris

Edit: in the meantime i figured out that it should fit. The only remaining uncertainty is whether my matrix platinum hd 7970 will fit - not in terms of length but its width. Is it going to collide with the side panel?:


----------



## PoombyBear

Hello!

I'm building my first PC and was hoping I could have some critique on a build using the sg10. http://pcpartpicker.com/user/PoombyBear/saved/hCjRsY. I want this build to be under $1,000.

The most demanding thing I will be doing on this is gaming, but I won't be overclocking. Will the temps be fine? Do you think I need extra fans? Will cable management be alright with that PSU? Any suggestions and overall critiques?


----------



## MoveJoe

Hey there, Im also in the process of building my first PC using the SG10. I will be using the same Mobo as you, the other parts are a little less high end. Im obviously no expert but I think there could be 2 problems with your build:

1. The RAM looks quite high built, could be a problem with the CPU Cooler. Might wanna consider something lower like this: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/crucial-memory-bls8g3d1609ds1s00
2. The main power cable will be facing down with your PSU, so you may wont be able to use the 120mm fan. Actually the cable would go over the power button. Better get a PSU where the "cut" edges of the main power port face away from the PSU fan, like this one: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs550m
I think, unless you plan to go SLI, any PSU +450W should be enough.

I made a mistake in ordering the Brocken Eco as CPU Cooler, which has a width of 12.6cm. Will be a tight fit if Im lucky


----------



## PoombyBear

@MoveJoe

Thanks for the reply







!

Do you think you could explain your second point about the PSU in different, maybe simpler terms? Other than rating and W, I don't see the difference in the PSU you linked. Exactly how would the PSU I chose interefere with the 120mm fan (you mean the one in the back)? I'm afraid I don't fully understand where the PSU would go in the case.


----------



## MoveJoe

Take a look a this picture: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/07/silverstone-sugo-sg10-review/sg10-15b.jpg
The PSU is in the upper right corner. The big black cable at the side of the PSU blocks the 120mm fan on the side.

You need to use a PSU like used in this build: http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/697/images/Install_08S.jpg
Here the cable is facing up, so no problem.

BTW: How can I add pictures?


----------



## PoombyBear

Got it, thanks for the clear explanation







!

I think you add pics by going to your profile, going to the section labeled "Your Photos," and then click upload photos.


----------



## MoveJoe

It does fit. Same build just 2 pictures later: http://www.overclock.net/t/1356389/lightbox/post/19220248/id/1274545

If you take a look at the power plug of the PSU, you can see that it has always the same form. It has two normal edges and two "cut" or "rounded" edges. If these two edges face towards the PSU fan, it wont fit for the SG10. Just take a look at my two posted pictures above again and you will get it.


----------



## PoombyBear

Got it







! Out of curiosity, what does your build look like? Do you already have the case?


----------



## MoveJoe

ASRock H97M Pro4
Intel Core i5 4460 + EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Asus R9 280 DirectCU II TOP
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
450 Watt Corsair CS
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB + 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD

aaaand 100 zip ties








No I havent got the case yet but I already ordered all the parts. Sadly the SG10 is not in stock, so it will take longer to arrive.








Did you decide on a PSU yet?


----------



## PoombyBear

Looks nice







! It's a good time to get a r9 280 since they're going down in price. I like how you invested in a good SSD too.

Right now I'm thinking about getting this one http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs650m. Not sure if I'll SLI in the future so I'd like the cushion room.


----------



## MoveJoe

Thanks, you also get 3 free games if you buy a 280







I wanted to go with FX 8350 but there are no good AM3+ mATX mobos at all (***?!) so I went with Intel. The PSU looks good, should be enough for SLI


----------



## yahu

^agreed there. I had to go back to an older rev of an MSI board (890GXM-G65) that barely supports AM3+, but for whatever reason has a stronger set of features than the newer AMD boards. I don't understand, and this will likely push me back to Intel for my next build.

That said, I am happy with this MSI board, which I haven't been in a while (I stopped using MSI boards a while ago and this is the first time back in a long time).


----------



## b4db0y

What's a good power supply to use with this case? Right now, I have a NZXT Hale90 that I squeezed in with all my strength but I have to open the case up soon and change some parts so I thought I might as well change the power supply as well.

My specs:
GTX 780 SLI
i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz
8 GB DDR3
MX100 512 GB

I was thinking of getting something in the 850 Watt range. I know the Strider is recommended for the case but the reviews for the 850 watt Strider Gold unit is pretty bad.


----------



## yahu

The obvious choice is Silverstone PSUs. The two key things to keep in mind are the size obviously, and the orientation of the plug, which will determine how the power extension cable needs to track and how easily you'll be able to fit a 120mm fan under the PSU on the side.

I personally like Seasonic PSUs, but the orientation of the plug is definitely wrong so you either have to downsize the 120mm side fan, or bend the bejeezus out of the power extension cable.


----------



## PoombyBear

Hey @yahu, hope you don't mind me butting in but does this size seem alright to you? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs650m

Not really sure what the "recommended" size is for the PSU, all I know so far is that the plug needs to point up and it's best that it's at least semi-modular.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If my math is right it is 150mm deep and will fit fine. Went with dimensions on Newegg


----------



## yahu

@poombybear, no worries and that's what this thread is for.







Whatever Silverstone recommends for size, and the size given on the PSU manufacturer's site should be fine. It has been a while since I've built mine now, so I can't remember what size Silverstone recommends.


----------



## PoombyBear

Thanks @yahu and @allanitomwesh







! I found the PSU size suggestions on newegg's sg10 list, it's under the specifications.

I'm actually considering doing a build where I can overclock, could someone please give me some input on this build? I don't know much about the mobo or the cooler. If I end up doing this, I'll probably get the "quiet edition." I'm worried I won't have enough space to install the cooler and have breathing room for other components.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fQLpVn

I don't know that much about water cooling and I'll do some research on it soon, but I'm not sure if it's worth it.

Last question... is it worth spending the extra $50 or so for the strider modular PSU and the short cable set? I'm hoping the Corsair I've chosen is good enough and won't screw w/ airflow/temps too much.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'd swap the ssd now for a crucial or adata,for a bit more you get more speed and storage.
I'd swap the 1TB for 3TB Seagate for abit more. Reason is quite simple, small case,its better to get more storage now and then double that with an identical drive later than getting 1TB,filling it,then replacing with the 3TB.
The silverstone with the cable kit will be convenient. Whether that is worth $50 or so is up to you.
Thermaltake have a really cheap mechanical keyboard. Poseidon i think it was. Get that instead.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> Hey @yahu, hope you don't mind me butting in but does this size seem alright to you? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs650m
> 
> Not really sure what the "recommended" size is for the PSU, all I know so far is that the plug needs to point up and it's best that it's at least semi-modular.


Heya!
I actually switched PSU when I changed back to my SG09 case, I took a risk and bought a EVGA Supernova G2 750W and it is fully modular and 180mm long. Recommended size when modular is 160mm from what I have seen in some reviews (http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/16253-silverstone-sugo-sg09 (in swedish)) but it works. Sure, the cables is bent and touches the case but it works.









Good luck!

/Jakob


----------



## PoombyBear

@Allanitomwesh Thanks for the suggestions! I should have posted my budget the first time...I wanted to keep it around $1,000, even though I've already gone over budget >_<. I've already purchased the storage... 1tb is actually plenty for me, and I got the SSD for pretty cheap even though it's not the best. Already ordered the GPU as well, should have it soon. Your suggestions are really good, I just feel like those are the parts that I kinda have to cut down a bit to stay around my budget. I'll consider that keyboard in the future though







.

Have you overclocked w/ a SG10 build before? I'm trying to find a good mobo around the $110-120 range that has good sound and lets me make custom OC profiles.

@Nissejacke Thanks for the reply! Good to know you didn't have any problems w/ a 180mm PSU







.


----------



## MoveJoe

Right now I am wondering at how I should connect the top fan to the mobo/psu. The mobo has only 2 chassis fan connectors but it has 2 CPU Cooler connectors (1x 4-pin and 1x 3-pin) and as I am only using one of them I hoped that I can use the other one for the top fan and see if I can control it seperatly from the 4-pin CPU fan in the UEFI. I know that the top fan is supposed to be connected to the psu, but then I would have to use an entire molex cable only for that one fan. The mobo also has one power fan connector which seems to normally be used to track the fan speed of the psu fan, but there are also some who say it can be used for a chassis fan. Through with the difference that the fan constantly runs at 100%. I checked the manual of the mobo but there is no information about this connector at all.

What do you think can I connect the top fan to the mobo? Do I have to use the switch at the back when connected to the mobo? And which connector should I use?


----------



## Anusha

@PoombyBear

I think you should have gone with blower style coolers for the video card. But let us know how well the MSI card runs. I am also in the market for a new GPU, and I am waiting until next week to finish an exam. I was looking at the Palit GTX 970 or the Galaxy GTX 970 which are going for the same price here in Japan and the cheapest too. This way, I can even SLI without much thermal issues.


----------



## PoombyBear

@Anusha

Thanks for the opinion. I don't plan on SLI and I don't think a blower style cooler is necessary on this case, I've seen some of the builds here SLI-ing dual-fan GPU's with great temps. After I finish my build I'll let post my results here including my opinions on the MSI 970.

Also, those JPY prices are ridiculous o_0


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> @Anusha
> 
> Thanks for the opinion. I don't plan on SLI and I don't think a blower style cooler is necessary on this case, I've seen some of the builds here SLI-ing dual-fan GPU's with great temps. After I finish my build I'll let post my results here including my opinions on the MSI 970.
> 
> Also, those JPY prices are ridiculous o_0


I disagree with your stance of an SLI or Crossfire open GPU cooler in an MATX case with limited spacing as the SG09/SG10 as it is similar to the TJ08E that i personally had an open CrossfireX GPU coolers with terrible temps prior to water-cooling both cards.

However you'll be fine with a single card open cooler. Just not when you go dual cards.

This has been discussed previously in a few post months ago with sources:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nope! Depending on how you were going to cool the GPU's you will have a mighty beast. Keep in mind SLI / CrossfireX in a MATX can be a bit tricky because of the minimal PCIE spacing, sacrificing airflow of the bottom GPU which in turn can heat up the top GPU considerably.
> 
> The SG09 / SG10 has an advantage when it comes to SLI / CrossfireX because it has the side fans right next to the GPU's. Do you plan on using the reference blower coolers? Or the open coolers such as the Asus DCII or MSI Twin Frozr? In a MATX I suggest water cooling if it's feasible for you.
> 
> In conclusion give it a shot and monitor the temperatures with a few benchmarks and recorded playing time. Report in the thread and let us know what you find out.
> 
> @Ghostrider85 has done this exact setup successfully, send him a PM
> 
> *Source:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1356389/sg09-sg10-owners-thread/1000_50#post_21907800


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> just be sure to get the reference cooler cards, and go get one of those rubber sli finger cover and jam it in between the cards as shown in the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> 75C max on both cards:
> 
> 
> 
> i am using 3x 1300rpm fans on the side panel, the noctua nf-b9 should perform better


----------



## GuniGuGu

hmm.. is there a better way to space the 2 cards rather than jamming a rubber thing in between them? won the the rubber finger just fall down at some point?


----------



## PoombyBear

@hyp36rmax

Thanks for the post! Good to know.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The gigabyte is fine for overclocking you'll be okay


----------



## PoombyBear

@Allanitomwesh Thanks for the help man... almost ready to order all the parts.

Last question... how do I figure out if I have clearance for my RAM?

My CPU cooler will be a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, the motherboard is Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150, and I want my RAM to be G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900).

Here's a link to my whole build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/PoombyBear/saved/VNLdnQ.


----------



## Gmt

Hi, if partpicker does not show any incompatibilities then you will have clearance. Just a small piece of advice if I may. I would go for a Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G 550W psu as it is powerfull enough, and put my money into a bigger and better ssd like MX100, 256Gb. Or even go for an M2 drive and take advantage of the 10Gbit sata express, like Plextor M6e 256GB, M.2 10Gb/s (PX-G256M6E). Size related in SFF cases may be good to mention that the 750w unit is 18 cm long making the cabling work a bit more difficult. The 550w is 14 cm long so more space to tuck the cables. Plus with the 550w unit you might get away with the cables that come with the psu itself and not have to buy the short cable set, more money saved there, that can go somewhere else. Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

A few corrections GMT
Pcpartpicker does not show clearance incompatibility it won't tell you something is too long. It will warn you if you say pick 4 sticks of ram with an itx board or an atx mobo with a matx case but it won't tell you your gpu is too long or your ram too tall. That said, the ram will fit,but it will be a pain to install. It will touch the 212 evo. You could consider Gskill Ares instead or Crucial Tactical which are shorter
The Strider Gold S PSUs are 150mm deep and will fit just fine. Even the 850W would fit.


----------



## Gmt

Well, sorry to correct you back, but I think you are wrong, from my own experience I can tell you that partpicker checks the component declared dimensions and it will warn you if you try to stick a videocard or cooler that will not fit in your chosen case or it will interfere with another component, like a ram heatspreader that is too tall. I have played a lot with the partpicker configurator on the site and it does a pretty decent job. Regarding the psu size, on silverstone site are 2 pictures http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447 , for ST75F-GS, one shows 150 mm depth and the other 180 mm. If it is 150 then it is ok, still the entire build wattage estimated usage in partpicker is somewhere around 350W for his configuration. A 750W psu is more than overkill, I just think the money difference can be better used elsewhere.


----------



## MoveJoe

Build is done:







Temps under Prime95 + Furmark: CPU 63° GPU 80°

No big problems in the building process at all. The 140mm short PSU was very usefull for cable management. While gaming the GPU goes up to ~74°. Side/back fans are controlled via Speedfan and don't run at all in idle. Quite happy with the build.


----------



## PoombyBear

@MoveJoe Congrats, looking good







! I'll be building mine towards the end of the week. pc master race here I come XD.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmt*
> 
> Well, sorry to correct you back, but I think you are wrong, from my own experience I can tell you that partpicker checks the component declared dimensions and it will warn you if you try to stick a videocard or cooler that will not fit in your chosen case or it will interfere with another component, like a ram heatspreader that is too tall. I have played a lot with the partpicker configurator on the site and it does a pretty decent job. Regarding the psu size, on silverstone site are 2 pictures http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447 , for ST75F-GS, one shows 150 mm depth and the other 180 mm. If it is 150 then it is ok, still the entire build wattage estimated usage in partpicker is somewhere around 350W for his configuration. A 750W psu is more than overkill, I just think the money difference can be better used elsewhere.


Just tried it. It would let me stick a Zotac AMP! Extreme into an SG05 (WAY too big to really fit) and an AX1200i into the SG10 with no warnings. The AMP Extreme has no length defined for it and pcpartpicker doesn't seem to care about PSU length for cases.

Moral: Even if pcpartpicker says its OK, best to double check.


----------



## Gmt

, maaaan you guys really like to argue.



or the sg10 case



we can argue about this all day, the whole point was about the site that does not check the size. I hope this settles it for good.
I mean, guys let's be serious, what site it would be "partpicker" if it did not do such basic checks.
I agree that you should not trust blindly some site and do some more checks if in doubt.


----------



## flopticalcube

The problem is that its not 100% reliable. Best to double check.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It doesn't warn everything, just as has been shown and just as i have said. His inside RAM WILL touch the 212 EVO if he sticks with them. You can put a 295X2 in a SG05 on PCpartpicker,simply because the case has the necessary 2 slots at the back. It'll say no to triple slot cards of course. PCpartpicker doesn't give the whole story all the time and they have that disclaimer at the bottom of their site.


----------



## Gmt

Hey, if you want a magic solution that just does all the work for you, all you care is "hey, I have 1000 $ to spend, just give me the best configuration for my money, mirror-mirror on the wall type of thingy" then you are looking in the wrong place. Of course it is not 100% bulletproof and you'll have to put to work the gray matter that you have combined with a little common sense. I have just shown that the site DOES check the size and the combination of parts that you choose, giving you a pretty noticeable warning in case you are selecting incompatible components. Anyway it should be use merely as a guide, and it's recommendations taken with a grain of salt. As I said before, the site returns pretty decent results, and used wisely is very helpful for most of the cases. They are a business, so they are liable in court, this is why they have the small disclaimer below. Kudos to them anyway for the implementation, if you think you can do better give it a shot.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The 750W psu is for SLI i think. Other than that I'd get shorter RAM and call it a day.


----------



## PoombyBear

@flopticalcube @Gmt @Allanitomwesh I appreciate all your input and help







. I did a lot of research and I found that I have clearance to install tall ram onto a z97 motherboard. However, I can only install it onto the 1 and 2 sockets, and not the 4th one (the one closest to the CPU) because the cooler almost goes halfway above that socket. This picture shows what I'm talking about: http://i.imgur.com/huxZ5ae.jpg.

If I ever think I'll need 16 gigs of RAM, then getting the 212 evo would be a problem. Fortunately I think I'm safe w/ 8 gigs of ram for awhile. I could also get a liquid cooler on sale in the future to resolve any future clearance issues.

EDIT: I also wanted to add that I finished ordering all of my parts today. You guys are the best







, thanks for the help. Once I put the thing together and have time to get some temps I'll put up a post w/ some pics.


----------



## Anusha

You can choose a Noctua cooler like the NH-U12S, and Noctua lists all the compatibility issues with motherboards on their website. No other manufacturer does this.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=63&lng=en


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Shorter RAM would've been an easier solution. All the best with your rig take lots of pics.


----------



## PoombyBear

Actually for the speeds I wanted at the price I wanted picking RAM was a little difficult >_<. Will take lots of pics







.


----------



## Gmt

Quote:


> I also wanted to add that I finished ordering all of my parts today.


And may we know what parts did you end up choosing for your order in the end?


----------



## Anusha

anyone running two GTX 970 cards with open cooler design with either case? because the TDP is low, i'm wondering if it would be possible.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> anyone running two GTX 970 cards with open cooler design with either case? because the TDP is low, i'm wondering if it would be possible.


I'm planning a similar build when i get from holiday in the USA (early December) with 2x970's... but even though the power draw on the 970's is quite low, they still run quite hot and from my research you almost definitely want blower style coolers if going SLI in SFF case


----------



## PoombyBear

@Gmt Sorry for the late reply, I've been pretty busy. I ended up going w/ the same list I posted previously, but here it is for your convenience: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/PoombyBear/saved/VNLdnQ


----------



## Gmt

No pb, I see you did not change anything from your previous posted list. Well, enjoy building it and using it.


----------



## Anusha

Looking to replace the stock 120mm fans and also getting two 92mm fans for the side.

Here are my requirements.

*Replacements fans*

Same CFM at less noise or higher CFM at same noise as the stock fans.

*New fans*

Similar or less noise compared to 120mm ones.

Which ones fit the equations?


----------



## Praszewski

I've been a long time reader of this thread, as I wanted to build PC with an SG10 case.

Thanks to all info I got from this thread, I decided to go with the build.

It's an X99 build. Here is a link to the pcpartpicker page: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/MCFdnQ

I also made a YouTube video about it: 




Hope this helps with others making a decision to go with the SG10 for an X99 build.

Cheers.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praszewski*
> 
> I've been a long time reader of this thread, as I wanted to build PC with an SG10 case.
> 
> Thanks to all info I got from this thread, I decided to go with the build.
> 
> It's an X99 build. Here is a link to the pcpartpicker page: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/MCFdnQ
> 
> I also made a YouTube video about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps with others making a decision to go with the SG10 for an X99 build.
> 
> Cheers.


nice build.

Is that 92mm Noctua fan setup as intake or exhaust? what about the 80mm one?

Is the noise made by them noticeable at full speed? I am not sure if I should dump that much money into these fans. I was looking at the Noctua NF-A9x14 PWMs for the 92mm ones though, as they are slim.

i want to upgrade the fans because my new MSI GTX 970 Gaming card runs at 76C whereas in most reviews it is running at less than 70C. I do have the case fans running at 900RPM-ish instead of the stock 1200RPM max because they are too loud. Perhaps I should replace them with better fans as well.


----------



## Praszewski

Thanks man! I did a video of my build running at idle: 



 . Go to 5:40 .

All fans are set as intake with only the top 180mm fan set as exhaust.

It's really hard to judge the noise of the fans because noise of the h80i and 780 overpowers everything else by a fair bit. The only case fan that can be noisy at full is the top 180mm fan. I show that in the video.

OK, so I just put my ears right up against each fan and these are the fan noise levels from quietest to loudest: top silverstone 180mm (low setting), side silverstone 120mm, noctua 80mm, and the noctua 92mm which I think has been running at full speed the entire time for some reason. I may have plugged the 92mm fan in a weird place on my motherboard. However, I often wear my Vic Firth isolation headphones (http://www.vicfirth.com/product/buynow/product.php?button=SIH1) . So I don't hear my computer what so ever, even at full load.

I don't have the time now, but sometime in November I can make another video showing the build at full load with just one fan running vs 2 vs 3 etc... That may help with you with deciding.

Here's a screenshot of my current temperatures and fan rpm's:



Unfortunately, I can't say which fan is which and I currently don't have the time to open my build and look around.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MoveJoe

I wonder why they didn't swap the motherboard- and the HDD-side and let the mobo be mounted "upside down" so that the GPU(s) would be at the top. If you then change the layout accordingly (PSU from front top to front bottom, swap HDDs with SDDs) you would still have the same compability but with superb GPU cooling options.

You could mount 2 140/120mm fans at the top to directly blow cool air at the GPU . When you have 2 GPUs installed these wouldn't fit, but then you could install fans at the top of the right side, similar to the ones at the bottom of the left side in the original design. Furthermore if you remove the slim optical slot there would be another 120mm fan option at the front to intake air for the GPU. With added standoffs, which would only add like 2cm of height to the case, you could still keep the big 180mm fan as intake. So CPU cooling wouldn't suffer at all in this version.

It even would be possible to install the 2 140/120 at the top and the 2 92mm at the side at the same time, which would be total overkill with all of them as intake, but having the top fans as intake and the side fans as exhaust could work nicely. In total that would make up to 7-8 case fans max, which is crazy. What do you think of this layout? If you could realise all of this while keeping the case sturdy enough, it would be pretty awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Anusha

I switched the top fan to exhaust and my GPU temps went down by around 6C. I did not really measure the CPU temps before, but I added a second fan to the heatsink and the temps are quite reasonable.

however, adding two 92mm fans as intake actually worsened the GPU temps. weird!


----------



## thys

Great thread. So much expertise and enthusiasm.

Any thoughts to turning the SG09/SG10 on its "right" side (as you look at the front of the case)?

I think I'd have to mod some rubber/silicone feet because of the PSU bumpout and I'd even consider modding a "top" vent/fan (on the left side, directly above the now vertical cooler) but that may be overkill.

I've always liked the idea of letting gravity assist these massive CPU coolers (DH14, DH15, SilverArrow, and etc.). I've also read reviews of how offset or asymmetrical coolers don't get good contact, presumably, because of the weight imbalance so it would follow that this could be an issue every time the motherboard is mounted "vertically" (ever notice that test benches often times have the mobo in a horizontal and open configuration?).

So, except for the single 80mm hole now on the "bottom" (which I'm doubtful I'll use anyway), how would things change from an airflow perspective? The most obvious is that you lose a top exhaust for those that have flipped the fan; but the stock configuration from Silverstone is as a positive pressure intake. Additionally the heat from the GPU could be exhausted directly "up" with the 2x80mm and the 120mm fans or just passively as well as out the back.

I'd love to hear some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thys*
> 
> So, except for the single 80mm hole now on the "bottom" (which I'm doubtful I'll use anyway), how would things change from an airflow perspective? The most obvious is that you lose a top exhaust for those that have flipped the fan; but the stock configuration from Silverstone is as a positive pressure intake. Additionally the heat from the GPU could be exhausted directly "up" with the 2x80mm and the 120mm fans or just passively as well as out the back.
> 
> I'd love to hear some opinions. Thanks.


With all fan slots populated, the sg09 provides almost separate airflow to each component: the PSU gets a front intake all to itself, and passive exhaust out the side, the CPU (if a full tower cooler is installed) gets the top 180mm fan and the rear 120mm fan, and the GPU gets the 3 side fans (up to 120mm x 92mm x 92mm), passive exhaust out the back, and the 80mm exhaust fan.

If you turn the case sideways, intake would probably be limited to the 180mm fan. With a full tower cooler, little to none of that air will ever reach the GPU. your remaining options include: fighting against convection and making some top fans intake (there's a reason so many of us have flipped our top 180mm fan), or cutting holes for new side fans (in what used to be the bottom). On the CPU side of things, you lose the ability to get a top 180 mm exhaust to aid convection. Whatever cooling performance increase you might get from gravity you will probably be negligible given this fact, and the potential loss of GPU cooling performance (without adding new fans) is not desirable. Plus, you wouldn't even be able to add these new fans if you decided to run a SLI or crossfire configuration.

These are just my opinions and speculations, of course. It doesn't sound hard to test, so if you have the parts, go for it!

As a side note, I personally don't think that the sg09/sg10 would look aesthetically pleasing on it's side. The bottom in particular is rather unsightly.


----------



## Dyaems

I got a few questions for you guys, for those wno know:

1. What actually is the max CPU cooler height of the SG09/SG10? I have a ~175mm height cooler and I am wondering if it will fit. Its that tall because of the height of the RAM, once I get my hands on a low-profile or normal height RAM, it will go below 170mm height. I read on the website that it has 165mm clearance, but not sure if that actually is correct.

2. What would be the clearance for the GPU height-wise if a 92mm x 38mm fan is mounted in the side panel? I have a reference cooler though so I doubt I need to mount a fan on the side. And no, my 92x38mm fans are not noisy, I kinda broke it in a good way so now they only spin at 1200rpm instead of the usual 3000rpm









3. Anyone tried modding one of these cases, specially the front panel? I checked the pics on this thread and never saw one. I'm planning to cut (not replace like the one I backreaded) the front panel. And then use another grill or whatever I can think off to replace the stock panel, and mount the front panel ports at the top replacing the slim ODD drive. Not sure if it is doable since I do not have a case with me!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I got a few questions for you guys, for those wno know:
> 
> 1. What actually is the max CPU cooler height of the SG09/SG10? I have a ~175mm height cooler and I am wondering if it will fit. Its that tall because of the height of the RAM, once I get my hands on a low-profile or normal height RAM, it will go below 170mm height. I read on the website that it has 165mm clearance, but not sure if that actually is correct.
> 
> 2. What would be the clearance for the GPU height-wise if a 92mm x 38mm fan is mounted in the side panel? I have a reference cooler though so I doubt I need to mount a fan on the side. And no, my 92x38mm fans are not noisy, I kinda broke it in a good way so now they only spin at 1200rpm instead of the usual 3000rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Anyone tried modding one of these cases, specially the front panel? I checked the pics on this thread and never saw one. I'm planning to cut (not replace like the one I backreaded) the front panel. And then use another grill or whatever I can think off to replace the stock panel, and mount the front panel ports at the top replacing the slim ODD drive. Not sure if it is doable since I do not have a case with me!
> 
> Thanks for any info!


1. There was one example of someone installing the Cryorig R1 Ultimate in his SG10, which is a 168.3mm tall cooler. I doubt you would be able to install anything taller than that. 175mm definitely should not fit.

What's the cooler btw? If you are building a brand new system and it is z97 board, also pay attention to the width of the cooler as most of them can block the top-most PCI-E slot which is the only one that runs at x16 speeds. if you are going to use the Z87 OC Formula, then it would be better than my M7G which has a sucky socket placement.

2. I have the MSI GTX 970 with a 25mm side fan. That card is 5.55" wide (which is much more than cards with blower style coolers) which translates to 14.1cm. I guess you would be able to calculate if it fits or not. For example, if your card is narrower than 12.8cm, then it should fit.

3. I suck at modding so..


----------



## Nissejacke

Hi!
I just want to show my mess of cables after my installation of the 180mm long modular PSU, the EVGA Supernova G2 750W.
It's tight but it works.
Got one 512GB SSD and a 1TB 5400rpm 2,5" HDD.



As you might notice, I use the 80mm right fan as exhaust, the 180mm top fan as exhaust and the rest as intake. I don't use the 120mm slot on left side though.



One fun thing I did with the cables was to braid the cables from the frontpanel. But you can't see that so well...









Take care!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> 1. There was one example of someone installing the Cryorig R1 Ultimate in his SG10, which is a 168.3mm tall cooler. I doubt you would be able to install anything taller than that. 175mm definitely should not fit.
> 
> What's the cooler btw? If you are building a brand new system and it is z97 board, also pay attention to the width of the cooler as most of them can block the top-most PCI-E slot which is the only one that runs at x16 speeds. if you are going to use the Z87 OC Formula, then it would be better than my M7G which has a sucky socket placement.
> 
> 2. I have the MSI GTX 970 with a 25mm side fan. That card is 5.55" wide (which is much more than cards with blower style coolers) which translates to 14.1cm. I guess you would be able to calculate if it fits or not. For example, if your card is narrower than 12.8cm, then it should fit.
> 
> 3. I suck at modding so..


Thanks!

1. I guess I need a low-profile RAM instead of a normal-height RAM to get my CPU cooler height down to around 165mm. I'm using a Deepcool Assassin and a pair TY147 fans. I measured it and it got to around 172mm/173mm height.

The problem is not the TY-147 though, but the RAMs I am using are somewhat tall, around 42mm. I need to use RAMs that are lower than that in order to make my overall CPU cooler height lower. My best option is to swap with a friend's normal-height RAM since low-profile RAMs here in our country are very rare and I have to buy them overseas to get my hands on a pair. Using a low-profile RAM can pretty much get me to ~160mm height.

Where are those cheap Samsung RAMs from x years ago!









I'm using a Z87M OC formula and surprisingly, a 150mm wide cooler can fit on it even with a graphics card installed. The longest dimension of a TY147 is 152mm and while the fan touches my graphics card, mounting a 150mm wide cooler like a D15 will fit, with a 2mm clearance. The heatsink will touch the backplate if the GPU has one though.

2. I'm using a GTX Titan which has roughly 11.2cm tall, so installing a 38mm fan will fit, thats good, but not really needed since it is using a reference cooler.

3. Don't worry, I suck at modding too, I'm too impatient when cutting with a dremel and usually ends up screwing something. Most likely I'll have someone to do it and I don't really feel like paying


----------



## Anusha

I got a second MSI GTX 970 Gaming card to test and I SLIed it with my card. These are open air type coolers btw. Not ideal for these small cases.

Still, I am disappointed to see that the top card registering a max temp of 91C while running 3DMark Firestrike benchmark once. If it was below 85C, then I would have been OK.

My current fan setup is like this.

Top stock fan as exhaust
Rear stock fan as exhaust
Side stock 120mm and two other 92mm fans as intake (directly pushing cold air from the outside towards the cards)
I did not run the fans at full speed because the fans are too loud for me, especially the top fan. But I will try them at full speed when I go home tonight.

When I added the two 92mm intakes to the side while retaining the other fans as mentioned above, ironically the GPU temp (when I had one card) went up by a couple of degrees. I thought it was weird.

What is your experience? Should the 92mm fans be used as exhaust with the 120mm fan as intake?

Getting into the case is a pain in the arse so I do not feel like testing all these different setups. It would be easier if I can hear from someone who had run SLI with non-blower cards in this case. I wonder if I was the only one stupid enough to test it. I haven't bought the 2nd card. It is a replacement for the first card, which has coil whine. But I feel like returning both and getting two GTX 970's with blowers (like this one) but they are of low quality.


----------



## Dyaems

I think its better to use those 92mm fans for exhaust if you're using non-reference cooler.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think its better to use those 92mm fans for exhaust if you're using non-reference cooler.


And the top fan? Exhaust or intake?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think its better to use those 92mm fans for exhaust if you're using non-reference cooler.


Just changed two 92mm fans to exhaust. 120mm as intake. 120mm rear and 180mm top fans as exhaust. in other words, lots of negative pressure.

It actually yielded in worse results. Instead of stopping at 91C, it went up to 92C. sucks!

I have two things planned now.

1. Top fan as intake
2. Connect the display to the card in the bottom, because it seems the card that the display is connected to has to do a lot of work.

If I can drop the temps to 85C or below, then I am good. Else I will have to forget about SLI with these cards. That would be terrible.


----------



## PoombyBear

Could someone please explain why my top fan only runs when I have the case fan switch on the back on the high setting? It turns off completely when I switch it to medium or low. I'd actually prefer it to adapt to whatever I'm doing/internal temperature but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> Could someone please explain why my top fan only runs when I have the case fan switch on the back on the high setting? It turns off completely when I switch it to medium or low. I'd actually prefer it to adapt to whatever I'm doing/internal temperature but I don't know how to do that.


Are you using motherboard fan controller to control the fan speed? Which motherboard?


----------



## PoombyBear

I think so? It's plugged directly into the motherboard if that's what you're asking, and it's set to "normal" like all the other working fans in my case. It's a Gigabyte z97mx gaming 5.

EDIT: Is it normal for the top fan to run around 800rpm constantly, even on idle? I changed my settings for that fan in the BIOS from "normal" to "silent" and noticed a significant drop in rpm and sound, from about 830-ish rpm to 700rpm in the bios. I've also noticed that the rpm adapted to temps while I was gaming, so perhaps it's working normal after all... gimme a moment to post my current temps and rpms


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> I think so? It's plugged directly into the motherboard if that's what you're asking, and it's set to "normal" like all the other working fans in my case. It's a Gigabyte z97mx gaming 5.


Then you should put the fan switch to max and control the speed from the motherboard fan controller in BIOS. I think that's ideal.

Else connect the fan directly to the PSU using a molex converter and use the switch to control speed.

I don't think two fan controller operations are conflicting with each other.


----------



## PoombyBear

Ah I think I posted my edit right when you replied, but I think you're right and maybe these temps are just normal. I changed the fan mode in the BIOS for the top fan from "normal" to "silent" and noticed the rpm drop from 800rpm to 700rpm and it got much quieter, so I think the motherboard fan controller is working right. I'm just not sure what normal idle temps are. Do these look ok to you?

Idle in BIOS after playing some LoL, around 24c ambient room temp. All on "normal" unless specified

CPU: 37.0C
CPU Fan: 1051 RPM
Top Fan: 711 RPM on silent, 843 RPM on normal
Bottom-left Side Fan: 817 RPM
Rear exhaust-fan: 578 RPM

Even though I prefer to control through motherboard, I'm confused to why the fan only works on the high switch.

I really appreciate your help, this thread is awesome


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> Ah I think I posted my edit right when you replied, but I think you're right and maybe these temps are just normal. I changed the fan mode in the BIOS for the top fan from "normal" to "silent" and noticed the rpm drop from 800rpm to 700rpm and it got much quieter, so I think the motherboard fan controller is working right. I'm just not sure what normal idle temps are. Do these look ok to you?
> 
> Idle in BIOS after playing some LoL, around 24c ambient room temp. All on "normal" unless specified
> 
> CPU: 37.0C
> CPU Fan: 1051 RPM
> Top Fan: 711 RPM on silent, 843 RPM on normal
> Bottom-left Side Fan: 817 RPM
> Rear exhaust-fan: 578 RPM
> 
> Even though I prefer to control through motherboard, I'm confused to why the fan only works on the high switch.
> 
> I really appreciate your help, this thread is awesome


Whether it is good enough or not depends on the CPU cooler you have, the ambient room temperature and what sort of power saving features you have disabled in BIOS.

Is that the idle temp? That's fine I guess. If it is below 40C, there isn't much to worry about.

For example, the CPU in my sig rig is idling at 26-30C each core, while I'm typing this. However, I have two side 92mm intakes (for the video card) and the top fan rotated to work as an exhaust fan. All fans are running silently. That means, around 600RPM for the top fan, around 800RPM for the 120mm fans. 92mm fans are not automatically controlled and are running at full speed.

*Forget about idle temps. What matters the most is the load temps.*


----------



## Dyaems

Anyone tried mounting the PSU the other way around, where the exhaust is facing inside the case? Are there any increase in temps, big or small?

I think it is impossible for me to buy a Phanteks EVOLV unless I spend more than $250 for it, so I was thinking to go with my next choices instead, which is SG09/10 or FT03. I will go with SG09/10 most likely because of the fact ~170mm (Cryorig R1 fits inside few pages back) tower coolers fit inside it. I measured my ever-so-tall TY-147 and the total height of my CPU cooler is 168mm using normal height RAM, which is the same height . I'm not sure if FT03 can do that as well.

The reason I'm asking if there will be a big change in temps when the PSU is oriented the other way around, is because I really don't like the front of SG09, even SG10 (lol), and that is probably the only thing that prevents me from buying. Although if there are only minimal change in temps if the PSU is mounted the other way around, I would most likely buy SG09 instead. SG10 in our country is $20 more expensive for some reason, so I would probably buy some acrylic and spray paint with that $20 and make my own front panel.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Anyone tried mounting the PSU the other way around, where the exhaust is facing inside the case? Are there any increase in temps, big or small?
> 
> I think it is impossible for me to buy a Phanteks EVOLV unless I spend more than $250 for it, so I was thinking to go with my next choices instead, which is SG09/10 or FT03. I will go with SG09/10 most likely because of the fact ~170mm (Cryorig R1 fits inside few pages back) tower coolers fit inside it. I measured my ever-so-tall TY-147 and the total height of my CPU cooler is 168mm using normal height RAM, which is the same height . I'm not sure if FT03 can do that as well.
> 
> The reason I'm asking if there will be a big change in temps when the PSU is oriented the other way around, is because I really don't like the front of SG09, even SG10 (lol), and that is probably the only thing that prevents me from buying. Although if there are only minimal change in temps if the PSU is mounted the other way around, I would most likely buy SG09 instead. SG10 in our country is $20 more expensive for some reason, so I would probably buy some acrylic and spray paint with that $20 and make my own front panel.


I'm confused a bit.

The orientation of the PSU would mostly affect the internal temps of the PSU, not the case, because the PSU fan designed to be an intake.

Depending on the CFM of the CPU fans, the PSU might not get enough air to breath as most of it would be pushed through the CPU heatsink from front to back. If you have a 120mm CLC mounted on the rear, this would not be a problem, because then there won't be that much competition between the fans because they are far apart. It might degrade CPU cooling a bit, but not much.

However, if you have a large PSU, in the sense that it would have quality components and would not need active cooling until a certain utilization is reached, you might be OK.

This is all I can think of without having tested it for real. YMMV depending on your components.


----------



## Dyaems

My bad, I should stop posting while sleepy









I was talking about if the temps of the CPU are going to be affected when the PSU is mounted the other way around where it would suck air from inside the case.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> My bad, I should stop posting while sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about if the temps of the CPU are going to be affected when the PSU is mounted the other way around where it would suck air from inside the case.


It surely will, but how much would depend on the particular cooler. What are you planning on getting?


----------



## Dyaems

I'm currently using Deepcool Assassin (Alpenföhn K2) and seasonic X750. I can just go with SG10 and be done with it, no need to mod, as I never saw anyone modded a front panel for SG09/SG10 to get ideas


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm currently using Deepcool Assassin (Alpenföhn K2) and seasonic X750. I can just go with SG10 and be done with it, no need to mod, as I never saw anyone modded a front panel for SG09/SG10 to get ideas


So it is a dual tower with the heatsinks quite close to the PSU fan. It might result in slightly higher CPU temps but the PSU will suffocate more.

But 760W is quite high for the components that you have in your rig. In a normal gaming session, it would not be using half the capacity of the PSU, so the PSU might run fairly cool so you would be alright. But there might be something that I've overlooked.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So it is a dual tower with the heatsinks quite close to the PSU fan. It might result in slightly higher CPU temps but the PSU will suffocate more.
> 
> But 760W is quite high for the components that you have in your rig. In a normal gaming session, it would not be using half the capacity of the PSU, so the PSU might run fairly cool so you would be alright. But there might be something that I've overlooked.


I ordered SG10 instead, I can get by with the less uglier front panel than the SG09 but I saved abit of cash having it modded. And I should be able to mount the PSU the normal way although I think I won't be able to mount a 120mm fan at the side because of how the Seasonic X power socket is oriented.


----------



## killer121

It might help exhausting the gpu's heat if you orientate the PSU that way.
Does the X750 have the passive mode when the draw is low? If so the ambient airflow should help cool the PSU down when it is on passive mode.


----------



## Basht

Hey guys, I just completed my first build in an SG09. I'm having trouble booting it, even though it booted up initially when I finished building it 2 days ago. I'm worried that the included side panel fan bent the internal power cable (as it was place very difficultly) and that it may be causing my issues. I will attempt to troubleshoot on my own, but as I am new to building I would highly appreciate any help in doing so! Here are some pictures of the build:


http://imgur.com/4wp6I


Here is the part list:

[PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3BHKkL) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3BHKkL/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i54690k) | Purchased For $199.00
**CPU Cooler** | [Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-cpu-cooler-nhd14) | Purchased For $60.00
**Motherboard** | [ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-z97mocformula) | $137.98 @ SuperBiiz
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f31600c9d8gao) | Purchased For $60.00
**Storage** | [Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/crucial-internal-hard-drive-ct064m4ssd2) | Purchased For $0.00
**Storage** | [Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/crucial-internal-hard-drive-ct256mx100ssd1) | Purchased For $99.00
**Storage** | [Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd10ezex) | $48.49 @ OutletPC
**Video Card** | [Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn970g1gaming4gd) | Purchased For $392.19
**Case** | [Silverstone SG09B (Black) MicroATX Mini Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/silverstone-case-sg09b) | $99.99 @ Amazon
**Power Supply** | [Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-ax760) | Purchased For $134.99
**Headphones** | [Kingston HyperX Cloud Pro Headset](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/kingston-headphones-khxh3clwr) | Purchased For $69.99
| | **Total**
| Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available | $1301.63
| Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-25 00:50 EST-0500 |


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> It might help exhausting the gpu's heat if you orientate the PSU that way.
> Does the X750 have the passive mode when the draw is low? If so the ambient airflow should help cool the PSU down when it is on passive mode.


I'm using a GTX Titan so I wouldn't really have a problem exhausting heat inside th ecase









The X750 is always semi-passive unlike the newer x760 where there is a switch. It will help cool the PSU when it is oriented the usual way, or the other way around?


----------



## PoombyBear

@Anusha Thanks for the help Anusha







! I think everything is working fine... my load temps were good playing BF4, my idle temps are fine now (31-33C for CPU doing nothing, internet browsing 35), and so is the noise/rpm on my fans...

I honestly think that one night the ambient temp in my room was a bit warm and the increased fan noise stuck out to me. I'm a month in of having my first self-built PC so I'm still learning what's normal and what isn't.


----------



## Dyaems

Going to pick up my SG10 later. I'm a bit excited









Not yet going to install my stuff inside though, need to do some sleeving action first and plan the routing since I'm too lazy to shorten my X750 cables. Hopefully I get to install everything by this weekend.

Here comes the noisy AP181! (I owned a TJ08e before)

EDIT: Got the SG10 last night. Same old crappy paint job like the PS07/TJ08e







I was inspecting the internals of the case and when the store attendant installed the side panel back, one corner already has scratches, lol. I'm tempted to repaint the whole case but, I thought I would paint it in the future instead because I ran out of black paints.

Silverstone did a decent job adding washers for the thumbscrews to prevent it from getting scratched. I'm thinking to replace it with O-rings from mechanical keyboards but we'll see. I'm also delighted to see most standoffs are already mounted, less hassle for the standoffs loosing threads.

That 7mm aluminum panel is heavy, I'm guessing theres the extra $20 from SG09 is coming. I wonder if it helps cool the case as well, absorbing extra heat from the case.

Didn't get to re-sleeve the USB and HD Audio cables because it seems that the USB assembly is soldered and I'm really bad with solders. The HD Audio is doable but I ran out of bigger diameter sleeves. It can't be seen underneath the graphics card anyway. Thank god for getting rid of that AC'97 plug as well!

I'm supposed not to install anything after sleeving but the case is mocking me (lol), telling me to install my hardware inside. So I ended up installing most of the things except for the CPU cooler and HDD/SSD so that I can start training the PSU cables. I highly doubt I am going to be able to train them properly though, specially the 24-pin PSU cable.

Not sure if I can mount an 80mm fan at the side because there are alot of cables going there, and the 120mm side fan will be impossible because of my PSU, I can only mount 92mm fans and it seems even 38mm thick fans are supported, which is good news. I am really tempted to dremel that 80mm fan cage and just use that area for passive exhaust. That 80mm grill also looks ugly!

Most likely I will mount one 92mm fan at the 120mm fan slot, so that the GPU can get air from there. I'll probably leave the other two 92mm fan slots as it is, since I am using a reference cooler, there might be no point on putting fans there, I could be wrong though.

It seems that even my 92mm fan does not fit on the 120mm side fan slot because of how the X750 power cable is oriented. No biggie though, I just mounted a 92mm fan at the midle fan slot instead, since it is also near where the GPU blower is sucking air. I can probably remove the fan if I want a less clutter inside my case. I think the 92mm fan cable is the only cable that is not in place. lol

All in all, the case has alot more space than expected, specially the back-side area where the HDD and PSU cables are going. I was expecting some bulk when I mounted the side panel back, and surprisingly, there are none!









EDIT2: Currently testing the temps of my system inside the case. Rig is not complete yet, still waiting for my Travelstar 7k1000 so no pics for now, maybe tomorrow! I'm still having trouble where to mount the HDDs anyway so cable management might change a bit.



Temps are similar when my rig is on a test bench, maybe 1-3C hotter.


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I got a second MSI GTX 970 Gaming card to test and I SLIed it with my card. These are open air type coolers btw. Not ideal for these small cases.
> 
> Still, I am disappointed to see that the top card registering a max temp of 91C while running 3DMark Firestrike benchmark once. If it was below 85C, then I would have been OK.
> 
> My current fan setup is like this.
> 
> Top stock fan as exhaust
> Rear stock fan as exhaust
> Side stock 120mm and two other 92mm fans as intake (directly pushing cold air from the outside towards the cards)
> I did not run the fans at full speed because the fans are too loud for me, especially the top fan. But I will try them at full speed when I go home tonight.
> 
> When I added the two 92mm intakes to the side while retaining the other fans as mentioned above, ironically the GPU temp (when I had one card) went up by a couple of degrees. I thought it was weird.
> 
> What is your experience? Should the 92mm fans be used as exhaust with the 120mm fan as intake?
> 
> Getting into the case is a pain in the arse so I do not feel like testing all these different setups. It would be easier if I can hear from someone who had run SLI with non-blower cards in this case. I wonder if I was the only one stupid enough to test it. I haven't bought the 2nd card. It is a replacement for the first card, which has coil whine. But I feel like returning both and getting two GTX 970's with blowers (like this one) but they are of low quality.


This isn't looking good at all. I was planning on getting the Zotac GTX 980 AMP! edition in SLI but if the temperatures are that bad(worse than my GTX 780 SLI!) than I am going to wait it out and get blower models.


----------



## MoveJoe

I did some testing with fan configurations and i can confirm that having the 180mm top fan as exhaust will decrease GPU temps by a fair amount, in my case around 5°. Right now I have 2 fans on the side, top stock fan as exhaust. All fans are connected to the mobo and controlled via speedfan. Played around a bit with the fanspeeds. Right now I have both side fans set to 50% and top fan to 30% when GPU is under load. At idle they are set to 0%. Also controlling my r9 280 fan with msi afterburner and Im able to keep the fans at 32% which is around the same loudness of the case fans. At bf4 GPU stays at 77°, which is quite good I think. Goes up to 82° if I switch top fan back to intake. Still have to see how bad the dust is in this config through.


----------



## yttrasil

Yeah that's my general thought too. Bought this case on Friday and expect it to arrive tomorrow or the day after. Having the intake on the bottom and the side 120 and having the 180 as the only exhaust is what I'm thinking would be the best configuration. The 180 fan should be enough to move all the air out I'd think. My plan is to install SLI 980's in it and this is the only thing that seems reasonable to get the GPU and CPU temps to remain decent.


I've seen similar setups but most seem to have the 1 fan by the hdd area as exhaust and either it is a good option or not and I'm wondering what you guys think.

Another option I'm considering is having two DIFFERENT sized 970 gtx, one with two fans on buttom and one longer with a reference cooler on top, that way all the fan outtakes would be free to get/omit air. Can one expect that the 980 will have a shorter version coming out one day as well?

Like this http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/19605-galax-geforce-gtx-970-oc-for-mini-itx/2#pagehead 17cm long one combined with a normal reference 25cm one. Or is there any reason that actually two reference ones are optimal? My worry if for the temperature on the upper card, especially if I try to overclock the cards. Otherwise is there some option or possibilty to slap on a cheaper small cpu watercooler onto the GPU or do the memories etc also need direct cooling?

Hoping to get some interesting input









Edit: Sorry for the big size of the image, am still a greenhorn!


----------



## chinonozu

Hi, I recently got my own sg10 and unfortunately I bought a seasonic PSU which caused the power cable to block the 120mm side fan. I was thinking of getting the AudioQuest 90 degree power adapter to solve this problem.

Would something like http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-power-adapter-female-degree/dp/B000J34ON2 fit in a closed case?


----------



## Dyaems

I doubt it will since there is no really space between the PSU and the side panel, adding that kind of adaptor will hit the side panel and you might be able to close it.

Buy 92mm fans instead? Although my 92x38mm fan still did not fit on the 120mm slot and I'm also using a seasonic psu. You can also not put anything on the 120mm fan slot, and put 92mm fans on their respective slots instead.


----------



## GuniGuGu

I was just about to pick up one of these cases, as I've finally acquired all the parts I wanted when I just found out from my local parts shop, this case is end of life and they can no longer source any more.. Is this really true? Is there a successor?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> I was just about to pick up one of these cases, as I've finally acquired all the parts I wanted when I just found out from my local parts shop, this case is end of life and they can no longer source any more.. Is this really true? Is there a successor?


Short answer- NO.


----------



## Carnem

Hi guys. Sorry for my english.
I have one question, maybe you can help me.
Corsair H80i have a little problem with fit to this case (if you want use sli/crossfire in the future). Does H75 AIO has the same problem with his slim rad?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is mine SG09.


----------



## LimitGTX

I have a corsair H80i in my case, it can fit with SLI, you just need to slightly bent the top part of the case where you screw in the top fan about 1mm or so, you can use your hand to bend the case its pretty simple.


----------



## mr. biggums

Well I managed to fit the monster of a D15 and my 780 DC2 in this little beast, I now just need to get my hands on 2 980's to fill this box up completely. I'm rather impressed with the cooling have all my fan profiles on low my 4930k is staying under 55C @ 4.2GHz and my 780 at 1200 core tops out at 80C which isn't bad considering the cpu cooler is blowing on it.


----------



## yahu

^to clarify, you are pulling in top down and blowing onto your GPU? Wouldn't you want to switch that around and blow out the top?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^to clarify, you are pulling in top down and blowing onto your GPU? Wouldn't you want to switch that around and blow out the top?


Thought about it I would end up with negative air pressure(very dusty area so no) and seeing as I don't have any fans on the side the CPU cooler would be getting all the hot air from the gpu. I adjusted the GPU fan curve so now it doesn't go over 75c tiny bit louder but the dc2's aren't loud to begin with so its no big deal.


----------



## yahu

you could maybe shroud something up to pull in from the rear 120mm (if one fits?) and push straight out the top? If you have a blower-style GPU there might be some warm air you're contending with coming out the back, but it might be worth trying.

If dust is a problem you'd probably need to mod up some sort of dust filters of course. I've personally not seen my Titan in the 70's, IIRC. I think it usually hovers in the 65c-68c range on load.

Anyway, best of luck. I know it is all easier said than done going in there and swapping fans around. It is a good setup and if it gets you where you want then all is good.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you could maybe shroud something up to pull in from the rear 120mm (if one fits?) and push straight out the top? If you have a blower-style GPU there might be some warm air you're contending with coming out the back, but it might be worth trying.
> 
> If dust is a problem you'd probably need to mod up some sort of dust filters of course. I've personally not seen my Titan in the 70's, IIRC. I think it usually hovers in the 65c-68c range on load.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck. I know it is all easier said than done going in there and swapping fans around. It is a good setup and if it gets you where you want then all is good.


I've always been use too this 780 sitting in the 70's hell even in my 350D with two 140's blowing cold air on it lol, and unfortunately its a bit tricky with airflow and my platform I have to pay a lot of attention too the cooling of the VRM/mosfits which the setup i'm using now really shines that top 180 is directly blowing on it. The only reason I say this is because this board becomes a crashing mess, when the vrm temps start to climb up (I had it watercooled for the longest time just to avoid it).


----------



## MPZ

Hey Everyone,

I have been working on designing a compact, quiet as possible audio/light gaming build. I was originally planning on going for an aerocool ds or some other low-noise optimized case, but after extensive research... hell, I just can't resist how small this case is. In any event, I was originally planning on going for a fanless seasonic platinum psu, and possibly even running a fanless Thermalright Macho. Am I insane to consider this? I think I might be able to get away with it, given that my build comes out to only 235w of power (According to pc part picker), and I can't see myself adding huge amounts to this. I was planning on adding some noctua fans to keep it quiet, and a 180mm enermax up top (unless someone knows a better quiet 180mm fan).

Thoughts? here's my current parts list:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($176.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($123.87 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 520W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($133.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $774.81
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-12 00:23 EST-0500_

Omitted items aren't on pc part picker

At most I could see myself upgrading in the future to a faster graphics card, broadwell cpu, and more/faster memory, but part of the idea of this build is to keep power consumption down in an effort to keep noise down on usb/firewire connections to external audio equipment- but I'm not sure how much of a difference this will make. I've even been consideting a GTX 760- but i'm not sure- the price difference might be the cost of all the fans I will probably need.

In any event, the idea I had was to fill all the fan slots with <10db fans (except the 180mm because that doesen't exist- perhaps I could get there with undervolting, if I could get away with it heat-wise), and thus have enough quiet cooling to keep my graphics card from spinning up and becoming loud.

The other option I was considering was an overspec'd be quiet, seasonic x-series, or other quiet psu (with enough power on tap that it hopefully never even has to turn its fan on). As far as the CPU cooler goes, I figure I could always add a quiet fan if necessary.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPZ*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have been working on designing a compact, quiet as possible audio/light gaming build. I was originally planning on going for an aerocool ds or some other low-noise optimized case, but after extensive research... hell, I just can't resist how small this case is. In any event, I was originally planning on going for a fanless seasonic platinum psu, and possibly even running a fanless Thermalright Macho. Am I insane to consider this? I think I might be able to get away with it, given that my build comes out to only 235w of power (According to pc part picker), and I can't see myself adding huge amounts to this. I was planning on adding some noctua fans to keep it quiet, and a 180mm enermax up top (unless someone knows a better quiet 180mm fan).
> 
> Thoughts? here's my current parts list:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($176.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($123.87 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 520W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($133.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Total:* $774.81
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-12 00:23 EST-0500_
> 
> Omitted items aren't on pc part picker
> 
> At most I could see myself upgrading in the future to a faster graphics card, broadwell cpu, and more/faster memory, but part of the idea of this build is to keep power consumption down in an effort to keep noise down on usb/firewire connections to external audio equipment- but I'm not sure how much of a difference this will make. I've even been consideting a GTX 760- but i'm not sure- the price difference might be the cost of all the fans I will probably need.
> 
> In any event, the idea I had was to fill all the fan slots with <10db fans (except the 180mm because that doesen't exist- perhaps I could get there with undervolting, if I could get away with it heat-wise), and thus have enough quiet cooling to keep my graphics card from spinning up and becoming loud.
> 
> The other option I was considering was an overspec'd be quiet, seasonic x-series, or other quiet psu (with enough power on tap that it hopefully never even has to turn its fan on). As far as the CPU cooler goes, I figure I could always add a quiet fan if necessary.
> 
> What do you guys think?


There is an included 140mm fan bracket to replace the 180mm Air Penetrator. You might as well use that to replace the 180mm fan. Although there is a bit of a problem to it, IIRC one part of the wire of the AP181 is soldered to the fan controller at the back, so you might need to cut them.

I could be wrong though, but when I was routing the cables of my system around the AP181, I saw wires connecting to the AP181 soldered to the fan controller and I did not see any male/female connector somewhere.

If you want a "silent" graphics card, an Asus Strix should be the one for you, since its fans does not spin at all until it reaches a certain temperature.

If your programs need hyperthreading, you can also go with a Xeon. Its abit expensive than the i5 you chose but it is essentially an i7 with lower power consumption, only by a bit though. There are also Xeons that doesn't have hyperthreading but they are expensive so might as well stick with your 4460.

In my experience, Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 are, well, quiet even at max RPM. I own 120mm , 92mm, and 80mm of Silent Wings 2. They are expensive though. I don't think there are 10db fans available and also I doubt they will push air.

Regarding the PSU, Seasonic recommends fanless to orient at a specific position, where the grill is pointed upwards so that the heat goes outside the PSU, which is impossible for the SG09/10 to do. Maybe buy a testbench like a Lian-Li Q06 and go fanless instead? Q06 is ITX though...

...or you can go with a semi-fanless PSU instead.


----------



## MPZ

I appreciate your input









I was looking at the Noctua ULN (ultra low noise) fans, many of which they rate at under 10dba (I did forget the a lol). How said ratings are measured is another question, but Noctua seems to be a very well-respected brand and I have seen their fans in a lot of audio pc products from various companies.

Thanks for the heads up on the Strix- I was going with the MSI because I saw so many reviews praising how quiet it is etc... but I will absolutely look into that. The only reason I might not is that my current build is one graphics driver change from 100% hackintosh compatibility, and I happen to have an OSX lisence... We'll see









As far as replacing the air penetrator goes, I am definitely considering a 140mm noctua, but it limits me to about half the airflow of the penetrator. Thus, I am looking at undervolting an enermax UCTA18a- which enermax rates at... aaand I just realised I was reading an m3h number, not a cfm#. The enermax is still quieter (I would be trading about 10cfm for about 3db less noise, and from what I've heard a less irritating, more broadband noise), but given the circumstances I believe I will just take your advice and drop in a 140mm noctua (or maybe undervolt something else to try and squeeze out a bit more cfm).

I actually get much less benefit from hyperthreading than most audio computing applications because the software I am using (Native Instruments Reaktor) is not hyperthreaded. I can work around this by using multiple instances of it, but this has very significant limitations. I will only miss it while gaming- but I'll just turn down the graphics settings









Regarding be quiet!, their fans might actually compete with noctua (which is even more expensive), so I will investigate that possibility. Perhaps a combination of the 2 brands?

Any recommendations for semi-passive psus? I finally got a close enough look via video at the seasonic fanless to be sure (as you said lol) that it won't work (some of its heat sinks would be far to insulated in the SG10).

I really appreciate the help


----------



## Dyaems

While Noctua is a reputable company, I doubt those fans will even move air when mounted at the back of the filter. Maybe try searching for low-noise, decent static pressure fans on SPCR, maybe you may find cheaper, quiet fans there. But if you have the money to go for Noctua, by all means, go for it! and I think ULN is an adapter for all of their fans which downvolts to 5v or maybe 7v? I could be wrong though.

If Be Quiet! fans are cheaper than the Noctuas in your area, you might as well go with that.

I own an MSI GTX 750ti for my backup rig, and I can attest that it is also quiet, but "quiet"ness depends on one's hearing so it may not be quiet for you! So I suggested Strix instead since you haven't bought the parts yet!

Semi-passive PSU, besides the X series which is overkill for your build, I googled and found this link:

http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=gehps&asuch=&bpmax=&v=e&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p&xf=363_semi-passiv

I checked the link though and all PSUs there have high wattage... Maybe try to look for X560 instead? It is an old/discontinued model though.


----------



## fleetfeather

If you're not using SPCR round-up's for silent computing performance, you're doing it wrong

You'll quickly discover that Noctua fans are not the be-all-and-end-all. You can often find cheaper fans that do a better job (source: Phanteks fans in general, Aerocool's Dead Silence range)


----------



## MPZ

Quote:


> If you're not using SPCR round-up's for silent computing performance, you're doing it wrong
> 
> You'll quickly discover that Noctua fans are not the be-all-and-end-all. You can often find cheaper fans that do a better job (source: Phanteks fans in general, Aerocool's Dead Silence range)


I have spent quite a bit of time on that website... but apparently not long enough. Lots to sift through, some of it out of date









But an invaluable resource nonetheless!









I appreciate the suggestion of Phanteks and Aerocool as well- but it doesn't look like either of them do anything below 120mm- so I guess the search continues there. I saw that latest 140mm roundup on SPCR where the Phanteks won decisively- now I'm just wondering how the Aerocool compares lol. I keep thinking about Noctua because of the 4 smaller fans- thanks for reminding me that there are better options for the top 2 fans







Anyone seen any other quiet options for the bottom fans? Only one I've heard of is Nexus.
Quote:


> While Noctua is a reputable company, I doubt those fans will even move air when mounted at the back of the filter. Maybe try searching for low-noise, decent static pressure fans on SPCR, maybe you may find cheaper, quiet fans there. But if you have the money to go for Noctua, by all means, go for it! and I think ULN is an adapter for all of their fans which downvolts to 5v or maybe 7v? I could be wrong though.
> 
> If Be Quiet! fans are cheaper than the Noctuas in your area, you might as well go with that.
> 
> I own an MSI GTX 750ti for my backup rig, and I can attest that it is also quiet, but "quiet"ness depends on one's hearing so it may not be quiet for you! So I suggested Strix instead since you haven't bought the parts yet!
> 
> Semi-passive PSU, besides the X series which is overkill for your build, I googled and found this link:
> 
> http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=gehps&asuch=&bpmax=&v=e&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p&xf=363_semi-passiv
> 
> I checked the link though and all PSUs there have high wattage... Maybe try to look for X560 instead? It is an old/discontinued model though.


I've actually been wondering about whether the noctuas I have been looking at would have sufficient static pressure to deal with dust filters. Honestly, I'm not afraid to ditch my dust filters- I have an air purifier in my room (that I run when I'm not there- otherwise there would be no point in keeping my build quiet lol) that actually does a surprisingly good job of keeping my room relatively dust free. But by no means am I wedded to noctua- who actually _wants_ to pay that much!?

As far as power supplies go, I am leaning towards a high-power seasonic because I want to stay within my power supply's fanless parameters at full system load. Also, the seasonics use a San Ace fan that at low rpms is actually supposed to be very quiet. And finally, according to the reviews I've read, the seasonic platinum units have excellent voltage regulation and quite low ripple- which is important to me from an audio quality standpoint. If there's something else with these qualities for substantially less, I am all ears









Once Again thanks Everyone!


----------



## fleetfeather

I personally have those phanteks 140's for my 280mm rad. They have 120mm fan mounts on them, so you might be able to use them in place of 120mm fans. I have them as push fans on low FPI radiators.

For 120mm low FPI rads, I use Gentle Typhoon AP-12's (the 800rpm ones)

Phanteks do 120mm square-framed fans as well, but you'll have to search around for them to see if they're in your region. I know I can't get them in AU, and Amazon is OOS


----------



## yahu

one thing to note- Seasonic PSUs (at least all of them that I have) have the plug orientation inverted so it is more difficult to mount a 120mm side fan under the PSU. Something to keep in mind, anyway. I've always been fond of Seasonic PSUs, and use one in my SG10. Had I known the issue beforehand I would have likely gone with another PSU.


----------



## MPZ

What's really interesting to me is that I went on silverstone's website to see if their strider PSU's might be quiet enough for my purposes, and I saw this comment on the page of their Nightjar fanless psu, in response to someone asking if one could be run in an SG10:







Quote:


> SilverStone Technology
> Hi Fred,
> We recommend to install the NJ520 with top exhaust vents facing upwards to achieve its best performance. For the chassis with powerful airflow like SUGO SG10, the vertical configuration of PSU should not be a problem for the NJ520.
> Reply · · 1 · June 29, 2014 at 7:06pm


Perhaps I can run a fanless psu after all? I suppose I should contact silverstone- because I can't find a semi-passive psu with enough capacity to run fanless in my system that has its plug oriented to allow a 120x120x25mm fan beneath it. Which is something of a major concern for me, because it seems like quiet 92mm and 80mm fans really don't move much air (or have much static pressure to deal with dust filters)

What do you guys think? I'm looking at the case's psu bay and it seems like the side vents on a fanless psu will be covered, but it looks like it might be possible to mount the psu such that the top face of it is exposed to the outside of the case, allowing it to vent.

Someone really familiar with the SG10 psu mounting options want to chime in here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dyaems

The fanless Seasonic PSU that is being talked about IS the Nightjar







Seasonic is the Nightjar's OEM, the recent ones that is.

I may need to double check at home and I'm not 100% about this, but I don't think we can mount the exhaust vent of a fanless PSU "facing upwards", for two reasons:

1. The top of the SG10 is, well, closed.
2. The bottom of the PSU mount is also blocked.

Athough I remembered (before hitting the post button) that fanless PSUs also has side vents? Not as big as the rear vent though. But still, top of the SG10 is still closed. And we will most likely rely on the hot air going out _passively_ from the front/side.

Also, as yahu said, seasonic PSUs (I'm using one too!) for the SG10 will not allow you to mount a 120mm (I can't even mount a 92mm fan for some reason) because of how the power cable socket is mounted.

Maybe try getting a "usual" PSU instead? haha


----------



## unsleepable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Also, as yahu said, seasonic PSUs (I'm using one too!) for the SG10 will not allow you to mount a 120mm (I can't even mount a 92mm fan for some reason) because of how the power cable socket is mounted.


I am using an Enermax Triathlor and have the same issue with the cable. It's not possible to mount the 120mm fan on the side. Of all the fans in the case, the one of the PSU seems to be the most silent, though.

I just mounted a Scythe Kotetsu for the CPU, and it fits very nicely. Now I am having the issue that I can't mount the Glide Stream fan that is supposed to be attached to the cooler because it's a tad too thick and clashes with the memory modules. I am looking for a 120mm PWM fan with a max depth of 20mm, and with a low minimum rpm. There doesn't seem to be much availability for something like this&#8230;


----------



## MPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The fanless Seasonic PSU that is being talked about IS the Nightjar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonic is the Nightjar's OEM, the recent ones that is.
> 
> I may need to double check at home and I'm not 100% about this, but I don't think we can mount the exhaust vent of a fanless PSU "facing upwards", for two reasons:
> 
> 1. The top of the SG10 is, well, closed.
> 2. The bottom of the PSU mount is also blocked.
> 
> Athough I remembered (before hitting the post button) that fanless PSUs also has side vents? Not as big as the rear vent though. But still, top of the SG10 is still closed. And we will most likely rely on the hot air going out _passively_ from the front/side.
> 
> Also, as yahu said, seasonic PSUs (I'm using one too!) for the SG10 will not allow you to mount a 120mm (I can't even mount a 92mm fan for some reason) because of how the power cable socket is mounted.
> 
> Maybe try getting a "usual" PSU instead? haha


What I meant by "facing upwards" was that on fanless psu's, the side where there is usually a fan is instead just a mesh grill. I was thinking maybe what Silverstone had in mind was that if that side had access to outside air (as it does with a regular psu) the hot air would just passively vent out the front of the case. I suppose I should have said "facing the front of the case."

I'm just not sure what to do here- there just doesn't seen to be a mATX case that suits my build any smaller than a standard mATX tower. I guess there's the carbide air 240 (almost copying the SPCR build lol), but... sigh

Hmm... Bit-tech has a review of the SG10 in which they managed to run a Seasonic power supply and the stock 120mm fan- they just said it made an unsightly bulge. I don't care if my machine looks pretty, just that its quiet and has clean power for good audio. Someone want to confirm for me that the stock 120mm fans are 120x120x25? Is jamming a 120mm fan in with the power extension cable possible with just a bulge? I'd love to know.


----------



## yahu

people have mounted 120mm fans with Seasonic (or other with the same orientation plug) PSU's. They tweak the fugg out of the power cable to get it to work. I'm personally not willing to do that. Technically you could also "fix" the power cable, but I haven't bothered taking the time to do that, especially since my system is working extremely well/cool with the fans I do have at the moment.


----------



## killer121

if you are going to use a passively cooled psu, i would suggest facing where the "fan" use to be toward the inside of the case, letting air movement within the case to cool the psu
while allowing you to use the 120mm below


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR

So Hi!

I have been following this thread for a long time since I decided I wanted to build a kickass pc in a pint size.
I actually bought some parts back in October but haven't had time because of my business to buy the rest or build it.

Now I will tell you what I bought in Oct. and what I just ordered in the last couple days.

CPU: 4790k
MOBO: Gigabyte MX- 5 Gaming
SSD: Crucial MX-100
GPU: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 GTX

I got these in Oct when in Silicon Valley for our start-up. I live in Finland and the prices here are ridiculous so I carried
all those parts on the plane back hehe.

Now I just ordered these:

CASE: Sugo SG10
RAM: HyperX Savage 2400 16GB (2x8GB)

From the store here I got:

PSU: Corsair CS750

I am debating whether I should return it for a RM750 (which is 144Eur yikes!) or keep this PSU with a Gold rating that was
125 or so Eur (CS750). I realize I don't need so much power but it is more efficient at 50% load. Also I want to run SLI for
when they fix DX12 to use all the memory instead of one card. I got the Corsair 750 because it was available and the plug is in
the right direction for the case. Any issues with this PSU? Is it overkill?

Now when I receive the case I will need a sweet heatsink. It looks like they don't have Cryorig R1 in stock in Finland and it is a
pain to buy from outside (customs are slow because they love their tax) so I am wondering about which sweet heatsink will give
me space for SLI later.

No problems for memory clearance. I thought I saw someone fit a DH15 from Noctua in there but is it going to take up my space for
SLI? Will it block my PCI-E that I can use for m.2 when I get more money? Is it better to go with the NH14? What are the pros and cons?

Also with these heatsinks can I keep the side fans that come with the case on? I was thinking to make the side fans as intakes and the
top fan as exhaust. Thoughts?

What do you guys think so far of this set-up? It will use it for both design/intensive production/multimedia tasks and gaming and the ram was the
same price as slower ram. I was also thinking to run the ram slower at 2133 to make it CL10. I got the case because I can carry it country to country to work with the team and also game with my teammate (he got a huge case that he can't take to our new accelerator because it costs too much to ship).

Would love to hear some feedback and I look forward to seeing more of everyone's awesome builds. Thanks!!







:thumb:

My previous overclocking ventures were AMD 1800+, 2400+, Core 2 Duo 3.0ghz to 4.8ghz stable on water among other builds I helped with.


----------



## MoveJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrOwThMoNgeR*
> 
> PSU: Corsair CS750
> 
> I am debating whether I should return it for a RM750 (which is 144Eur yikes!) or keep this PSU with a Gold rating that was
> 125 or so Eur (CS750). I realize I don't need so much power but it is more efficient at 50% load. Also I want to run SLI for
> when they fix DX12 to use all the memory instead of one card. I got the Corsair 750 because it was available and the plug is in
> the right direction for the case. Any issues with this PSU? Is it overkill?


Keep this one. It is only 14cm long and therefore will give you some room to tug the cables in. I have the CS 550M and I managed to keep all leftover cablelength behind the PSU. Also the plug is in the right direction as you said.

As for SLI, I dont see that happening with your GPU. You would need 2 blower type cards to even try and even then they will probably run quite hot and will be loud. Frankly, I dont think mATX is a good choice if you want SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrOwThMoNgeR*
> 
> Also with these heatsinks can I keep the side fans that come with the case on? I was thinking to make the side fans as intakes and the
> top fan as exhaust. Thoughts?


I did this and now I have way better GPU temps than I do with the standard fan config. I would recommend it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrOwThMoNgeR*
> 
> Now when I receive the case I will need a sweet heatsink. It looks like they don't have Cryorig R1 in stock in Finland and it is a
> pain to buy from outside (customs are slow because they love their tax) so I am wondering about which sweet heatsink will give
> me space for SLI later.
> 
> No problems for memory clearance. I thought I saw someone fit a DH15 from Noctua in there but is it going to take up my space for
> SLI? Will it block my PCI-E that I can use for m.2 when I get more money? Is it better to go with the NH14? What are the pros and cons?


The NH-D14 can fit, but it will be a very tight one. I think is saw Linus installing one into a SG09 once, but it depends on the layout of the mobo. As reference you could say this: Any heatsink with a width of 14cm can fit but may wont, any heatsink with more than that wont fit. As for the NH-D15, it wont fit if you mount it the standard way. But you could turn it 90° and it should. That way it would also work with the top fan as exhaust pretty good I think. But say goodbye to your mobo after installing that one, because you wont see it after any time soon


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR

So essentially I should get a smaller psu.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrOwThMoNgeR*
> 
> So essentially I should get a smaller psu.


with the D15, you won't be able to use the top PCI-E slot.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=68&lng=en#LGA1150_Gigabyte


----------



## unsleepable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> with the D15, you won't be able to use the top PCI-E slot.
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=68&lng=en#LGA1150_Gigabyte


I really recommend the Scythe Kotetsu. It fits the case really well and performs superbly.
Because I use G.Skill TridentX memory modules, the GlideStream fan that comes with the Kotetsu didn't fit well, and I replaced it with a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12. This wouldn't have been an issue with regular height memory, or if the nearest slot wasn't occupied.

Used with an Intel i7 3770 processor (77W TDP), the Prolimatech works at 600-700 rpm when idle, and at around 900 rpm when stressing the CPU with Prime95. So the fan always works well below its max 1300 rpm, and the CPU temperature is consistently kept under 65º when stressed. Since this fan is facing the exhaust one at the rear, I have plugged them both using a PWM-splitter to the CPU fan header of the motherboard.


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR

Hello!

So after my last post I have built my pc. I ended up getting the NH-D14 which is a super tight fit. After gaming my CPU temps are about 43C tho I haven't yet gamed for more than an hour. I don't know how some of you did such good cable management. There is literally nowhere else for the cords to go. I ended up zip tying them in some spots in the back HDD area to the case. I also found it is hard to get them any neater without putting too much stress on the connectors. This is going to lower the airflow a bit, but in the end this is not really going to be a problem as my case is closed anyways so no need to look really pretty if it performs.

I am a bit worried about some of the fan wires kind of going across the top of the gfx card. I also put some of the anti-static plastic in between the d14 and the gpu and it seems ok. Was a bit frustrated with the gigabyte mx gaming 5 that I got. The connector for the PCI-E 16x fell off and I had to push it to get it back in place. It was really hard to get the gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 970 in. It is a really tight fit with the wires for the mobo. I wish it had built-in wireless because now I will have to figure out a solution for that because I am not wanting to run a cat 5 cable through the apartment.

The case is a bit bigger than I imagined and at this point I am wondering a bit how I will travel with it (especially with the weight) because it won't easily fit into any duffle bag as I thought. I am almost thinking I should have gotten a normal case/mobo, because I could have had more features for the same price. We'll see if it grows on me but at this moment I'm a bit thinking I should have gone mini-ITX.

The ram is clocked at 2400 but it automatically overclocked the processor with the xmp to get it there.

Specs are 4.4 ghz i7 4790k and 2400 mhz hyper x savage.

I stuck with the cs750 from corsair because the power connector was in the right direction. So far all is alright.

If any problems occur I'll post. Also will put up some pics when I have time. You can see this cramming of wires hahaha.


----------



## Dyaems

Congratulations with your build! It is indeed a tight fit if you install a dual-tower heatsink inside it. I am using a Deepcool Assassin and TY147 fans inside. I think you can fit the SG10 inside a Silverstone bag.

http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=32&area=en


----------



## jruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Here's my new setup:
> 
> 
> Corsair H90 up top with a 140mm push, 180mm pull. Can't run a 120mm rear fan due to clearance, but I plan on putting a 92mm back there.


Does anybody know how he mounted the H90 below the 180mm fan? Thinking about buying this case and found this cooling setup interesting.


----------



## Dyaems

the SG10 has a separate 140mm bracket for the 180mm mount, maybe he used that. it is made up of plastic though...


----------



## cylemmulo

Just like to add my experience with SLI

I have two GTX 970's, top is a PNY blower, and bottom is an MSI dual fan open air card.
I'm running water cooling for my cpu (4770k @ 4.4ghz), and the side fans a 2x 92mm, and 1x 80mm (couldn't squeeze a 120mm because of my power supply) all blowing air in, top stock fan blowing out and my water cooler fan blowing out the back.

The setup works better than expected. I have my GPU setup in afterburner to crank up to the 70%+ fan speed after it hits 60 degrees and My temp maxes out around 64 degrees in any game or benchmark, and my CPU maxes in the mid 60's.

I'm extremely surprised by cooling performance I've got on my 970's, I was going to sell my original open air MSI card and get two reference style cards, but I decided to give it a shot with just one. I do highly recommend setting up the fan profile though, without it the fan speed has a fairly low max speed.


----------



## phantommaggot

Think a kraken x41 would work like the one pictured above?

I'm wanting to upgrade in the future to 4790k, GTX980, and better cooling.


----------



## b4db0y

Which CLC solution works best in this case if I want to attach it on the rear 120 MM exhaust fan area? How would the performance compare with a Noctua NH-D14? I am mostly going for the change because my D14 is in contact with my top GTX 780 unless I wedge something in between them.


----------



## horstprott

I've just "finished" my sg09 build and so far I can report no major issues. I fitted silverstone tundra water cooling for the CPU as I bought one of the anniversary edition pentiums for poops and giggles and I intend to learn how to over clock properly (in my opinion what this chip is for!) The only minor problem so far was fiddling with the spring nuts for the pump. Overall a minter chassis unfortunately only a temporary home as it has a similar layout to the Nova matx currently under development.


----------



## yahu

^nudies, or it didn't happen!


----------



## horstprott

[/URL]


----------



## horstprott




----------



## horstprott

A couple of shots from my phone, apologies for my lateness I was on a stag do in Amsterdam.
I'm just trying to learn how to over clock now. I'm getting 4.3 GHz at about 35degrees just by using the turbo button on the mobo. But I'd like to see if I can get it a wee bit higher.


----------



## yahu

I'd definitely show off the 2nd shot moreso than the 1st.







Looks good on the front!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horstprott*
> 
> A couple of shots from my phone, apologies for my lateness I was on a stag do in Amsterdam.
> I'm just trying to learn how to over clock now. I'm getting 4.3 GHz at about 35degrees just by using the turbo button on the mobo. But I'd like to see if I can get it a wee bit higher.


Are you tell us the idle temps? That doesn't mean much. What are your full load temps?


----------



## horstprott

Sorry at that time I hadn't yet finished titting about with it(still haven't) but ive managed without knowing a lot about overclocking to get it to 4.5ghz just doing the basics of gradually increasing both the clock speed then the voltage. However ive now hit a wall I reckon. Its on load at about 63 degrees but this was using an Intel CPU stress test that they supply. The voltage is around 1.320 I tried going for 4.6 but it just wouldn't take it even when I bunged the voltage right up to a cheeky 1.4v. I know there's more in it. But it will require someone who has been doing this for more than two days to have a crack at it. I should be happy with my amatureish effort but I will always know that other boys have got bigger ones


----------



## horstprott

Ok update. It turns out my overclock was not as stable as I thought. Maybe the voltage was to high? I dont know. But im just going to use the easy 4.3 the oc button in the bios gives me. Till I figure this one out or I locate an expert "down the pub".


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR

Ok,

Update  super tight fit. Even under stress of gaming only going to around 43 C and it's running stable since built at 4.4 ghz. I found this case to be pretty fragile and have been too lazy to replug-in my top fan which seems to have come out for the second time (like I said, fragile/cheap) because it's such a pain to get in there. Eitherway is quieter and stable


----------



## yahu

^I'm not sure what you mean by fragile/cheap. I have personally taken this case to numerous LAN events and never had an issue. Are you referring to the panel up top, which is supposed to be removable for cleaning/access?


----------



## horstprott

Another "candid" photo of the rig so far!


----------



## blitz68

Hey everyone, I'm planning my first build in this case and I wanted to get some advice before ordering any parts. Chances are I'm going to go with the 4690k, gtx 970. and Gaming 5.


Right now I'm only interested in a single card setup. Is a blower style preferred even if I don't intend to SLI?
I want to be able to overclock in the future. Should I get an H80 or would something like a 212 Evo be enough?
I read that H80 may have some clearance issues, would H60 work as an alternative?

How many additional case fans should I buy? Is there any consensus on the best intake/exhaust set up?
Should I be buying low profile ram?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## horstprott

Hi, I have a similar set up and I can report that ive had no issues so far. I went for the blower style 970 as I will SLI in the future but also as in a small case such as this its one less thing to worry about.

im sure though that the case is easily well ventilated enough if you use the case fan mounts on the lower part of the case.
As far as cooling is concerned for the chip, well I can tell you that there is little point in having a unlocked chip and not having a crack at even a mild overclock.

My brother is currently using a gaming 5 mobo with a 212evo and a g3258 and can report back no issues with cooling at all.
The case will take even yhe beefyest of air coolers and seems to have had its airflow designed around Silverstones branded equipt which is similar in most respeçts.

I went with a silverstone tundra liquid cooler, it is similar again to the h80 and I have had no probs at all. If you are to OC the chip I would go for the liquid cooler, just for the extra peace of mind at higher OC's.
gigabytes overclocking software that comes with the gaming 5 is a really good starter intro to overclocking as it analyses your system and chip in detail and gives you an idea what is achiveable with your setup with three options. A mild OC a medium option and extreme.

This is all what I have learned myself, its only my second build mind so im no "expert" I hope this helps.


----------



## blitz68

Thanks for the reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horstprott*
> 
> Hi, I have a similar set up and I can report that ive had no issues so far. I went for the blower style 970 as I will SLI in the future but also as in a small case such as this its one less thing to worry about.
> 
> im sure though that the case is easily well ventilated enough if you use the case fan mounts on the lower part of the case.
> As far as cooling is concerned for the chip, well I can tell you that there is little point in having a unlocked chip and not having a crack at even a mild overclock.
> 
> My brother is currently using a gaming 5 mobo with a 212evo and a g3258 and can report back no issues with cooling at all.
> The case will take even yhe beefyest of air coolers and seems to have had its airflow designed around Silverstones branded equipt which is similar in most respeçts.
> 
> I went with a silverstone tundra liquid cooler, it is similar again to the h80 and I have had no probs at all. If you are to OC the chip I would go for the liquid cooler, just for the extra peace of mind at higher OC's.
> gigabytes overclocking software that comes with the gaming 5 is a really good starter intro to overclocking as it analyses your system and chip in detail and gives you an idea what is achiveable with your setup with three options. A mild OC a medium option and extreme.
> 
> This is all what I have learned myself, its only my second build mind so im no "expert" I hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply. I think I am going to go with the blower style GPU in this case. I know that you and brother have different setups, but can you see any reason to go air cooling over water cooling or vice versa? Would you say that your temperatures are pretty similar? I am going to transporting this case 4-5 times a year in carry-on luggage and someone was saying that a large cooler block might be risky due to the stress it places on the motherboard. Is that a valid concern?

Also did either of you have to go with low profile ram?


----------



## yahu

so nice, he said it twice.









I'd say that is a valid concern. If you stick with air cooling, I'd recommend getting foam pieces and strategically putting them in the case to support the cooler during transit. There would certainly be less "top heavy" items torqueing on the PCB if you went water cooled. I've personally traveled with mine (air cooled) numerous times to LAN parties these past few years without issue, but it was always driven to events.


----------



## horstprott

I also travel with mine on BA flights to Hong Kong then back to Blighty six or seven times a year and so far I can report 0 problems. You see you have to remember that the water block is very low profile and somewhat smaller and less inlined to be snubjected to leverege forces in vertical and horizontal planes. Also take into consideration that the water block is mounted through the mobo to a special back plate that takes all the strain (the pipes tend to feel stiff). With the air cooler its hight gives leverege and it IS mounted directly to the top surface of the mobo. If any were more suited to being lugged about an airport id go with WC everytime. However I carry mine on as hand luggage an get it in the overhead locker as I never trust the baggage handlers.

as for low profile ram I can only say that I have seen some air coolers that cause interferance issues however the 212 doesent seem to have that issue. Some coolers like the silverstone own brand are only designed to fit one way so to mitigate this bung the normal ram in first then mount the cooler.

If you do go WC I read a guide once that also said to only get the screws finger tight, then half a turn more. Ive gone with that and like I say no problems. Although we had some proper rough turbulence over mongolia on the last flight I was more worried about the graphics card as with its all metal body its quite heavy and I panicked about the stress on the pcie.
Seems ok though I may just pop it out and into an anti static bag for the next return leg.


----------



## horstprott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> so nice, he said it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that is a valid concern. If you stick with air cooling, I'd recommend getting foam pieces and strategically putting them in the case to support the cooler during transit. There would certainly be less "top heavy" items torqueing on the PCB if you went water cooled. I've personally traveled with mine (air cooled) numerous times to LAN parties these past few years without issue, but it was always driven to events.


yep id go with that. If you go air cooler stuff packing around it pre flight. Somthing not static inducing. Some foams are really staticky and could cause a problem but others are ok im no expert on foam so ask about before you try.


My current setup. As long as you mount the radiator in the same position as mine (if you go WC) you should have no clearance issues if you flip it the other way you can see how it will touch the graphics card. For air cooling you will have to google some pics of that set up. The linus tech tips youtube vid of an SG09 build has the silverstone cooler in it that they designed their compatibility around. (Why I used a silverstone WC)


----------



## Kaizenfury

Does anyone know if an EVGA hybrid GPU cooler will fit on the side panel 120 mm slot? I'm thinking about getting a GTX980 hybrid from EVGA.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> Does anyone know if an EVGA hybrid GPU cooler will fit on the side panel 120 mm slot? I'm thinking about getting a GTX980 hybrid from EVGA.


I will be getting my 295x2 delivered tonight (finally!), which has a similar integrated aio setup. It's going to be tight, but I'll update you by tomorrow on whether it works or not.


----------



## Kaizenfury

thanks. looking forward hearing from you.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> thanks. looking forward hearing from you.


Sadly, it appears that between the front I/O,PSU bracket, and extended thickness of the rad, I can't seem to find a configuration that will work. The only one that showed promise (fan->rad with barbs on left) ended up causing the barbs to interfere with the GPU itself. Looks like the rear 120 mm slot is your best bet.


----------



## ManaNeko

The 295x2 Doesn't fit because of the side tubing?


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> The 295x2 Doesn't fit because of the side tubing?


It fits, just not with the rad mounted on the side, I'm afraid. I was able to route the tubing just fine, but the rigid parts that connect the tube to the rad (barbs?) press against the card if the rad is placed behind the fan (side panel->fan->rad->295x2) and that's the only one that let's the case actually close (as far as I can tell from my admittedly limited testing).

I'm thinking of putting the rad on the rear 120mm mount with a dust filter, and perhaps an h90 on the roof. Or I could try to mount an air cooler vertically. We'll see.


----------



## ManaNeko

I have been planning a WC loop for ages. I could have told you that :-/
The only way I think it will work is either by the rear mount IF you don't already have something there for another AIO, or by drilling some holes at the bottom and getting new feet to make the case higher, letting more air in, IF the clearance of the the 295x2 will let you. That is a solution i'm planning to implement for a 240mm rad.


----------



## Circe Survivor

I'm new to the forum, but does anyone know if it's possible to replace the 180mm fan? I can see that it's hooked up to the fan controller, but is there any way to maybe swap it out and not use it? I replaced and added other ones but I had a nice one I wanted to use for the 180mm fan.


----------



## yahu

I can't remember if it is hard-wired in to the controller, but IIRC there are 140mm holes pre-drilled and you could also use the existing 180mm holes. Worst case scenario, you'd have to splice into the controller. If I'm not mistaken (its been a while since I looked back there) there are a few headers (3 - 4?) to plug fans into that controller.

Someone else has likely been in there more recently than I have and can confirm.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circe Survivor*
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but does anyone know if it's possible to replace the 180mm fan? I can see that it's hooked up to the fan controller, but is there any way to maybe swap it out and not use it? I replaced and added other ones but I had a nice one I wanted to use for the 180mm fan.


The 180mm fan is fairly easy to disconnect from that controller (I've done it accidently before), it just takes a little bit of force. You might run into trouble trying to get any fan besides the stock fan to work with the controller again, but if that's not your plan, it's fairly easy.


----------



## Circe Survivor

I actually figured out that I can just remove the fan controller just by removing 2 tiny screw that hold it in. I rigged up a separate fan controller with 4 controllers and have hooked them all into that.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circe Survivor*
> 
> I actually figured out that I can just remove the fan controller just by removing 2 tiny screw that hold it in. I rigged up a separate fan controller with 4 controllers and have hooked them all into that.


Sweet. If you don't mind me asking, what fan controller did you go with?


----------



## Circe Survivor

I got the Deep Cool Rockmaster v3 a while ago so when I bought the sugo sg10, I knew it wouldn't fit. So I decided yesterday to take off the fan control board, and modify one of the pcie covers and jimmy rigged the control board to it so the knobs stick out the back for easy access xD


----------



## yahu

I think I had this build confused with the build I did almost at the same time for a buddy in a Lian-Li case. That one had an actual controller with headers in the back.


----------



## wanako

Did a little upgrade to my Onyx III:





Since this is a non-reference style GPU, I'm going to see what i can do to help with the temps a bit. I currently have all fans slots populated as intakes except for the radiator fans. I'll check if putting the two 90mm fans next to the card as exhausts will work. Or maybe have the top 180mm as exhaust instead or as well? not sure... hmmm.... tests...


----------



## yugo23

I recently bought SG09, as it was quite cheap offer, even though I didn't quite like the design.

When I started looking for components, I found it to be quite challenging, because of 4 slots case design. Most Intel boards have second PCI-e slot on 4th position, so crossfire is not possible on such boards. Generally, it would be much better if this case had 5 slots, as it would allow better cooling, thanks to increased distance between the cards.

Now I must select one of the most expensive Intel mobos with second PCI-e slot on position 3, and hope temps won't be too high. Any motherboard recommendations for crossfire build?


----------



## DaHansman

To the owneers of a SG09 or SG10:

Is there a chance to mount an h100i at the bottom left side. Is there room for the radiator and two Scythe Slip Stream Slim?


----------



## yahu

I don't think so, at least without some modifications. If someone was able to get it to work, it would be in the thread, and likely in the pictures as one way to go scanning through. I personally haven't tried so someone else may have better info.


----------



## DaHansman

I think I saw someone who tried to get the Radeon 295x2 Radiator on the side but the PSU Cables for the card were blocking. But maybe with a smaller fan it could work. But maybe I'm wrong.









Edit:
Found it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1356389/sg09-sg10-owners-thread/1190#post_22680785
It was a regular 290.
I have a GTX 980, so maybe it wouldnt be that narrow. In addition a SFX-L PSU would give more room for the tubes coming up.

Just thinking...


----------



## theBrayn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yugo23*
> 
> I recently bought SG09, as it was quite cheap offer, even though I didn't quite like the design.
> 
> When I started looking for components, I found it to be quite challenging, because of 4 slots case design. Most Intel boards have second PCI-e slot on 4th position, so crossfire is not possible on such boards. Generally, it would be much better if this case had 5 slots, as it would allow better cooling, thanks to increased distance between the cards.
> 
> Now I must select one of the most expensive Intel mobos with second PCI-e slot on position 3, and hope temps won't be too high. Any motherboard recommendations for crossfire build?


That depends entirely on your requirements. There are plenty of Intel Micro ATX motherboards which will crossfire in this case, there are examples of them in this very thread. You didn't provide any details on what socket type you are using or any other requirements (like SATA III, USB 3.0, etc.) that would help narrow down the search.


----------



## yugo23

I don't have any special requirements.. All I need is solid mobo for living room gaming PC.

I guess this layout is OK for SG09;


and this one not:


----------



## yahu

^I'm pretty sure both of those will work. It just looks like the bottom one has PCI slots stuffed between (?), so I'd question overall features. It looks like it comes with USB 3.0 - maybe I'm seeing those slots wrong?


----------



## yugo23

I just used second photo for reference, as most boards have second PCI-express slot in fourth position,unlike the one in the first photo. If fourth position layout is not a problem, then I can choose any mATX mobo.


----------



## yahu

ah, got it.







The SG09/SG10 is a mATX design and should accept any board that follows that spec. Some will work better than others based on socket placement, but that mostly concerns other variables such as the cooler you end up using, RAM, etc. I think this case will even take a mini-ITX board, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## theBrayn

Well, he mentioned wanting to run in crossfire which would make the second board and any with a pci-e slot in the fourth position unusable for the intended build. Of course, there's always the option of running a 7990 or 690.


----------



## ManaNeko

Has anyone tried to put a WC GPU in this case? I'd like to stuff it with a future dual GPU but I'm afraid that the tubing ports on the side would be too thick and conflict with the side panel.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> Has anyone tried to put a WC GPU in this case? I'd like to stuff it with a future dual GPU but I'm afraid that the tubing ports on the side would be too thick and conflict with the side panel.


I have my 295x2 in there, just have to use the rear exhaust instead of the side. Unfortunately I had to pull out my NH-D14 to make it fit. I'm currently running the Intel stock cooler (I know, I know) but I'm making an acrylic adapter to fit an h80i to the top. I'll post pics of it soon, and if you want pictures of the current setup, let me know.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilyx*
> 
> I have my 295x2 in there, just have to use the rear exhaust instead of the side. Unfortunately I had to pull out my NH-D14 to make it fit. I'm currently running the Intel stock cooler (I know, I know) but I'm making an acrylic adapter to fit an h80i to the top. I'll post pics of it soon, and if you want pictures of the current setup, let me know.


Ohh, so relevant to my interests!


----------



## theBrayn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaNeko*
> 
> Has anyone tried to put a WC GPU in this case? I'd like to stuff it with a future dual GPU but I'm afraid that the tubing ports on the side would be too thick and conflict with the side panel.


Check out this build.

SG09 Watercooled GPU


----------



## podaer0s

Hello. Can I join your club?


Spoiler: Muh SG09 under spoiler.


----------



## yahu

Very nice looking, clean build!


----------



## JFoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilyx*
> 
> I have my 295x2 in there, just have to use the rear exhaust instead of the side. Unfortunately I had to pull out my NH-D14 to make it fit. I'm currently running the Intel stock cooler (I know, I know) but I'm making an acrylic adapter to fit an h80i to the top. I'll post pics of it soon, and if you want pictures of the current setup, let me know.


Any updates on this? I currently have a Corsair H60 mounted to the back 120mm for my CPU, and I'm looking to buy the EVGA Hybrid Cooler for my reference GTX980. It seems like I should be able to mount the GPU rad to the side panel. If that doesn't work, I was going to try the 180mm fan area by using the 140mm adapter with a 140mm to 120mm bracket. *Koolance sells a metal bracket that could do the job.*


----------



## guanoParty

It seems like a lot of people have the Corsair H80i in their builds which is out of stock or way overpriced everywhere I've looked. The updated version (H80i GT) has a radiator that is 11mm thicker than the original. From looking at build pics it _seems_ like it could work, but I suppose it would mostly depend on the height of the cooling block once it's mounted. I'm planning on getting a GB Gaming 5 - does anybody magically have that mobo and the H80i? If not, any thoughts from other H80ers?

Thank You!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podaer0s*
> 
> Hello. Can I join your club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Muh SG09 under spoiler.


omg, that has to be the nicest wiring i've seen with this case.


----------



## podaer0s

*2yahu*, *2wanako*
Thank you guys, nice to hear.


----------



## StSaens

Just to confirm what I think I've distilled from reading part of the thread. Using an Asus R9 280X (5,7" height) in this case requires me to remove the 120mm fan?


----------



## Starbomba

After reading all 145 pages, I now want this case for my HTPC









I do have some questions though. I am planning to have a mostly fanless rig with a SG10.

I would be using the following hardware:

CPU: Xeon X3460
GPU: EVGA GTX 650 Reference (planned upgrade to GTX 750 Ti or GTX 950)
Mobo: EVGA P55 SLI Micro
PSU: Seasonic SS-460FL2 Fanless
CPU Cooling: Thermalright Macho Zero
GPU Cooling: Artic Accelero S1 Plus

The only fans i plan to have are the 180mm top fan, and one of the 120mm fans, both as intake.

Would it be possible to have this setup, or would it simply get too hot?


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure how the Xeon is on efficiency (said: power/cooling) but I assume it does well, which is why you're going with the setup. I would think it would be pretty good but if you went with proper fans you should be okay with possibly adding more.

As for the PSU, you should make sure the orientation for the plug is good. I know my Seasonics have not been, but I'm not sure about that one specifically.

Personally I would not use this for an HTPC, but that's just me. I'm not a fan of the more "tower looking" case in my entertainment setup. If that isn't a concern for you and you like the aesthetics, I say go for it.


----------



## ben1066

Probably a little bit of bias here, but I'm trying to decide between the SG11 and the SG10, the SG10 is more expensive however has filters and more fans, the SG11 fits a full 5.25" (though I wouldn't use it most likely, maybe fit some 3.5" in there though), and is a smaller volume, though is wider on a desk. I believe both would fit my components, though the SG10 has fewer 3.5" bays, so any future storage upgrades would have to replace an existing drive, or be 2.5", I use an SSD but only as a boot drive. Thinking about it has anyone put 3.5" drives in the front under the PSU, with the 80mm fan they should have decent airflow? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## MoveJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066*
> 
> Probably a little bit of bias here, but I'm trying to decide between the SG11 and the SG10, the SG10 is more expensive however has filters and more fans, the SG11 fits a full 5.25" (though I wouldn't use it most likely, maybe fit some 3.5" in there though), and is a smaller volume, though is wider on a desk. I believe both would fit my components, though the SG10 has fewer 3.5" bays, so any future storage upgrades would have to replace an existing drive, or be 2.5", I use an SSD but only as a boot drive. Thinking about it has anyone put 3.5" drives in the front under the PSU, with the 80mm fan they should have decent airflow? Anything else I should consider?


With the SG11 you can only use a low height CPU cooler which will heaten up the inside quite a bit if you consider that this case has no exhaust fan. It seems like you're looking for a small case with a lot of storage options. Does it have to be mATX? If not you could take a look at the Fractal Design Node 304, which fits up to 4 (or 6 w/o GPU) 3.5" HDDs and a full height CPU cooler.


----------



## ben1066

The graphics card kinda makes mATX a must really, it's a non reference cooler (from a previous PC so would cost to switch) which extends into a third slot, and whilst I like the size of ITX more I wouldn't want to drop to 4 DIMMs either as I'd like to max out the board at 32GB RAM sometime in the near future. I don't intend to overclock, so I think I'd be okay with something like the AR06 and could fit an 80mm (or 2) exhaust fan in the top couldn't I? I do somewhat wish there was a sideways SG11 with filters, that'd be my perfect case.


----------



## MoveJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066*
> 
> The graphics card kinda makes mATX a must really, it's a non reference cooler (from a previous PC so would cost to switch) which extends into a third slot, and whilst I like the size of ITX more I wouldn't want to drop to 4 DIMMs either as I'd like to max out the board at 32GB RAM sometime in the near future. I don't intend to overclock, so I think I'd be okay with something like the AR06 and could fit an 80mm (or 2) exhaust fan in the top couldn't I? I do somewhat wish there was a sideways SG11 with filters, that'd be my perfect case.


Didn't see those 80mm fan mounts. I think the SG11 could work but I wouldn't expect great temps from it. What GPU are you using?

As for additional 3.5" HDD mounts in the SG10: The only place I can see one (maybe even two) fit is at the bottom of the case. But there it would be very close to the GPU, in your case even a 3 slot one, making heat a very likely a problem.


----------



## ben1066

GTX 960 JetStream, nice enough cooler (dual slot but extends far into the third) for a large case, should certainly fit in the SG10, and whilst it at least my specification is too big for the SG11, taking some scale images of both seems to show it'll fit, maybe blocking the top rear fan, but the card gets taller as the bar goes up, so it seems like it'll fit. I know a reference/blower style cooler would be better, but I would really have to sell my current card and buy another to do that, not sure if it's worth it. Also in the SG10, wouldn't it be possible to mount HDDs in front of the optional 80mm fan, or is there something else that goes there I missed.


----------



## MoveJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066*
> 
> GTX 960 JetStream, nice enough cooler (dual slot but extends far into the third) for a large case, should certainly fit in the SG10, and whilst it at least my specification is too big for the SG11, taking some scale images of both seems to show it'll fit, maybe blocking the top rear fan, but the card gets taller as the bar goes up, so it seems like it'll fit. I know a reference/blower style cooler would be better, but I would really have to sell my current card and buy another to do that, not sure if it's worth it. Also in the SG10, wouldn't it be possible to mount HDDs in front of the optional 80mm fan, or is there something else that goes there I missed.


Do you mean mounting it at the front, vertical below PSU? If yes, then there isn't enough space, the USB ports are in the way.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Ohh, so relevant to my interests!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFoul*
> 
> Any updates on this?


Sorry for the delay, but I finally got the bracket finished! I don't think I could be much happier with the result.

Without further ado, I present an SG09 with two AIO Liquid Coolers jammed inside! Yes, I know: so very exciting, slapping both an R9 295x2 and an H80i in a such a small case. I think she pulled it off quite nicely. The two of them actually ended up touching each other, leaving nary a milimeter to spare! Besides perhaps adding a second fan to the H80i, there is literally no room left for either cooler. Temps are looking pretty good so far, though I do intend to replace both radiator fans with Noctuas.


Spoiler: Some less than glamorous pics under spoiler, for your viewing pleasure















Now I have some space to throw in a sound card or something.









Plus some cable management. I think I could use that. And some more RAM. And maybe a window...time will tell.

The only real con so far was that I _did_ have to get rid of the Gene's mPCIe adapter, which means my wifi card had to go away. Guess I'll be switching to usb for backup wifi, but it's a sacrifice I am willing to make!

Update: Just wanted to let anyone interested know that the only way to do this is with a thin 120mm radiator at the back, a radiator no wider than 120mm at the top and low profile RAM. I'm using Kingston HyperX, and I'm still touching or nearly touching both the side of the case and the sticks themselves.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilyx*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I finally got the bracket finished! I don't think I could be much happier with the result.
> 
> Without further ado, I present an SG09 with two AIO Liquid Coolers jammed inside! Yes, I know: so very exciting, slapping both an R9 295x2 and an H80i in a such a small case. I think she pulled it off quite nicely. The two of them actually ended up touching each other, leaving nary a milimeter to spare! Besides perhaps adding a second fan to the H80i, there is literally no room left for either cooler. Temps are looking pretty good so far, though I do intend to replace both radiator fans with Noctuas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some less than glamorous pics under spoiler, for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have some space to throw in a sound card or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus some cable management. I think I could use that. And some more RAM. And maybe a window...time will tell.
> 
> The only real con so far was that I _did_ have to get rid of the Gene's mPCIe adapter, which means my wifi card had to go away. Guess I'll be switching to usb for backup wifi, but it's a sacrifice I am willing to make!


VERY NICE! This is exactly what i was thinking when I wanted to do the same thing with my SG10. This is very nicely done, truly.


----------



## yahu

^agreed! Great job and thanks for sharing! I wouldn't be surprised if some folks ask for the specs or if you have any plans to sell a couple.


----------



## galgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Here's my new setup:
> 
> 
> Corsair H90 up top with a 140mm push, 180mm pull. Can't run a 120mm rear fan due to clearance, but I plan on putting a 92mm back there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jruser*
> 
> Does anybody know how he mounted the H90 below the 180mm fan? Thinking about buying this case and found this cooling setup interesting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Think a kraken x41 would work like the one pictured above?
> 
> I'm wanting to upgrade in the future to 4790k, GTX980, and better cooling.


Hello everyone - I'm new here - building an SG10 mATX machine and was seriously thinking about the X41 option on the 180mm fan - anyone have an idea if it'll fit and how to do it?
Taking out the original 180mm AP and putting the X41 on the 140mm adapter doesn't sounds right due to the limited thickness clearance under the original 180mm fan, but perhaps mounting it in a similar way to the above in a push pull with the original 180mm might work...
Anyone saw an example or tried it?

Gal


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galgo*
> 
> Hello everyone - I'm new here - building an SG10 mATX machine and was seriously thinking about the X41 option on the 180mm fan - anyone have an idea if it'll fit and how to do it?
> Taking out the original 180mm AP and putting the X41 on the 140mm adapter doesn't sounds right due to the limited thickness clearance under the original 180mm fan, but perhaps mounting it in a similar way to the above in a push pull with the original 180mm might work...
> Anyone saw an example or tried it?
> 
> Gal


You should try!

Buy an X41 and fit it in. Wouldn't take much. A couple adapters to fab up.. Maybe make one of the OEM 180-140mm adapters work.

I'm gonna be upgrading soon myself and I'm finding my options extremely limited. My 212 evo with grandflex PWM fans is pretty boss IMO.


----------



## jruser

Any thoughts on whether a noctua nh-d15s would fit? Seems it could be a good option to provide max cooling without blocking the first pci-e slot.


----------



## Starbomba

I am now only missing a case, and i'm debating regarding the cooling. I will be going with the ST10 in a month or two.

Cannot believe how huge the Accelero S1 plus would be, at least compared to my GTX 650.



I was also wondering though how good would a 180mm radiator be for CPU and GPU, as i would have a ton of leftover WC equipment. So far i have a DDC-1T, my Swiftech Micro Res, an old but still good EK Supreme HF and an even older Swiftech MCW82. I have an option between EK CoolStream WE, Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 or a Magicool Extreme.

Another option i have is getting a Thermalright Macho Black, and only have the top 180mm fan as intake. Other than the PSU, that would be the only fan in that PC. Considering i do not plan to OC,


----------



## ccRicers

After searching far and wide for a perfect mATX case for watercooling, I came across these two cases and thing I found my match. SG09 is harder to find, but SG10 is out and with a better front bezel. Originally I really liked the layout and size of the TJ08-e except for the fact that it's inverted so I could not see the motherboard on the left side.

Now I have a question for you guys- how much clearance in card height is there? I plan to put some extra tall GPUs, the GTX 770 Classifieds. I would like to watercool them (will place a 200mm rad on the top outside of the case).


----------



## hatchetboy

First post on the forum to announce this pile of 'stuff' will shortly be going in a (not pictured) SG09 case. My first scratch build in about 5 years, nothing like diving off the deep end right?









Also not pictured a Corsair H75 hydro series cooler.



The full list is:

Case: SG09
Power supply: Silverstone ST85F with short cable kit
Main board: Asus maximus vii gene
Processor: 4690K i5
Memory: hyperx Savage 2400 CL11
GFX: PNY GeForce 980 ti XLR8
SSD: crucial CT500MX
HDD: WD black 2TB
Extra fans: 2x noctua 92mm and 1x noctua 80mm

Anything critical I should know before I start the build?


----------



## yahu

^I think the thread has it all in various forms; has someone updated the first post with tips/tricks (I can't recall). Try to think a few steps ahead as SFF can be a bit of a game of Tetris (if you're referring to this as the deep end I am making an assumption that you don't have as much experience with SFF). A couple things I can think off the top of my head:
- Removing the 180mm top fan is a good idea as it allows a good deal of access without that in place
- Make sure you have all the little things such as various connectors (especially if you opt for an internal optical drive, which I find is really unnecessary anymore), etc.
- Try to consciously route your cables ahead of time, if you haven't already; you can always route on the fly and in fact may come up with some ideas as you're getting it together

Since you're going with a Silverstone PSU + short cable kit, no need to mention the orientation of the plug and excess cabling there. Most important tip - have fun!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jruser*
> 
> Any thoughts on whether a noctua nh-d15s would fit? Seems it could be a good option to provide max cooling without blocking the first pci-e slot.


It would fit, but the location of the CPU socket on the motherboard would determine if it would block the first PCIe slot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Now I have a question for you guys- how much clearance in card height is there? I plan to put some extra tall GPUs, the GTX 770 Classifieds. I would like to watercool them (will place a 200mm rad on the top outside of the case).


It's listed on SilverStone's SG10 product page that the width restriction is 5.7 inches. For additional internal clearance measurements and component recommendations, make sure you download and check out the manual on the same page!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatchetboy*
> 
> First post on the forum to announce this pile of 'stuff' will shortly be going in a (not pictured) SG09 case. My first scratch build in about 5 years, nothing like diving off the deep end right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not pictured a Corsair H75 hydro series cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> The full list is:
> 
> Case: SG09
> Power supply: Silverstone ST85F with short cable kit
> Main board: Asus maximus vii gene
> Processor: 4690K i5
> Memory: hyperx Savage 2400 CL11
> GFX: PNY GeForce 980 ti XLR8
> SSD: crucial CT500MX
> HDD: WD black 2TB
> Extra fans: 2x noctua 92mm and 1x noctua 80mm
> 
> Anything critical I should know before I start the build?


Looks good, make sure you follow the manual and use the included foam to seal the 80mm fan from recirculating air inside case and you'll be fine.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Now I have a question for you guys- how much clearance in card height is there? I plan to put some extra tall GPUs, the GTX 770 Classifieds. I would like to watercool them (will place a 200mm rad on the top outside of the case).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> It's listed on SilverStone's SG10 product page that the width restriction is 5.7 inches. For additional internal clearance measurements and component recommendations, make sure you download and check out the manual on the same page!


Considering the 780 Classified has a height of 4.92 inches according to the spec sheet, i think it would fit. You might have to remove the side fans though, not 100% sure about that. But the case doesn't look that slim, and the Classys aren't that wide.

If you do get to find out, please show some images, i have myself a 780 Classy which can replace my GTX 650 if AMD ever gets their stuff right and makes an air cooled Fury X that does not whine like a banshee.


----------



## hatchetboy

The build is done, and initial overclock and burn in is completed....









I need to take some pictures...

In the meantime, I did the obligatory Firestrike Extreme benchmark, and while it's good, it got less than I expected for the Physics test. Overclocking I got 4.8GHz on the CPU (while maintaining 70C - god I love watercoolers) and GPU clock at 1430MHz and Memclock of 3900MHz. I only got a score of 7817 on the physics test. Is this because it's i5 not i7?


----------



## hatchetboy

Couple of pics:





Very nice case to work in, I'm a little annoyed with the messy wiring behind the end of the GFX card, but not sure what the solution to that is! The rest of the case's cable management is sweet...


----------



## yahu

^I went down and under the mobo on whatever I could there. overall looks nice.


----------



## hatchetboy

Thanks, the problem is that in order to be able to take the side fans off you need quite a bit of cable! I might have another look at it, but it is purely cosmetic so it can wait!


----------



## valevergonzo

Anyone know if a Strix 980 TI would fit in there?

The Strix is a bit wider than the normal TI, here are the specs for the Strix:

12 " x 6 " x 1.57 " Inch
30.5 x 15.22 x3.98 Centimeter


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I'd like to know how is this case in regard to GPU temps with non reference cards.
Namely a 980 G1 by gigabyte.
Does the case cool the GPU nicely?
I ask because it has a non conventional air flow design with no front intakes, just a top one.
Also, does a noctua u14s fit the case? Is it a good cooler for the sg10?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I'd like to know how is this case in regard to GPU temps with non reference cards.
> Namely a 980 G1 by gigabyte.
> Does the case cool the GPU nicely?
> I ask because it has a non conventional air flow design with no front intakes, just a top one.
> Also, does a noctua u14s fit the case? Is it a good cooler for the sg10?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


You may have to do a little bit of a different fan configuration than normal with this case using non-reference cards.
I have an EVGA 980Ti ACX 2.0 card and the best config i've found is: top 180mm as intake, and the get two 92mm fans for the left side to act as exhaust to get the GPU's hot air out. Having them as Intakes makes the air circulate a lot inside that case.


----------



## calvinbui

just moved my rig into this case and its not looking good temperature wise.

currently got two reference GTX 680s in SLI hitting the upper 80s and lower 90s when gaming and benchmarking.

on the side panel i've got three noctua fans (S12A and NF-A9) as intakes and the 80mm (NF-A8) on the other side as an exhaust (which I may change to intake since it doesnt even blow out any hot air it seems). the top 180 is an intake and the rear 120 is an exhaust attached to my H80 rad.

with all my fans on 100% or turned off im getting a 1-2 degrees temp difference on both GPUs







is there something i've missed, done wrong or should do?


----------



## shwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui*
> 
> just moved my rig into this case and its not looking good temperature wise.
> 
> currently got two reference GTX 680s in SLI hitting the upper 80s and lower 90s when gaming and benchmarking.
> 
> on the side panel i've got three noctua fans (S12A and NF-A9) as intakes and the 80mm (NF-A8) on the other side as an exhaust (which I may change to intake since it doesnt even blow out any hot air it seems). the top 180 is an intake and the rear 120 is an exhaust attached to my H80 rad.
> 
> with all my fans on 100% or turned off im getting a 1-2 degrees temp difference on both GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there something i've missed, done wrong or should do?


try reversing the top 180 fan so it exhausts

linustechtips did a video where he had to put a little piece of non conductive plastic between his gpus to try get the top one more breathing room

also you may need to increase the gpu fans fan speed as well. it is never going to be very quiet if you want temperatures manageable


----------



## beaker920

Hi all. Am thinking of this case for my next rig, an i7k and a gtx 980ti reference design. Air cooled only. It's going to be a windows based steam machine, or at least that's the plan. What would be the best psu for this set up? Doesn't this case have issues with certain psu's not fitting properly so the side panels bulge out? Thanks


----------



## yahu

I don't believe the specs call for a 160mm (or was it 170mm - I can't remember but I'm sure its on their site/in this thread) not so much for the size of the PSU but the size of the PSU combined with the cabling as you just won't have as much room since it is mounted sideways up front. Follow the specs and mod where you can.

BTW - they have a 'natural bulge' (that's what she said!) on the right side panel to give a tiny bit more room. We're talking mm at best (hopefully that's not what she said!).


----------



## Hatter

I've admired the SG10 for about a year, and I'm getting to the point where I think I'm gonna put another computer together. One thing that has me a little stumped is the video card. I'd love to go with the Asus 980 Matrix, but it is listed as 6" wide and the case specs only say there is clearance for 5.7". Does anyone know how precise that clearance is, or have experience with trying to get a 6" wide card with this case?


----------



## yahu

^when you say wide do you mean height? as in connectors to top of card? In that case, I have a standard titan in mine with plenty of clearance, and also fans there. I couldn't offhand tell you what the actual dimensions unfortunately. Definitely make sure that the display adapter has a blower-style cooler as you want that air pushed out the back and not circulated around the innards. Hopefully someone else can help regarding the dimensions. Good luck!


----------



## Hatter

Yeah. I think I just had width in my head from reading the manual to make sure of what they say the clearance is. The titan is way under the official height limit for graphics cards. I did see where someone got a slightly bigger cpu cooler than expected, so maybe I'll go ahead and order the case to start measuring. I could always go to a reference 980ti without feeling too bad about losing clock speed with the gain of 2GB of memory, and really only a cost increase of ~$70.


----------



## phantommaggot

Quick question. Search isn't turning anything useful up.

Anyone know if a FuryX will fit. I was thinking that if it didn't get near the 120mm fan you could use a stand off or something and the rad would clear the 92 mm fans. Or maybe It would just fit since the bottom of the rad is almost flat, despite being formed over the fan.


----------



## shwarz

i doubt you would manage to mount the 120mm rad from the fury x on the side not enough room
you may be able to mount it on the rear 120mm mount but dont know if the tube are long enough
and then there is the matter of what cpu cooler you use


----------



## phantommaggot

IDK, It'd be pretty close.
at most the fury x is 194mm.. 2 92mm fans are 184m BUT there is that little bit of space between the first 92mm fan and the back of the case. is there... and you could probably round the holes for the 120 a little and slide the fan over a bit...


----------



## likson2003

I am planning to put a Sapphire R9 380 GPU in this case. But the GPU is a bit taller than standard.
Dimension: 237.35 x *126.15* x 37 mm. Being 126.15mm tall, it is about 1.5cm taller than usual.

Do you think there is enough space to house this card with the 12cm side panel fan on? Thank you.


----------



## yahu

while not as required as say a Hadron, I'd still recommend a blower-style cooler on the GPU in cases like this. I have a titan in mine, so I don't think I can compare my dimensions well against this card.


----------



## PoombyBear

Has anyone tried putting two SSD's side by side in the panel?

I already have a computer that a friend pretty much built for me, and want to add an SSD in. I already have another SSD that has the OS on it and an HDD in there, so the new one would just be for whatever.

It was suggested as possible in this review http://www.computershopper.com/components/reviews/silverstone-sugo-sg10.

My friend w/ experience building computers says it's fine as long as they're not too close, but I think it'll be a close fit. *Idk how hot SSD's get, so my main concern if if they would get too hot being side by side.*

This is what my current side panel looks like http://i.imgur.com/bSbU0Wm.jpg. If it's okay I would put it on top of my Kingston SSD.

I don't have much experience messing with PC's so I think this would be something I would feel safe doing on my own. Sorry if I ask any stupid questions and thanks for any help







!


----------



## yahu

I believe I have my 2 x 840 Pro's stacked. They should be fine. I haven't gotten one with the NVME connectors that I'm aware of, but I haven't owned an SSD yet that has gotten too hot.


----------



## Unclefred

I learned from this thread (*after* having already ordered a single GTX 970 Gigabyte Gaming G1) that for the SG10, open-air video cards are a bad idea for SLI. Or at least not as temp-friendly as stacking blower-style cards. I was hoping SLI with my existing parts would remain a viable upgrade path with this case in the future ... sooo I was wondering...

_Anyone considered using something like flexible PVC or vinyl sheets (like these) to construct custom fan shrouds and/or airflow partitions?_ Those sheets are apparently used to fabricate RC car spoilers, etc. With this thin material, maybe some scissors and masking tape for proof of design and then possibly using heavier material if temps improve.

I'm not yet able to fire up my new build for a few more weeks, and I can't seem to figure out if this airflow-partition idea is stupid or genius until I try, as with most things. Even if it doesn't "solve" the SLI temp problem with open cooler designs, if it improves temps on a single card build that'd be great.

Input is desired though I'll end up trying it regardless haha...

incoming build in the SG10, intel/nvidia for WoW:
i5-6600k, Cryogen H7 cooler
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16gb
Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming (just one for starters)
Sandisk Extreme Pro 256gb
mobo not yet purchased: Gigabyte z170mx (possibly substituting a non-SLI mobo for cheaper)


----------



## phobiarg

Im planning on upgrading my new build to a new case soon. I currently have a Coolermaster N200, but I got it in a package deal, I don't really care for the case but it was "free". I am wanting to upgrade to a SG10, I did a build for a family member in the SG09 a few years back and really loved the case form factor.

I have spent the last couple days thinking about the best fan layout. I've read through a good portion of this forum and haven't been able to find anyone with the fan setup Im considering. The 120/92/92 on the bottom left as intake, the 80 on bottom right as exhaust. The 120 rear with an AIO 120 on intake and the 180 on top as exhaust. I am considering this setup because my video card is a R9 390 Nitro that exhausts into the case. I figure the AIO would keep the GPU heat from affecting the CPU and the 180 exhaust would keep everything moving, has anyone tried this?


----------



## shwarz

i run a silverstone silver arrow with 2x gentle typhoons
and a gigabyte g1 gaming 970

i have

180 as exhaust
rear 120 as exhaust
120+92+92 as intake

and have good temperatures if it helps


----------



## phobiarg

Wouldn't that setup lead to negative air pressure? Can the 2 92s intake more air than the 180 can exhaust?


----------



## shwarz

probably but id rather have good temps
and clean my parts every 6 months or so.

the difference between the 180 exhaust vs intake is like 5-10 degrees on my GPU

and if u use the rear fan as a intake then youll need a dust filter for it


----------



## ghostrider85

new rig


----------



## ghostrider85

More pics


----------



## PoombyBear

Does anyone have any recommendations on sturdy travel bags to use with the SG10?

I'm moving internationally soon and I'm looking at possibilities of using my SG10 as a carry on.

I'll have too much stuff in my checked luggage, and having two checked bags to carry around isn't an option because reasons (yes I know it's allowed on int'l flights).

They used to sell a bag just for the sugo cases but they don't sell them anymore









Thanks for any help, it's hard to find help for this request.


----------



## yahu

short of the Sugo bag, which you mentioned, I think I've seen people post on here Pelican cases that they've used. Maybe look through the pictures of the thread? Best of luck.


----------



## cdevine6

I cannot seem to find the search thread button for my answer and read through a ton of these pages, has anyone figured out if you can fit the 200mm fans in this case with the 180mm mounting option. seems like there are a lot of them out there and the case looks just wide enough to fit it. Google is super limited with information. 200mm offers way more options for fans is why I ask.

-Charles

EDIT: I have failed to open my eyes, if you feel like answering this question great, but I will now use the search function which is clearly indicated in the top of the thread....


----------



## yahu

at the top and bottom of this page should be a "search this thread" link close to the 'post a reply' and 'start a new thread' buttons.

*ninja edit - looks like you found it.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdevine6*
> 
> I cannot seem to find the search thread button for my answer and read through a ton of these pages, has anyone figured out if you can fit the 200mm fans in this case with the 180mm mounting option. seems like there are a lot of them out there and the case looks just wide enough to fit it. Google is super limited with information. 200mm offers way more options for fans is why I ask.
> 
> -Charles
> 
> EDIT: I have failed to open my eyes, if you feel like answering this question great, but I will now use the search function which is clearly indicated in the top of the thread....


you can't


----------



## cdevine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> you can't


Thanks for that!

Just got this case and all I can say is wow. This thing cools better than my node 804. My 980 ti dropped 11° under load and 8° at idle.

Old: 35° idle 85° stress @80% GPU fan speed
New: 28° idle 74° stress @49% GPU fan speed

I will say I needed better fans in the node but the cost was as much as this case and really wanted the small form factor so I went with that.

As I'm new here are my specs.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KYgPjX
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KYgPjX/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $249.99)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $19.99)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $118.43)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (Purchased For $83.68)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Storage: Western Digital WD Blue 750GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI) (Purchased For $639.99)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($649.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case (Purchased For $109.00)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.85)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit) (Purchased For $110.00)
Monitor: Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Purchased For $760.86)
Keyboard: Logitech K800 Wireless Slim Keyboard ($0.00)
Mouse: Logitech G502 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $49.99)
Total: $2881.77
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-28 23:35 EST-0500

-Charles


----------



## dik23

Word of warning to anyone out there

I have just received a SG10. I bought a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 750W (SF-750F14MP) psu to go in.

The screw holes on the psu do not line up with the screw holes on the psu holder bracket. They are very slightly off but enough so that screwing the psu to the bracket isn't possible. I have another ATX psu, a Corsair TX750W, and that lines up without any trouble. This tells me that the SuperFlower is at fault here, not the bracket.

If you buy a SG10 DO NOT buy a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 750W

Hope this helps someone


----------



## yahu

^seeing that the ATX spec is a standard, I will assume the SG09/SG10 cases are not the only ones that will have this issue. Good info for those out there proceeding with builds.


----------



## cdevine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dik23*
> 
> Word of warning to anyone out there
> 
> I have just received a SG10. I bought a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 750W (SF-750F14MP) psu to go in.
> 
> The screw holes on the psu do not line up with the screw holes on the psu holder bracket. They are very slightly off but enough so that screwing the psu to the bracket isn't possible. I have another ATX psu, a Corsair TX750W, and that lines up without any trouble. This tells me that the SuperFlower is at fault here, not the bracket.
> 
> If you buy a SG10 DO NOT buy a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 750W
> 
> Hope this helps someone


Can verify this is the same with my power supply as well, had to ever so slightly drill the holes in my PSU mount bigger. Evga 750w gold fully modular.


----------



## m477b3ast

Hi,

Can anybody please tell me what the maximum height limit for the graphics card? My card is approx 151mm high (Asus R9 390 Strix) so the length is fine at 300mm as is the width at 40mm. Want to buy the case today so could do with knowing before i shell out the cash.

Matt


----------



## phantommaggot

I have a quick question. Hopefully someone can answer it for me.
I'm wanting a sapphire r9 380x nitro. It has a wider pcb than normal.
Will it fit with the 92mm fans?
Whoops LOL, Guess it's technically the same as the one above..


----------



## cdevine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m477b3ast*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me what the maximum height limit for the graphics card? My card is approx 151mm high (Asus R9 390 Strix) so the length is fine at 300mm as is the width at 40mm. Want to buy the case today so could do with knowing before i shell out the cash.
> 
> Matt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I have a quick question. Hopefully someone can answer it for me.
> I'm wanting a sapphire r9 380x nitro. It has a wider pcb than normal.
> Will it fit with the 92mm fans?
> Whoops LOL, Guess it's technically the same as the one above..


For both of you, sorry for the delay, no these will not fit unless you decide to totally get rid of the 120MM fan that I tested anyways, and then I couldn't get the plugs in and close the case. My card is a 980 ti classified which has a height of 5.94" aka 151MM. I'm now back to my node 804 which does great for this card BTW.


----------



## phantommaggot

The sapphire r9 380x is listed as 126.5 mm in height.
It's also listed as 4.5 inches.. which doesn't exactly match up..
What if I used a small 90degree plug adapter. Like THIS

The asus card is another option since the plugs sit lower than the cooler. But I can't find a height listed on the asus site...
**Newegg has the asus card listed at 5.45"


----------



## cdevine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> The sapphire r9 380x is listed as 126.5 mm in height.
> It's also listed as 4.5 inches.. which doesn't exactly match up..
> What if I used a small 90degree plug adapter. Like THIS
> 
> The asus card is another option since the plugs sit lower than the cooler. But I can't find a height listed on the asus site...
> **Newegg has the asus card listed at 5.45"


that's where I pulled the card length to compare to mine, if that adapter is shorter like it looks you may be able to get away with it but it will be very tight so just be aware of that. I didn't bother looking for those as I had the node 804 laying around which I wound up water cooling everything in


----------



## phantommaggot

I may try the sapphire card.
if it doesn't work I may have to downsize to the node 304 I have in my closet. I'd just need a z97 itx board that takes a m.2 2280 lol
That said, microcenter has 5820Ks for 319 right now.. Guess I could sell all my z97 stuff and 'upgrade' to x99....


----------



## Ericus01

I am thinking of buying SG10 and I wonder if you guys think only a Phobya 18 G Silent (the one with thick blades) in the front as intake will be enough? Supposedly it should have an airflow of 100 CFM (169m³/h). I plan to remove the other two stock fans supplied by Silverstone since I want the build to be as quiet as possible.

My setup:

i5-6500 3,2 Ghz Skylake
Be quiet! Pure Rock
Corsair RM 550X
1 SSD

I have no graphic cards and I won't overclock.

Do you think it will be sufficient cooling the system this way?


----------



## theBrayn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoombyBear*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on sturdy travel bags to use with the SG10?
> 
> I'm moving internationally soon and I'm looking at possibilities of using my SG10 as a carry on.
> 
> I'll have too much stuff in my checked luggage, and having two checked bags to carry around isn't an option because reasons (yes I know it's allowed on int'l flights).
> 
> They used to sell a bag just for the sugo cases but they don't sell them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help, it's hard to find help for this request.


Not sure if this response is too late but I just bought a GearGrip Pro (Standard) because I travel with my SG09 yearly. For the past 2 years I've used cheap collapsible shopping bags to carry it through the airport. They have worked but I've always been concerned with them breaking. The best thing about the SG09/10 is that it fits under the seat on Delta flights as long as the bag you're carrying it in isn't too big (hence the shopping bags).


----------



## yahu

^sorry, it's much too late...










I have GearGrip LCD shields. Glad to see they're still in bidness as their products are great!


----------



## theBrayn

Ah, well, at least it's there now for others who might want to travel with their SG09/10. Personally I love the fact that it fits under the seat in front of me with a bit of room to still stretch my legs when needed (6'2").


----------



## yahu

I was kiddin' - it's good info to have for those that use the case actively.


----------



## Mister Penguin

Hello, in case anyone is wondering. You can fit a Corsair H80i V2 (or GT) in the SG10. However, you may have difficulties fitting the stock backplate as it will depend on the position of the CPU on the motherboard. I use an Asus Maximus VII Gene so I had some difficulties. A quick fix for me was to use my old Corsair H80 backplate which is compatible and fits fine. After checking the Corsair website you can purchase this backplate separately. Also, from the looks of it the original H80i back plate appears to be the same plus it's cheaper at $10 USD if needed... Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## Wilddogge

Finally my SG10 arrived. I'm very excited to move all my components to this new case! However, I just realized that everybody use the 80mm and 92mm fans. I was thinking on just leaving these alone, as I'm aware that the smaller the fans, the more noise they produce. I still do not understand why the case doesn't simply use more 120mm fans.

Anyway, I was wondering if using these fans are really worth the additional noise. I'm not that crazy about silent cases but also I don't want a vacuum cleaner.

What are the fans that are you using on your case? Did you replace any of the stock fans? I do not see many 180mm fans from other brands.


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Finally my SG10 arrived. I'm very excited to move all my components to this new case! However, I just realized that everybody use the 80mm and 92mm fans. I was thinking on just leaving these alone, as I'm aware that the smaller the fans, the more noise they produce. I still do not understand why the case doesn't simply use more 120mm fans.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if using these fans are really worth the additional noise. I'm not that crazy about silent cases but also I don't want a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> What are the fans that are you using on your case? Did you replace any of the stock fans? I do not see many 180mm fans from other brands.


Some pictures of my new build


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Some pictures of my new build


Redo cable management and fan setup changed. Now getting lower temps


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quick question:
About to upgrade from 970's in SLI to a single (newly announced) 1080. Was wondering, I know blower / reference style coolers were preferred for SLI, but what about single card? Should i still go blower?

I also have the 3 fans above the GPU blowing cool air onto the card, so not sure whats the best option?


----------



## yahu

yes - you should try to go blower. with these SFF cases, most don't have a good display adapter in-->out cooling setup, and sort of rely on a blower style card to push air out of that region of the case. That said, some people have said they have decent results as chipsets become more efficient, so it would likely work. Personally, I would go with a blower to do what I can to assist getting as much air out as I can. I know that doesn't always work with the cards that people research/decide to go with though. best of luck, and looking forward to these next generations of cards!


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yes - you should try to go blower. with these SFF cases, most don't have a good display adapter in-->out cooling setup, and sort of rely on a blower style card to push air out of that region of the case. That said, some people have said they have decent results as chipsets become more efficient, so it would likely work. Personally, I would go with a blower to do what I can to assist getting as much air out as I can. I know that doesn't always work with the cards that people research/decide to go with though. best of luck, and looking forward to these next generations of cards!


Thanks, I thought that's how it would work, but really appreciate the reaffirmation. Now back to the waiting game


----------



## yahu

Sure thing, and glad I could help! I'm waiting to figure out what I'll be doing too. new job starting soon, so moving up to a 10xx series is definitely on the horizon. I might wait around for a 980 sort of card to go for cheap, especially at my work where people seem to have more money than sense!


----------



## dontbuildapc

please remove this message


----------



## dontbuildapc

please remove this message


----------



## adjas

I just installed a MSI GTX 1080 gaming X into my SG09.

Had to remove the side 120mm fan (the power connectors from the GPU were touching the fan), but still have 2 92mm fans blowing air on the GPU.


----------



## 996gt2

I'm looking to add a couple more 3.5" hard drives inside my SG09. The two 3.5" HDD mounts behind the motherboard tray are already occupied.

Any ideas as to how I could mount 2 more HDDs inside the case? I don't mind doing a bit of modding/drilling/cutting if necessary. I only have a single graphics card, so I'm thinking possibly in the space under the GPU?


----------



## yahu

that's going to be one heavy little som' beeitch. are you using an optical drive? I can't recall how much room is up in there. I suppose you might be able to mount 3.5" down by the GPU but I don't know that I would personally.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that's going to be one heavy little som' beeitch. are you using an optical drive? I can't recall how much room is up in there. I suppose you might be able to mount 3.5" down by the GPU but I don't know that I would personally.


I'm not using an internal optical drive, but it doesn't look like there is enough height in the optical bay to fit a 3.5" HDD since a slim optical is only 9mm thick and a 3.5" HDD is 26mm thick. There's also no airflow in that part of the case, whereas there is a lot of airflow from the side fans under the GPU.

I guess I could put the 2 additional 3.5" HDDs in an external enclosure, but it would be a more elegant solution to have them inside the case.


----------



## yahu

it seemed like you could sneak a drive up there, but it has been a long time since I built my SG10 and I honestly haven't looked at that part of the build in a long time. You're right on the airflow part, but do you think there is more airflow to the back of the board? I suppose with that side intake there likely is.

if you can get them to work under the GPU I say go for it. I don't personally need that much space (I keep my pr0n in the cloud...lol), mine is strictly a game box that I can basically kill at the drop of a hat, so I went all SSD. Let us know what you end up doing, and best of luck!


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it seemed like you could sneak a drive up there, but it has been a long time since I built my SG10 and I honestly haven't looked at that part of the build in a long time. You're right on the airflow part, but do you think there is more airflow to the back of the board? I suppose with that side intake there likely is.
> 
> if you can get them to work under the GPU I say go for it. I don't personally need that much space (I keep my pr0n in the cloud...lol), mine is strictly a game box that I can basically kill at the drop of a hat, so I went all SSD. Let us know what you end up doing, and best of luck!


I don't actually have a ton of space right now; besides my main system SSD, I only have a 1TB WD black and a 500GB Velociraptor inside the SG09 right now. I'm planning to add 2x2TB HDDs to get another 4TB of space for photos (RAW files take up a lot of room).

I guess I could just remove the existing 1.5TB of HDDs and mount the 2x2TBs on the back, and save some headache of figuring out where to mount the new HDDs. Hopefully, in a few years, 1-2TB SSDs will be cheap and I can just add more storage in SSD form.


----------



## yahu

^That is definitely what I'd do. 4 x 3.5" drives in this SFF seems like overkill to me, unless you were purposely using it for bigger storage/backup (all drives being 2TB drives at a minimum).


----------



## p4444

Anyone willing to sell his Sugo Pack carrying bag ?

Please send me a message here if you don't need it anymore and I will buy it. Thanks!


----------



## p4444

Would I be able to fit GTX 750Ti (Height: 5.70 inches / 145 mm) with 92 x 25mm fans on the side panel?


----------



## p4444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adjas*
> 
> I just installed a MSI GTX 1080 gaming X into my SG09.
> 
> Had to remove the side 120mm fan (the power connectors from the GPU were touching the fan), but still have 2 92mm fans blowing air on the GPU.


Do you think such power cables for the GPU would help keep the 120 mm fan?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331953946547

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232086522623


----------



## adjas

Yeah, I think those connectors would allow keeping the 120mm fan. But it's running so cool as it is, don't need the extra cooling.


----------



## power02

Hey everyone,
since some weeks I am now an owner of a SG10 and I love it. I am coming from an Jonsbo/Cooltek U3 and had a 970 GTX which died shortly after the warranty expired:thumb: . Then I got an R9 390x 3 months old for 190 Euro







and I took it instead of an RX 480 or 1060GTX.
Build:
CPU: i7-4770K cooled by an Dark Rock Pro 3 (120mm and 140 mm Silentwings)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97matx D3H
RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3-1866 (2x8gb)
SSD: Samsung 256GB + Crucial 256GB
Graphiccard: ASUS STRIX R9 390X DCIII 8GB @ standard clocks
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500 Watt Gold (120mm)
Fans: (controlled by Gigabyte Software)
1x NF-F12 PWM @ back (outtake) Noctua
1x NF-F12 PWM @ side (intake) Noctua
2x NF-A9x14 PWM @ side (intake) Noctua
1x UCTB8P @ sinde (intake right) TB Silence plus a dust filter fixed with Noctua Vibration-Compensators
1x 180mm Silverstone (top outake)

Some pictures of my Build made with an S6 :











Best wishes to all of you


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *power02*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> since some weeks I am now an owner of a SG10 and I love it. I am coming from an Jonsbo/Cooltek U3 and had a 970 GTX which died shortly after the warranty expired:thumb: . Then I got an R9 390x 3 months old for 190 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I took it instead of an RX 480 or 1060GTX.
> Build:
> CPU: i7-4770K cooled by an Dark Rock Pro 3 (120mm and 140 mm Silentwings)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97matx D3H
> RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3-1866 (2x8gb)
> SSD: Samsung 256GB + Crucial 256GB
> Graphiccard: ASUS STRIX R9 390X DCIII 8GB @ standard clocks
> PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500 Watt Gold (120mm)
> Fans: (controlled by Gigabyte Software)
> 1x NF-F12 PWM @ back (outtake) Noctua
> 1x NF-F12 PWM @ side (intake) Noctua
> 2x NF-A9x14 PWM @ side (intake) Noctua
> 1x UCTB8P @ sinde (intake right) TB Silence plus a dust filter fixed with Noctua Vibration-Compensators
> 1x 180mm Silverstone (top outake)
> 
> Some pictures of my Build made with an S6 :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to all of you


Hey!

Did you fit the graphicscard in the first slot?
It looks really tight!

/Jakob


----------



## power02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nissejacke*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Did you fit the graphicscard in the first slot?
> It looks really tight!
> 
> /Jakob


Yeah, it is quite a tight fit but you have still about 5mm room. The bigger problem was the stacked sata port of the motherboard







.
Forgot the picture







:


----------



## dahn626

please delete this post


----------



## dahn626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdevine6*
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> Just got this case and all I can say is wow. This thing cools better than my node 804. My 980 ti dropped 11° under load and 8° at idle.
> 
> Old: 35° idle 85° stress @80% GPU fan speed
> New: 28° idle 74° stress @49% GPU fan speed
> 
> I will say I needed better fans in the node but the cost was as much as this case and really wanted the small form factor so I went with that.
> 
> As I'm new here are my specs.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KYgPjX
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KYgPjX/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $249.99)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $19.99)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $118.43)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (Purchased For $83.68)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> Storage: Western Digital WD Blue 750GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI) (Purchased For $639.99)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($649.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case: Silverstone SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case (Purchased For $109.00)
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.85)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit) (Purchased For $110.00)
> Monitor: Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Purchased For $760.86)
> Keyboard: Logitech K800 Wireless Slim Keyboard ($0.00)
> Mouse: Logitech G502 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $49.99)
> Total: $2881.77
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-01-28 23:35 EST-0500
> 
> -Charles


I plan on having a near identical setup - could you tell me what additional fans you used?


----------



## cdevine6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahn626*
> 
> I plan on having a near identical setup - could you tell me what additional fans you used?


When I had this case i went with all fractal design fans, I've since moved from that case to a Corsair 750D for my main rig and I have a Dancase SFX-A4 coming.









-Charles


----------



## dahn626

Hi all,

I'll be using the SG10 to do my first PC build. I've been inspecting a PC my friend gifted me that he built and I'll be reusing many parts off of that. My goal is to try to keep this PC in decent temp ranges as well as keep it silent.

My parts:
Mobo: ASRock 970m pro3
CPU: AMD FX8350
PSU: EVGA 600b
HD: 500gb Samsung 850 pro
CPU Heatsink: Noctua DH-15
GPU: msi gaming x gtx 1070
Fans:
2x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM (for the back and bottom left)
2x 92mm Noctua NF-A9x14 (for the bottom left)
1x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 ULN (for the top)

PCPart picker told me these pieces should fit OK (although I read I may not be able to use one of the 120mm fans due to the size of my GPU).

My question is, how did you guys setup your fans in terms of connection? I've looked at most mATX mobo and they all have only one case fan header. Did you guys just opt to connect some directly to the PSU or use a splitter on the one 4-pin connecter?


----------



## power02

Mine got 4 PMW Header, i used three splitter, one for the two 120mm, one for the two 92mm and 80mm , and one for the 120/140mm


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahn626*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be using the SG10 to do my first PC build. I've been inspecting a PC my friend gifted me that he built and I'll be reusing many parts off of that. My goal is to try to keep this PC in decent temp ranges as well as keep it silent.
> 
> My parts:
> Mobo: ASRock 970m pro3
> CPU: AMD FX8350
> PSU: EVGA 600b
> HD: 500gb Samsung 850 pro
> CPU Heatsink: Noctua DH-15
> GPU: msi gaming x gtx 1070
> Fans:
> 2x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM (for the back and bottom left)
> 2x 92mm Noctua NF-A9x14 (for the bottom left)
> 1x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 ULN (for the top)
> 
> PCPart picker told me these pieces should fit OK (although I read I may not be able to use one of the 120mm fans due to the size of my GPU).
> 
> My question is, how did you guys setup your fans in terms of connection? I've looked at most mATX mobo and they all have only one case fan header. Did you guys just opt to connect some directly to the PSU or use a splitter on the one 4-pin connecter?


There might be a problem fitting the side 120mm fan with a PSU that have a different main's adapter orientation to the silver stone's one.
Better check the fitting before buying another 120mm fan .


----------



## p4444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahn626*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be using the SG10 to do my first PC build. I've been inspecting a PC my friend gifted me that he built and I'll be reusing many parts off of that. My goal is to try to keep this PC in decent temp ranges as well as keep it silent.
> 
> My parts:
> Mobo: ASRock 970m pro3
> CPU: AMD FX8350
> PSU: EVGA 600b
> HD: 500gb Samsung 850 pro
> CPU Heatsink: Noctua DH-15
> GPU: msi gaming x gtx 1070
> Fans:
> 2x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM (for the back and bottom left)
> 2x 92mm Noctua NF-A9x14 (for the bottom left)
> 1x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 ULN (for the top)
> 
> PCPart picker told me these pieces should fit OK (although I read I may not be able to use one of the 120mm fans due to the size of my GPU).
> 
> My question is, how did you guys setup your fans in terms of connection? I've looked at most mATX mobo and they all have only one case fan header. Did you guys just opt to connect some directly to the PSU or use a splitter on the one 4-pin connecter?


I managed to fit an EVGA 750 Supernova G2. Then the 120mm fan would fit. The side panels bend slightly because of the PSU power connector. I did take a knife and carefully removed some of the top rubber part of the Silverstone PSU cable connector. Now the panels close perfectly.

Check photos of the EVGA 750 Supernova G2 and the power supply you want to buy.. check carefully how much space there is from where you plug the power to the end of the power supply (that would be where the 120mm fan starts. If it is no less than on the EVGA 750 Supernova G2 you will be fine with some small modification of the power connector cable.

For the side fans I used this:
GELID PWM 1-TO-4 Splitter


----------



## F4B1N

I've passed over the entire topic and I've seen NO ITX setup. What's up with you, guys? There is where this case shines even brighter!

Can't wait mine to arrive next wednesday, along with a brand new badass VI Impact. As soon as I finish building the whole system, I'll upload the photos here!


----------



## yahu

well I personally built my SG10 in May of 2013, and the support of ITX wasn't quite there yet, for what I wanted. I haven't had the need to swap the board on that particular build, and if I did I'd probably do so in another case.


----------



## F4B1N

Hey, guys!









Here is my current SG09 ITX build. As I said before, it really shines with this form factor, the cable management is able to reach way better results. Take a look:













The motherboard is a Maximus VI Impact, CPU is a 4790K running at a cold 4.6GHz along with a Megahalems Rev.B. The GPU is a RX 480 8G.

Hope you enjoy and you can give me some advices as well.

[]'s


----------



## Morko

Does x41 kraken fit in this case?
Thanks.


----------



## Ilyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morko*
> 
> Does x41 kraken fit in this case?
> Thanks.


Unfortunately, no. There's no place for a 140mm radiator in this case.

*EDIT:* I was mistaken. See post after this one. A new sg10 includes the adapter to do this, but I cannot recall getting one with my sg09.


----------



## SilverStone

There is space for 140mm radiator in the SG09 / SG10, but you have to sacrifice the rear 120mm fan for it. You can see an example of this in an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## JellyfishSammic

I'm thinking about getting this case for my upcoming build and wanted to know if anyone has put an R9 Fury in it successfully?

I think it should just fit lengthwise but I'm not sure if the clearance works, I'm worried it might be so tall that it interferes with the 3 side panel fans.


----------



## yahu

I'm assuming the R9 would fit. I haven't gone AMD in a while, but I know 680 and Titan fit fine. For side fans, you would probably have to go with slim fans, or only 1 fan (closest to the front).

*ninja edit - nudie pix at the top of this page show an RX 480 - I'm not sure how that compares.


----------



## JellyfishSammic

Ok so I finally found some concrete information on the R9, the tallest version (Sapphire) is 125mm high. But I still can't find any information on the max GPU clearance height on the SG10. I'm going with the R9 because I just grabbed a 1440p, 27 inch freesync monitor on sale for 240 (including shipping), and plan on using it for a year to 18 months and then getting VEGA.


----------



## yahu

are any of the GPUs I listed comparable in size? I haven't really looked at the R9, other than to see prices whenever anyone at my work is selling them.


----------



## JellyfishSammic

Yeah I looked it up and the Titan and the 680 are both 111mm compared to to the Sapphire R9's 125mm while a 480 comes in at 120mm. Given how long the R9 is, almost the max length of the SG10 at 13 inches, I have a sinking feeling that while it would technically fit, it would block all 3 side fan slots.

EDIT: Silverstone website lists the clearance at 144.78mm. So I think I should be able to fit two of three fans on the side (middle one blocked by PSU connectors). I'm not sure if the included fan will work, but I've found a few low profile options that should just fit.


----------



## yahu

oh dang, that's a big ol' bee-atch.


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JellyfishSammic*
> 
> Yeah I looked it up and the Titan and the 680 are both 111mm compared to to the Sapphire R9's 125mm while a 480 comes in at 120mm. Given how long the R9 is, almost the max length of the SG10 at 13 inches, I have a sinking feeling that while it would technically fit, it would block all 3 side fan slots.
> 
> EDIT: Silverstone website lists the clearance at 144.78mm. So I think I should be able to fit two of three fans on the side (middle one blocked by PSU connectors). I'm not sure if the included fan will work, but I've found a few low profile options that should just fit.


Hello!

I also have a Sapphire Nitro Fury in my SG09 case, and it fits. I use two smaller fans on the side, not the 120mm slot. I think I use two 92mm Fractal fans on the side. It's been a while since I built it.
I think one of the fans are really close to touching the powercables of the GPU, but the case closes.

Good luck!

/Jakob


----------



## tamas970

I am looking for a compact mATX case, that can support a corsair h105 (280x38mm rad + 25mm thick fans). Could I fit my cooler to an SG10?


----------



## Nissejacke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas970*
> 
> I am looking for a compact mATX case, that can support a corsair h105 (280x38mm rad + 25mm thick fans). Could I fit my cooler to an SG10?


Hi!

I don't think it can sadly. Unless you skip using a graphicscard then there are no slots available for a cooler that size.

There aren't any 2x140mm fanslots in this case.









How about the Corsair Air 240?


----------



## tamas970

Thanks, eventually I went a size larger and picked a HAF XB Evo.


----------



## nirurin

Hi guys! I've been lurking on here for a few days now, ever since I decided I wanted to make myself a new desktop for the first time in ages, and I needed one that wouldn't take up a lot of space in my computer room - And then found the SG10 which will hopefully do the job!
I just wanted some advice from you guys though, if you dont mind!

My current build -

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor (£275.94 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler (£51.97 @ CCL Computers)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte - GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard (£82.91 @ More Computers)
*Memory:* G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (£183.74 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£117.00 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1070 8GB G1 Gaming Video Card (£379.92 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Silverstone - SG10B MicroATX Mini Tower Case (£101.99 @ CCL Computers)
*Power Supply:* Corsair - RMx 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£89.03 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* PP05-E Cable Set (£26.07)
*Total:* £1308.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-05-27 17:31 BST+0100_

One of my concerns is regarding the GPU, as I have read a few places that blower cards might be better for the small confines of the SG10 case. Problem is, all the Founders edition 1070's seem to be noticeably more expensive, and not as good. Also noisier, and something I'm *trying* to do is keep the case as quiet as possible, at least for most of the time it's in use.

I wonder if there is any suggestions? I did consider having the top 180mm and rear 120mm fan as exhaust, and having the fans along the GPU (120/80/80) as intakes, but I dunno if that's overkill and also not sure if it will cause more noise than is worth it...

Thanks for any ideas, my current alternative case is the Antec ISK 600m, which is a little bigger (unfortunately) but may allow for some more cooling for components..


----------



## kolayuk

Hi! I built a nice gaming machine in SG10 case (i7 7700k, 16 gb RAM, 256 NVMe SSD, HDD, GTX 1070) a couple of months ago, but I does not like default air penetrator, it is noisy and does not have PWM. All my other vents are Noctua, and I like them. And they released new 200mm fan this month Noctua A20: http://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-a20-pwm I like it very much, but have anyone experience with 200mm vents on top? I checked it with ruler, it should fit OK (and will be screwed to noctua's 170mm holes), but I am not sure if I will have space for cables (I have CPU power cable on top of case near the vent). Had anyone experience with 200mm top cooler?


----------



## Leidseplein

Hi all,

I just bought the SG10 and what a great case it is!! I bought it after reading a lot of messages on this forum, so I want to thank you all!

I also can confirm that reversing the 180MM, so that it will be an exhaustfan, is a MUST! Because of the reversing, my gpu and m.2 drive are 12C and 11C lower in temperature .

*My set up:*
- SG10 (off course)
- Z270G
- 6700K @ 4,7 GHZ with Noctua NH U12S -> removed the standard NF-F12 120mm fan and replaced it with the NF-F12 Industrial 3000 version
- 16gb Kingston HyperX 2666
- Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Edition 1080ti
- Samsung 950 pro m.2
- Seagate Barracuda 4tb
- Corsair rm750i

*Fan set up:*
Stock Top Silverstone 180mm, only I reversed it so it is exhaust now
Stock Rear Silverstone 120mm exhaust
Left side: 1x Noctua NF-F12 120mm, 2x Noctua NF A9x14 92mm all intake
Right side: no fan, I blocked the hole with tape, so cold air goes to the right/right rear of the case
CPU Cooler fan: NF-F12 Industrial 3000 version

While playing some heavy games for like an hour the temperatures are as follow:

GPU: 77C (idle temp is 28C) note: I can make the temp like 61C but then I have to set the gpu fanspeed @ 100percent (too loud)
M.2 drive: 48C till 52C (idle temp is 39C)
Seagate Barracuda 4 TB: 33C (idle temp 23C)
CPU: all 4 cores changes every now and then between 47C-72C but with some really heavy games sometimes I get spikes to 80! (idle temp is around 29C)

Now I've got 2 questions about this:

*Question 1*: How can I lower the temps in my case more while gaming? Shall I replace the Stock Rear Silverstone 120mm exhaustfan and Stock Top Silverstone 180mm exhaustfan for better fans? And for which fan, also a Noctua NF-F12 120mm fan and which 180mm are the best? (please no watercooling, I don't want that)

*Question 2*: to get the temperatues I just mentioned, the fans have to be speedy and therefor my case makes a lot of noise. Anybody can give me some tips of how I can get lower noise, so maybe someone can say which fan at which speed is needed to get okay temperatues while gaming? I also plan to overlock the gpu, it is now at stock settings around 1960mhz @ 77C temperature

Later this month I hope to shoot some pictures about my rig, I've seen a lot of nice cases from people in here!! Some are insane haha!









Thanks in advance for the help!!!

















































(and if someone have a question for me, just shoot!)


----------



## SilverStone

Leidseplein, what was your CPU temperatures like before you reversed the top 180mm fan? By making it an exhaust, it likely pulls all the GPU's exhausted heat up to the CPU area and to some degrees fighting with the CPU fan for air. You may want to experiment with slowing down the 180mm fan to see if you balance the airflow a little better.


----------



## ctudor

@kolayuk I am using the Noctua 200mm fan and fits ok, but I did not used any screws, theres no need for that.
@SilverStone best way for me was to leave the 180mm fan intake air. for cooling, my case is split in half, top is the cpu, ram, mb heatsink and on bottom the gpu. for the gpu air intake, I had to cut 2 x 120mm squares on bottom and use dust filters.


----------



## ctudor

This is my setup and the changes I've made in order to keep it cool while gaming.

I'm using 8 Noctua fans:
1 x 200mm top fan (intake)
2 x 120mm for Corsair H80i v2
1 x 92mm for cooling the RAM
1 x 80mm (exhaust)
2 x 92mm + 1 x 120mm (exhaust) side panel

I am using Intel 7700k Kaby Lake with MSI 1080 Ti

The 92mm fan for the RAM helps cooling down while gaming, the backplate of the GPU its so hot that the RAM reach 70-80C due to the aluminium heatsink. In gaming, with fans set on "Standard" (Asus AI Suite), temps are 65-70C for CPU and 78C for the GPU; the noise is very acceptable, considering the size of the case and the GPU, 1080 Ti version.


----------



## Leidseplein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctudor*
> 
> This is my setup and the changes I've made in order to keep it cool while gaming.
> 
> I'm using 8 Noctua fans:
> 1 x 200mm top fan (intake)
> 2 x 120mm for Corsair H80i v2
> 1 x 92mm for cooling the RAM
> 1 x 80mm (exhaust)
> 2 x 92mm + 1 x 120mm (exhaust) side panel
> 
> I am using Intel 7700k Kaby Lake with MSI 1080 Ti
> 
> The 92mm fan for the RAM helps cooling down while gaming, the backplate of the GPU its so hot that the RAM reach 70-80C due to the aluminium heatsink. In gaming, with fans set on "Standard" (Asus AI Suite), temps are 65-70C for CPU and 78C for the GPU; the noise is very acceptable, considering the size of the case and the GPU, 1080 Ti version.


Nice pictures ...If I'm not mistaken that's a Demci 200mm Dustfilter at the top right? Anyway 2 Months ago I tested the SG10 also with the Noctua A20 200mm topfan but it is one of the worst fans I have ever seen, so I'm wondering why you are using it? It's right; you don't have to use the screws, it fits, but when you put the case together the dustfilter is not fitting anymore ... but that's not a big problem because you can buy another one like you did. But what the problem is, this Noctua is not strong enough. It will not help you at all, with the SIlverstone Air Penetrator you get way lower temps!! And at low settings both fans have almost the same noise (Noctua a little less noise but temps are bad)


----------



## yahu

nice update on the impact of intake vs exhaust. I assume you're doing some dust-cleaning during your testing too.







Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leidseplein*
> 
> @Silverstone (and all other people who are interested in my test): sorry for my late reply I was on a holiday. Anyway I retested everthing for you and you NEVER EVER should use the topfan as an INTAKE fan if you are using a GPU like mine. I changed my setup a little bit and for this test I use the following:
> 
> So I really don't get it why you, SIlverstone, is advising to set the topffan as an exhaust/outtake in the manual?!
> 
> Anyway this is one of the best cases ever, and soon when I'm ready (i will change 1 more thing) I will make a review of it and place pictures.


Leidseplein, great job on the testing! Sometimes with so many hardware combinations, not all of us will get the same results and you clearly illustrate that here. Please do keep in mind that with the top Air Penetrator fan set as exhaust, your case will likely become negative pressured so remember to clean the inside of your case frequently to maintain the performance you've obtained.

Looking forward to seeing your review!


----------



## ctudor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leidseplein*
> Nice pictures ...If I'm not mistaken that's a Demci 200mm Dustfilter at the top right? Anyway 2 Months ago I tested the SG10 also with the Noctua A20 200mm topfan but it is one of the worst fans I have ever seen, so I'm wondering why you are using it? It's right; you don't have to use the screws, it fits, but when you put the case together the dustfilter is not fitting anymore ... but that's not a big problem because you can buy another one like you did. But what the problem is, this Noctua is not strong enough. It will not help you at all, with the SIlverstone Air Penetrator you get way lower temps!! And at low settings both fans have almost the same noise (Noctua a little less noise but temps are bad)


Yes, thats Demci 200mm dust filter and I agree with you, Noctua is for those who don't like not a single bit of noise and they sacrifice the cooling performance.

I still don't get why most of people want all their fans to out take the air out the case? the air must come from somewhere else or it will not work, lol

I've tried to get fresh air for the CPU on AIO cooling and the 200mm fan to exhaust the heat but that didn't worked out! I was Intake hot air from the CPU (not that much air cuz I was using dust filter) in the case, then exhaust it / It's better to get Fresh Air from the top fan then exhaust on CPU and rest of fans. this system works very well form me.


----------



## ctudor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leidseplein*
> Nice pictures ...If I'm not mistaken that's a Demci 200mm Dustfilter at the top right? Anyway 2 Months ago I tested the SG10 also with the Noctua A20 200mm topfan but it is one of the worst fans I have ever seen, so I'm wondering why you are using it? It's right; you don't have to use the screws, it fits, but when you put the case together the dustfilter is not fitting anymore ... but that's not a big problem because you can buy another one like you did. But what the problem is, this Noctua is not strong enough. It will not help you at all, with the SIlverstone Air Penetrator you get way lower temps!! And at low settings both fans have almost the same noise (Noctua a little less noise but temps are bad)


Yes, thats Demci 200mm dust filter and I agree with you, Noctua is for those who don't like not a single bit of noise and they sacrifice the cooling performance.

I still don't get why most of people want the fans to out take the air out of the case? the air must come from somewhere else or it will not work, lol

I've tried to get fresh air for the CPU on AIO cooling and the 200mm fan to exhaust the heat but that didn't worked out, I was Intake hot air from the CPU (not that much air cuz I was using dust filter) in the case, then exhaust. / It's better to get Fresh Air from the top fan then exhaust on CPU and rest of fans. this system works for me very well.


----------



## Leidseplein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctudor*
> 
> Yes, thats Demci 200mm dust filter and I agree with you, Noctua is for those who don't like not a single bit of noise and they sacrifice the cooling performance.
> 
> I still don't get why most of people want all their fans to out take the air out the case? the air must come from somewhere else or it will not work, lol
> 
> I've tried to get fresh air for the CPU on AIO cooling and the 200mm fan to exhaust the heat but that didn't worked out! I was Intake hot air from the CPU (not that much air cuz I was using dust filter) in the case, then exhaust it / It's better to get Fresh Air from the top fan then exhaust on CPU and rest of fans. this system works very well form me.


I think you get different temps because you have other components and cut your case







, for me (and for others who have same components like me) you never should use the airpenetrator as an intakefan. But for you maybe it's better yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> nice update on the impact of intake vs exhaust. I assume you're doing some dust-cleaning during your testing too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your next update.


haha it's really not that bad, I don't have much dust inside, I'm really happy with the result (but maybe I get more dust in the future, we will see







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Leidseplein, great job on the testing! Sometimes with so many hardware combinations, not all of us will get the same results and you clearly illustrate that here. Please do keep in mind that with the top Air Penetrator fan set as exhaust, your case will likely become negative pressured so remember to clean the inside of your case frequently to maintain the performance you've obtained.
> Looking forward to seeing your review!


No problem, and it gets even better, I will also edit my last post for it because I forgot some important information:

I forgot to say my test in GTA V was on *3840x2160 resolution and with an uncapped framerate* &#8230;&#8230; with a locked framerate at 60FPS and the same resolution I get these temps after 1 hour driving on the highway:

*CPU: 44/45C
GPU 55/56C
Harddrive 29C
M.2: 38C*

It's amazing!!!! For the review I will swap the AP181 for the AP182, I just bought one but there's a problem with the controller (I just heard from Silverstone on FB there are some versions with a soldered knob, and I don't want to use a pci slot so I'm waiting for the right controller where you can remove and attach the knob, so it can fit in the Sugo10 case without giving up a pci slot. Then I can make the review!


----------



## 996gt2

My top fan (stock Silverstone AP181) is starting to have bearing noise. Any recommendations on a replacement top fan? Should I just get another Silverstone AP181?


----------



## SilverStone

If you are using the current fan as an intake, another AP181 or AP182 would be the best choice as they focus airflow down. If you are using it as an exhaust or plan to, you can look at using the FM181 or FN181-BL as alternatives.

SilverStone 180mm fans


----------



## krick

Is there a list somewhere of compatible/recommended optical drives?


----------



## yahu

I don't know for sure, but I'd think most any laptop drive from Pioneer, Mitsui, Panasonic would work? I have a Pioneer SATA slotload, and can probably get specific details if you need. I rarely if ever use optical drives anymore.


----------



## krick

Yeah, I don't really use optical drives much myself anymore and I'm leaning toward leaving it out of my next build.

I was just thinking about picking up the absolute cheapest DVD-ROM drive that would work in this case. I don't need a DVD burner or Blu-ray support. I don't want to spend a lot of money and I don't want to waste time sending stuff back because the slot didn't line up correctly or the eject button didn't work right or whatever.

I might just skip it for now and keep my eye out for a used drive on Ebay super cheap. If it's cheap enough, if it doesn't work, I can just toss it in the trash and not feel bad.


----------



## krick

I just got a SG10 case and I'm transferring my current PC over. I purchased one of the supposedly compatible Silverstone power supplies (ST60F-PB) specifically for this build. The problem that I've run into is that the internal power cable that goes from the plug on the back of the case to the ATX power supply is about 6 inches too long. The cable is REALLY thick so it's not really possible to fold up the slack and tuck it away somewhere. The irony here is that if I had different (non-silverstone) power supply with the cable socket in a different orientation, it would probably be EASIER to deal with the extra cable length. If I flip the power supply around so that it pulls air from inside the case, it almost works better because I can route the cable in a loop to take up some of the slack. Though in this orientation, the power supply will run hotter, which isn't desirable.

Has anyone come up with a good solution for this issue? I've considered physically shortening the cable, but I'm afraid I'd regret that if I ended up swapping in another power supply in the future and needed some of that length back.

*EDIT*: I figured out a way to make it work without cutting the cable. Basically, it's the same idea as when the power supply is flipped over: make a loop out of the cable. You can see in the picture if you zoom in that I fed one of the twist-ties through the grating so I could secure the loop in place and make it lay flat against the power supply.


----------



## DJ-1

Hello, currently upgrading from an old silverstone sugo sg06.

Found the sg10 not too big, but has the support of bigger cpu coolers & psu placement different 😊

What I have to go in it is 

Mobo = z77e-itx

CPU = I5 2500k

CPU cooler = noctua nh d15

Ram = 16GB https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10-Vengeance-Performance-Desktop/dp/B006EWUO22

Case = sg10

Gfx = GTX 1050ti

... Am I ok to get the nh d15 in there & lower side fans by the gfx card? They close to each other? 

Cheers.


----------



## DJ-1

Hi, on my Asrock z77e-itx itx motherboard, only has 1 cpu fan header + chassis fan header..
Does any1 know the max no of noctua pwm fans can be put on 1 header?
1 x 80mm
1 x 120 (front bottom left)
2 x 92mm (bottom left intakes)
+ obviously the back exhaust fan & top big fan

Cheers. 
... I did try looking at manual to see what voltage / amps the chassis fan outputputs, could find much.. 

Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMuscle

Has anyone updated the stock 180mm fan to something other? If so, please let me know what fan you have used.


----------



## ChaMbuna

*SFX*

I'm curious if anyone has tried a SFX PSU with an additional front intake fan.


----------



## bonomork

I'm thinking to switch my GD06 with SG10.

Setup as follows:
R5 2600X (with 2700X cooler)
MSI B350M Mortar
1 z 250 SSD
2 x 2T HDD
(currently it is installed a EVGA GTX 1060 very tight)

I would like to fit an ASUS STRIX GTX1080TI Dimension 29.8 x 13.4 x5.25 cm
Do you think it is possible ?


----------



## yahu

Holy necro, batman!  In the past I've had a 1080TI founders edition in mine, if that helps with the comparison.


----------



## bonomork

yahu said:


> Holy necro, batman!  In the past I've had a 1080TI founders edition in mine, if that helps with the comparison.


Thank you yahu, but the ASUS Strix is bigger.


----------



## yahu

bonomork said:


> Thank you yahu, but the ASUS Strix is bigger.


I figured it must be since you were asking. I forgot to mention I didn't have any issues squeezing the FE in - IIRC there was still plenty of room. Is the Asus card a blower style? You really want to be venting that air out for these cases. the temperature of air that exhausts when I play 1080p on my projector vs 1440p on an Alienware 34", as an example, is extremely noticeable. apologies, I don't have temperatures handy, and only going off the 'butt dyno' aka my hand in this scenario. I'd get you some data but that machine has been downgraded and given to one of the kids for Roblox use.


----------



## bonomork

yahu said:


> I figured it must be since you were asking. I forgot to mention I didn't have any issues squeezing the FE in - IIRC there was still plenty of room. Is the Asus card a blower style? You really want to be venting that air out for these cases. the temperature of air that exhausts when I play 1080p on my projector vs 1440p on an Alienware 34", as an example, is extremely noticeable. apologies, I don't have temperatures handy, and only going off the 'butt dyno' aka my hand in this scenario. I'd get you some data but that machine has been downgraded and given to one of the kids for Roblox use.


You are focusing on what matters, assuming that ASUS Strix will fits, since it is not a blower style I'm not sure if the temperature inside the case will be acceptable, and also noise it is important because this is my HTPC/Gaming PC.


----------



## yahu

that is a pretty stout looking card, so maybe someone can comment for sure.  I will say for an HTPC, if you are running a 1080p setup, with good venting for the rest of the case, you might be able to get away with it. If you are pushing 1440p or 4k (or 8k) gaming, I would be concerned with the internal temps. As you know, that card pulls cool air from the side (good that there is venting there) and would basically swirl it around the inside.

One other thing, now that I'm thinking about the case, I'm not sure if you'll be able to fit fans on the side on the side vent as I think some cards already had to go with thinner side fans (14mm?) if you want extra cooling. That may not matter for you because the fans on that card are probably enough, for most setups. For this case I'd still be concerned with internal temps, especially at higher resolutions, with all the settings cranked up.


----------



## bonomork

yahu said:


> that is a pretty stout looking card, so maybe someone can comment for sure.  I will say for an HTPC, if you are running a 1080p setup, with good venting for the rest of the case, you might be able to get away with it. If you are pushing 1440p or 4k (or 8k) gaming, I would be concerned with the internal temps. As you know, that card pulls cool air from the side (good that there is venting there) and would basically swirl it around the inside.
> 
> One other thing, now that I'm thinking about the case, I'm not sure if you'll be able to fit fans on the side on the side vent as I think some cards already had to go with thinner side fans (14mm?) if you want extra cooling. That may not matter for you because the fans on that card are probably enough, for most setups. For this case I'd still be concerned with internal temps, especially at higher resolutions, with all the settings cranked up.


The HTPC is paired with a LG 55C8 OLED, but I don't plan to play @4K.
It will be a challenge anyway to find the right balance between temperatures and noise


----------



## PIRATA!

I just found out this thread. I am a happy SG10 owner since a while.

I will open it again soon for some maintenance, and I'll be able to make some good pictures.
I have a question regarding air flow:

What about correct air flow orientation for those lateral case fans, those just straight above vga, for having best vga ventilation? Intake or outtake? Or a mix? 

The side panel can house 2x92mm and 1x120mm, and from the other side there is space for a 1x80mm.
I have the 80mm lateral fan that pulls air out of the case, and the 120mm fan on the opposite side on the lateral frame that pushes air inside the case.

Now the The 120mm is just plowing on the vga power connectors, so it gives air that then flows inside the vga heatsink and then exhausted from its exit next to the DVI connectors.
The vga that I have is a Zotac 2070 Super, exactly this one: ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Twin Fan | ZOTAC

I have bought the 2 extra 92mm fans I can place next to the 120mm one, and I was thinking to set them to pull air out of the case, so to create depression and have something extracting hot air.
The 120mm fan will push inside like it is now, so creating an air-circulation around the vga.

Plus to this, on top of the case I have the 200mm fan that I turn to max when I play games.
It does not do that much in a matter of degrees as I have a Noctua 15 with 2 fans attached to it, plus another 140mm one attached to the back of the case, all blowing out of the case taking air from the inside.

As for having the 200mm blowing inside the case from above, it might benefit in having something at the bottom of the case that extracts the air, as it might also create circulation from above to down, facilitation circulation of air on the back side of the vga.

Here a picture of what I am thinking. I have taken the case pictures from our member *adjas* that started this nice thread. I hope it would not bother for the edit. 



Thank you for your help.


----------

